# 2020 Race to sub-x on a 3x3



## Ciparo (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks to you guys, this competition is already running for more then a year!

Every monday I will post 12 scrambles for a 3x3 race.
Everybody can join in. Just post your goal, times and average.

You become a graduate, when you meet your personal goal for 3 consecutive tries.

Above 10 seconds you set goals of whole seconds.
Under 10 seconds you set goals of halve seconds.

I like your message when I updated the list of graduates with your result.

*Scrambles for week 37 (monday 7 september 2020)*
1. F2 L2 B R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 L' D' U2 R B D' B2 
2. U2 L D B U2 D' R' D' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' R 
3. F U2 R2 F R2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' B' U L' B2 F D2 L2 B2 
4. D U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U' R' F R2 U R' B L U B2 
5. L D2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D' L B' U2 F D R 
6. D' R B2 L D' B' L' D R' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F2 
7. F L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F L' U F U2 B' L U F' R2 F 
8. D' F2 U R2 U F2 D U L2 B2 F L' D2 L2 U2 B D' B R U2 
9. L B' D' L' U2 B2 L' D' R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 
10. L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D R B2 F D' F2 L U2 B2 F2 
11. U B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U L F D2 L' D' U B2 R' U' 
12. D2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U F U L R2 B2 F D2 B2 U 

*Graduates*

_Sub 8.5_
Zeke Mackay
Micah Morrison

_Sub 9_
ExultantCarn

_Sub 9.5_
ExultantCarn

_Sub 11_
Nmile7300
fun at the joy

_Sub 12_
Little Sunrise
fun at the joy
Sub1Hour

_Sub 13_
fun at the joy
Rafaello
nico_german_cuber

_Sub 14_
Koen van Aller
Rafaello
KingCanyon
RFMX

_Sub 15_
CyoobietheCuber
Koen van Aller
rlnninja

_Sub 16_
Koen van Aller
Xtreme Cuber
G0ingInsqne
Ordinarycuber

_Sub 17_
CJCubing
G0ingInsqne
PingPongCuber

_Sub 18_
icarneiro
G0ingInsqne
PingPongCuber
ProStar
I'm A Cuber
BenChristman1

_Sub 19_
icarneiro
PingPongCuber
KingTim96
BenChristman1
Ciparo

_Sub 20_
Ciparo
icarneiro
SkyFoXx
PingPongCuber
Weerwan

_Sub 21_
theos
icarneiro
PingPongCuber
Ciparo
BenChristman1

_Sub 22_
CurlyFries
theos
Ciparo
BenChristman1

_Sub 23_
Ciparo
BenChristman1

_Sub 24_
Ciparo
Cubinwitdapizza

_Sub 25_
Llewelys
Ciparo
ProStar

_Sub 26_
Ciparo

_Sub 30_
DarkSavage
SamuelCrawford
Chimp_Cuber608
ryan337dogo

_Sub 40_
DarkSavage

*Tryhards*

_Sub 8.5_
1/3 ExultantCarn

_Sub 9.5_
1/3 LYZ

_Sub 10_
2/3 Nmile7300
1/3 fun at the joy (august)

_Sub 11_
2/3 Nutybaconator
1/3 BradyCubes08

_Sub 12_
2/3 SM cubing
2/3 NathanaelCubes
1/3 PugCuber
2/3 Insert---Name (august)

_Sub 13_
1/3 GioccioCuber

_Sub 14_
2/3 jronge94
1/3 Matthew W

_Sub 15_
1/3 Metallic Silver
1/3 G0ingInsqne
1/3 RJcub3r
1/3 ProStar
1/3 Jam88
1/3 Ordinarycuber (august)

_Sub 16_
1/3 sascholeks
1/3 CJCubing
1/3 MSM2002.
1/3 KMCuber374
1/3 I'm A Cuber (august)
1/3 Skewb_Cube (september)


_Sub 17_
1/3 qT Tp
1/3 Animaginarytale

_Sub 18_
1/3 Ciparo
1/3 CubingWithJay
1/3 The Cubix
1/3 KingTim96

_Sub 19_
2/3 Cubinwitdapizza
2/3 Weerwan

_Sub 20_
2/3 QuestionableCuber
2/3 Skittleskp
1/3 Ady.merchant
1/3 Brayden Adams
1/3 ABadRubiksSolver
1/3 skewbercuber
1/3 theos
1/3 MarkA64
1/3 Mike3451
1/3 FluxDigital01
1/3 CashCuber (august)

_Sub 21_
1/3 Nathanael

_Sub 22_
1/3 GAN 356 X
1/3 Fredrick
1/3 Nuuk cuber

_Sub 23_
2/3 Myko

_Sub 24_
2/3 ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken

_Sub 25 _
2/3 ShibaImNu
1/3 BLCuber8
1/3 ADL

Sub 26
1/3 baseballjello67

Sub 28
1/3 PEN.gu1nCXI

_Sub 30_
1/3 KovyTheCuber
1/3 Gnome

_Sub 35_
2/3 swburk (september)

_Sub 39_
2/3 xcross

_Sub 45_
1/3 Iwannaganx


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 2, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 23 (monday 3 june 2019)*

_There are already scrambles for week 24!_


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 2, 2019)

Goal: sub-26
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: missed my goal by only 0.08 seconds... 

*avg of 12: 26.08*

Time List:
1. 23.04
2. 25.17
3. (34.85) 
4. 26.87
5. 23.10
6. 21.88
7. 28.54
8. (21.42)
9. 22.86
10. 32.39
11. 27.15
12. 29.78


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 2, 2019)

Goal: sub 14
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: This went worse than expected lol

*avg of 12: 14.66*
Time list:
1. 12.75
2. (23.09)
3. (11.12)
4. 13.80
5. 17.56 [tried to be color neutral lol]
6. 16.04
7. 16.28
8. 13.20
9. 17.10
10. 14.25
11. 11.28
12. 14.38


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 2, 2019)

goal: sub 25
cube: yuxin little magic m
comment: nice
*avg of 12: 23.44*
times:
20.25
(18.01)
24.45 
25.44
24.09
25.53
23.07
20.58
(26.37)
21.13
24.06
25.76


----------



## MSM2002. (Jun 2, 2019)

Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3
Comment: First-time nerves?

*avg of 12: 17.22*

Time List:
1) 16.39
2) 19.98
3) 20.10
4) 14.01
5) 18.79
6) 15.71
7) 15.75
8) 17.49
9) 16.76
10) (13.51)
11) 17.25
12) (20.94)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2019)

*GOAL: sub15*

*AVG:*

*16.87 *
1. U2 B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 R' B L' R2 U' F' D F' R' U' -> (12.57)
2. L' D' B L2 D' L' B L2 F2 R F2 L U2 B2 L F2 R D' F' -> 13.64
3. L U' R U' R' F B L' B2 U R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D R2 L2 B -> 18.16
4. U B' L2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B D' R' U2 B' U' R' U' B' F' -> 19.08
5. F2 L D' R L B' R' F' L' U' B2 U R2 F2 U F2 B2 U F2 U' F2 -> 17.78
6. L' U' R2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 D' F' U L D2 L2 U' ->17.03
7. L' U' B' U D2 F' U2 L D F' U2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' -> 15.44
8. B L2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 U F2 D2 L' D' R2 U L' U -> 14.52
9. L' B' R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R U2 B' L F D' R U B' -> 16.44
10. B' L2 F2 U' L B2 U B' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 B' -> 18.33
11. D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 B' L D2 R D' R' B U2 B' R ->18.32
12. L' B L2 D2 R F' B' D F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F D -> (24.65)

some bad solves and messing up / not remembering some easy COLLs
should've sub15 more


----------



## PerfectSledge (Jun 3, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> *Scrambles for sunday 2 june 2019*
> 
> I am SUB 18
> Goal Average : SUB 15
> ...


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 3, 2019)

Goal sub-14
1. 14.08
2. 13.60
3. 12.27
4. (12.04)
5. 12.14
6. 13.87
7. (DNF(14.15))
8. 14.50
9. 15.24
10. 18.57
11. 13.56
12. 13.98

No sub-12 singles smh
Plus kill me for that counting 18

Ao12: 14.18

In all that's about what I average but that DNF


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jun 3, 2019)

*Goa: Sub-15*
1. 17.19
2. 15.71
3. (12.62)
4. (19.60)
5. 16.47
6. 14.39
7. 16.40
8. 15.23
9. 15.13
10. 16.09
11. 14.11
12. 14.02

Ao12: 15.47

Pretty inconsistent but pretty mediocre. Planned out all my crosses in inspection which was pretty good for me though and the 12 single was nice


----------



## theos (Jun 3, 2019)

Goal: Sub-22
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: First two solves got me off on the wrong foot and surprised that in the end I only just missed out on the goal by 0.04 seconds.

*Avg of 12: 22.04*

Time List:
1. (38.21)
2. 24.72
3. (18.81)
4. 22.30
5. 22.51
6. 24.32
7. 20.53
8. 21.41
9. 22.19
10. 21.24
11. 21.07
12. 20.06


----------



## wingwonglong (Jun 3, 2019)

Goal sub 20
1. 27.377
2. 23.949
3. (21.880) (could have been a pb but messed up a little on oll and pll)
4. 29.641
5. 26.476 +2
6.(31.993)
7. 31.043
8. 27.200
9. 26.441
10. 29.341
11. 22.385
12. 27.764

Ao12: 26.937 

Cube: Valk 3 M


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 3, 2019)

Goal: Sub 13 Ao12 & Sub 10 Single
1. 14.17
2. 11.21
3. 11.35
4. 9.64 (Yay!)
5. 12.34
6. 11.3
7. 13.2
8. 13.19
9. 12.75
10. 11.52
11. 13.16
12. 12.3
Ao12: 12.3 Yay!
Cube: TengYun


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jun 3, 2019)

Goal: Sub 9.5
avg of 12: 9.41

Time List:
1. 10.09 U2 B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 R' B L' R2 U' F' D F' R' U' 
2. 9.45 L' D' B L2 D' L' B L2 F2 R F2 L U2 B2 L F2 R D' F' 
3. 9.47 L U' R U' R' F B L' B2 U R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D R2 L2 B 
4. 10.18 U B' L2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B D' R' U2 B' U' R' U' B' F' 
5. 9.27 F2 L D' R L B' R' F' L' U' B2 U R2 F2 U F2 B2 U F2 U' F2 
6. 9.18 L' U' R2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 D' F' U L D2 L2 U' 
7. (10.29+) L' U' B' U D2 F' U2 L D F' U2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' 
8. 8.60 B L2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 U F2 D2 L' D' R2 U L' U 
9. (8.48) L' B' R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R U2 B' L F D' R U B' 
10. 8.81 B' L2 F2 U' L B2 U B' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 B' 
11. 8.99 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 B' L D2 R D' R' B U2 B' R 
12. 10.01 L' B L2 D2 R F' B' D F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F D


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 4, 2019)

ExultantCarn said:


> Goal: Sub 9.5


For the list of graduates, I'll only work with whole seconds. But you can still try to get an average of sub 9.5

*Update: *Below 10 seconds I'll use halve seconds. ;-)


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 4, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> For the list of graduates, I'll only work with whole seconds. But you can still try to get an average of sub 9.5



Tbf below 10 seconds every 0.5 is an acomplishment so maybe you can make an exception for sub 10 solvers?


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 4, 2019)

jronge94 said:


> Tbf below 10 seconds every 0.5 is an acomplishment so maybe you can make an exception for sub 10 solvers?



I only started cubing in january, so who am I to contradict someone like you! 
I'll adjust it.


----------



## Ady.merchant (Jun 4, 2019)

Goal:sub 20
Cube:moyu weilong gts
1)18.77
2)20.43
3)22.48
4)20.07
5)(15.63)
6)22.52
7)18.79
8)20.65
9)22.90
10)19.05
11)22.76
12)(26.32)
Ao12: 20.84


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 5, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Day 2
> 1. (20.39)
> 2. 16.91
> 3. (13.27)
> ...


Just to be clear: you can only compete officially once a week.


----------



## CJCubing (Jun 5, 2019)

Goal: Sub-17
Cube: YuXin Little Magic
Average of 12: 16.20
(Green is the best solve and Red is the worst solve)

Comment: Normal Average, pretty consistent. Weird thing my best solve and worst solve are the first and last ones XD.

*1. (14.03)*
2. 15.52
3. 15.80
4. 15.81
5. 18.89
6. 15.39
7. 14.40
8. 15.86
9. 18.12
10. 16.16
11. 16.08
*12. (20.90) *


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 6, 2019)

Goal: Sub-15
Cube: MF3RS2 Silver Modded
Method: Petrus
Average of 12: 14.82


1. 12.68 
2. 14.38 
3. 15.31 
4. 14.93 
5. (16.22) 
6. (11.61) 
7. 15.48 
8. 15.71 
9. 15.56 
10. 15.85 
11. 13.45 
12. 14.80


----------



## Foreright (Jun 6, 2019)

Goal: Sub-25
Current Ao1000: 25.83
Method: Roux
Cube: Gan 356X
*Ao12: 24.005*

1. 23.083
2. 24.206
3. 23.522
4. (28.738)
5. 27.392
6. 22.487
7. 22.832
8. (18.823)
9. 22.555
10. 22.395
11. 25.420
12. 26.167

Pretty inconsistent - those 27/28 second solves need to go otherwise this would have been a really good average for me.


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 10, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 24 (monday 10 june 2019)*

_There are already scrambles for week 25!_


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 10, 2019)

Goal: sub-26
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: Pretty nervous because it was the first time I was filming. Glad I still made it!

*avg of 12: 25.26*

Time List:
1. 22.29 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B R U F R D B D2 B 
2. 27.56 U R2 D2 L' D2 F2 R U2 R' D2 F2 L F' U R2 D F' D2 U' R 
3. 22.90 L2 F D' L' U2 R' L2 F2 U B' L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 
4. (21.99) R2 B L2 R2 B' U2 F R2 B' U2 F2 U2 R' D B' F2 L D' R B2 L' 
5. (46.13) D L2 D L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 D' R2 L' B U F' L' F' D2 L' B2 
6. 23.63 B' D' F2 R D' R' L B R B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 F 
7. 22.88 D' L2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 R' F' U' B R2 D2 U B' U 
8. 27.19 D2 F2 L2 U F R B D' R B2 R F2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 U' 
9. 26.26 L2 B R2 U' D F2 L' B F2 L B2 U2 D2 R B2 L D2 L2 B2 
10. 26.63 B' U B' U2 F2 L B F2 U' D' F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 B D 
11. 25.96 L B2 D2 B2 R B2 L D2 U2 R B2 D L F L U B' R F2 U2 
12. 27.25 L F D2 B R' B' R L2 B2 U D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U F


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 10, 2019)

Goal: sub 14
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: just sad. Could have been sub 14 I usually avg sub 14 nowadays. Just stupid solves often now ugh
*avg of 12: 14.17*
Time list:
1.12.68
2. (17.76)
3. 12.20
4. 16.95
5. 14.36
6. (11.37)
7. 15.34
8. 14.86
9. 13.27
10. 12.30
11. 13.46
12. 16.29


----------



## Ady.merchant (Jun 10, 2019)

Goal:sub 20
Cube:weilong gts
Ao12:19.59
21.50
21.26
16.69
21.59
21.46
(14.82){pb}
21.27
(23.75)
18.41
15.91
18.03
19.81
Got g-perms on almost all solves


----------



## MSM2002. (Jun 10, 2019)

*Week 24*
Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3

*avg of 12: 15.89*

Time List:
1) 17.26
2) 15.37
3) 14.07 (OLL skip)
4) (13.42)
5) 16.86
6) 15.01
7) (17.59)
8) 14.26
9) 16.56
10) 16.84
11) 16.01
12) 17.45


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 10, 2019)

A little impression of the first time I recorded myself cubing. T-h-o-s-e nerves...


----------



## CJCubing (Jun 11, 2019)

Ciparo, where are the scrambles for week 24?


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 11, 2019)

Message number 23!


----------



## Matthew W (Jun 12, 2019)

Goal: Sub-14

Cube: Valk 3 M

1. 13.34
2. 13.07
3. 12.92
4. 13.69
5. 13.02
6. 14.44
7. 13.99
8. 15.48
9. 14.79
10. 15.35
11. 14.34
12.12.83

Ao12: 13.94


----------



## Foreright (Jun 12, 2019)

*Week 24*
Goal: Sub-25
Method: Roux
Cube: Gan 356X
*Ao12: 24.39*

(22.37)
26.97
23.30
(26.99)
26.34
24.36
22.98
25.68
24.02
22.65
24.97
22.60

Just about scraped it today - far too many 26.x solves for my liking!


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 12, 2019)

Goal: sub-14

Ao12: 13.95 i guess it's okay for not being warmed up with my OH cube barely awake 

But again no sub -12 singles :/

In all not very happy

Times:
15.14
(23.39) would've been sub-11 if I didn't mess up PLL
12.56
(12.26)
14.31
15.08
12.72
13.18
13.32
13.42
15.32
14.47


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 12, 2019)

Goal: Sub 12 Ao12 and another Sub 10 Single
1. 13.66
2. (9.13) Woaj
3. 10.45
4. 10.52
5. (14.38)
6. 11.69
7. 12.59
8. 11.29
9. 12.42
10. 11.28
11. 10.64
12. 12.68
Avg: 11.72
Notes: Woaj 3 Counting 10’s and a Low 9 Single!
Challenge Completed 2 Weeks in a row


----------



## theos (Jun 12, 2019)

Goal: Sub-22
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Sick as a dog so wasn't expecting much. Messed up EOLine on solves 1 and 11, putting paid to any chances of beating my goal. Happy to get 3 sub-18 times though. I believe that's the first time I've managed that in an average of 12.

*Avg of 12:* 22.62

1. (30.72)
2. 22.93
3. 21.33
4. 23.39
5. 23.36+
6. (16.76)
7. 20.37
8. 17.93
9. 23.82
10. 24.99
11. 30.43
12. 17.60


----------



## CJCubing (Jun 13, 2019)

Goal: Sub-17
Cube: YuXin Little Magic
Average of 12: 16.86
(Green is the best solve and Red is the worst solve)

Comment: Phew, I thought I wasn't going to make it, I barely did. Those scrambles were harder than last week. Worse average than last week, but made my goal once again. Got a lot of 17's, made me think this wasn't the average, got lucky with final 4 solves, a 15, 14, and 16. 

1. 16.06
2. 16.19
3. 16.35
4. 16.79
*5. (18.72)*
6. 17.85
7. 17.87 
8. 17.43
9. 15.94
10. 17.61
*11. (14.21)*
12. 16.55


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jun 16, 2019)

Goal: Sub 16
Cube: Moyu Weilong Gts3LM
Average: 15.61
Comment: Nice average. This is faster than my overall average!

Times:

1) 14.79
2) 14.39
3) 16.89
4) 15.05
5) 15.21
6) 15.99
7) (13.43)
8) (21.30)
9) 17.79
10) 13.57
11) 15.52
12) 16.91


----------



## sascholeks (Jun 16, 2019)

Goals: sub16 avg12
sub14 single
1) 17.08
2) 14.23+2=16.23
3) 18.83
4) 16.32
5) (22.76)
6) (13.48)
7) 17.95
8) 14.55
9) 13.99
10) 14.38
11) 17.42
12) 13.92

avg = 16.07
comment: so fkin close


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jun 16, 2019)

Goal: Sub 10
Cube: GTS3M
1. 11.18
2. 10.77
3. 9.46
4. 9.00
5. 10.21
6. 10.78
7. (8.92)
8. 9.91
9. 10.37
10. (13.54)
11. 9.28
12. 10.56

10.15 ao12


----------



## Apolo (Jun 16, 2019)

Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Moyu MF3RS3 M
Average of 12: 21.176 

Comment: Not a single good solve, I got some really weird lockups and had some pressure without any reason. It was really weird especially considering that I broke today my ao100 pb which is sub 20

1. 18.79
2. 23.15
3. 20.44
4. 22.74
5. 21.07
6. (30.72)
7. 21.79
8. (18.02)
9. 20.89
10. 22.37
11. 21.01
12. 19.51


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 17, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 25 (monday 17 june 2019)*

_There are already scrambles for week 26!_


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 17, 2019)

Goal: sub-26
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: This average of 12 was REALLY inconsistent... Does .00 count as being sub 26?

single
best: 19.39
worst: 42.34

avg of 12
current: 26.00 (σ = 3.85)
best: 26.00 (σ = 3.85)

Time List:
1. 23.87 F D R' B2 R' F2 B R2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' 
2. 30.52 F D2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 B2 F2 U2 R F2 B U B2 R' U' B' F L' 
3. 27.19 R F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 B' U' L D' L' D R F' U2 
4. 22.63 L2 F' R2 F L2 F D2 U2 B R2 B D2 R' D U2 L' D' L' D B R 
5. 25.47 F2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 B' D R2 B L2 F' D L U2 
6. 22.45 L D' F2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 R B L' U2 B U' B 
7. 42.34 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 F D2 F' R2 B' D' L' B2 D2 U L D U2 R2 
8. 21.16 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' L R D' B F R' B D' R2 
9. 19.39 R U2 B L2 D2 B' F D2 F' L2 F' D' L U' R2 U' B2 F U' L2 
10. 26.07 L2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F2 D R2 U L2 F U F' L' B L2 R2 D2 F' 
11. 33.67 F' R B U' L B2 R F L D B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U' 
12. 26.92 R F' R2 B U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D' L B F R' F D2 U'


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 17, 2019)

Does .00 count as being sub 26?


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 17, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> Goal: sub-26
> Cube: GAN 356X
> Comment: This average of 12 was REALLY inconsistent... Does .00 count as being sub 26?


I’d say so. 26.00 *is* less than or equal to 26.


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 17, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> Comment: This average of 12 was REALLY inconsistent... Does .00 count as being sub 26?



It does not sub-x is lower than so in order to be sub-26 it has to be 25.99

Edit: people don't count 10.00 as their or any sub-10 solves
secondly if a cut-off is 1 minute and you get 1:00.00 you did not meet the cut-off in comp


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 17, 2019)

jronge94 said:


> It does not sub-x is lower than so in order to be sub-26 it has to be 25.99
> 
> Edit: people don't count 10.00 as their or any sub-10 solves
> secondly if a cut-off is 1 minute and you get 1:00.00 you did not meet the cut-off in comp



Really strong arguments. So I'll not be counting x.00 as being sub-x


----------



## theos (Jun 17, 2019)

Goal: Sub-22
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Besides a couple of major mess-ups, was pretty consistent this time. For #4 I messed up the N-perm and had to redo LL, and for #6 I messed up the first block of F2L and didn't realize while trying to build the second block.

*Avg of 12:* 21.81

1. 20.76
2. 19.47
3. 19.58
4. (29.49)
5. 24.95
6. 26.73
7. 20.17
8. 20.06
9. 22.46
10. (17.68)
11. 20.78
12. 23.18+


----------



## MSM2002. (Jun 17, 2019)

*Week 25*
Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3

*avg of 12: 16.39*

Time List:
1) 15.20
2) 17.23
3) 17.98
4) 13.29
5) 15.38
6) 20.42 (+2)
7) 14.76
8) 13.62
9) 19.00
10) 12.64
11) 18.71
12) 18.38


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 17, 2019)

Goal sub-14:

1. 14.49+
2. 12.71
3. 12.07
4. (11.74)
5. 13.40
6. 13.30
7. 14.08
8. 13.29
9. (15.94)
10. 12.93
11. 12.24
12. 14.29

Ao12: 13.28

A good average for me, but there were still quite a bit of mistakes made, could've been sub-13 considering the easy scrambles.
Pretty pleased all counting times are sub-15


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jun 17, 2019)

Goal: Sub 9.5
Cube: Gan 356X

avg of 12: 9.27

Time List:
1. 10.47 F D R' B2 R' F2 B R2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R'
2. 7.01 F D2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 B2 F2 U2 R F2 B U B2 R' U' B' F L'
3. 9.42 R F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 B' U' L D' L' D R F' U2
4. 11.01 L2 F' R2 F L2 F D2 U2 B R2 B D2 R' D U2 L' D' L' D B R
5. (12.69) F2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 B' D R2 B L2 F' D L U2
6. 8.67 L D' F2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 R B L' U2 B U' B
7. 8.42 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 F D2 F' R2 B' D' L' B2 D2 U L D U2 R2
8. 8.67 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' L R D' B F R' B D' R2
9. (6.74) R U2 B L2 D2 B' F D2 F' L2 F' D' L U' R2 U' B2 F U' L2
10. 11.39 L2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F2 D R2 U L2 F U F' L' B L2 R2 D2 F'
11. 9.66 F' R B U' L B2 R F L D B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U'
12. 8.00 R F' R2 B U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D' L B F R' F D2 U'

almost two 2 6s in one average lol


----------



## sascholeks (Jun 18, 2019)

Goal: sub16 avg12
sub14 single
1) (13.34)
2) 15.42
3) 14.24
4) 14.33
5) 15.57
6) 15.68
7) 14.90
8) 13.51
9) 17.74
10 17.40
11 (18.06)
12) 17.94

avg12: 15.67
comment: Gperms for days man


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 20, 2019)

Goal: Sub 14 (again)
Comment: let's do this! (after solve) I give up I suck
AVG: 15.78 (i hate this, tried filming aswell lol. I avg 12.9- 13.6)
Time List:
1. 14.17
2. 19.81
3. 13.66
4. 11.50
5. 13.76
6. 14.18
7. 15.1
8. 18.00
9. 15.83
10. 14.08
11. DNF
12. 19.28


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 20, 2019)

Goal: Sub 12.5
1. 12.65
2. (12.97)
3. 11.73
4. 12.69
5. 11.55
6. 11.12
7. 11.13
8. (10.72)
9. 11.29
10. 12.56
11. 11.92
12. 12.31
Avg: 11.90
Comment: Woaj How did I get a Full On Sub-12 Avg at like 8:15 AM


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jun 22, 2019)

Goal: sub 16
Cube: Moyu Weilong Gts3LM
Comment: wow that was a nice average! Almost sub 15!

Times:

1. 16.06
2. 13.50
3. 16.06
4. (11.61)
5. (18.44)
6. 17.43
7. 16.94
8. 12.58
9. 15.43
10. 13.66
11. 15.04
12. 13.75

Avg12: 15.04!!!


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 23, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Goal: Sub 12.5
> 1. 12.65
> 2. (12.97)
> 3. 11.73
> ...



You can't set a new goal until you finished the previous one, three weeks in a row.
with your 11.90 avg you are 3 weeks in a row sub 13. Next week you can start being sub 12.5.


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 24, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 26 (monday 24 june 2019)*

_There are already scrambles for week 27!_


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 24, 2019)

Goal: sub-26
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: Last week I missed my goal with an average of 26.*00* This week I started out great with a pb mo3 19.13 and a pb ao5 20.62. After the first five, I lost my nerves. Glad I filmed it!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-24
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.14
worst: 44.53

mean of 3
current: 26.35 (σ = 3.39)
best: 19.13 (σ = 2.02)

avg of 5
current: 24.39 (σ = 1.04)
best: 20.62 (σ = 1.37)

*avg of 12
current: 23.97 (σ = 3.29)
best: 23.97 (σ = 3.29)*

Average: 23.97 (σ = 3.29)
Mean: 25.11

Time List:
1. 22.89 L2 F L2 D' B' R' L U L2 D2 B U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B 
2. 21.61 B' R' U R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' D' B' F' R D L B 
3. 21.18 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F L' D' L' F2 R' B L' D' F' 
4. 17.14 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 U R' U' B' L' D R D F' 
5. 19.06 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' L2 U' L D' B2 L D2 F' U R B2 
6. 28.30 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R B R2 B2 L2 U F2 L' B' R 
7. 44.53 U' L2 F' D B2 L D R' F2 D L2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F L2 F' U2 F 
8. 23.87 R2 B D2 F' U2 D2 L' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 
9. 23.71 U' F2 R D2 L2 B2 R F2 L' R' B2 U2 F' L' B' D' B2 U2 R' F 
10. 25.58 R' U2 F2 L R' B2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F D2 B R B2 D' F 
11. 23.41 B D2 B L U L2 D F B' U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 
12. 30.05 B U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B D' U B' U'


----------



## MSM2002. (Jun 24, 2019)

*Week 26*
Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3

*avg of 12: 16.12*

Time List:
1) 14.51
2) 14.69
3) (19.07)
4) 18.50
5) 15.16
6) 16.13
7) 18.52
8) 17.18
9) (13.33)
10) 15.32
11) 16.01
12) 14.97


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 24, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> You can't set a new goal until you finished the previous one, three weeks in a row.
> with your 11.90 avg you are 3 weeks in a row sub 13. Next week you can start being sub 12.5.


Oh. Ok.


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 24, 2019)

Goal: Sub 12.5


Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



1. 9.96 L2 F L2 D' B' R' L U L2 D2 B U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B
2. (9.93) B' R' U R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' D' B' F' R D L B
3. 12.96 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F L' D' L' F2 R' B L' D' F'
4. 12.31 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 U R' U' B' L' D R D F'
5. 12.21 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' L2 U' L D' B2 L D2 F' U R B2
6. 11.08 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R B R2 B2 L2 U F2 L' B' R
7. 12.03 U' L2 F' D B2 L D R' F2 D L2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F L2 F' U2 F
8. 11.60 R2 B D2 F' U2 D2 L' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2
9. 13.92 U' F2 R D2 L2 B2 R F2 L' R' B2 U2 F' L' B' D' B2 U2 R' F
10. 12.23 R' U2 F2 L R' B2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F D2 B R B2 D' F
11. (15.00) B D2 B L U L2 D F B' U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2
12. 11.59 B U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B D' U B' U'


Average: 11.99
Comment: I'm Happy with a Sub 12 Average, not that's not my Main Goal. My Main Goal is Sub 12.5. Also, Counting 9 wtf


----------



## Rocketcubing (Jun 24, 2019)

goal: sub 24
cube: yuxin 3x3
comment:this went worse than I had expected

1.25.552
2.23.080
3.18.265
4.26.106
5.21.192
6.20.337
7.27.904
8.42.024 (WOT)
9.23.976
10.27.088
11.22.113
12.19.760


----------



## theos (Jun 24, 2019)

Goal: Sub-22
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Started well, especially liking #2 where the first block was pre-built after completing EOLine; but then hit a very slow F2L on #5 where I just couldn't see anything, and messed up the G-perm on #9, putting paid to my chances of beating my goal for the 2nd week.

*Avg of 12:* 22.46

1. 20.88
2. (17.58)
3. 19.31
4. 21.00
5. 29.10
6. 23.67
7. 20.99
8. 21.39
9. (31.71)
10. 23.87
11. 22.72
12. 21.71


----------



## SamKennedy (Jun 24, 2019)

*Week 26*

Goal: Sub-30
Cube: MoYu GTS V2

*Avg of 12: 32.66*

Times:
1: 32.73
2: 36.96
3: 28.61
4: 36.63
5: 34.59
6: 26.54
7: 33.44
8: 32.92
9: 37.64
10: 35.13
11: 25.45
12: 31.23

Comment: Returning from yet another year+ break from cubing. There's a lot of things for me to work on to improve!


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jun 24, 2019)

Week 26
Cube: Gan 356X
Goal: Sub 9.5
avg of 12: 10.20

Time List:
1. 11.28 L2 F L2 D' B' R' L U L2 D2 B U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B 
2. (8.20) B' R' U R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' D' B' F' R D L B 
3. 10.09 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F L' D' L' F2 R' B L' D' F' 
4. 8.79 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 U R' U' B' L' D R D F' 
5. 9.81 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' L2 U' L D' B2 L D2 F' U R B2 
6. (11.61) L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R B R2 B2 L2 U F2 L' B' R 
7. 9.97 U' L2 F' D B2 L D R' F2 D L2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F L2 F' U2 F 
8. 11.56 R2 B D2 F' U2 D2 L' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 
9. 8.87 U' F2 R D2 L2 B2 R F2 L' R' B2 U2 F' L' B' D' B2 U2 R' F 
10. 11.25 R' U2 F2 L R' B2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F D2 B R B2 D' F 
11. 10.40 B D2 B L U L2 D F B' U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 
12. 9.96 B U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B D' U B' U'
that sucked lol


----------



## CJCubing (Jun 29, 2019)

Goal: Sub-17
Cube: YuXin Little Magic
Average of 12: 15.15
(Green is the best solve and Red is the worst solve)

Comment: I can't believe it. A 15.15 average with good singles in-between! many sub-15 second solves! Next week, I'm going for sub-16. This is actually my PB average of 12! My PB before was a 15.87, so a decrease of 0.72 seconds!

1. 16.87
2. 14.89
3. 13.36
4. 13.94
5. 15.01
6. 17.55
7. 17.15
8. 14.32
9. 15.28
10. 14.4
11. 13.12
12. 16.31


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jun 30, 2019)

Goal: sub 16
Cube: Moyu Weilong Gts3LM
Comment: Could have been better but I am very happy with it

Times:

1. 18.17
2. 16.61
3. 14.98
4. 15.43
5. 16.09
6. 12.90
7. 16.32
8. 13.75
9. 15.43
10. 12.81
11. (12.33)
12. (18.37)

Avg12: 15.24


----------



## Llewelys (Jun 30, 2019)

Goal: sub 25
Cube: Valk 3

*Average: 26.20*

Comment: Well that was a disaster

1. 28.05
2. (32.93)
3. 22.72
4. 23.44
5. 27.93
6. 28.64
7. 24.59
8. 22.55
9. 30.14
10. (22.14)
11. 29.03
12. 24.93


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 1, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Goal: Sub 12.5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Times & Scrambles
> ...



I only work with 0.5 seconds beneath 10 seconds. So I'll be counting this as a sub 12 average.


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 1, 2019)

Rocketcubing said:


> goal: sub 24
> cube: yuxin 3x3
> comment:this went worse than I had expected
> 
> ...


What is your average?


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 1, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 27 (monday 1 july 2019)* 

_There are already scrambles for week 28!_


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 1, 2019)

Goal: sub-26
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: This week I have been sick and had no time to practice what so ever. On top of that I lost my nerves completely... I even forgot how to do a Gb-perm!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-01
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 21.98
worst: 43.14

mean of 3
current: 29.70 (σ = 11.68)
best: 22.78 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 5
current: 24.31 (σ = 2.12)
best: 23.96 (σ = 1.56)

avg of 12
current: 27.41 (σ = 5.08)
best: 27.41 (σ = 5.08)

Average: 27.41 (σ = 5.08)
Mean: 28.27

Time List:
1. 27.91 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' L' B' L2 F L2 B2 L 
2. 26.68 L U2 R' L B' R U' R2 D' U2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F B L2 F' 
3. 24.61 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U R2 D2 R2 L U' R B' R D' F2 U 
4. 40.46 D2 F' L U' F2 L' F2 U F B U2 R2 B' U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 D2 
5. 25.62 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 F D' L' D' L U' B R D B 
6. 30.33 B2 R' D' L U' F' L R2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' U' R2 F' 
7. 25.51 L' B2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' U' F' U2 R' U B2 
8. 26.58 F L D R F2 U2 F' B2 R F2 D2 F U2 B L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 
9. 22.39 R B2 U L2 R2 U L2 D' U2 R2 D2 L D2 F D2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 
10. 23.97 L B2 R' U' L' F B R F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 L B2 L' 
11. 21.98 R2 D R' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 D' R2 U B' U F U 
12. 43.14 B' D L2 F' U' R' L2 F L' F' D2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F


----------



## MSM2002. (Jul 1, 2019)

*Week 27*
Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3

*avg of 12: 15.81 ✓*

Time List:
1) (20.06)
2) 14.98
3) 16.33
4) 16.38
5) 14.73
6) 17.81
7) 12.67
8) (12.20)
9) 17.52
10) 17.57
11) 13.44
12) 16.74


----------



## rlnninja (Jul 2, 2019)

Week 27
Goal: sub 15 
Cube: GAN 354
Comment: Pretty happy with this. Would've been happier if I got a sub 10 single on solve 11

Average of 12: 14.07 

1: 12.73
2: 14.45 
3: 16.96
4: 11.88
5: 12.98
6: 13.39 
7: (16.99)
8: 13.46
9: 15.52
10: 13.75
11: (10.72)
12: 15.57


----------



## Af cubing (Jul 2, 2019)

Goal: sub 25
Cube: angstrom gts 2m
Avarage:27.09

1-27.15
2-26.58
3-30.69
4-24.56
5-28.59
6-26.19
7-25.10
8-31.68
9-(32.05)
10-(23.55)
11-24.06
12-26.31


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jul 3, 2019)

Goal: sub 15 (I set a new goal)
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3LM
Comment: wow nice times!

Times:

1. 14.94
2. 13.16
3. 13.35
4. 15.60
5. 15.29
6. 12.02
7. 15.76
8. (18.84)
9. 14.40
10. 15.79
11. (11.03)
12. 14.36

Avg12: 14.46


----------



## PugCuber (Jul 3, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> I only work with 0.5 seconds beneath 10 seconds. So I'll be counting this as a sub 12 average.


Oh. Ok. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## CJCubing (Jul 4, 2019)

Goal: Sub-16
Cube: YuXin Little Magic
Average of 12: 15.99
(Green is the best solve and Red is the worst solve)

Comment: Going for sub-16 now. So close to not achieving it! Phew. 0.01 of my goal 

1. 16.85
2. 16.35
3. 15.41
4. 17.64
5. 14.95
*6. 18.63*
7. 16.10
8. 14.22
9. 17.3
10. 15.58
11. 15.47
*12. 14.12*


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jul 6, 2019)

First Week!

Goal: Sub-45/50
Cube: yj mgc v1
Method: CFOP 4-look LL
Comment: Got my goal!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-05
avg of 12: 49.77

Time List:
1. 44.54 
2. 49.93 
3. (57.14) 
4. 49.31 
5. 45.08 
6. 53.65 
7. 46.97 
8. (36.10) 
9. 49.91 
10. 56.04 
11. 45.94 
12. 56.36


----------



## CashCuber (Jul 6, 2019)

First Time on this thread!
Goal: sub-25
Cube- Gan 356X
Method- CFOP (2 look OLL and 1 look PLL)
AO12- 26.412

26.926
24.421
27.544
21.138
28.671
31.444 
32.919 
19.521 
23.584 
25.756 
26.518 (+2)
28.122


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 6, 2019)

first timer!!
cube: Gan 356X
goal sub 20 ao12
cfop
best solve---worst solve

16.788
19.216
20.996
20.888
19.645
22.107
21.202
16.935
20.057
18.588
17.088
19.633

ao12- 19.425


----------



## Llewelys (Jul 7, 2019)

Week 27

Goal: sub 25
*Average: 25.56*
Cube: Valk 3
Comment: I'm getting closer to my goal. Comparison with the previous week: my fastest solves are worse (no sub 23) but my slowest solves are better (none above 30)

1. 25.84
2. (23.03)
3. (28.68)
4. 28.61
5. 23.39
6. 27.41
7. 23.14
8. 27.74
9. 24.33
10. 23.29
11. 24.61
12. 27.22


----------



## cuber-26 (Jul 8, 2019)

Goal: Sub-10.33 (My WCA Official ao5)
Cube:GAN354X
Average of 12: 11.03
*Comment: I think these 12 solves are not my real level. Only 2 SUB-10s in them. My last 5 solves are really bad. There were many long pauses during these solves. Maybe I didn't refresh myself this week. I will come here next week again.*
1. 11.60
2. 11.05
3. 9.73
4. 12.31
5. 10.39
6. 10.15
7. *9.08*
8. 10.83
9. 13.00
10. *16.86+*
11. 11.16
12. 10.28


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 8, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 28 (monday 8 july 2019)*

_There are already scrambles for week 29!_


----------



## cuber-26 (Jul 8, 2019)

cuber-26 said:


> Goal: Sub-10.33 (My WCA Official ao5)
> Cube:GAN356X
> Average of 12: 11.03
> *Comment: I think these 12 solves are not my real level. Only 2 SUB-10s in them. My last 5 solves are really bad. There were many long pauses during these solves. Maybe I didn't refresh myself this week. I will come here next week again.*
> ...



By the way, I used Speedstacks to record the timer. So it was also something I didn't do well like starting or stoping the timer.lololololol


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 8, 2019)

Goal: sub-26
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: This week I practiced a lot more after my bad performance of last week. I did four ao12's as a warm-up and my final ao12 was 22.62. During my real ao12 I was again a bit nervous, so I choked a few times. After solve 6 and 7 I decided to play it save, so I wouldn't mess it up.

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-08
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 18.20
worst: 28.74

mean of 3
current: 25.30 (σ = 3.70)
best: 20.90 (σ = 2.93)

avg of 5
current: 25.36 (σ = 1.18)
best: 23.42 (σ = 2.70)

avg of 12
current: 24.64 (σ = 2.19)
best: 24.64 (σ = 2.19)

Average: 24.64 (σ = 2.19)
Mean: 24.45

Time List:
1. 25.08 L U B' U' D R' D2 L' D R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 
2. 26.12 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 D2 L' U B R2 U' F' D2 B D2 L2 
3. 24.22 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 B L' R2 D2 L' D R' U2 F2 
4. 25.77 F' L2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D F' L2 F' R U L F2 U 
5. 27.28 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 R D R' D' B L' U' R' D R 
6. 18.20 D R' L' F B' R2 B' U2 L' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 
7. 20.48 B' R' U2 B U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L D' B F2 R' D' B2 
8. 24.02 B U2 R U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 R' D B L' B2 L U F2 L 
9. 26.26 D' U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F' L' D' R U L' F2 D U' 
10. 28.74 F' L' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F D2 F L R2 B' L' U L 
11. 21.38 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B U F' D L' D2 B' F L B2 L2 
12. 25.79 U' R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B F' D2 L2 B' D' L B' R' U2 L B2 F'


----------



## cuber-26 (Jul 8, 2019)

The last 12 solves are from week 27, I saw the Scramble of Week 28 just now, so I will solve another 12 solves this time.
Goal: Still Sub-10.33
Cube: Still GAN356X
Average of 12: 10.84
*Comment: This list is much better than last list. Half of thtem are Sub-10. But I got many bad records then. Especially I felt nervous after solve 4 and 5. Luckily, thanks to these Sub-10s, I didn't mess everything up. I will make better efforts this week for Week 29's chances. Let's improve and encourage each other together. Fighting!*
*(I will have a Final-exam on Jul.11th, but I will continue cubing, here we go!)*

1. 9.37 
2. 11.88
3. 10.09
4. *17.29*
5. 14.35
6. 9.99
7. *9.14*
8. 9.59
9. 12.68
10. 9.77
11. 11.27
12. 9.50


----------



## toinou06cubing (Jul 8, 2019)

Goal : *sub-26*
Cube : GAN 356 Air SM

Généré par csTimer le 2019-07-08
Moyenne élaguée sur 12: *25.35*

*Comment : Good achievement ! Was hoping for this for a long time !*

Liste des temps:
1. 22.33 L U B' U' D R' D2 L' D R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 
2. 22.69 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 D2 L' U B R2 U' F' D2 B D2 L2 
3. 27.45 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 B L' R2 D2 L' D R' U2 F2 
4. 25.09 F' L2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D F' L2 F' R U L F2 U 
5. 28.96 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 R D R' D' B L' U' R' D R 
6. 21.93 D R' L' F B' R2 B' U2 L' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 
7. 21.38 B' R' U2 B U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L D' B F2 R' D' B2 
8. *(DNF(27.04))* B U2 R U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 R' D B L' B2 L U F2 L 
9. 30.20 D' U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F' L' D' R U L' F2 D U' 
10. *(20.98)* F' L' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F D2 F L R2 B' L' U L 
11. 24.94 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B U F' D L' D2 B' F L B2 L2 
12. 28.53 U' R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B F' D2 L2 B' D' L B' R' U2 L B2 F'


----------



## Myko (Jul 8, 2019)

Goal: sub-23
Cube: Weilong WRM

ao12: 20.76

*wow that went far better than I expected...*

1. 18.67
2. 18.71
3. 19.23
4. 26.53
5. 22.73
6. 18.21 
7. 19.48
8. 25.42
9. 22.88
10. 21.62
11. 20.46
12. 18.43


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 8, 2019)

cuber-26 said:


> Goal: Still Sub-10.33



Above 10 seconds you can only set goals of a whole second. So do you want to be sub 10 or sub 11?


----------



## MSM2002. (Jul 8, 2019)

*Week 28*
Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3

*avg of 12: 16.24*

Time List:
1) 19.24
2) 15.99
3) 14.89 (PLL skip)
4) 15.46
5) 15.44
6) 14.85
7) 17.83
8) (19.28)
9) 16.18
10) 16.43
11) 16.07
12) (12.88)


----------



## Llewelys (Jul 8, 2019)

Week 28

Goal: sub 25
*Average: 24.82*
Cube: Valk 3
Comment: Focused on planning cross + 1st F2L pair and it payed off! (who'd have guessed that planning further during inspection actually helped haha). Bonus for a counting 19!

1. 22.25
2. 26.38
3. 19.93
4. 25.40
5. (30.97)
6. (19.21)
7. 25.37
8. 24.79
9. 23.60
10. 27.61
11. 28.60
12. 24.26


----------



## CashCuber (Jul 8, 2019)

Goal: sub-25
Cube- Gan 356X
Method- CFOP (2 look OLL and 1 look PLL)
AO12- 26.351
Comment: That one 32. :'(

20.705
32.297
28.548
23.066
27.741
29.988
24.629
21.372
25.063
28.590
28.657
25.852


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jul 8, 2019)

Goal: Sub 9.5
Cube: Gan 356X
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-09
avg of 12: 10.12

Time List:
1. 9.93 L U B' U' D R' D2 L' D R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 
2. (8.99) D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 D2 L' U B R2 U' F' D2 B D2 L2 
3. 10.18 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 B L' R2 D2 L' D R' U2 F2 
4. 11.08 F' L2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D F' L2 F' R U L F2 U 
5. 9.16 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 R D R' D' B L' U' R' D R 
6. 9.01 D R' L' F B' R2 B' U2 L' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 
7. 10.12 B' R' U2 B U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L D' B F2 R' D' B2 
8. 10.53 B U2 R U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 R' D B L' B2 L U F2 L 
9. 9.71 D' U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F' L' D' R U L' F2 D U' 
10. 9.23 F' L' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F D2 F L R2 B' L' U L 
11. 12.29+ U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B U F' D L' D2 B' F L B2 L2 
12. (DNF(13.64)) U' R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B F' D2 L2 B' D' L B' R' U2 L B2 F'

My times have been sucking recently


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jul 9, 2019)

Goal: sub15
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3LM
Comment: nice and consistent!

Times:

1. 13.44
2. 13.51 
3. 13.60
4. 14.37
5. 15.42
6. 13.21
7. 14.63
8. 14.20
9. 14.07
10. 15.19
11. 14.79
12. 16.07

Avg12: 14.32!!!


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jul 9, 2019)

Goal: sub45 (edited)
Cube: YJ MGC v1
Method: CFOP 4-look LL
Comment: Got close by 1 second, still happy with my times. (edited)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-09
avg of 12: 46.10

Time List:
1. 40.85 L U B' U' D R' D2 L' D R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2
2. 42.55 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 D2 L' U B R2 U' F' D2 B D2 L2
3. 56.11 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 B L' R2 D2 L' D R' U2 F2
4. 41.51 F' L2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D F' L2 F' R U L F2 U
5. 40.77 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 R D R' D' B L' U' R' D R
6. (36.75) D R' L' F B' R2 B' U2 L' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 
7. 47.41 B' R' U2 B U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L D' B F2 R' D' B2
8. 53.40 B U2 R U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 R' D B L' B2 L U F2 L
9. 45.91 D' U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F' L' D' R U L' F2 D U'
10. (56.29) F' L' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F D2 F L R2 B' L' U L 
11. 44.64 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B U F' D L' D2 B' F L B2 L2
12. 47.89+ U' R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B F' D2 L2 B' D' L B' R' U2 L B2 F' (off by 1 rotation)


----------



## Tacito (Jul 9, 2019)

Goal: Sub-14
Cube: Cong's Design (I don't know the exact model, I bought it in 2015)
*Average: **14.20s*

Comment: Counting 16 and 17 

1. 15.14
2. 12.14
3. (20.80)
4. 17.54
5. 14.24
6. 12.55
7. 13.97
8. (11.80)
9. 16.13 
10. 14.08 
11. 14.10 
12. 12.14


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 9, 2019)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Cube: MoYu GTS3M
Average: 9.00

1. 6.83
2. 9.09 
3. 10.11 
4. 11.62 
5. 11.16
6. 8.90 
7. (6.41)
8. 8.66 
9. (13.05) 
10. 10.17 
11. 8.99 
12. 11.97


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 9, 2019)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> Goal: sub45/50
> Cube: YJ MGC v1
> Method: CFOP 4-look LL
> Comment: sub45 Whohoo!
> ...



Your ao12 isn't sub 45. You can only set one goal, not sub 45/50. I'll take sub 45 as your goal. This week you missed your goal.


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jul 9, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> Your ao12 isn't sub 45. You can only set one goal, not sub 45/50. I'll take sub 45 as your goal. This week you missed your goal.


ok then i will stop setting goals like that


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jul 9, 2019)

gl on finals!


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 10, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> Your ao12 isn't sub 45. You can only set one goal, not sub 45/50. I'll take sub 45 as your goal. This week you missed your goal.


tbh Ciparo i really appreciate what you have done for this thread and how consistent you have been with posting but i think you should ease up a little with setting/missing goals

again just my thoughts but i still think ur a really nice guy!


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jul 10, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> tbh Ciparo i really appreciate what you have done for this thread and how consistent you have been with posting but i think you should ease up a little with setting/missing goals
> 
> again just my thoughts but i still think ur a really nice guy!


Agreed


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 10, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> tbh Ciparo i really appreciate what you have done for this thread and how consistent you have been with posting but i think you should ease up a little with setting/missing goals
> 
> again just my thoughts but i still think ur a really nice guy!


To vouch for Ciparo, he's trying to keep order in this thread by having everyone have 1 goal. Also setting and accomplishing goals is a main point of this so they need to be consistent


----------



## rlnninja (Jul 11, 2019)

Week 28
Goal: Sub 15
Cube: Weilong GTS2M
Comment: Decent average, should have been better but I'll take it

Average of 12: 14.82

1: 16.06
2: 15.08
3: 14.40
4: 14.36
5: 14.37
6: 13.70
7: 16.82
8: (12.64)
9: (18.24)
10: 14.64
11: 14.28
12: 14.44


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 12, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> tbh Ciparo i really appreciate what you have done for this thread and how consistent you have been with posting but i think you should ease up a little with setting/missing goals
> 
> again just my thoughts but i still think ur a really nice guy!



Hey Skittleskp, in my opinion everyone can do whatever he or she wants. The only problem is that there needs to be some rules and consistency if you want to end up in the graduates list on the first page. If you don't want that, you can really set every goal you want. I just made this topic to give people an extra opportunity to improve. On top of that, I'm hard on everyone including myself. A few weeks ago I missed my sub 26 with an ao12 of 26.00 -_-. But if there are no rules, this race will end up in complete chaos. My native language is Dutch, so maybe I sometimes sound more rude then I actually am


----------



## PEN.gu1nCXI (Jul 13, 2019)

Week 28
Goal: Sub-28
Cube: Gan 365 X
Comment: Missed by 0.3 seconds  Try again next week.

Average of 12: 28.30

Solves:
1. 27.28 L U B' U' D R' D2 L' D R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2
2. 28.45 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 D2 L' U B R2 U' F' D2 B D2 L2
3. 28.40 (+2) F2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 B L' R2 D2 L' D R' U2 F2
4. (24.96) B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 R D R' D' B L' U' R' D R
5. 30.25 F' L2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D F' L2 F' R U L F2 U
6. 28.84 D R' L' F B' R2 B' U2 L' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2
7. 31.83 B' R' U2 B U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L D' B F2 R' D' B2
8. 27.38 B U2 R U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 R' D B L' B2 L U F2 L
9. 26.19 D' U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F' L' D' R U L' F2 D U'
10. 25.20 F' L' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F D2 F L R2 B' L' U L
11. 31.20 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B U F' D L' D2 B' F L B2 L2
12. (31.56) U' R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B F' D2 L2 B' D' L B' R' U2 L B2 F'


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 15, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 29 (monday 15 july 2019)*

_There are already scrambles for week 30!_


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 15, 2019)

Goal: sub-26
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: This week I started of with two bad solves. I figured out I wouldn't be sub 26 this week. It made my nerves disappear and my other 10 solves were very consistent (σ = 1.46). Only those first two solves were above 26.00! Happy with the result!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-15
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 20.84
worst: 33.45

mean of 3
current: 22.89 (σ = 2.11)
best: 22.89 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 5
current: 23.48 (σ = 0.61)
best: 23.48 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 12
current: 24.29 (σ = 1.46)
best: 24.29 (σ = 1.46)

Average: 24.29 (σ = 1.46)
Mean: 24.77

Time List:
1. 27.79 D2 L F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U B' U2 B2 L' D F R F' 
2. 33.45 U2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 L2 U' L' U' F2 U' L' B F' R F 
3. 22.50 F D' B2 R B2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 D' F' R2 U2 L' B2 L' 
4. 24.33 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R B' L' F2 R U' B U F 
5. 24.61 U F' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' B U B2 L2 R' F' L' 
6. 23.78 R' U2 D' B R F L' R2 B D2 B U2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' U' L2 
7. 24.41 B R U2 R U L F' D F R2 B U2 F U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 L 
8. 23.74 D2 R' D' R' L F' R2 L' U L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F D2 
9. 23.92 D2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D' F' R D B D2 B2 U' B L' D' 
10. 22.78 F L2 B L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 D' L F' R F2 D U2 R' U2 R 
11. 25.06 L2 B U B2 R2 L B2 D' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F R2 F2 U' 
12. 20.84 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D R D' R' F' L' U2 B2 D L F'


----------



## CubingWithJay (Jul 15, 2019)

*Goal:* Sub 18
*Average*: 16.47
*Cube*: GAN 356 AIR SM

*Comment*: Pretty basic average. Completely stuffed up on 24 

14.23
15.66
19.76
17.31
*(13.69)*
16.18
*(24.48)*
15.23
15.04
16.48
17.68
17.11


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jul 15, 2019)

Goal: sub 15
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3LM
Comment: some hard scrambles in it so not as good as last week but I made my goal

Times:

1. 16.73
2. 14.30
3. 16.07
4. 13.35(Pll skip saved the average!)
5. 14.95
6. 15.00
7. 15.61
8. 15.40
9. 15.73
10. 14.93
11. 12.58
12. 14.02

Avg12: 14.93


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 15, 2019)

Goal: sub 8.5
Cube: GTS3M and Valk Power M
Comment: Average was going to be 8.8 or so which is average but it completely went downhill.

avg of 12: 9.30

Time List:
1. 8.05 D2 L F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U B' U2 B2 L' D F R F' 
2. 9.09 U2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 L2 U' L' U' F2 U' L' B F' R F 
3. 8.40 F D' B2 R B2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 D' F' R2 U2 L' B2 L' 
4. 9.11 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R B' L' F2 R U' B U F 
5. 11.85 U F' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' B U B2 L2 R' F' L' 
6. (8.02) R' U2 D' B R F L' R2 B D2 B U2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' U' L2 
7. 8.98 B R U2 R U L F' D F R2 B U2 F U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 L 
8. 8.86 D2 R' D' R' L F' R2 L' U L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F D2 
9. 9.14 D2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D' F' R D B D2 B2 U' B L' D' 
10. (11.99) F L2 B L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 D' L F' R F2 D U2 R' U2 R 
11. 10.48 L2 B U B2 R2 L B2 D' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F R2 F2 U' 
12. 9.04 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D R D' R' F' L' U2 B2 D L F'


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 15, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> Hey Skittleskp, in my opinion everyone can do whatever he or she wants. The only problem is that there needs to be some rules and consistency if you want to end up in the graduates list on the first page. If you don't want that, you can really set every goal you want. I just made this topic to give people an extra opportunity to improve. On top of that, I'm hard on everyone including myself. A few weeks ago I missed my sub 26 with an ao12 of 26.00 -_-. But if there are no rules, this race will end up in complete chaos. My native language is Dutch, so maybe I sometimes sound more rude then I actually am



understood, sorry for the misunderstandings!


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 15, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> understood, sorry for the misunderstandings!


No problem at all. Have fun cubing!


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 15, 2019)

Cube: Gan 356x green ges 1.0 medium strength magnets
Goal: sub 19

best solve-worst solve

1. 16.131
2. 21.486
3. 13.184
4. 16.592
5. 18.877(pll skip)
6. 15.636
7. 25.968(messed up some f2l slots)
8. 18.912
9. 18.989
10. 14.440
11. 18.163
12. 16.748

ao12- 17.59


----------



## Tacito (Jul 16, 2019)

Week 29
Goal: sub-14

Bad start (should have been a 12 but messed up the PLL) and 4 bad solves.

Gerado pelo csTimer em 2019-07-15
média de 12: 14.47

Lista de Tempos:
*1. (25.33) * 
2. (12.96)
3. 13.24 
4. 13.93 
*5. 18.30 * 
6. 13.81 
*7. 15.29 *
*8. 15.70 * 
9. 13.22 
10. 13.57 
11. 13.83 
12. 13.79


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 16, 2019)

Cube: Yuxin little magic m.
Goal: Sub 25
AO12:24.9

1: 29.64
2: 23.42
3: 29.84
4: 23.13
5: 19.33
6: 23.08
7: 26.64
8: 24.37
9: 22.87
10: 22.91
11: 29.86
12: 23.16

I did it! Just barely though and a sub 20!


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jul 17, 2019)

Cube: Gan X
Goal: Sub 9.5

avg of 12: 9.46

Time List:
1. 8.54 D2 L F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U B' U2 B2 L' D F R F' 
2. 8.16 U2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 L2 U' L' U' F2 U' L' B F' R F 
3. 8.78 F D' B2 R B2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 D' F' R2 U2 L' B2 L' 
4. 8.81 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R B' L' F2 R U' B U F 
5. (11.40) U F' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' B U B2 L2 R' F' L' 
6. 9.81 R' U2 D' B R F L' R2 B D2 B U2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' U' L2 
7. 10.71+ B R U2 R U L F' D F R2 B U2 F U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 L 
8. (7.22) D2 R' D' R' L F' R2 L' U L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F D2 
9. 10.28 D2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D' F' R D B D2 B2 U' B L' D' 
10. 10.03 F L2 B L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 D' L F' R F2 D U2 R' U2 R 
11. 10.55 L2 B U B2 R2 L B2 D' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F R2 F2 U' 
12. 8.96 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D R D' R' F' L' U2 B2 D L F'

honestly this was not that good, but all the 8s saved it


----------



## The Cubix (Jul 17, 2019)

Goal: Sub-18
Cube: GTS 3M

ao12: 16.51

1. (20.02) 
2. 17.44 
3. 15.39 
4. 16.40 
5. 14.94 
6. 15.27 
7. 19.73 
8. 18.00 
9. 15.52 
10. (13.92) 
11. 17.54 
12. 14.83


----------



## Myko (Jul 17, 2019)

Goal: sub-23
Cube: WRM

ao12: 19.80

*this went far better than I excepted*

1. (28.66) 
2. 17.31 
3. 20.10 
4. 26.37 
5. 17.02 
6. (16.33) 
7. 21.10 
8. 17.56 
9. 17.29 
10. 23.71 
11. 19.20 
12. 18.38


----------



## rlnninja (Jul 18, 2019)

Week 29
Goal: Sub 15
Cube: Weilong GTS2M
Comment: yay I am now a sub 15 graduate! happy with this one

Average of 12: 14.15

1: 13.71
2: 15.96
3: 15.81
4: 13.34
5: 14.18
6: 13.21
7: 12.80
8: 14.01
9: 14.58
10: (12.30)
11: (17.75)
12: 13.92


----------



## Llewelys (Jul 19, 2019)

Week 29

Goal: sub 25
*Average: 25.13*
Comment: Damn, missed again.

1. 23.91
2. 21.21
3. (20.51)
4. 23.38
5. (31.40)
6. 25.69
7. 25.61
8. 24.08
9. 27.05
10. 24.02
11. 26.54
12. 29.77


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 19, 2019)

Week 29

Goal: Sub 21
Cube: Yuxin Huanglong M
*Average: 20.75*
Comment: Nice, one of my few sub 21 ao12s. Really happy about that 16.


*(23.47)*
20.81
22.78
20.77
19.97
19.31
20.53
*(16.97)*
21.79
22.16
18.97
20.45


----------



## Hazel (Jul 19, 2019)

Week 29
Goal: sub-11.5
Cube: Cubicle Valk 3 M

avg of 12: 11.067

Time List:
1. 11.351
2. (13.690)
3. 11.529
4. 13.535
5. 9.819
6. 9.595
7. 9.666
8. 10.027
9. 11.430
10. 11.777
11. (9.302)
12. 11.938


----------



## theos (Jul 20, 2019)

_Week 29_
Goal: Sub-22
Cube: QiYi Warrior W
Comment: Bought a bunch of the Warriors for multiBLD and thought I'd just try one for regular 3x3 speedsolving. Turned out pretty good for a budget cube and I think it's my fastest average of 12 ever.

*Avg of 12:* 21.03

1. 20.00
2. (30.91) - So many F2L mistakes
3. 23.80
4. 19.56
5. 24.68 - Slow E-perm
6. 22.46
7. 18.51
8. 20.75
9. 18.62 - PLL skip
10. (17.52) - Very easy F2L
11. 19.42
12. 22.48


----------



## CashCuber (Jul 20, 2019)

_Week 29_
Goal: Sub-25
Cube: GAN356X
Method: CFOP
AO12: 26.65

Time List:
1. 29.576 D2 L F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U B' U2 B2 L' D F R F' 
2. 24.512 U2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 L2 U' L' U' F2 U' L' B F' R F 
3. 29.487 F D' B2 R B2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 D' F' R2 U2 L' B2 L' 
4. 24.837 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R B' L' F2 R U' B U F 
5. (32.924) U F' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' B U B2 L2 R' F' L' 
6. 27.154 R' U2 D' B R F L' R2 B D2 B U2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' U' L2 
7. 26.258 B R U2 R U L F' D F R2 B U2 F U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 L 
8. 22.976 D2 R' D' R' L F' R2 L' U L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F D2 
9. 24.285 D2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D' F' R D B D2 B2 U' B L' D' 
10. (22.771) F L2 B L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 D' L F' R F2 D U2 R' U2 R 
11. 28.363 L2 B U B2 R2 L B2 D' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F R2 F2 U' 
12. 29.067 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D R D' R' F' L' U2 B2 D L F'


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 20, 2019)

Week 29
Goal: sub-12.5
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2 M (Mf3RS2 springs)
Ao12: 12.42
best Ao5: 11.77



1. 13.21 
2. 12.22 
3. 13.05 
4. 13.14 
5. 11.85 
6. 12.04 
7. 11.94 
8. 12.37 
9. (10.95)  
10. 11.33 
11. (13.37) 
12. 13.03


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Jul 20, 2019)

Week 29
Goal: sub-12
Cube: GAN356X

avg of 12: 12.09

Time List:
1. 12.32 
2. 12.84 
3. 12.63 
4. 12.68 
5. 11.57 
6. 10.24 
7. (13.20) 
8. 12.73 
9. 10.89 
10. (9.84) 
11. 12.78 
12. 12.22


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 22, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> Cube: Gan 356x green ges 1.0 medium strength magnets
> Goal: sub 19
> 
> best solve-worst solve
> ...



Please don't set a new goal every week. 
You can only become a graduate, when you meet your personal goal for 3 consecutive tries.
The week before you were sub 20. So this is the second time you are sub 20 in a row.


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 22, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Week 29
> Goal: sub-11.5
> Cube: Cubicle Valk 3 M
> 
> ...



Dear Aerma, above 10 seconds you can only set goals of a whole second. I'll count this as being 1 time sub 12.


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 22, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> Week 29
> Goal: sub-12.5
> Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2 M (Mf3RS2 springs)
> Ao12: 12.42
> ...



Dear fun at the joy, above 10 seconds you can only set goals of a whole second. I'll count this as being 1 time sub 13.


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 22, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 30 (monday 22 july 2019)*

_There are already scrambles for week 31!_


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 22, 2019)

Goal: sub-26
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: This week I started of with two really good solves. I had almost no nerves and figured out I would make it if I just kept calm. After 8 tries I'm finally sub 26.

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-22
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 20.25
worst: 29.11

mean of 3
current: 24.96 (σ = 2.12)
best: 22.93 (σ = 2.12)

avg of 5
current: 25.24 (σ = 1.80)
best: 23.14 (σ = 1.86)

avg of 12
current: 24.26 (σ = 2.18)
best: 24.26 (σ = 2.18)

Average: 24.26 (σ = 2.18)
Mean: 24.33

Time List:
1. 20.25 D F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L' F' D U L D' L' R' U' B2 
2. 21.72 B2 R' D' R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U L2 F U B L F L2 R' 
3. 27.10 D2 R L F2 L' U F U2 F2 L U2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' F' 
4. 25.24 D2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D F R F2 U L' F2 U2 R 
5. 22.46 R' D L2 D R D R B U' R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 
6. 21.08 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 L D2 U2 L U2 L' F' U' L' D U F R2 F2 L 
7. 26.09 U2 L R2 B L2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B R2 F L U L2 D' U2 R' D 
8. 24.00 L' B D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L U' R' F D B L F2 
9. 29.11 F D2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' D U B D2 L' D2 F' R U 
10. 24.41 U F U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 L D U F' D B R2 D 
11. 27.30 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F D2 F D2 U2 F L F D' B2 L U2 B U' 
12. 23.16 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 L' D' F R' F2 L2 U' F2 R F'


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 22, 2019)

Week 30

Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Supernova GTS2M
Method: CFOP
Comment: Wow, one of the worst averages Ive ever done, I didn't even get a sub-21 single! 

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-22 (solving from 2019-07-21 09:30:26 to 2019-07-22 09:34:21)
avg of 12: 23.85

Time List:
1. 22.54 B U2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 R' F2 D' L D2 F' U' R' U2 @2019-07-21 09:30:26 
2. 22.00 R2 D2 B L D' B U' F D' B' L2 U2 F D2 F2 @2019-07-22 09:23:13 
3. 26.25 B R2 D B U' B' R D L B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' B2 @2019-07-22 09:24:29 
4. 24.98 D2 R D' F' D B R U' F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B D2 @2019-07-22 09:25:28 
5. (29.30) D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 L D' U2 R2 F' R' D B' U' L2 @2019-07-22 09:26:36 
6. 26.66 B2 D2 R L' F' U' L' U' B2 U F2 D R2 L2 U' F R @2019-07-22 09:27:32 
7. 22.36 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B L2 U' R' D' L' U2 B D' @2019-07-22 09:28:35 
8. 21.77 B2 R2 B' U' B2 R2 L2 B U R' D2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 L F2 D2 @2019-07-22 09:29:48 
9. 25.84 L' R2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 B L' U' F' D' L D2 R @2019-07-22 09:30:38 
10. 23.65 B' L' B2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F L F' U' B2 L B' @2019-07-22 09:32:31 
11. (21.62) U2 L' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 L U' R2 F L' D R @2019-07-22 09:33:37 
12. 22.47 U2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 F L2 B R' B2 F U R B2 L F' D B' @2019-07-22 09:34:21


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 22, 2019)

Cube: Yuxin little magic M
AO12: 24.68
Goal: sub 25

1. 28.25
2. 30.58 I got a edge pop darn it.
3. 23.61
4. 28.36 messes a f2l pair up.
5. 28.92
6. 22.21
7. 21.56
8. 23.94
9. 20.76
10. 25.75
11. 20.25
12. 23.46

Wow I did ok lol. Got a few twenty’s which is good for me.


----------



## theos (Jul 22, 2019)

_Week 30_
Goal: Sub-22
Cube: QiYi Warrior W
Comment: Bit of a closer call this week than last, but even though I messed up the last solve, my overall average was enough to sneak below my goal time for the second week in a row.

*Avg of 12:* 21.85

Time List:
1. 25.29
2. 23.56
3. 21.53
4. (18.43)
5. 22.28
6. 21.00
7. 21.04
8. 19.39
9. 24.60
10. 20.58
11. 19.26
12. (30.33) - F2L was all over the place on this solve


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jul 22, 2019)

Week 30
Cube GTS3M
Goal Sub 11 average
Comment I am in need of ll improvement because about 50% of these could have been better with better algs/recognition

1. 13.07 lol gdperm
2. 10.38
3. 9.65
4. 7.43 yay oll skip!
5. 10.37
6. 10.46
7. 11.19
8. 11.52
9. 13.36 messed up cross
10. 8.54 could have been a 6 if I wasn't so bad at ll
11. 11.17
12. 13.08 bad ll 

10.94 ao12!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 23, 2019)

Week 30
Cube: Cubicle Valk 3 M
Goal: Sub-11 (since I apparently can't do sub-11.5 :/ )

avg of 12: 10.688 (1/3, yay!)

1. 11.198
2. (9.008)
3. 12.237
4. 10.550 
5. 10.151
6. 9.770
7. 10.828
8. 11.437
9. (12.495)
10. 11.387
11. 10.139
12. 9.179


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 23, 2019)

Week 30

Goal: Sub 13
Cube: GTS3M
Comment: First week wish me luck 

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-22
avg of 12: 13.86

Time List:
1. 12.51 D F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L' F' D U L D' L' R' U' B2 
2. 11.18 B2 R' D' R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U L2 F U B L F L2 R' 
3. (11.12) D2 R L F2 L' U F U2 F2 L U2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' F' 
4. 13.34 D2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D F R F2 U L' F2 U2 R 
5. 15.22 R' D L2 D R D R B U' R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 
6. 14.16 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 L D2 U2 L U2 L' F' U' L' D U F R2 F2 L 
7. 13.08 U2 L R2 B L2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B R2 F L U L2 D' U2 R' D 
8. (16.77+) L' B D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L U' R' F D B L F2 
9. 14.91 F D2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' D U B D2 L' D2 F' R U 
10. 16.16 U F U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 L D U F' D B R2 D 
11. 14.92 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F D2 F D2 U2 F L F D' B2 L U2 B U' 
12. 13.08 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 L' D' F R' F2 L2 U' F2 R F'

0/3 oof


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jul 23, 2019)

Goal: sub 14
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Comment: Started off really well but then I got 3 16s in a row that caused me not making my goal...

Times:
1. 14.01
2. 15.88
3. 14.60
4. 12.74
5. 13.50
6. 12.23
7. 11.65
8. 16.27
9. 16.38
10. 16.50
11. 13.58
12. 15.35

Avg12: 14.45


----------



## Llewelys (Jul 23, 2019)

Week 30

Goal: sub 25
*Average: 23.94*
Comment: This one went really well except for that 31.96 where I messed up the F2L.

1. 25.09
2. 24.95
3. 27.93
4. 22.67
5. 25.40
6. 23.70
7. (31.96)
8. 20.37
9. 23.07
10. 22.74
11. 23.50
12. (19.70) -- PLL skip


----------



## MSM2002. (Jul 24, 2019)

*Week 30*
Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3

*avg of 12: 17.99*

Time List:
1) 19.41
2) (21.74)
3) 21.06
4) 15.36
5) 20.20
6) 20.53
7) 16.15
8) 16.58
9) (14.43)
10) 16.27
11) 15.89
12) 18.41


----------



## Chef Heitner (Jul 24, 2019)

Goal Sub 20 average 
Sub 18 Single

1.(23.01)
2.19.04. 
3.16.57
4.17.31
5.17.67
6.17.43
7.22.80
8.20.33
9.19.92
10.(15.64)
11.22.42
12.21.90

I easily reached my goal of a sub 20 ao12, by getting a 19.53 ao 12. I reached my other goal even easier, as my goal was to get a sub 18 single, and ended up getting a sub 16 single, as well as 3 counting sub 18 solves, and another counting sub 17 solve


----------



## Chef Heitner (Jul 24, 2019)

Chef Heitner said:


> Goal Sub 20 average
> Sub 18 Single
> 
> 1.(23.01)
> ...


Cube Angstrom Gts3m


----------



## Hazel (Jul 24, 2019)

Chef Heitner said:


> Cube Angstrom Gts3m


You can edit your posts instead of double posting... look in the bottom-left of your post and select "edit".


----------



## CurlyFries (Jul 24, 2019)

Cube: Angstrom GAN X
Goal: Sub-25
Woke up this morning and did some solves after taking a like a half a week off, got all new PB averages. Single still stands.

1. 23.113+
2. 26.124
3. 23.304
4. 19.650
5. (19.424)
6. 28.350
7. 26.191
8. 21.026
9. 25.462
10. 23.692
11. (32.855)
12. 24.997

Ao12: 24.189

I really did not expect to get this good of an average. I usually average around 28-30.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 24, 2019)

for avg12 do you take out the bottom two, and top two?


----------



## Llewelys (Jul 24, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> for avg12 do you take out the bottom two, and top two?



You take out the slowest and fastest times, and average the 10 remaining ones.
But timers like CSTimer automatically calculate ao12 (and more) so you don't have to do anything besides doing solves


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jul 26, 2019)

Goal: sub45
Cube: Qiyi Valk
Average: 35.74
Comment: WOW DID I BLOW MY EXEPECTATIONS.

Time List:
1. 40.09 
2. (42.64)
3. (26.97) PB SINGLE
4. 33.19 
5. 39.88
6. 32.84
7. 34.04
8. 27.25
9. 42.44
10. 39.96
11. 37.13
12. 30.59


----------



## EJCubed (Jul 27, 2019)

Goal- Sub 16
Cube- WR M
Average- 16.57
14.72
18.82
(14.69)
15.52
17.85
16.19
15.36
(20.06)
16.72
16.83
18.13
15.56


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 29, 2019)

Every monday I will post 12 scrambles for a 3x3 race.
Everybody can join in. Just post your goal, times and average.

You become a graduate, when you meet your personal goal for 3 consecutive tries.

Above 10 seconds you set goals of whole seconds.
Under 10 seconds you set goals of halve seconds.

I like your message when I updated the list of graduates with your result.

*Scrambles for week 31 (monday 29 july 2019)*
_There are already scrambles for week 32!_


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 29, 2019)

Goal: sub 25
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: A new week and a new goal. I improved a lot over the last weeks, so this should be easier then becoming sub 26. Really content with my ao12, but not with my best and worst solve. Normally one of my 12 solves is sub 20 and I shouldn't go above 27 seconds.

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-29
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 20.08
worst: 32.90

mean of 3
current: 24.38 (σ = 7.38)
best: 21.18 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 5
current: 21.20 (σ = 1.27)
best: 21.20 (σ = 1.27)

avg of 12
current: 23.25 (σ = 2.28)
best: 23.25 (σ = 2.28)

Average: 23.25 (σ = 2.28)
Mean: 23.79

Time List:
1. 27.64 F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 L U2 L F2 R2 D' F2 U' F U2 R' F L' B' 
2. 26.14 B L U B' U2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' U F' L D2 U L2 
3. 22.74 U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R B2 D2 R U' L' F' U L U B2 D' U 
4. 23.74 B' U' F R' F2 B2 R' B R D2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L B2 R' B2 L2 
5. 24.05 U' L' D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B' R F' D2 B D' L R2 
6. 22.08 D U2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 B U F D R B U F' L2 
7. 22.45 R F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 U R' D F' D' B' L2 R2 F' D 
8. 22.62 D' B D' R D R2 L' F R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F L2 R U 
9. 20.84 B2 L2 B R2 D2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R' F' L' U' F' D2 F2 R2 U2 
10. 20.08 R U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' R' B' U' L2 F2 L D 
11. 32.90 R2 L2 U B2 L' F2 D F' D2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R L2 F2 L D2 B2 
12. 20.15 F R' B' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 L B' F2 U B2 R2 D'


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 29, 2019)

Goal: sub 8.5
Cube: GTS2M

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-29
avg of 12: 9.19

Time List:
1. 9.61 F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 L U2 L F2 R2 D' F2 U' F U2 R' F L' B' 
2. 9.28 B L U B' U2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' U F' L D2 U L2 
3. 9.87 U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R B2 D2 R U' L' F' U L U B2 D' U 
4. 8.35 B' U' F R' F2 B2 R' B R D2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L B2 R' B2 L2 
5. 9.75 U' L' D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B' R F' D2 B D' L R2 
6. 8.52 D U2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 B U F D R B U F' L2 
7. 9.54 R F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 U R' D F' D' B' L2 R2 F' D 
8. 9.81 D' B D' R D R2 L' F R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F L2 R U 
9. (7.57) B2 L2 B R2 D2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R' F' L' U' F' D2 F2 R2 U2 
10. (13.79) R U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' R' B' U' L2 F2 L D 
11. 7.99 R2 L2 U B2 L' F2 D F' D2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R L2 F2 L D2 B2 
12. 9.16 F R' B' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 L B' F2 U B2 R2 D'


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 29, 2019)

Cube: YLM M

Goal: sub 22

AO12: 21.371

1. 24.918
2. 23.882
3. 20.995
4. 22.056
5. 23.165
6. 19.976
7. 22.450
8. 20.764
9. 21.265
10. 18.360
11. 20.272
12. 22.495


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 29, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Cube: YLM M
> 
> AO12: 21.371
> 
> ...



Is your goal still sub 25? Cause then you graduated!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 29, 2019)

Week 31
Cube: Cubicle Valk 3 M
Goal: sub-11
// my hands were super shaky, so even that lucky 7 didn't help 

avg of 12: 11.138

Time List:
1. (7.713)
2. 12.300 
3. 10.327
4. 12.815
5. 12.412
6. 11.172
7. 8.718 
8. 10.029
9. 11.681
10. (15.101)
11. 10.746
12. 11.182


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 30, 2019)

Week 31
Cube: Yuxin Huanlong M
Goal: *Sub-21*

1. 21.07
2. 22.54
3. 27.4
4. 24.95
5. 25.76
6. 20.87
*7. (DNF)*
8. 23.11
9. 25.86
*10. (20.22)*
11. 36.25
12. 20.72

*Average of 12: 23.23*

Wow, really bad average, didn't know I could go that slow.


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jul 30, 2019)

Goal: sub 14
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Comment: maybe next time I wass close

Times:

1. 16.39
2. 13.22
3. 13.99
4. (16.95)
5. 14.75
6. 13.15
7. 13.90
8. (12.95)
9. 14.13
10. 14.69
11. 13.81
12. 13.92

Avg12: 14.19


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 30, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> Is your goal still sub 25? Cause then you graduated!


Sorry forgot so no my goal is going to be 22 seconds.


----------



## Brayden Adams (Jul 30, 2019)

Goal: Sub 20
Cube: GAN 354
Average: 20.55
1: 19.01
2: 18.58
3: 22.32 (was 20.32 but it was a +2)
4: 18.65
5: 21.78
6: 21.02
7: 19.01 (look at #1 lol)
8: 21.31
9: (17.61)
10: (24.36)
11: 21.39
12: 22.50


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 31, 2019)

Goal: Sub 11
Cube: Weilong GTS2M
Average: 9.95 
1. 9.88
2. 11.96
3. 8.64
4. 10.26
5. (7.83)
6. (13.48)
7. 10.05
8. 9.10
9. 8.73
10. 10.38
11. 10.34
12. 10.17

I think that's my PB ao12 on Stackmat


----------



## KingCanyon (Jul 31, 2019)

Week 31
Goal: Sub 15
Cube: Cubicle Labs MF3RS2M
Average: 14.88

1. 14.44
2. (19.28)
3. 14.22
4. 15.98
5. 14.48
6. 14.15
7. 15.63
8. 14.79
9. 14.73
10. 16.35
11. (13.06)
12. 14.05

Comment: Really happy with this! It probably should of been a low 14 average because I made some mistakes, especially on solve 8, but a really consistent average. I really came in clutch with the 13 and the 14.05 at the end. I'm looking forward to having more consistent sub 15 ao100s.


----------



## theos (Jul 31, 2019)

_Week 31_
Goal: Sub-22
Cube: QiYi Warrior W
Comment: This was the luckiest sequence of scrambles I think I've ever done as I got 3 PLL skips in the average of 12. So with only one blunder in the average, graduating sub-22 was done fairly comfortably. Onward to sub-21!

*Avg of 12:* 21.41

Time List:
1. (18.48) - PLL skip
2. 23.32 - PLL skip; just a really slow F2L
3. 20.85
4. (23.37) - Inserted wrong edge into 3rd F2L slot, killing an otherwise promising solve
5. 21.66
6. 22.37
7. 21.21
8. 23.36
9. 18.54
10. 20.62 - PLL skip
11. 20.33
12. 21.81


----------



## PEN.gu1nCXI (Aug 1, 2019)

Week 31 (Attempting 1/3)
Goal: Sub-28
Cube: Gan 365 X (Stickerless) and *Stackmat*
Comment: Not Bad. I practiced with mainly untimed solves in the past month. Improvement was substantial yet not consistent. I will focus on consistently being sub-28, then sub-26, sub-25, and sub-24.

Average of 12: 25.3

1. 25.82 F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 L U2 L F2 R2 D' F2 U' F U2 R' F L' B' green cross
2. 27.15 B L U B' U2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' U F' L D2 U L2 orange cross
3. 24.13 U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R B2 D2 R U' L' F' U L U B2 D' U red cross
4. (30.01) B' U' F R' F2 B2 R' B R D2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L B2 R' B2 L2 white cross
5. 25.87 U' L' D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B' R F' D2 B D' L R2 orange cross
6. (23.35) D U2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 B U F D R B U F' L2 white cross
7. 25.65 R F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 U R' D F' D' B' L2 R2 F' D red cross
8. 22.67 D' B D' R D R2 L' F R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F L2 R U white cross
9. 28.70 (+2) B2 L2 B R2 D2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R' F' L' U' F' D2 F2 R2 U2 white cross
10. 23.77 R U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' R' B' U' L2 F2 L D white cross
11. 24.57 R2 L2 U B2 L' F2 D F' D2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R L2 F2 L D2 B2 blue cross
12. 24.74 F R' B' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 L B' F2 U B2 R2 D'


----------



## Llewelys (Aug 1, 2019)

Goal: sub 25
*Average: 23.40*
Comment: Happy I reached my goal but disappointed I did get any sub 21

1. 21.47
2. 21.27
3. 23.00
4. 24.71
5. 25.83
6. 24.84
7. 21.47
8. (35.43) -- Yikes
9. 23.86
10. (21.05)
11. 25.67
12. 21.87


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 4, 2019)

Goal: sub-35

Week 31 Ao12 = 38.00

Times: 39.56 43.091 37.271 36.221 38.381 33.773 34.36 33.774 49.065 28.467 37.78 45.827


----------



## ExultantCarn (Aug 5, 2019)

Goal: Sub 9.5
Cube: Weilong GTS M
avg of 12: 9.25

Time List:
1. (7.85) F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 L U2 L F2 R2 D' F2 U' F U2 R' F L' B' 
2. 9.26 B L U B' U2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' U F' L D2 U L2 
3. 8.68 U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R B2 D2 R U' L' F' U L U B2 D' U 
4. 8.97 B' U' F R' F2 B2 R' B R D2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L B2 R' B2 L2 
5. 9.60 U' L' D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B' R F' D2 B D' L R2 
6. 9.47 D U2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 B U F D R B U F' L2 
7. (15.89) R F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 U R' D F' D' B' L2 R2 F' D 
8. 10.03 D' B D' R D R2 L' F R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F L2 R U 
9. 8.77 B2 L2 B R2 D2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R' F' L' U' F' D2 F2 R2 U2 
10. 9.06 R U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' R' B' U' L2 F2 L D 
11. 9.40 R2 L2 U B2 L' F2 D F' D2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R L2 F2 L D2 B2 
12. 9.25 F R' B' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 L B' F2 U B2 R2 D'

First solves of the day and not even on my main lol


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 5, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 32 (monday 5 august 2019)*
_There are already scrambles for the next week!_


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 5, 2019)

Goal: sub 25
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: At the moment it's really easy to get my goal of a ao12 of sub 25. I have a lot of free time to practice and I have still a lot to improve on. I am curious when my improvement is going to slow down. I'm really glad with my solve of 15.94. I'm am curious to see if it was just an easy scramble.

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-05
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 15.94
worst: 25.56

mean of 3
current: 18.84 (σ = 2.89)
best: 18.84 (σ = 2.89)

avg of 5
current: 20.05 (σ = 1.49)
best: 20.05 (σ = 1.49)

avg of 12
current: 22.00 (σ = 2.08)
best: 22.00 (σ = 2.08)

Average: 22.00 (σ = 2.08)
Mean: 21.79

Time List:
1. 20.71 B U' R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D L2 R' B U L F' L2 U2 R B' 
2. 23.75 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B' F U' B D F' R' U2 B' U 
3. 22.66 D' B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F L2 U' L' D2 L' R' D2 F D 
4. 23.58 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 U' F L' D2 R' F' L U2 B2 D' F2 
5. 23.28 B2 R2 U D2 R' U' F U2 B' D B2 D B2 D R2 F2 D R2 D R2 D 
6. 25.56 U2 L U2 L2 F2 L F2 R U2 F2 R' F' R D F L' D' R' U' F2 
7. 20.50 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 L' D' B2 D R2 B' U2 L' B2 
8. 19.57 L2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 R' F R' U2 R2 D' B2 F R' D' 
9. 25.40 D' F L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R B R2 D2 L D F' U 
10. 15.94 D B D R' B' L2 D R' U2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 F R2 
11. 21.72 R' B D2 B' D2 B L2 B2 F D2 F2 D' B2 L D' B U' R' F' 
12. 18.86 L D L2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 F' U2 L' U R' B2 D2 L F'


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 5, 2019)

Week 32
Goal: sub 15
Cube: Cubicle Labs MF3RS2M
Average: 15.05

1. 17.22
2. 13.67
3. 14.57
4. 14.19
5. (18.50)
6. 14.76
7. (13.56)
8. 17.64
9. 13.63
10. 13.83
11. 16.78
12. 14.26

Comment: This was painful. I probably shouldn't of done it while there were many distractions around me. The two counting 17s and counting 16 really hurt.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 5, 2019)

Week 32
Cube: Yuxin Huanglong M
Goal: *Sub-21*

1. 19.155
2. 24.107
3. 23.331
4. 19.404
5. 21.444
6. 22.031
*7. (18.896)*
8. 23.422
9. 21.81
10. 23.395
11. 20.16
*12. (25.645)*

*Average of 12: 21.826*

*A decent average for me, but not quite enough*


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 5, 2019)

Goal: sub 22
Ao12: 20.278

1. 21.944
2. 18.149
3. 22.498 (bad pll recognition.)
4. 22.524
5. 20.899
6. 18.894
7. (17.184)
8. 20.708 (Second e-perm?!?!)
9. (22.582) (second y-perm?!?! Lol)
10. 21.198
11. 18.05
12. 18.09

Wow so those were really consistent didn’t get a single above 23 solve. I’m happy with it!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 6, 2019)

Cube: GTS2M
Goal: Sub 11
Average: 9.83
1. 9.86
2. 10.78
3. 9.71
4. 9.91
5. 10.3
6. (11.97)
7. (7.01)
8. 10.33
9. 8.99
10. 9.30
11. 8.79
12. 10.28
Wow another sub-10


----------



## MSM2002. (Aug 6, 2019)

*Week 32*
Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3

*avg of 12: 16.82*

Time List:
1) 15.28
2) 20.05
3) (21.77)
4) 15.49
5) 16.86
6) 17.50
7) (13.83)
8) 16.93
9) 20.04
10) 16.39
11) 14.83
12) 14.86


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 7, 2019)

Week 32
Goal: sub 8.5
Cube: GTS2M/Gan X

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-07
avg of 12: 9.05

Time List:
1. 9.13 B U' R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D L2 R' B U L F' L2 U2 R B' 
2. 10.27 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B' F U' B D F' R' U2 B' U 
3. (7.57) D' B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F L2 U' L' D2 L' R' D2 F D 
4. 8.48 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 U' F L' D2 R' F' L U2 B2 D' F2 
5. 9.45 B2 R2 U D2 R' U' F U2 B' D B2 D B2 D R2 F2 D R2 D R2 D 
6. 8.25 U2 L U2 L2 F2 L F2 R U2 F2 R' F' R D F L' D' R' U' F2 
7. 10.91 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 L' D' B2 D R2 B' U2 L' B2 
8. (13.96) L2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 R' F R' U2 R2 D' B2 F R' D' 
9. 7.58 D' F L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R B R2 D2 L D F' U 
10. 8.83 D B D R' B' L2 D R' U2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 F R2 
11. 8.15 R' B D2 B' D2 B L2 B2 F D2 F2 D' B2 L D' B U' R' F' 
12. 9.41 L D L2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 F' U2 L' U R' B2 D2 L F'


----------



## ExultantCarn (Aug 9, 2019)

Week 32
Cube: Gan X

avg of 12: 9.44

Time List:
1. (8.29) B U' R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D L2 R' B U L F' L2 U2 R B' 
2. 8.63 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B' F U' B D F' R' U2 B' U 
3. 8.29 D' B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F L2 U' L' D2 L' R' D2 F D 
4. 9.12 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 U' F L' D2 R' F' L U2 B2 D' F2 
5. 8.61 B2 R2 U D2 R' U' F U2 B' D B2 D B2 D R2 F2 D R2 D R2 D 
6. (DNF(9.79)) U2 L U2 L2 F2 L F2 R U2 F2 R' F' R D F L' D' R' U' F2 
7. 9.23 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 L' D' B2 D R2 B' U2 L' B2 
8. 9.04 L2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 R' F R' U2 R2 D' B2 F R' D' 
9. 8.42 D' F L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R B R2 D2 L D F' U 
10. 10.70 D B D R' B' L2 D R' U2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 F R2 
11. 12.85 R' B D2 B' D2 B L2 B2 F D2 F2 D' B2 L D' B U' R' F' 
12. 9.52 L D L2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 F' U2 L' U R' B2 D2 L F'


----------



## theos (Aug 9, 2019)

_Week 32_
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: So many mistakes! Everything that could go wrong did go wrong.

*Avg of 12:* 22.56

Time List:
1. 24.56
2. 21.08 - Messed up line of EO-line, but was able to fix during F2L without too much time lost
3. (31.24) - Slow F2L plus messed up Z-perm
4. 19.98
5. 22.92 - Corner twist during F2L resulted in me screwing up OLL
6. 19.34
7. 23.21
8. 23.24
9. 20.46
10. 20.65
11. 30.11 - Messed up EO
12. (17.58)


----------



## Llewelys (Aug 12, 2019)

Goal: sub 25
*Average: 22.77*
Comment: I spent almost 2 weeks doing untimed solves to practice being CN. Even though this avg was done with only white crosses I can say that working on being CN has considerably dropped my recognition times, resulting on this crazy avg12 where I almost beat my PB single !

1. 23.09
2. (16.83) -- Holy ****
3. 26.26
4. 21.20
5. 21.55
6. 22.03
7. (27.89) -- Locked up a lot during LL
8. 23.55
9. 19.22
10. 24.60
11. 23.82
12. 22.36


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 12, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 33 (monday 12 august 2019)*
_There are already scrambles for the next week!_


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 12, 2019)

Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: yesterday I set a new PB ao12 of 21.16. Today I was only interested in becoming sub 25 for the third week in a row. The circumstances were not optimal. The lighting was pretty bad and it was storming outside. I had some hiccups but managed to be still sub 24.

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-12
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 19.76
worst: 34.45

mean of 3
current: 24.76 (σ = 5.06)
best: 21.17 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 5
current: 21.65 (σ = 0.81)
best: 21.65 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 12
current: 23.71 (σ = 2.90)
best: 23.71 (σ = 2.90)

Average: 23.71 (σ = 2.90)
Mean: 24.28

Time List:
1. 22.84 B2 L2 B L2 F R2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 F D' R' F2 L' D' R B' D2 R2 
2. 22.87 U' L' F' L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' D' U L U2 L2 F' D' 
3. 21.36 L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 B2 F R B' R' B' D' U' B2 L 
4. 24.33 U R' U2 R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 U' L F' D F D' L2 
5. 23.74 B' L2 U F' R' F' L U R' U L2 U' B2 U2 D R2 U B2 R2 F2 D 
6. 26.47 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D B' L' D' U B U R2 F' L F2 
7. 34.45 D L' F R' U' F' D' F2 R' D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 
8. 21.21 L F L U' F2 R2 B' D' B2 L2 F2 B2 L U2 L D2 L B2 R2 F 
9. 19.76 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 B U L' D2 U2 B F2 D' U2 
10. 22.59 D2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 D F R U2 F2 U B' 
11. 21.15 D' R2 B' F U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 F' L F' D U' R U' F 
12. 30.55 B2 L B U2 F2 R B' D' F' R U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 12, 2019)

Cube: GTS2M
Goal: Sub 8.5
Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-12
avg of 12: 8.71

Time List:
1. 10.01 B2 L2 B L2 F R2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 F D' R' F2 L' D' R B' D2 R2 
2. (7.07) U' L' F' L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' D' U L U2 L2 F' D' 
3. 9.50 L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 B2 F R B' R' B' D' U' B2 L 
4. 9.50 U R' U2 R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 U' L F' D F D' L2 
5. 7.14 B' L2 U F' R' F' L U R' U L2 U' B2 U2 D R2 U B2 R2 F2 D 
6. 7.50 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D B' L' D' U B U R2 F' L F2 
7. 8.82 D L' F R' U' F' D' F2 R' D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 
8. 8.29 L F L U' F2 R2 B' D' B2 L2 F2 B2 L U2 L D2 L B2 R2 F 
9. 9.98 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 B U L' D2 U2 B F2 D' U2 
10. 7.78 D2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 D F R U2 F2 U B' 
11. 8.54 D' R2 B' F U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 F' L F' D U' R U' F 
12. (10.33) B2 L B U2 F2 R B' D' F' R U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 13, 2019)

Cube: GTS2M
Goal: sub-11
Average: 9.76
1. 9.23
2. (8.49)
3. (11.22)
4. 10.19
5. 9.72
6. 9.81
7. 10.64
8. 9.29
9. 9.9
10. 10.47
11. 9.73
12. 8.6
On to sub 10


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 13, 2019)

Cube: Yuxin Little Magic M
Goal: Sub 12
Times (dont worry i use your scrambles in was just to lazy to input them into cstimer )

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-12
avg of 12: 11.99

Time List:
1. 12.76 R U' L' B2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' F' D' R' B' R' F' R 
2. 10.86 F2 R' U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L B2 U L R2 F' D' 
3. (9.76) D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' B U' L D2 B2 U L D2 F2 
4. 11.93 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B R2 U B L' F D' F' 
5. 11.53 F L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 F L2 F R2 U2 D' L' B R D2 F' L D2 B2 
6. 12.56 R2 D' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 L F2 D2 L B R2 D2 B2 U L D B 
7. 13.69 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F R2 B' F' R D L' F R2 D L D2 R2 
8. 12.50 L' U2 B R2 U2 B L2 U2 B F2 R' F2 R' D' L2 R' U R2 B 
9. (13.94) F' R B' U' L F' L D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' U 
10. 11.17 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 R U F2 U2 F' D B' F2 R D 
11. 10.13 R' F2 L2 R D2 L D2 U2 L F2 U B2 L U2 F D B' D U B' 
12. 12.77 D' F U R' F U' R B U F2 U2 F2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 D2 F D2 F2

I cut it close huh?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 13, 2019)

Cube: cubicle labs YLM M
Ao12: 18.973
Goal: Sub 20

1. 15.535 good start.
2. (15.485) Wow
3. 17.708
4. 17.645
5. 21.76
6. 18.09
7. 19.03
8. 19.20
9. 16.54
10. (23.618)
11. 22.99
12. 21.235

I’m really proud of this two 15s and a 16.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 15, 2019)

*Goal: Sub-21*
Cube: Supernova GTS2M

1. 18.341
*2. (25.398)*
3. 23.910
4. 23.103
5. 20.037
*6. (18.039)*
7. 19.289
8. 20.701
9. 20.328
10. 20.466
11. 21.387
12. 21.433

*Average of 12: 20.900*


----------



## theos (Aug 17, 2019)

_Week 33_
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Got sub-21 in warm-up but couldn't find the consistency during this set of 12. Only the 1 big mistake but lots of small of small ones adding those fractions of a second.

*Avg of 12:* 21.51

Time List:
1. 20.63
2. 22.06
3. 20.35
4. 22.35
5. 19.77
6. (18.17) - Small mistake on 2nd block but got a PLL skip
7. 22.26
8. 21.09
9. 23.36
10. 21.36
11. (25.90) - Messed up EO
12. 21.90


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 17, 2019)

global average: sub 9 ish
goal: 8.5
1. 8.689
2. (6.768)
3. 8.123
4. (11.517+)
5. 7.867
6. 8.810
7. 8.435
8. 9.382
9. 9.869
10. 10.106
11. 7.062
12. 8.448
ao12: 8.691 unfortunately I didn't graduate but still a solid average


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 17, 2019)

Here we go! Goal: sub 45.
Cube: yj Yulong
1. 47.698 
2. 41.155
3. 51.501 attempted F2L
4. 50.611 F2L again
5. 41.101 back to LBL
6. 41.320
7. 40.262
8. 50.724
9. 40.646
10. 40.456
11. 43.936
12. 37.430 that's better.
Ao12: 43.797
I'll have to make it harder for myself next week!!


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 19, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 34 (monday 19 august 2019)*
_There are already scrambles for the next week on the starting page!_


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 19, 2019)

average: high 8 seconds
goal: 8.5 seconds
1. 8.291
2. 9.421
3. 10.355
4. 8.295
5. (10.388)
6. 8.389
7. 9.414
8. 9.523
9. 8.951
10. 9.666
11. 9.075
12. (8.061)
ao12: 9.137


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 19, 2019)

Goal:sub 20
Cube:YLM cubicle labs m
Ao12: 20.47
1. 18.24
2. 19.59
3. 19.86
4. 22.83 oof
5. 21.78 oof
6. 17.49
7. 20.64
8. 21.85
9. 18.65
10. 22.35 oof
11. 20.45
12. 20.10

Well I haven’t been practicing I’ve been doing a lot of fmc so my times weren’t amazing


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Aug 19, 2019)

Goal: Sub-12 
1. 12.72
2. 10.44
3. 11.48 
4. 11.41
5. 8.32
6. 9.21
7. 11.51 
8. 12.97
9. 10.76
10. 13.25
11. 10.68
12. 10.63

Average of 12 = 11.18 

Happy about the 8.32. 

Done on a Yuxin Little Magic (no magnets).


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 19, 2019)

Goal: Sub 12 
cube: ylm M
Average: 10.92

i used ur scrambles im just too lazy to input them into cstimer
Time List:
1. 10.32 U R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R B' L U' B D U' B R2 U' 
2. 13.48 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R' B F R' U B2 L B' D 
3. 12.26 F L2 F' D R L F' B R L2 F2 L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 
4. (9.06) U F U2 F R D' B D' F2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 L F2 L2 B2 R' 
5. 11.29 L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B F2 R2 L' B R F U' R2 B D F2 R2 
6. (16.47) R D' F R2 B2 D' F' R2 D2 L U2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' 
7. 10.27 R D' F R2 F R2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B L U' B' L2 D' F R 
8. 11.29 F' D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 U' R' B2 D F L2 B' L2 U' B2 
9. 10.51 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 U B2 F R2 F' L D U2 L B2 D2 
10. 10.86 R2 D2 F L2 B L2 U2 F D2 F' D2 F' D' L2 D2 U' B2 R' F' U' 
11. 9.18 R2 D F' L B2 F2 D2 R D2 R' B2 F2 L B F2 U B F L' D 
12. 9.77 U' F2 B2 U R' D2 R2 B D' F D2 R2 F' B L2 B2 R2 F' R2 L2

Nice average! counting nines are nice


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 20, 2019)

Week 33
Goal: Sub 15
Cube: Cubicle Labs MF3RS2M
Average: 14.05

1. 15.86
2. 14.08
3. 15.42
4. (10.30)
5. 15.38
6. 10.59
7. 15.94
8. 13.39
9. 13.89
10. 12.23
11. (16.79)
12. 13.77

Comment: Yay! Excited about this, especially about the two 10's. This may be the first time that I have had a counting 10 in an average of 12. The high 15's ruined a sub 14 average of 12, but it's fine. I was actually warmed up, so this may prove that I am sub 15 while being warmed up. The 10.30 had an OLL skip, G Perm.


----------



## Koen van Aller (Aug 20, 2019)

Goal: sub 14
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Comment: maybe next time

Times:
1. 15.85
2. 13.33
3. 15.36
4. 12.97
5. 11.92
6. 16.43
7. 12.84
8. 19.49
9. 14.04
10. 13.49
11. 14.58
12. 14.13

Avg12: 14.30


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 20, 2019)

Cube: GTS2M
Goal: Sub-10
Average: 9.67
1. 10.93 
2. 9.85 
3. 9.25 
4. 9.74 
5. 9.75 
6. (7.85) 
7. 9.43 
8. 10.03 
9. 9.65 
10. (12.00) 
11. 8.82 
12. 8.95 
Very Nice!


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 20, 2019)

Goal: Sub-25

Cube: Gan356R

Ao12: 21.58 yay!!!!!!!!!

1. 19.97
2. 25.24
3. (26.07)
4. 23.02
5. 23.69
6. (15.35) yay!!!!
7. 22.26
8. 19.42
9. 21.17
10. 17.17
11. 22.42
12. 21.46


----------



## theos (Aug 22, 2019)

_Week 34_
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: I'm getting a lot more sub-20 singles recently, but here just two really bad solves wrecked the average.

*Avg of 12:* 22.00

Time List:
1. 19.20
2. 19.50
3. 21.88
4. 19.60
5. (43.56) - Slow and then messed up V perm
6. 23.10
7. (17.98)
8. 22.33
9. 21.89
10. 30.20 - Bad recognition of PLL as I started doing V perm instead of A
11. 22.46
12. 19.88


----------



## Little Sunrise (Aug 23, 2019)

Goal: sub-12
Average: 11.17

Time List:
1. (9.45) 
2. 10.68 
3. 10.70 
4. 10.86 
5. 10.58 
6. 11.07 
7. 12.30 
8. (12.58) 
9. 11.69 
10. 11.31 
11. 10.59 
12. 11.95


----------



## Brayden Adams (Aug 25, 2019)

Race to Sub 20
Cube: GAN 354
Average: 19.91
1: 18.31
2: (26.80)
3: 22.62
4: (17.80)
5: 18.57
6: 19.59
7: 21.85
8: 19.41
9: 18.84
10: 22.05
11: 19.97
12: 17.92


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 26, 2019)

Goal: sub 8.5
Cube: GTS2M
Comment: I swear im so close to sub 8.5. also almost pure sub 10

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-25
avg of 12: 8.58

Time List:
1. (12.09) R' D B2 D' B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U' R' B F D2 R' F2 D' B2 L 
2. 9.42 D2 R2 D' B L D2 R' U' L R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F2 D2 
3. 8.75 D' F R' L F U' F' L B L' F2 R2 U2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U 
4. 7.87 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 D F' U L' B2 U2 B2 D 
5. 8.64 R' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R U' F2 R' B2 D F' D2 U R' 
6. 7.46 F L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B2 F' L B2 F' D R B' U' L2 
7. 8.49 F' B R' L2 D F' L B' R B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U D2 R2 D R2 
8. 8.31 L2 B' U B' L B' D' F U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 L' D2 U 
9. 8.89 R2 D2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U L B R' F2 D' F U' F L' 
10. 9.09 F2 D2 F U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B F2 L2 D B' R U L' F2 L D L' 
11. 8.89 F2 L' B' F2 D R2 D L2 D L2 B2 D2 U' L' D' R' F' U' B2 F 
12. (6.70) L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' D' U2 F2 L' B2 D R D2 B'


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 26, 2019)

Goal: sub 24
Cube: GAN 356X

single
best: 20.03
worst: 28.41

mean of 3
current: 25.27 (σ = 3.10)
best: 21.50 (σ = 1.33)

avg of 5
current: 25.15 (σ = 0.04)
best: 21.55 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 12
current: 23.40 (σ = 1.78)
best: 23.40 (σ = 1.78)

Average: 23.40 (σ = 1.78)
Mean: 23.54

Time List:
1. 22.30 R' D B2 D' B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U' R' B F D2 R' F2 D' B2 L 
2. 24.79 D2 R2 D' B L D2 R' U' L R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F2 D2 
3. 20.19 D' F R' L F U' F' L B L' F2 R2 U2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U 
4. 24.59 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 D F' U L' B2 U2 B2 D 
5. 20.03 R' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R U' F2 R' B2 D F' D2 U R' 
6. 21.84 F L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B2 F' L B2 F' D R B' U' L2 
7. 22.63 F' B R' L2 D F' L B' R B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U D2 R2 D R2 
8. 25.14 L2 B' U B' L B' D' F U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 L' D2 U 
9. 25.11 R2 D2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U L B R' F2 D' F U' F L' 
10. 25.19 F2 D2 F U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B F2 L2 D B' R U L' F2 L D L' 
11. 22.22 F2 L' B' F2 D R2 D L2 D L2 B2 D2 U' L' D' R' F' U' B2 F 
12. 28.41 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' D' U2 F2 L' B2 D R D2 B'


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 26, 2019)

*Scrambles for week 35 (monday 26 august 2019)*
_There are already new scrambles available!_


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 26, 2019)

Goal: sub 24
Cube: GAN 356X

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-26
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 16.35
worst: 38.65

mean of 3
current: 20.79 (σ = 2.52)
best: 19.47 (σ = 1.31)

avg of 5
current: 21.15 (σ = 2.00)
best: 21.15 (σ = 2.00)

avg of 12
current: 23.01 (σ = 5.17)
best: 23.01 (σ = 5.17)

Average: 23.01 (σ = 5.17)
Mean: 23.76

Time List:
1. 18.50 F L2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' R2 D' L' U L2 F R D' B L2 
2. 25.66 U' R' U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R' F U' B2 D U2 B L 
3. 22.52 R U2 F2 R D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 L' F2 D B U2 R2 D F U' R2 U' 
4. 23.35 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B' R' F' U' L2 D' L B L2 
5. 22.32 B' U2 B' U D R' U L' F' D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 U' 
6. 16.35 D' B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 U' R' F R2 F U L D2 
7. 36.09 D' B' F' D2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U F' L' U2 R' B D' U2 
8. 38.65 D2 R B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B U' L' R' U B R' B 
9. 19.32 B L' D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' B' U2 R B' D2 U R B 
10. 20.84 F' R2 D' R' L B D' R' U' F D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 
11. 18.24 F R2 B2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 U F' D' R D2 L2 D' L2 
12. 23.28 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' U F R' U B' U L R' U'


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Goal: Sub 30
Cube: GTS2M 
Comment: Did better than I thought but missed goal
Average: 30.45

1) 32.43
2) 36.40
3) 31.40
4) 26.92
5) 25.78
6) 31.73
7) 29.52
8) 24.13
9) 34.87
10) 32.28
11) 29.08
12) 30.90


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 26, 2019)

Goal: sub 8.5
Cube: GTS2M
Comment: I'll be there eventually. Its been 1.5 months tho

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-26
avg of 12: 8.90

Time List:
1. 9.51 F L2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' R2 D' L' U L2 F R D' B L2 
2. 8.10 U' R' U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R' F U' B2 D U2 B L 
3. 9.86 R U2 F2 R D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 L' F2 D B U2 R2 D F U' R2 U' 
4. 9.54 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B' R' F' U' L2 D' L B L2 
5. 9.11 B' U2 B' U D R' U L' F' D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 U' 
6. 8.97 D' B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 U' R' F R2 F U L D2 
7. (6.53) D' B' F' D2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U F' L' U2 R' B D' U2 
8. (10.36) D2 R B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B U' L' R' U B R' B 
9. 8.02 B L' D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' B' U2 R B' D2 U R B 
10. 7.49 F' R2 D' R' L B D' R' U' F D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 
11. 10.21 F R2 B2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 U F' D' R D2 L2 D' L2 
12. 8.23 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' U F R' U B' U L R' U'


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 26, 2019)

goal: sub-12.5



avg of 12: 12.49

Time List:
1. (14.95) 
2. 11.48 
3. 12.92 
4. 13.58 
5. 13.75 
6. 11.83 
7. 12.35 
8. 11.22 
9. 13.34 
10. 11.33 
11. (10.76) 
12. 13.12


----------



## MSM2002. (Aug 26, 2019)

*Week 35*
Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3

*avg of 12: 15.42 ✓*

Time List:
1) 14.06
2) 15.63
3) 16.44
4) 15.42
5) 16.21
6) 13.78
7) (20.25)
8) 15.62
9) 18.16
10) 16.59
11) 12.34 PLL skip
12) (12.03)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 27, 2019)

avg: 8.8 seconds
goal: sub 8.5 seconds

1. 6.872
2. 7.677
3. 7.255 
4. 10.722
5. 9.353
6. (6.446) (could have done ZBLL and got a 4)
7. 8.564
8. (13.013)
9. 9.708
10. 7.810
11. 7.594
12. 10.051
ao12: 8.502 inconsistent but good


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 28, 2019)

Cube: GTS2M
Goal: Sub 10
Average: 9.51
1. 8.85 
2. 9.62 
3. 9.65 
4. 9.55 
5. 10.03 
6. 9.74 
7. 9.72 
8. (8.56) 
9. (10.33) 
10. 8.92 
11. 9.72 
12. 9.28 
Good, but could have been a lot better.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Aug 29, 2019)

Cube: Gan X
Goal: Sub 9

avg of 12: 9.27
Time List:
1. 11.14 F L2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' R2 D' L' U L2 F R D' B L2 
2. (6.68) U' R' U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R' F U' B2 D U2 B L 
3. 8.99 R U2 F2 R D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 L' F2 D B U2 R2 D F U' R2 U' 
4. (11.72) R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B' R' F' U' L2 D' L B L2 
5. 8.00 B' U2 B' U D R' U L' F' D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 U' 
6. 9.25 D' B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 U' R' F R2 F U L D2 
7. 8.61 D' B' F' D2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U F' L' U2 R' B D' U2 
8. 11.64 D2 R B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B U' L' R' U B R' B 
9. 8.50 B L' D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' B' U2 R B' D2 U R B 
10. 7.41 F' R2 D' R' L B D' R' U' F D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 
11. 10.23 F R2 B2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 U F' D' R D2 L2 D' L2 
12. 8.92 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' U F R' U B' U L R' U'

eh. could've been better but not too bad


----------



## Little Sunrise (Aug 30, 2019)

Goal: sub-12
Average: 10.69

Time List:
1. 10.24 
2. 11.27
3. 11.34
4. 10.30
5. 11.69
6. 10.07
7. (13.45)
8. 11.80
9. 9.55
10. 10.50
11. 10.16
12. (8.57)


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 30, 2019)

Week 35 Ao12 = 35.90
Goal: Sub-35

41.481 40.166 37.731 38.106 38.522 34.853 30.318 31.722 34.587 39.517 33.438 27.192

Need to work on my F2L of course, but I feel that a good cross can help the transition into my F2L enough to make a big difference (the 30-ish times were good crosses) so it would probably be worth it for me to spend a lot more time working on cross, instead of only focusing on working on F2L. Thoughts?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 30, 2019)

Cube: cubicle labs YLM
Goal: Sub 19
AO12: 17.3
1. 22.25
2. 18.12
3. 12.86 wOw
4. 13.86 lAsT nUmBeRs ArE sAmE oN 3 aNd 4 AnD wOw
5. 17.37
6. 13.3 wOw
7. 15.65
8. 18.45
9. 25.6 oOf
10. 18.57
11. 17.64
12. 18.15 

I got a lot of really good singles. 3 was almost a Pb single and there was literally no luck.


----------



## theos (Aug 31, 2019)

_Week 35_
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Practice has not been going well as I'm too often getting average-killing singles (25 seconds+). This Ao12 went no differently as I got 3 times around the 30-second mark. On the positive side I'm getting a lot more sub-20 singles and so, if I can just get rid of those bad outliers, sub-21 is definitely achievable.

*Avg of 12:* 21.67

Time List:
1. 19.24
2. 29.52
3. 19.20
4. 19.23
5. 30.24
6. 20.83
7. (31.28)
8. 17.80
9. 22.24
10. (16.11) - PLL skip
11. 19.84
12. 18.51


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 2, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> goal: sub-12.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Above 10 seconds, you can only set goals of a full second. I'll count this as being sub 13.


----------



## theos (Sep 3, 2019)

_Week 36_
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Way too inconsistent and just plain bad.

*Avg of 12:* 23.79

Time List:
1. 18.62
2. (18.43)
3. 22.57
4. (34.57) - Messed up V perm
5. 20.25
6. 25.77
7. 25.45
8. 30.65 - Bad F2L - swapped FL and FR edges
9. 26.52 - Tile popped
10. 23.34
11. 20.24
12. 24.49


----------



## fun at the joy (Sep 3, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> Above 10 seconds, you can only set goals of a full second. I'll count this as being sub 13.


okay


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 5, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## SkyFoXx (Sep 6, 2019)

Goal: sub 20
Cube: Moyu GT3M

*AVG of 12: 19.78*

Time List:
1) 19.37
2) 19.05
3) 22.33
4) 16.29
5) 20.72
6) 20.89
7) 22.17
8) (34.36)
9) 18.58
10) 20.40
11) (15.78)
12) 17.95

I was in a thread to be sub 20 almost 8 years ago, now I come back to get my sub 20 graduation and return to this fantastically hobby


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 6, 2019)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Cube: GTS2M/ValkM
Comment: I've done it!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-06
avg of 12: 8.40

Time List:
1. 8.83 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 B U' R' D2 B D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 L 
2. 8.13 L B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 L2 D' L' D R2 U B' D2 R U2 B' 
3. (10.67) R D B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 F R F R D B2 L2 F2 
4. 9.34 R L2 D2 F L2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F' R2 D B R F' L F' D F2 
5. 7.50 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 F' D' R D' L U' B L' D' 
6. 7.75 B' U' F' U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F U' L D L2 F' D' R 
7. 7.98 L2 F R2 B' U2 F R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 R' U L D2 F2 R F R' 
8. 8.75 B' R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D F2 R2 U F D' L R U B2 D F D2 
9. 8.76 L U' B D2 L U2 L B' L F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D B2 U' 
10. 8.85 D' F2 U' L F' R B' U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' R' 
11. 8.10 R F' R U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 R F' R' D' U' L U F2 D 
12. (6.58) R D2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R2 U R U' B L2 F' L2 D R' U


----------



## Little Sunrise (Sep 9, 2019)

Goal: sub-12
Average: 11.46

Time List:
(9.72) 
12.61 
12.20
9.77 
11.09
10.73
(13.70)
11.04 
12.13 
10.72 
11.80 
12.51


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 9, 2019)

Goal: sub 24
Cube: GAN 356X

single
best: 21.06
worst: 39.93

mean of 3
current: 28.38 (σ = 3.62)
best: 24.37 (σ = 5.64)

avg of 5
current: 24.63 (σ = 3.15)
best: 24.51 (σ = 3.32)

avg of 12
current: 27.27 (σ = 4.22)
best: 27.27 (σ = 4.22)

Average: 27.27 (σ = 4.22)
Mean: 27.81

Time List:
1. 25.26 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 B U' R' D2 B D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 L 
2. 34.58 L B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 L2 D' L' D R2 U B' D2 R U2 B' 
3. 23.34 R D B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 F R F R D B2 L2 F2 
4. 39.93 R L2 D2 F L2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F' R2 D B R F' L F' D F2 
5. 27.80 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 F' D' R D' L U' B L' D' 
6. 24.56 B' U' F' U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F U' L D L2 F' D' R 
7. 30.88 L2 F R2 B' U2 F R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 R' U L D2 F2 R F R' 
8. 21.17 B' R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D F2 R2 U F D' L R U B2 D F D2 
9. 21.06 L U' B D2 L U2 L B' L F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D B2 U' 
10. 32.40 D' F2 U' L F' R B' U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' R' 
11. 25.39 R F' R U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 R F' R' D' U' L U F2 D 
12. 27.34 R D2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R2 U R U' B L2 F' L2 D R' U


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 9, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 9, 2019)

Goal: sub 24
Cube: GAN 356 X

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-09
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.61
worst: 27.84

mean of 3
current: 23.26 (σ = 0.85)
best: 19.98 (σ = 2.10)

avg of 5
current: 23.18 (σ = 0.73)
best: 22.04 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 12
current: 23.18 (σ = 1.42)
best: 23.18 (σ = 1.42)

Average: 23.18 (σ = 1.42)
Mean: 23.11

Time List:
1. 25.26 D2 L' D F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L' U2 F' R' D' B' R' F2 
2. 27.84 F2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 B' R' D' L2 D2 U2 L D2 U' L2 
3. 17.61 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B' R' F' L R D' B' R' F' 
4. 21.61 L' D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 D2 L2 D' L' U' L R' D B' F' R B 
5. 20.73 D' R' U2 L' F2 D R2 U2 B' R' U2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 D2 L F2 
6. 24.52 U' L2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 B' F2 D2 B2 F' R F L R2 D2 F' L' D 
7. 23.79 D' B U B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 F L2 R F' R2 U 
8. 22.18 U' L' D' F2 R2 D' U R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 R' D B' L F U' B 
9. 23.98 D' L2 B' U2 R' U D B2 L' R2 F2 B U2 F D2 F R2 U2 F' 
10. 23.02 R' D2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' U B' F2 R2 D' R U 
11. 24.20 U B2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F L' B F' D' B2 D' U2 F 
12. 22.55 D2 B2 R D2 B2 R U2 R' D2 U2 R' B L2 R2 U2 B U' L D' B


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 9, 2019)

goal: sub 8.5
1.11.101
2. 9.959
3. 7.999
4. 8.554
5. 9.658
6. 7.563
7. 8.166
8. 7.378
9. 9.592
10. 9.492
11. 8.939
12. 8.698
ao12: 8.887


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 9, 2019)

goal: sub 10
1: 11.272
2: 10.182
3: 9.663
4: 11.685
5: 10.773
6: 10.224
7: 11.691 
8: 10.823
9: 10.627
10: 11.479
11: 11.213
12: 10.075

Avg of 12: 10.802

i need my goal to be 10.5 seconds, sub 11 is too easy but sub 10 is a little too hard, please change the rules


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 9, 2019)

Week 37
Goal: sub 8.5
Cube: GTS2M
Comment: Oh boy I think I can do this, but next week I'll have terrible nerves

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-09
avg of 12: 7.88

Time List:
1. 8.13 L' F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L D' B U2 F2 D2 L' 
2. 7.99 D2 B' D2 L2 R2 B F U2 L2 R B' L2 U' B2 D L2 B' F2 R2 
3. (10.95) F' U B' D2 R2 D' R' D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 L D' 
4. 8.76 U B2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B U2 B R B' R F L U 
5. 8.85 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B' R' F L' B F' U F' D2 
6. 7.37 B' R U' R D2 L B L B' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R' 
7. (6.11) F L2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L U L2 R2 U B2 L' F R' U' 
8. 6.34 U' B U2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 U2 B R2 D2 R' B' L2 D' F D' U' B2 
9. 7.21 R' D B D2 F U F2 R' F2 L F2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 D2 L U' F 
10. 9.77 R2 U2 L' R' F2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R F D2 U B2 L' D2 R D U2 R 
11. 7.13 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D L' D U' B' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 
12. 7.29 F' R' B U2 R' U' L' U' B' U2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L'


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 9, 2019)

Goal: Sub 25
AO12: 23.1
1. 19.92
2. 22.42
3. 23.4
4. 18.72
5. 20.32
6. 27.11
7. 23.09
8. 31.72
9. 19.75
10. 20.38
11. 22.85
12. 40.3

I did it yay!


----------



## SkyFoXx (Sep 10, 2019)

Goal: sub 20
Cube: Moyu GTS3 M

*AVG of 12: 17.99*

Time List:
1) 18.42
2) 18.37
3) 18.42
4) 17.58
5) 17.85
6) 14.44
7) 16.67
8) 17.97
9) (13.97) // PLL skip xD
10) 23.12
11) 17.14
12) (23.33) // +2


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 16, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Goal: Sub 25
> AO12: 23.1
> 1. 19.92
> 2. 22.42
> ...


I'm really confused about the fact that your goal is always changing: 25, 22, 20, 19 and again 25.
Are you joking?


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 16, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 16, 2019)

Goal: sub 24
Cube: GAN 356X

single
best: 15.67
worst: 26.25

mean of 3
current: 22.40 (σ = 5.83)
best: 20.29 (σ = 5.01)

avg of 5
current: 23.70 (σ = 3.58)
best: 20.95 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 12
current: 22.55 (σ = 2.38)
best: 22.55 (σ = 2.38)

Average: 22.55 (σ = 2.38)
Mean: 22.28

Time List:
1. 22.85 L B' L2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 R' F U B D2 F U 
2. 25.16 F B' D L' U2 R U F2 U B' D2 R2 B L2 B L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 
3. 20.13 L' F' L D2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 R2 B' U' B2 R F' D2 L2 
4. 21.31 U R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U B' R' U2 B' L2 U B2 R F R' 
5. 21.02 B' U2 B L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' R' B2 D2 L U' B L' U 
6. 20.53 F' L2 D2 U2 B R2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D' B' U B' L2 U' F D2 
7. 23.37 R' F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R' D U2 F' D' B' L' R2 
8. 26.25 R2 F2 L' B' L2 U B D' F2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 L U2 F2 R B2 R 
9. 19.57 D B D B2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L' D' B' R' F' U2 L U2 
10. 25.62 D' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B D2 U2 F2 D U2 L' B U' L2 R' 
11. 15.67 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 L' U2 B U L' R2 D R' 
12. 25.92 U F' D R' D F U2 R F U2 D2 R2 B R2 B U2 B R2 L2 B2 R'


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 16, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> I'm really confused about the fact that your goal is always changing: 25, 22, 20, 19 and again 25.
> Are you joking?


No um I switched to zz and I average 25 with it. That’s why my goal is higher.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 16, 2019)

Week 38
Goal: Sub 8.5
Cube: GTS2/Gan X
Oh my lord I did it

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-16
avg of 12: 8.39

Time List:
1. 7.38 L B' L2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 R' F U B D2 F U 
2. 9.99 F B' D L' U2 R U F2 U B' D2 R2 B L2 B L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 
3. 8.75 L' F' L D2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 R2 B' U' B2 R F' D2 L2 
4. (10.04) U R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U B' R' U2 B' L2 U B2 R F R' 
5. (5.66) B' U2 B L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' R' B2 D2 L U' B L' U 
6. 8.72 F' L2 D2 U2 B R2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D' B' U B' L2 U' F D2 
7. 7.89 R' F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R' D U2 F' D' B' L' R2 
8. 8.32 R2 F2 L' B' L2 U B D' F2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 L U2 F2 R B2 R 
9. 7.76 D B D B2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L' D' B' R' F' U2 L U2 
10. 8.51 D' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B D2 U2 F2 D U2 L' B U' L2 R' 
11. 8.67 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 L' U2 B U L' R2 D R' 
12. 7.88 U F' D R' D F U2 R F U2 D2 R2 B R2 B U2 B R2 L2 B2 R'


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 16, 2019)

Goal: Sub 24
Cube: YLM M
Method: ZZ
AO12: 21.43

1. 22.20
2. 25.30
3. 22.16 
4. 27.76
5. 20.6
6. 18.24
7. 24.16
8. 22.02
9. 16.01
10. 13.16 ZZ Pb single!
11. 26.72
12. 16.97

I got a few really good singles and 10 was only 1.2 seconds from being overall Pb.


----------



## SkyFoXx (Sep 19, 2019)

_Goal:_ sub 20
_Cube:_ Moyu GTS3 M
_Comment:_ Very awful start  But now, for the sub 18 

*AVG of 12: 19.24*

_Time list_
1) 21.13
2) (25.13)
3) 23.13
4) 22.84
5) (14.59)
6) 17.60
7) 18.38
8) 16.47
9) 18.10
10) 16.75
11) 18.74
12) 19.24


----------



## theos (Sep 22, 2019)

_Week 38_
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Better consistency. Still a couple poor solves, but overall satisfied that sub-21 is possible for me.

*Avg of 12:* 21.22

Time List:
1. 21.18
2. 21.10
3. 19.34
4. (18.27)
5. 18.65
6. 23.90
7. 24.65
8. (25.18)
9. 21.95
10. 18.68
11. 20.97
12. 21.82


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 23, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> No um I switched to zz and I average 25 with it. That’s why my goal is higher.


That's really cool. But with two little daughters I'm already glad that I can improve a little every month in CFOP.


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 23, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 23, 2019)

Goal: sub 24
Cube: GAN 356X

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-23
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.16
worst: 27.21

mean of 3
current: 22.00 (σ = 0.96)
best: 20.53 (σ = 2.99)

avg of 5
current: 21.92 (σ = 0.84)
best: 21.10 (σ = 2.41)

avg of 12
current: 21.85 (σ = 2.05)
best: 21.85 (σ = 2.05)

Average: 21.85 (σ = 2.05)
Mean: 21.91

Time List:
1. 25.29 F R2 D2 B R' L' U F2 R' F U2 F D2 F2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 
2. 20.34 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 R' D' F2 L' F2 D R' F2 U 
3. 19.74 F' L R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B D F' D L' B' L2 R2 
4. 27.21  B2 L' B2 L' U2 R U2 R F2 D2 L' B2 U R' D' U' B R' D U' F 
5. 18.36 R2 F2 R' U D2 L F' R U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U F2 D2 F' 
6. 23.84 L U R2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B' U R' D F D2 B' 
7. 22.05 R F2 B2 D2 F U R D2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' D' L' 
8. 17.16 U2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 U B R' D2 L' F2 U' F' D 
9. 22.88 U L2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F' L D2 U' F' D' B' F' R D' 
10. 21.55 L U' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L D' U2 L' U' F D2 L 
11. 23.10 D' F' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 F U2 D F2 U2 F2 L D' B2 
12. 21.34 L' B' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R D2 L D F' L2 D' R' U B' F


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 23, 2019)

Goal: sub-22

Method: CFOP with F2L, 1/3 of OLL and full PLL

Main: Gan 356 X

1: 19.723
2: 23.198
3: 23.887
4: 25.704
5: 18.836
6: 20.198
7: 22.212
8: 25.229
9: 24.126
10: 18.52
11: 17.623
12: 20.425

Average of 12: 21.642

Mean of 3: 18.856

Average of 5: 21.024

Best solve: 17.623

Worst solve: 25.704


Yes! I didnt expect to get this but I seemed to find these scrambles work well with my turning style and solves. Sub-21 next I think!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 23, 2019)

Cube: Gan 354
Goal: Sub 24
AO12: 19.91

1. 24.86
2. 13.36
3. 20.33
4. 20.35
5. 18.88
6. 18.78
7. 18.37
8. 15.47
9. 21.51
10. 20.56
11. 18.85
12. 17.81

Yes! Sub 20! I feel like I can call myself sub 20 with zz because the majority of the solves were sub 20 and if not then they were like low 20s or low 21s.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 23, 2019)

Sub 8
GTS2

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-23
avg of 12: 9.01

Time List:
1. 8.06 F R2 D2 B R' L' U F2 R' F U2 F D2 F2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 
2. 7.74 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 R' D' F2 L' F2 D R' F2 U 
3. 7.67 F' L R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B D F' D L' B' L2 R2 
4. (11.34) B2 L' B2 L' U2 R U2 R F2 D2 L' B2 U R' D' U' B R' D U' F 
5. 10.53 R2 F2 R' U D2 L F' R U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U F2 D2 F' 
6. 9.06 L U R2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B' U R' D F D2 B' 
7. (7.20) R F2 B2 D2 F U R D2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' D' L' 
8. 8.77 U2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 U B R' D2 L' F2 U' F' D 
9. 8.38 U L2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F' L D2 U' F' D' B' F' R D' 
10. 8.98 L U' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L D' U2 L' U' F D2 L 
11. 11.22 D' F' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 F U2 D F2 U2 F2 L D' B2 
12. 9.67 L' B' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R D2 L D F' L2 D' R' U B' F


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 24, 2019)

Week 38
*Goal: Sub-21*
*Avg of 12: 19.846*

Time List:
1. 20.582
2. 17.063 
3. 18.150
4. 18.551 
5. 22.253
6. 19.447 
7. 18.703
8. 21.707 
*9. (16.441) *
10. 21.168 
11. 20.837 
*12. (23.585) *

Almost PB! Super happy with this.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Sep 24, 2019)

Goal: Sub 9
Cube: GTS2M
avg of 12: 9.00

Time List:
1. 10.37 F R2 D2 B R' L' U F2 R' F U2 F D2 F2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 
2. 8.80 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 R' D' F2 L' F2 D R' F2 U 
3. 10.32 F' L R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B D F' D L' B' L2 R2 
4. 10.02 B2 L' B2 L' U2 R U2 R F2 D2 L' B2 U R' D' U' B R' D U' F 
5. (10.92) R2 F2 R' U D2 L F' R U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U F2 D2 F' 
6. 8.24 L U R2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B' U R' D F D2 B' 
7. (6.42) R F2 B2 D2 F U R D2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' D' L' 
8. 7.78 U2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 U B R' D2 L' F2 U' F' D 
9. 8.67 U L2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F' L D2 U' F' D' B' F' R D' 
10. 7.68 L U' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L D' U2 L' U' F D2 L 
11. 10.08 D' F' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 F U2 D F2 U2 F2 L D' B2 
12. 8.05 L' B' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R D2 L D F' L2 D' R' U B' F
this is a big rip


----------



## theos (Sep 26, 2019)

_Week 39_
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Not as many mistakes and more sub-20 times. To top it off the final solve was my overall PB single and full-step no less! 

*Avg of 12:* 20.67

Time List:
1. 19.47
2. 19.34
3. 22.11
4. (25.34) - Very slow F2L
5. 17.71
6. 20.46
7. 24.38 - Did the wrong G-perm
8. 23.60
9. 20.64
10. 21.15
11. 17.82
12. (13.92) - PB Single



Spoiler: 13.92 PB Single



Scramble: L' B' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R D2 L D F' L2 D' R' U B' F
EO: x2 D B' R' U' F
Line: R D
RB Block: R' U R U2 R' U2 R2
RF Pair: U R U' R'
LB Block: U' L' U L U' L'
LF Pair: L' U' L U L' U' L
COLL: F' r U R' U' r' F R
PLL (T-Perm): U' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') U
(55 moves @ 3.95 tps)


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 26, 2019)

theos said:


> _Week 39_
> Goal: Sub-21
> Cube: Valk 3 Power M
> Comment: Not as many mistakes and many more sub-20 times. To top it off the final solve was my overall PB single and full-step no less!
> ...


You use ZZ? Yes! Another ZZ solver that I know of besides PapaSmurf. By the way nice solve!


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 27, 2019)

*Week 39*
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12:* 19.07 (wtf, ao12 PB)



*Scrambles for week 39 (monday 23 september 2019)*
1. 22.06 F R2 D2 B R' L' U F2 R' F U2 F D2 F2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 (slow f2l)
2. 20.20 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 R' D' F2 L' F2 D R' F2 U
3. 18.58 F' L R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B D F' D L' B' L2 R2
4. 20.36 B2 L' B2 L' U2 R U2 R F2 D2 L' B2 U R' D' U' B R' D U' F
5. 17.15 R2 F2 R' U D2 L F' R U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U F2 D2 F'
6. 19.56 L U R2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B' U R' D F D2 B'
*7. 16.10 R F2 B2 D2 F U R D2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' D' L' (fast f2l, and i knew a specifc case of OLL that i learned this week -> E1-28)*
8. 17.58 U2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 U B R' D2 L' F2 U' F' D
*9. 23.11 U L2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F' L D2 U' F' D' B' F' R D' (slow cross + slow f2l + slow Vperm lol)*
10. 20.05 L U' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L D' U2 L' U' F D2 L
11. 17.36 D' F' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 F U2 D F2 U2 F2 L D' B2
12. 17.76 L' B' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R D2 L D F' L2 D' R' U B' F

Comments: No PLL and OLL skip, thats nice.
A lot of 17.xx, i was very happy with the result


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 30, 2019)

Week 39
Goal: Sub-35

Ao12: 36.83
Times: 
37.589, 30.813, 32.488, 36.182, 43.003, 37.841, 40.22, 31.188, 37.333, 40.639, 37.561, 37.312

It would probably help if I would have practiced in the last few weeks lol. But there it is


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 30, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 30, 2019)

*Week 40*
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12:* 20.73 yeah



*Scrambles for week 40 (monday 30 september 2019)*
1. 22.52 
*2. 24.85*
3. 22.97
4. 18.28 
5. 22.49 
6. 20.60 
*7. 17.43 *
8. 18.78 (look at this yellow cross lol + super slow F2L, i choke)
9. 20.87  
10. 20.57
11. 21.31
12. 18.92 

Comments: 
The beginning of the session was terrible.... 
I thought I couldn't make sub-21
but I managed to recover in the middle to the end. 

Not so good, but ok!


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 1, 2019)

Sub 8
GTS2M

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-30
avg of 12: 8.69

Time List:
1. 8.10 L' F' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F U2 L F R D B' U' 
2. 8.34 D2 L U' B R2 L2 F' L' R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 D2 B' R2 D 
3. 9.01 F' R U F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 U L' D2 F' U' B' F2 L B 
4. 10.04 F' R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B D R' F R2 F D2 R' D2 R' 
5. 8.42 U F' U B2 U' F2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 R' U B2 R' U2 L2 B' 
6. 8.75 U R' F' R2 L B L D R' D2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' 
7. 9.00 B L U L' F2 L B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U L 
8. (6.56) B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 U2 L' D U2 L' U2 B2 R F' R2 
9. 8.70 B' R U2 R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R U2 F2 R' D2 F' U2 L D B D B' 
10. (11.45) D2 L' R2 D R2 D U2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 F' L2 U' B' 
11. 7.79 R' D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U R2 U L F' U B' L B' F D R 
12. 8.77 F' D L U' F2 R' L' F R B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' F2

Ehh


----------



## theos (Oct 5, 2019)

_Week 40_
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: After last week's PB single, this was a more consistent, safe, sub-21 average. No great times but no counting 22s or higher.

*Avg of 12:* 20.79

Time List:
1. 21.72
2. 19.82
3. 20.86+
4. 19.18
5. (17.50)
6. 20.54
7. 21.37
8. (22.84)
9. 21.92
10. 21.32
11. 21.36
12. 19.84


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 5, 2019)

Goal: sub 24
cube: Gan 354M M
Ao12: 17.3

1. 18.39
2. 15.65
3. 13.18
4. 16.74
5. 18.86
6. 21.35
7. 14.15
8. 14.99
9. 16.55
10. 19.15
11. 17.93
12. 19.65

wow i did really good. The average was only .6 seconds from being my pb versus cfop being 16.7.
I feel like I am improving incredibly quickly and I can 100% call myself sub 20 now. In fact sub 19!


----------



## ExultantCarn (Oct 5, 2019)

Week 40
Goal: Sub 9
avg of 12: 8.79

Time List:
1. 8.27 L' F' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F U2 L F R D B' U'
2. 9.78 D2 L U' B R2 L2 F' L' R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 D2 B' R2 D
3. 9.80 F' R U F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 U L' D2 F' U' B' F2 L B
4. 7.21 F' R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B D R' F R2 F D2 R' D2 R'
5. 9.96 U F' U B2 U' F2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 R' U B2 R' U2 L2 B'
6. (6.04) U R' F' R2 L B L D R' D2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F'
7. 7.47 B L U L' F2 L B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U L
8. 7.40 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 U2 L' D U2 L' U2 B2 R F' R2
9. 8.97 B' R U2 R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R U2 F2 R' D2 F' U2 L D B D B'
10. 10.38 D2 L' R2 D R2 D U2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 F' L2 U' B'
11. (10.58) R' D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U R2 U L F' U B' L B' F D R
12. 8.64 F' D L U' F2 R' L' F R B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' F2

that might have been my pb ao5 lol


----------



## Koen van Aller (Oct 6, 2019)

Goal: sub 14
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Comment: It has been a while since I last competed here. Now I have improved and almost made my goal. Hopefully next time!

Times:

1. 13.62
2. 13.54
3. 14.09
4. 12.64
5. 14.61
6. 15.41
7. 14.55
8. 9.97 wow sub 10!!!
9. 14.61
10. 13.60
11. 16.49
12. 14.22

Avg12: 14.08


----------



## Ciparo (Oct 7, 2019)

Cube: GAN 356X
Goal: sub 23

Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-07
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 16.92
worst: 29.66

mean of 3
current: 20.35 (σ = 2.97)
best: 20.35 (σ = 2.97)

avg of 5
current: 21.17 (σ = 1.55)
best: 21.17 (σ = 1.55)

avg of 12
current: 22.37 (σ = 2.03)
best: 22.37 (σ = 2.03)

Average: 22.37 (σ = 2.03)
Mean: 22.53

Time List:
1. 22.01 L' F' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F U2 L F R D B' U' 
2. 21.55 D2 L U' B R2 L2 F' L' R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 D2 B' R2 D 
3. 23.88 F' R U F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 U L' D2 F' U' B' F2 L B 
4. 26.70 F' R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B D R' F R2 F D2 R' D2 R' 
5. 23.99 U F' U B2 U' F2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 R' U B2 R' U2 L2 B' 
6. 20.76 U R' F' R2 L B L D R' D2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' 
7. 21.34 B L U L' F2 L B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U L 
8. 29.66 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 U2 L' D U2 L' U2 B2 R F' R2 
9. 19.38 B' R U2 R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R U2 F2 R' D2 F' U2 L D B D B' 
10. 21.97 D2 L' R2 D R2 D U2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 F' L2 U' B' 
11. 22.15 R' D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U R2 U L F' U B' L B' F D R 
12. 16.92 F' D L U' F2 R' L' F R B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' F2


----------



## Ciparo (Oct 7, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 7, 2019)

Sub 8
Bad

Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-07
avg of 12: 8.98

Time List:
1. 8.44 R B R D2 R' B L' D L U2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' L2 B2 L2 B 
2. 7.79 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 L B D R' L2 F2 R2 B U2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 F' 
3. 10.14 D2 B D' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 B L' B D' B2 L F 
4. 8.49 L B' U2 F L2 B' F' U2 L2 F' L2 F2 U F L' D2 U B' L' U' 
5. 8.75 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F U2 R' U F2 L' R D2 B L2 
6. (10.65) D' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 D' L' B' R' B2 F L' D2 
7. 8.18 R D2 L F2 L' D2 R B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' U' F L' R B L' 
8. 9.11 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D U' R2 B2 R2 F L B' R U F D L2 B' L' 
9. 10.32 F2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' D F R D' B' D' U' R F' R2 
10. 9.71 F D' R2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U L U' F2 L2 R U F L2 
11. 8.89 U2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L' B2 L' R' D F D2 R' B' F2 D F2 
12. (7.67) F U R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U R2 U' F L2 D2 B L2 R B2 R'


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 8, 2019)

Goal: Sub 19
Cube: Gan 354 M
AO12: 18.87

1. 18.78
2. 22.88
3. 18.42
4. 17.7
5. 16.57
6. 21.03
7. 19.33
8. 21.13
9. 17.38
10. 18.79
11. 18.09
12. 18.17

new goal and got it first try yeet


----------



## icarneiro (Oct 9, 2019)

*Week 41*
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12:* 20.37 ( Done 3/3, next week, the goal is sub-20)



*Scrambles for week 41 (monday 7 october 2019 )*
1. 21.15
*2. 23.63*
3. 20.51
4. 18.86
5. 18.68
*6. 16.30*
7. 20.49
8. 21.53
9. 22.04
10. 21.74
11. 20.03
12. 18.70

Comments:
The session was very bad, today I felt quite slow, many mistakes. I'm used to doing a lot of 18.xx and 19.xx, 
but today I made several 20.xx and 21.xx .... *Next week, sub-20 goal!!*


----------



## theos (Oct 9, 2019)

_Week 41_
Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: This was the crucial third week for going for sub-21. Practice times were promising and so I went into this week's average fairly confident. With 10 solves down, it was borderline. So the pressure was on for the last two solves. Fortunately my focus was good and I didn't bottle - two 17s to finish with my best time as the last of the average. Very happy to now be sub-21. I'm going to quite a few comps in the next month or so, so hopefully I can translate that into some PRs (currently sitting at 17.43/20.09).

*Avg of 12:* 20.55

Time List:
1. 20.43
2. 22.86
3. 22.29
4. 19.96
5. 21.09
6. 19.60 - Was a really good solve until I did the OLL at the wrong angle (U2)
7. 20.91
8. (24.19)
9. 20.35
10. 20.46
11. 17.52
12. (17.13)


----------



## Ciparo (Oct 14, 2019)

Goal: sub 23
Cube: GAN 356x
AO12: 21.23

1. 27.90
2. 20.12
3. (28.55)
4. 18.67
5. 19.27
6. 20.39
7. 21.95
8. 19.95
9. 25.24
10. 19.56
11. 19.83
12. (18.49)


----------



## Ciparo (Oct 14, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ExultantCarn (Oct 14, 2019)

Week 42
Goal: Sub 9
avg of 12: 8.83

Time List:
1. 9.51 F2 R' B' R' F2 U' R' L2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 R 
2. 8.86 L2 B D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 F' L B' U' R2 B2 F R' F2 U 
3. 9.02 R U F L' B' D2 F' U2 D2 L B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R F2 R2 B' U' L 
4. (10.15) D2 F2 R F2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 D B' R2 B D' L D2 
5. 8.19 U2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' R U2 F L B2 R' U B' 
6. 8.69 L2 F' R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 L' R2 U2 R' D F2 L R' F' D' U' 
7. 10.04 U' B2 R' F L U' R' D R D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 B' 
8. (8.14) F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U R2 U F' R' D L F' L2 U F L 
9. 8.38 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B D B2 R U B 
10. 8.43 L D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B L2 F R2 D' B' F2 L2 R' D' B R 
11. 8.97 R B2 D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D R U F' L2 R2 U' R U 
12. 8.24 R2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F' L' U' B2 D2 B L2 R' F2


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 14, 2019)

Week 42
Goal: Sub 8
Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-14
avg of 12: 8.68

Time List:
1. 8.32 F2 R' B' R' F2 U' R' L2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 R 
2. 7.76 L2 B D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 F' L B' U' R2 B2 F R' F2 U 
3. 9.46 R U F L' B' D2 F' U2 D2 L B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R F2 R2 B' U' L 
4. (6.81) D2 F2 R F2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 D B' R2 B D' L D2 
5. 10.55 U2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' R U2 F L B2 R' U B' 
6. 8.93 L2 F' R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 L' R2 U2 R' D F2 L R' F' D' U' 
7. 9.70 U' B2 R' F L U' R' D R D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 B' 
8. (10.85) F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U R2 U F' R' D L F' L2 U F L 
9. 7.14 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B D B2 R U B 
10. 7.77 L D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B L2 F R2 D' B' F2 L2 R' D' B R 
11. 8.98 R B2 D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D R U F' L2 R2 U' R U 
12. 8.21 R2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F' L' U' B2 D2 B L2 R' F2


----------



## icarneiro (Oct 18, 2019)

*Week 42*
Goal: Sub-20 
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12:* 19.91 (that was close, 1/3)



*Scrambles for week 42 (monday 14 october 2019) *
1. 19.99
2. 19.38
*3. 21.33*
4. 19.22
*5. 20.87*
6. 18.04 (could be better, i made a mistake on PLL, i loss about 3 seconds)
7. 19.40
*8. 22.31
9. 17.13*
10. 19.52
11. 19.04
*12. 24.35 (slow f2l, i recognized wrong the 1 look OLL)*

Comments:
Only 4 times were above 20 seconds, I was happy about it


----------



## GioccioCuber (Oct 18, 2019)

goal sub 13
Ao12: 12.37
cube: GAN 354


1. 11.39
2. 10.91
3. (15.86)
4. 13.13
5. 13.78
6. 11.48
7. 12.59
8. 12.93
9. (9.85)
10. 10.18
11. 14.80
12. 12.54


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 20, 2019)

Goal: sub 19
Cube: Gan 354 M
AO12: 17.02

1. 14.53
2. 15.97
3. 17.19
4. 17.49
5. 16.58
6. 17.85
7. 16.34
8. 15.12
9. 17.14
10. 17.45
11. 18.6
12. DNF Oof


----------



## Ciparo (Oct 21, 2019)

Goal: sub 23
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: Never cube when your kids are around.  

ao12: 24.29
1. (44.53)
2. (16.33)
3. 20.80
4. 22.37
5. 21.72
6. 40.96
7. 25.65
8. 23.80
9. 17.89
10. 21.96
11. 24.98
12. 22.76


----------



## Ciparo (Oct 21, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## icarneiro (Oct 23, 2019)

*Week 43*
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12:* 19.78 (2/3 yeah)



*Scrambles for week 43 (monday 21 october 2019)
1. 16.86*
2. 18.81
*3. 22.57 (bad 1-look dot OLL recognition)*
4. 17.25
5. 18.96
6. 22.24 (mistake on last f2l pair, lost big time)
7. 19.61
8. 21.65
9. 18.56
10. 21.49
11. 19.77
12. 19.44

Comments:
I was hoping it would be better than 19.78 average, good start on session, but in the middle to the end.... no comments xD


----------



## ABadRubiksSolver (Oct 24, 2019)

Goal: Sub 20 (pretty ambitious but I can probably do it considering I pretty much get sub 20's so often)
Week: 43
Cube: Yuxin Huanglong M
ao12: 17.76

Comment: ree 29, other than that im amazed with myself (counting 14!!)
1. 18.66 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F U R' B R' D U2 F' D2 L 
2. 19.58 L2 U' D2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 F U B2 L' F L U B' 
3. 19.75 U' D F B' L2 F' L D2 R2 L2 F B2 U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 L' U 
4. 16.19 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U2 R B' U' L2 B L' U F' U' 
5. 18.68 B' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' D' U2 B2 L D2 R F2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 
6. 14.78 F R L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F D2 F2 D2 R' D' F2 D' B2 F' L 
7. 19.59 R2 U2 L' U F B R D B R2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 
8. 17.39 L' U' B D L' F2 R F U2 R2 U2 L2 F B L2 D2 B' D2 U' 
9. 15.08 D2 F' U B2 U D2 B2 R' U F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 
10. (14.43) B2 L2 U2 B U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 D' R' D2 L U' B' R2 U L' 
11. 17.88 D2 R2 L' B' D F R D2 F2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 L D2 R2 D 
12. (29.63) D L2 D2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 U R F' U B' R F D2 U B' F2


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 24, 2019)

Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Gan 356 X
Comment: I really need to do compete more consistently

*1) 17.652*
*2) 18.975
3) 21.337
4) 16.982
5) 20.181*
*6) (12.361) - PB! First PB in half a year! So Happy!*
*7) 21.283
8) 20.849
9) 18.551
10) 19.667
11) 18.885*
*12) (24.565)

Average: 19.436*


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 24, 2019)

Sub 8

Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-24
avg of 12: 9.40

Time List:
1. 8.24 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F U R' B R' D U2 F' D2 L 
2. (11.70) L2 U' D2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 F U B2 L' F L U B' 
3. 9.19 U' D F B' L2 F' L D2 R2 L2 F B2 U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 L' U 
4. 9.53 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U2 R B' U' L2 B L' U F' U' 
5. 8.81 B' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' D' U2 B2 L D2 R F2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 
6. 9.69 F R L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F D2 F2 D2 R' D' F2 D' B2 F' L 
7. 9.55 R2 U2 L' U F B R D B R2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 
8. 11.42 L' U' B D L' F2 R F U2 R2 U2 L2 F B L2 D2 B' D2 U' 
9. 9.15 D2 F' U B2 U D2 B2 R' U F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 
10. 9.90 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 D' R' D2 L U' B' R2 U L' 
11. 8.48 D2 R2 L' B' D F R D2 F2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 L D2 R2 D 
12. (7.50) D L2 D2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 U R F' U B' R F D2 U B' F2


----------



## Koen van Aller (Oct 27, 2019)

Goal: sub 15
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Comment: Wow!!! Even sub 13 that went so good! I want to be safe to graduate in next two weeks so I am not going straight to sub 13! Btw my avg100 is sub 14 to now!

Times:

1: 11.87
2: 11.79
3: 11.48
4: 13.89
5: 11.46
6: 13.68
7: (15.38)
8: 14.68
9: 14.37
10: (10.36)
11: 15.33
12: 11.04

Avg12: 12.95!!!!!


----------



## ProStar (Oct 27, 2019)

Goal: sub 40
Cube: A meh cube from a three pack (don't say anything.)
Comment: Overall the average was ok, but solves 2, 6, and 7 definitely should have been faster. I also had 4 H-Perms

*avg of 12: 43.54*

Time List:
1. (37.65)
2. (48.50)
3. 40.07 - So close...
4. 42.06
5. 41.03
6. 46.06
7. 47.03
8. 39.74
9. 44.50
10. 43.73
11. 44.80
12. 45.88

My current best Ao12 is 41 seconds, so sub 40 is more of my current milestone goal, it might take some time for me to reach it.


----------



## Ciparo (Oct 28, 2019)

GOAL: sub 23
CUBE: GAN 356X

*Scrambles for week 43 (monday 21 october 2019)*
1. 18.70 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F U R' B R' D U2 F' D2 L
2. 23.20 L2 U' D2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 F U B2 L' F L U B'
3. (17.44) U' D F B' L2 F' L D2 R2 L2 F B2 U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 L' U
4. 24.74 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U2 R B' U' L2 B L' U F' U'
5. 20.97 B' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' D' U2 B2 L D2 R F2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2
6. 20.89 F R L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F D2 F2 D2 R' D' F2 D' B2 F' L
7. 25.35 R2 U2 L' U F B R D B R2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L U2
8. 19.58 L' U' B D L' F2 R F U2 R2 U2 L2 F B L2 D2 B' D2 U'
9. 23.80 D2 F' U B2 U D2 B2 R' U F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2
10. 18.50 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 D' R' D2 L U' B' R2 U L'
11. (47.29) D2 R2 L' B' D F R D2 F2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 L D2 R2 D
12. 21.18 D L2 D2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 U R F' U B' R F D2 U B' F2 

ao12 = 21.69


----------



## Ciparo (Oct 28, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ProStar (Oct 28, 2019)

Goal: sub 40
Cube: A meh cube from a three pack (buying a new one soon)
Comment: New Ao12 PB by .07, and a 39.40 Ao5, one of my best. I need to work on my cross, getting a decent cube should also help.


*Ao12: 41.40

Time List:
1. 37.64
2. 37.47
3. 48.69
4. 46.16
5. 40.64
6. 45.68
7. 46.20
8. 35.20 - OLL skip and a 1-look PLL(I use 4lll)
9. 40.34 - 1-look OLL
10. 38.09 - Bad cross, great F2L, another 1-look OLL
11. 42.04
12. 39.79*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 28, 2019)

*Goal:* Sub-23
*Cube:* GAN 356 X
*Comments:* Wow! That was a lot better than I thought I'd do!

*1.* 21.10
*2.* 25.77
*3.* 21.70
*4.* (27.36)
*5.* 20.05
*6.* 22.89
*7.* 26.94
*8.* 20.04
*9.* (19.83)
*10.* 20.39
*11.* 22.57
*12.* 20.48
*Average:* 20.02


----------



## icarneiro (Oct 29, 2019)

*Week 44*
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12:* 19.02 (3/3 yeah! almost sub-19)



*Scrambles for week 44 (monday 28 october 2019)*
1. 19.45
2. 18.79
3. 16.30
4. 18.04
5. 19.03
6. 19.90
*7. 25.43 (bad F2L)*
8. 16.95
*9. 16.16*
10. 21.16
11. 22.26
12. 18.18

Comments:
Pretty good session! three times above 20 seconds, three times 16.xx.... I can see a very good progression !
I don't know if I can make sub-19 next week, but whatever, lets try!!!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 29, 2019)

Week 44
New Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Gan 356 X

1) 23.58
*2) 15.563*
3) 21.176
4) 19.045
*5) 27.582* (Didn't Notice a Corner Twist was Screwing up my OLL)
6) 21.15
7) 21.729
8) 18.477
9) 21.8
10) 19.694
11) 19.729
12) 17.12

*Ao12: 20.35*

So close, if I hadn't gotten so many 21s I could have done it. I am excited to start sub-20 now that I have graduated from sub-21!


----------



## Koen van Aller (Nov 3, 2019)

Goal: sub 14
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Comment: I made my goal but had some hard time with those scrambles. Tried to turn as fast as I can on the last scrambles to still pull out the average which turned out well this time!

Times:

1: 12.76
2: 15.56
3: 14.14
4: 14.40
5: 13.00
6: (12.34)
7: 12.88
8: 13.80
9: 14.18
10: (15.72)
11: 13.11
12: 13.17

Avg12: 13.70


----------



## CurlyFries (Nov 4, 2019)

Goal: Sub-22
Cube: GAN 356 X
Comments: I made this goal a long time ago. I have improved a lot by then, so this goal won't be hard to achieve.

Ao12: 19.534

Time List:
1. 19.620 
2. (15.853) 
3. 19.664 
4. 16.132 
5. 16.852 
6. 21.760 
7. 18.890 
8. 21.629 
9. 18.258 
10. 19.245 
11. (33.626) 
12. 23.294


----------



## Ciparo (Nov 4, 2019)

Goal: sub 23
Cube: GAN 356X

1. 25.25
2. 24.83
3. 27.41
4. 18.24
5. 20.51
6. 21.65
7. 25.70
8. 22.35
9. 22.25
10. 21.80
11. 19.22
12. 25.83

Ao12: 22.94


----------



## Ciparo (Nov 4, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## CurlyFries (Nov 4, 2019)

Goal: Sub-22
Cube: GAN 356 X
Comments: Pretty decent, I think I'm actually underestimating how good I am, even though that sounds incredibly narcissistic.

Ao12: 18.375

Time List:
1. 22.253 
2. 19.991 
3. 15.850 
4. 15.990 
5. (13.932) 
6. 15.753 
7. 16.693 
8. (25.650) 
9. 20.114 
10. 22.099 
11. 13.965 
12. 21.037


----------



## Atomix (Nov 4, 2019)

Goal : Sub 20. 
Cube :Gan 356S(I am really broke)
Average of 12 : 22.79
Comment : I really messed up after cross on 25+ solves. 
1)20.25
2)31.22
3)23.67
4)17.25
5)23.03
6)19.68
7)22.12
8)29.43
9)28.22
10)16.81
11)26.54
12)17.72


----------



## TheLegend12 (Nov 4, 2019)

Goal-Sub-25
Cube: GTS2M

1.24.06
2.(41.15)
3.23.78
4.27.83
5.24.94
6.29.87
7.24.79
8.28.83
9.28.01
10.26.77
11.22.88
12.(19.23)

Ao12=26.18 Almost there.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 4, 2019)

Goal: Sub-40

Comment: UNBELIEVEABLE!! I broke Single, Ao5, _and _Ao12 PBs! Only 3 solves over 40, and #10 and #12 definitely should've been sub-40. My F2L practice is finally showing clear improvements. I hope to graduate from sub-40 in a couple weeks!

PBs: Solves 7-11 Earned me a new Ao5 PB of 35.06, I broke my Ao5 PB twice during this Ao12!
A 31.56 on #11 broke my previous best single of 31.98
Lowered my Ao12 PB from 37.30 to 36.53, I thought my previous one would stand for a while 

*Ao12: 36.53 - PB (1/3)

Time List:
1. 35.35 - Nice smooth F2L, fullstep
2. 34.20 - Strong start, fullstep
3. 37.21 - Bad cross, fullstep
4. 33.35 - Amazing cross, fullstep
5. (41.29) - Good setup for F2L, horrific execution, fullstep
6. 39.36 - Worst PLL recognition ever, did 3 turns before I realized I was doing the wrong one. Fullstep
7. 34.65 - Good solve, got a 1-look PLL(I use 4lll)
8. 33.90 - Good F2L, I used a sledgehammer to induce a 1-look OLL, got a 1-look PLL
9. 36.65 - Solid cross and F2L, bad OLL. Fullstep
10. 40.56 - I. Missed. The. Space. Bar. Should've been sub-40...... (Fullstep)
11. (31.56) - PB! I got to use one of the few PLL's I know, so it was technically fullstep
12. 40.11 - I messed up in F2L, could've been high 38 to low 39. Fullstep*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 4, 2019)

*Goal:* Sub-23
*Cube:* GAN 356 X
*Method:* CFOP
*Comment:* Not quite. 

*1.* 21.20
*2.* 24.81
*3.* 20.28
*4.* (18.90)
*5.* (33.14)
*6.* 20.95
*7.* 25.70
*8.* 29.22
*9.* 25.79
*10.* 20.34
*11.* 21.42
*12.* 23.09
*Average:* 23.28


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 5, 2019)

*Week 45*
Goal: Sub-19
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12:* *18.36 !



Scrambles for week 45 (monday 4 november 2019)
1. *17.36
*2. *19.77
*3. *17.12
*4. 16.79*
*5. *17.18
*6. *19.32
*7. *17.94
*8. *18.95
*9. 24.20 (I'm starting to practice x-cross, I tried and failed, lost about 7 seconds on cross) 
10. *19.64
*11. *16.57
*12. *19.50

Comments:
Good session, not far from my ao12 PB. 
I think I'm having a fast evolution, now I'm learning 1 look OLL, and that together with the look ahead improvement, are making my times decrease a lot.
This week I am full of work and commitment, I will only practice at the weekend, I think it will be difficult to beat the sub-19 next week, we will see.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 5, 2019)

week 45
goal: sub-13
cube: GTS2 M
comment: I could easily go for sub-12 or sub-11 but I just want to graduate for sub-13 before going for a lower goal
also 3 sub-10 are quite nice

11.87
13.49+
10.80
9.70
10.02
10.91
(9.24)
13.07
12.20
(13.75)
9.49
12.21

Avg. of 12: 11.38


----------



## ShibaImNu (Nov 9, 2019)

*Goal:* sub-25

*Comment: *After years of not practicing, i finally got back and want to be under sub-14 again <3

*Avg. of 12: *24.89

27.30
20.35
22.20
27.07
22.37
21.83
28.93
26.84
31.01
25.07
25.57
20.10


----------



## Koen van Aller (Nov 9, 2019)

Goal: sub 14
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Comment: made by goal and graduated. Nice single too!!

Times:

1: 14.81
2: 12.90
3: 12.66
4: (10.22)
5: (15.48)
6: 15.09
7: 14.05
8: 14.34
9: 11.86
10: 12.39
11: 11.68
12: 13.11

Avg12: 13.28


----------



## Prahaas123 (Nov 9, 2019)

Cube: YJ YuLong V2 M
Goal: sub-25
Current average: Ao12=27.478

Times:

1. 27.230 
2. 26.368 
3. 26.397 
4. 27.622 
5. 25.951 
6. 30.778 
7. 27.986 
8. 29.068 
9. 27.357 
10. 22.072 (my PB)
11. 26.472
12. 30.333


----------



## Brayden Gilland (Nov 10, 2019)

Goal = Sub-15
Cube = Gan Air SM

avg of 12: 17.88

Time List:
1. 19.77 
2. 15.99 
3. 16.40 
4. 15.48 
5. (14.84) 
6. (25.72+) The start of the collapse
7. 19.82 
8. 17.13 
9. 18.66 
10. 18.23 
11. 17.80 
12. 19.55


----------



## Ciparo (Nov 11, 2019)

GOAL: sub 23
CUBE: GAN 356X

1. 21.85
2. 23.44
3. (14.74)
4. 15.90
5. (26.43)
6. 18.27
7. 18.43
8. 20.36
9. 21.53
10. 23.35
11. 22.84
12. 20.87
ao12: 21.57 (3/3 sub 23)


----------



## Ciparo (Nov 11, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 11, 2019)

Im throwing my hat in the ring

Goal: sub-12
Cube: Skyline Yuxin Little Magic M

Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-11
avg of 12: 12.780

Time List:
12.808, 12.193, 11.985, 14.274, (15.502), (11.386), 12.314, 12.853, 11.696, 13.809, 12.990, 12.876


----------



## ProStar (Nov 11, 2019)

Goal: sub 40
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M (brand new, got it yesterday)
Comment: Sub 30! I got my first sub-30 solve a few days ago and now it feels like I've broken out of a slump. I'm improving rapidly, and if I graduate next week then I might go for sub-30.

*Ao12: 29.93 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 30.00 - Solid start! Fullstep
2. (25.66) - 1-look PLL. Felt slow, but turned out amazing
3. 30.58 - Good solve, fullstep
4. 29.61 - Bad F2L, used a sledgehammer to get a 1-look OLL, bad PLL recognition
5. 25.68 - Easy cross, great solve, fullstep
6. 27.32 - Big pause in F2L, 1-look OLL
7. 32.03 - Bad cross, good setup for F2L but bad execution. Fullstep
8. 28.02 - Horrible F2L, used a PLL I recently learned. Fullstep
9. 32.55 - Two big pauses in F2L. Fullstep
10. 29.51 - Worst F2L I've had in a while. Used a PLL I just learned, fullstep
11. 33.99 - Messed up on PLL, had to do it twice. Fullstep
12. (36.27) - Bad PLL recognition, messed up on cross and performed a pitiful F2L. Fullstep*


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 11, 2019)

*Week 46*
Goal: Sub-19
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12:* *19.30 



Scrambles for week 46 (monday 11 november 2019)*
1. 19.63
2. 17.41
*3. 16.93*
4. 20.73
5. 17.33
6. 18.95
*7. 21.62*
8. 20.27
9. 19.61
10. 20.86
11. 19.36
12. 18.84

Comments:
As expected, I didn't pratice much last week, so I didn't feel an improvent.


----------



## Atomix (Nov 12, 2019)

Goal : Sub 20 
Cube : Gans 356 S 
Average of 12 : 27.64
Comments : Just switched from Intutive F2L , so the solves arent good. 
1)26.46
2)19.80
3)28.64
4)33.08
5)30.11
6)26.08
7)22.59
8)26.95
9)18.68
10)34.75
11)30.85
12)31.87


----------



## ShibaImNu (Nov 14, 2019)

*Goal: *sub-25

*Average of 12: *24.84

28.08
(20.14)
24.23
31.65
22.48
23.74
25.12
20.52
20.74
25.43
26.38
(35.83)

*Comment:*
Those over-30 solves are due to executing the same alg wrong and also doing the cross wrong :/ but i do get alot mor sub 21 solves recently, i hope the worse cases disappear soon as well xD


----------



## Ciparo (Nov 18, 2019)

Cube: GAN 356X
Goal: sub 22
ao12: 21.77
1. 17.92
2. 25.88
3. 24.84
4. 18.87
5. 20.35
6. 21.14
7. 19.32
8. 22.90
9. 24.11
10. 19.96
11. 22.91
12. 23.05


----------



## Ciparo (Nov 18, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 18, 2019)

Goal: sub-12
Cube: GTS2M
Average of 12: 11.98
Comment: messed up so hardly most of the time, but got it 
1. 12.83 
2. 11.63 
3. 13.22 
4. 10.80 
5. (9.67) 
6. 13.73 
7. 11.52 
8. 10.85 
9. 10.11 
10. 11.64 
11. 13.42 
12. (14.79)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2019)

*Goal:* Sub-23
*Cube:* GAN 356 X

*Times:
1.* 20.53
*2.* 21.11
*3.* (16.11)
*4.* 18.18
*5.* 23.93+2= (25.93)
*6.* 20.20
*7.* 22.45
*8.* 18.55
*9.* 22.37
*10.* 20.30
*11.* 17.13
*12.* 18.20
*Average:* 19.90


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 19, 2019)

*Week 47*
Goal: Sub-19
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12: 18.79 !



Scrambles for week 47 (monday 18 november 2019)*
1. 17.35
2. 19.63
3. 19.66
4. 19.64
5. 18.28
6. 18.03
7. 17.33
8. 19.88
*9. 21.23 * (I couldn't plan the cross well, both white and yellow =/ )
*10. 15.37*
11. 18.57
12. 19.48

Comments: We are back!!! but I'm practicing a lot of 4x4 at this moment, and I'm not focusing on 3x3.

.


----------



## Atomix (Nov 19, 2019)

Goal : Sub 20
Cube : MF3RS2 M
Average of 12 : 24.04
1)21.60
2)23.97
3)27.94
4)17.18
5)23.31
6)22.22
7)28.07
8)26.71
9)25.93
10)17.33
11)25.15
12)26.28


----------



## ProStar (Nov 22, 2019)

Goal: Sub 40
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Comment: Haven't solved for at least a week, did some solves just before the Ao12 to warm up. Solving was a nightmare, my fingers felt sloppy and slow, my solves weren't smooth. The average turned out pretty ok anyway, and I passed my goal.

*Ao12: 32.26 (3/3)

Time List:
1. 34.19 - Bad solve, fullstep
2. 32.01 - Not great, fullstep
3. 28.64 - Planned out my first F2L pair! Fullstep
4. 34.02 - Fullstep
5. (DNF) - Dropped the cube in the middle of an alg, didn't bother finishing.
6. 33.96 - Messed up the cross, fullstep
7. (26.30) - Good F2L, fullstep
8. 39.84 - Haven't had a solve that bad for a couple weeks. Fullstep
9. 31.45 - Messed up the U perm at the end. Fullstep
10. 29.54 - Big pause in F2L, good otherwise. Fullstep
11. 28.06 - Fullstep
12. 30.92 - Good F2L, fullstep*

Graduation!


----------



## GarethBert11 (Nov 23, 2019)

Goal: Sub-13
Cube: GTS2 M
Average: 13.72

Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-23
avg of 12: 13.71

Time List:
1. 15.88 F D' R2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D R' B2 D' L' F D R2 
2. 12.56 B' R' B2 L' R2 D2 R B2 R' F2 L2 B2 R U' B2 U L' F D' L' U 
3. (9.01) R' L2 F' B2 D' B2 R' U B' R F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 
4. 13.19 R' B D F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B' R F L2 D2 U R 
5. 13.91 F R' F' D2 F' L2 B U2 B U2 L2 D2 L U' B' R2 U2 B U F2 
6. 15.62 L' F2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 R F2 L' F2 R D' F' D F2 U' R' U2 B' F2 
7. 14.18 B' U' F' U R D' L' U B F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U F2 
8. 12.15 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 D' F' D2 U B' U' R 
9. 13.77 D L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U R U' B' L' F' R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 
10. 13.81 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D F2 U B2 D F' R B' D' L B F L2 D B 
11. (16.32) L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' U L' B R' D B2 L' D L' B D 
12. 12.05 F R2 D2 R2 U R' D B L2 F B2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 R U2 R

That third solve was pretty lucky. Smooth F2L and a PLL Skip. But the rest of the average is pretty bad.


----------



## theos (Nov 23, 2019)

_Week 47_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Back from travels in which I went to a bunch of competitions and got a 14.88 single PR and 18.55 average PR thanks in part due to the motivation to improve provided by this weekly race.. So I'm back after a bit of a break to get to sub-20. I can definitely do it - 4 of the 5 averages I set in those competitions were sub-20. I'm just not consistently in that zone where my turning is smooth and I'm getting good lookahead in F2L. So this week's times are a mix of the good and the bad, with far too many of the bad for me to be happy.

*Avg of 12:* 22.46

Time List:
1. 22.93
2. (36.43) - Wrong U-Perm and then messed up trying to fix it.
3. 18.49
4. 23.20
5. 26.67 - Turning was really bad
6. 21.44
7. 23.31
8. 24.81 - Somehow forgot to the do the Line part of EOLine
9. (16.14) - Full step; just smooth with good lookahead. Why can't they all be like this?
10. 21.47
11. 19.90
12. 22.35+


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 24, 2019)

Week 47
Goal: Sub 14
Cube: Cubicle Labs MF3RS2M

Average: 14.56

1. 15.60
2. (17.21)
3. (12.41)
4. 14.43
5. 14.69
6. 14.18
7. 15.95
8. 15.38
9. 14.03
10. 14.21
11. 14.64
12. 12.52

Comment: Decent average for me. The counting 15's killed me. I average high 14's, so this was pretty good. I'm doing sub 14 because I want to push myself to get faster and I now have two sub 14 official averages.


----------



## qT Tp (Nov 25, 2019)

Week: 47
Goal: Sub-15
Cube: MF3RS2
Comment: inconsistent ao12, had a couple cross solutions that felt inefficient/slow. something I'd like to work on in particular to improve.

1. 22.68 D B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D R' L' F2 L F' R B L2 D F2 L U2
2. 16.89 U R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U R U F D' L2 U2 L D2 B' D'
3. 20.43 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U' L' F' R2 U B' R U R' D U
4. 17.71 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' B' D' L U F' L' U2 F2 R B' U'
5. 16.39 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' U B2 R2 F' L D' U B R B2 L2 U' F' D'
6. 18.93 F2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B D' U2 R D2 L' U2 F' U' B U2
7. 19.24 U' B2 D2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' D' R F D2 R' L B L' D2 U'
8. 17.27 F2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 R D B D F R L U L2 B'
9. 18.56 D B2 U' R2 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 F R2 D' B L' F U2 R' B2 R U'
10. 17.04 R2 U2 L2 D U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D B L' D F2 R D R U2 R2 U
11. 21.61 U B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 L' U B F D' F' U'
12. 16.68 D2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F' U L' D' F2 D R2 U' B


----------



## Ciparo (Nov 25, 2019)

Goal: sub 22
Cube: GAN 356X
Comment: I have been sick for the passed week. Still came pretty close...

ao12: 22.02
1. 28.23
2. 24.15
3. 18.23
4. 21.43
5. 22.81
6. 24.32
7. 24.97
8. 21.18
9. 19.36
10. 19.84
11. 20.39
12. 21.71


----------



## Ciparo (Nov 25, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## qT Tp (Nov 25, 2019)

Week: 48
Goal: Sub-15
Cube: MF3RS2
*Average: 18.45*
1. 18.66 B2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 R' B D' L B2 F D' R' L U2
2. 16.68 F2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D' B L U2 B' L B2 R U R2 B2 U
3. 17.45 D' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 L D' F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 B'
4. 14.01 D B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D U' B' R F2 R F D' U' F2 L D2 U2
5. 21.62 B2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D F' L U B U' R2 D L F2 R'
6. 21.51 U L2 F2 U L2 B2 D U' F2 U2 R' U' B' D L2 F2 L D2 U' L' F2 U2
7. 18.49 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U L' F D' R U' F' D F2 D' B2 U'
8. 20.49 D R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U L' F2 R2 U' F U2 B2 F2 R' F' U'
9. 16.02 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' R' B L' U' B2 F2 L2 B R F' U'
10. 22.27 D' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L' B' D' F2 R' B R' F U' L
11. 14.88 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B D R2 B2 L D F2 L2 D' F L U2
12. 18.67 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' D B' R L B' F R' L' D U'

Comment: Again, too inconsistent. Managed to plan out a couple x-crosses which saved the average.


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 25, 2019)

*Week 48*
Goal: Sub-19
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12: 18.45 ! (2/3)



Scrambles for week 48 (monday 25 november 2019)
1. (15.95)*
2. 19.29
3. 17.88
4. 18.97
5. 18.84
*6. (19.93)*
7. 17.37
8. 17.76
9. 19.13
10. 19.64
11. 17.61
12. 18.05


Comments:
Improving, improving and improving!!!

.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 25, 2019)

New Goal: Sub 30
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Comment: I average around 28 seconds normally, so this goal isn't too far out of reach. Started out rocky, but turned out nice. Hoping to graduate quickly!

*Ao12: 27.86 (1/3)

Time List:

1. (32.92)
2. 24.87
3. 30.66
4. 25.12
5. 31.52
6. 28.65
7. 25.19
8. 29.01
9. (22.40)
10. 25.04
11. 30.19
12. 28.36*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2019)

*Goal:* Sub-23
*Cube:* GAN 356 X

*Times:
1.* 22.51
*2.* (17.43)
*3.* 23.86
*4.* 17.51
*5.* 18.00+2= 20.00
*6.* 22.14
*7.* (25.32)
*8.* 22.62
*9.* 21.71
*10.* 18.96
*11.* 18.51
*12.* 23.15
*Average: *21.09
*Comment:* I am a graduate now!  Time for sub-22...


----------



## theos (Nov 30, 2019)

_Week 48_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Last week I was a bit off and this week was much better. Not quite at that sub-20 mark yet but my median time was 20.1 and so I think sub-20 is very achievable in the near future.

*Avg of 12:* 20.47

Time List:
1. 19.80
2. 22.44
3. 20.08
4. 19.72
5. 22.00
6. 24.91 - Very slow EOLine
7. 16.57 - Full-step and very happy with this one
8. (30.40) - Messed up U-perm
9. (16.30) - Full-step again and really happy to get a counting 16
10. 18.22
11. 20.89
12. 20.11


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 2, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Goal:* Sub-23
> *Cube:* GAN 356 X
> 
> *Times:
> ...


We are going for the same goal with the same cube.


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 2, 2019)

Cube: GAN 356X
Goal: sub 22 (1/3)
ao12: 21.83

1. 21.77
2. 33.01
3. 22.45
4. 20.29
5. 23.25
6. 22.12
7. 18.10
8. 23.73
9. 23.46
10. 20.04
11. 19.11
12. 22.08


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 2, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 2, 2019)

*Week 49*
Goal: Sub-19
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12: 18.60 ! (3/3)



Scrambles for week 49 (monday 2 december 2019)*
1. 21.05
2. 20.15
*3. (21.32)*
4. 18.92
*5. (13.33)*
6. 17.70
7. 19.30
8. 19.84
9. 16.64
10. 16.63
11. 17.50
12. 18.23

Comments:
I don't know what happened at the beginning of the session, but it was hard and slow, I focused and save in the end 

Next week I will try the sub-18. It's probably going to be pretty hard to got it.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 3, 2019)

Goal: Sub 30
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Comment: Great solves, I got *FIVE *sub 25s, and *TWO *22s!

*Ao12: 26.58

Time List:

1. 26.60 - Big pause in F2L, I got a 1-look PLL that saved me lol
2. 27.87 - Another bad F2L, this time I got an OLL skip. What is my luck lol
3. 29.55 - Bad F2L today I guess. Good LL
4. 24.63 - Amazing F2L on this one, slight mess up on LL, but good solve overall.
5. 24.65 - Another great solve, extremely similar to the last one.
6. (30.01) - Forgot my last cross piece, fumbled the cube in the middle of F2L, and somehow managed only .02 above my goal XD
7. 22.51 - Great time, nothing particularly unusual
8. 28.88 - Slight mess up in LL
9. 29.50 - A little slow overall in Cross+F2L, but still below 30 seconds 
10. 23.93 - I looked for like 1.5 seconds after cross, then realized a pair was fully made right in front of me XD
11. (22.24) - Nice fluid F2L, pause for U-Perm recognition
12. 27.72 - Good solve, I planned an F2L pair *


----------



## LYZ (Dec 3, 2019)

_Week 49_

Goal: Sub 9.5 (1/3)
Cube: Qiyi Valk3M

*AO12: 9.48*

Time List:
1. 9.15 
2. 9.93 
3. (14.10) 
4. 10.48 
5. 8.62 
6. 9.57 
7. 9.76 
8. 9.89 
9. 10.18 
10. (6.92) - lucky f2l
11. 8.40 
12. 8.84 

Comments: Last 3 solves saved the avg


----------



## qT Tp (Dec 3, 2019)

Week 49
Goal: sub 15
Cube: MF3RS2
*Average: 18.00*

1. 18.49 
2. 18.19 
3. 16.67 
4. 14.24 
5. 15.13 
6. 21.32 
7. 19.98 
8. 17.97 
9. 16.97 
10. 18.36 
11. 21.76 
12. 16.93


----------



## Atomix (Dec 3, 2019)

Goal : Sub 20
Cube : MF3RS2M
Average of 12 : 22:80

1)23.30
2)18.45
3)26.26
4)20.40
5)25.92
6)19.93
7)21.09
8)24.18
9)19.98
10)27.25
11)26.60
12)19.22


----------



## theos (Dec 4, 2019)

_Week 49_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Got sub-20 average of 12 in practice, but just couldn't get anything right in the actual run.

*Avg of 12:* 22.44

Time List:
1. 20.30
2. (36.62) - Painfully slow F2L and then messed up N-perm
3. (19.39)
4. 20.25
5. 23.33 - Slow EOLine - couldn't plan the whole thing in inspection
6. 22.46
7. 21.42
8. 21.90
9. 27.66 - Messed up F2L, breaking an already-made block while making another
10. 24.97
11. 20.81
12. 21.32


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

*Goal:* Sub-22
*Cube:* GAN 356 X

*Times:
1.* 21.09
*2.* 23.63
*3.* 19.57
*4.* 23.77
*5.* 18.03
*6.* (18.01)
*7.* 22.11
*8.* 23.44
*9.* 22.39
*10.* 23.74+2= 23.74
*11.* (25.08)
*12.* 19.79
*Average:* 21.75


----------



## Reddy (Dec 5, 2019)

Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Moyu Weilong WR M
Average of 12: 32.17

Comment: Although I did not hit my goal of 3 sub-20 solves, I am satisfied by getting a new personal best that is over 2 seconds faster than my previous pb.

Time List:
1. 29.26 R' B D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B' U R' F' L U2 B
2. 36.61 F' L U B' R2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 R' B' D' F L' D2 F
3. 27.67 L' F2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L F' U2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 L2
4. (39.61) U B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 B' L' D F' L R D' L2
5. 30.29 F U2 D' F B L2 F' U R F2 R2 L U2 R B2 R D2 B2 R' D
6. 30.75 F2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D L' F L' R F2 L B2 U' R2 F'
7. 25.70 U' L B2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 R F2 R D2 F' L' U2 B F2 U F'
8. (17.65) F' U F2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' U R F2 L F2 D2 B
9. 32.88 F2 R F2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 R2 F R2 F2 U B2 U' F D' B2
10. 34.37 U' R' U2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 R' F U' L R D' F'
11. 37.54 L2 R2 U R2 D' U' R2 U2 R2 F U' B R U2 F U' L2 B' U2
12. 36.63 D2 L R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' U' B' D2 R' D2 F2 U' B'


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 6, 2019)

Goal: Sub-12

Ao12: 11.98

1. 11.73 
2. (11.01) 
3. 11.66 
4. 12.64 
5. 13.40 
6. 12.22+ 
7. 12.23 
8. 11.22 
9. 11.09 
10. 12.36 
11. (14.26) 
12. 11.27


----------



## Nutybaconator (Dec 6, 2019)

Goal: sub-11
Ao12: 10.696

1. 10.047
2.(9.522)
3. (20.305)
4. 10.472
5. 11.978
6. 10.086
7. 9.885
8. 10.711
9. 11.281
10. 11.583
11. 9.932
12. 10.989

3rd solve though


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 7, 2019)

*Week 49
Goal: Sub-20*
Cube: Valk 3 Power M

1) 18.08
2) 19.75
*3) (14.85)*
*4) (23.61)*
5) 19.63
6) 22.28
7) 16.29
8) 16.30
9) 19.18
10) 18.18
11) 22.74
12) 19.19

*Ao12: 19.16*


----------



## Jack Cuberman (Dec 7, 2019)

Goal: Sub 20
Average: 21.754
Cube: MF3RS3M 

1. 22.123
2. 24.791
3.17.450
4.19.364
5. 18.744
6. 22.507
7. 20.639
8. 17.890
9. 27.902
10. *15.951*
11. *29.261*
12. 26.132


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 8, 2019)

Week 49
Goal: Sub 9
Cube: Gan X, Weilong GTS3, Valk3 (swapped between because didn't like the way Gan X and GTS 3 felt)
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 8.58

Time List:
1. 8.27 R' B D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B' U R' F' L U2 B
2. 7.93 F' L U B' R2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 R' B' D' F L' D2 F
3. (6.57) L' F2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L F' U2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 L2
4. 8.51 U B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 B' L' D F' L R D' L2
5. 7.86 F U2 D' F B L2 F' U R F2 R2 L U2 R B2 R D2 B2 R' D
6. (9.92) F2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D L' F L' R F2 L B2 U' R2 F'
7. 8.27 U' L B2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 R F2 R D2 F' L' U2 B F2 U F'
8. 8.77 F' U F2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' U R F2 L F2 D2 B
9. 9.76 F2 R F2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 R2 F R2 F2 U B2 U' F D' B2
10. 8.92 U' R' U2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 R' F U' L R D' F'
11. 8.10 L2 R2 U R2 D' U' R2 U2 R2 F U' B R U2 F U' L2 B' U2
12. 9.38 D2 L R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' U' B' D2 R' D2 F2 U' B'


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 8, 2019)

Well Im back

Cube: Yuxin Kylin V2 M
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub 30
Average: 29.722
Comment: Normal average for me, not too bad

1. (20.609) R' B D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B' U R' F' L U2 B 
2. (38.137) F' L U B' R2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 R' B' D' F L' D2 F 
3. 29.425 L' F2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L F' U2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 L2
4. 28.434 U B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 B' L' D F' L R D' L2
5. 24.888 F U2 D' F B L2 F' U R F2 R2 L U2 R B2 R D2 B2 R' D
6. 30.489+ F2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D L' F L' R F2 L B2 U' R2 F'
7. 35.090 U' L B2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 R F2 R D2 F' L' U2 B F2 U F'
8. 32.000 F' U F2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' U R F2 L F2 D2 B
9. 23.074 F2 R F2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 R2 F R2 F2 U B2 U' F D' B2
10. 38.130 U' R' U2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 R' F U' L R D' F'
11. 30.194 L2 R2 U R2 D' U' R2 U2 R2 F U' B R U2 F U' L2 B' U2
12. 25.495 D2 L R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' U' B' D2 R' D2 F2 U' B'


----------



## Deleted member 52088 (Dec 8, 2019)

Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Goal: Sub 16
Ao12: 15.44
1. 15.54
2. 14.98
3. 13.88
4. 14.44
5. 14.20
6. (12.56)
7. (19.40)
8. 14.29
9. 15.73
10. 18.75
11. 17.61
12. 14.93


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 8, 2019)

Week 49
Goal: Sub 14
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Average: 14.70

1. 16.06
2. 14.15
3. 15.75
4. 14.68
5. 11.91
6. 12.61
7. 16.31
8. 16.13
9. (11.53)
10. (16.63)
11. 14.45
12. 14.95

Comment: Tough average to swallow. I had many lockups and a lack of consistency. Too many 16's to stand a chance. I am happy with the counting 11 though. I will work on eliminating less than average times and making those worse times 14s or 15s.


----------



## Jay Cubes (Dec 8, 2019)

Goal: Sub-15

Generated By csTimer on 2019-12-08 (solving from 2019-12-08 13:24:20 to 2019-12-08 13:35:02)
avg of 12: *15.732*

Time List:
1. (*12.296*[nicean council])  @2019-12-08 13:24:20 
2. *17.533[*inserted 2 f2l pairs+gb perm (albeit best, but still gperm)] @2019-12-08 13:25:08 
3._* 18.213[*_nothing happened here, just trash execution vibes uwu] @2019-12-08 13:26:30 
4. _*15.491[*_aight coo] @2019-12-08 13:27:36 
5. 15.094[GD perms are SOLVE KILLERS! overall trash first avg, need a sub 14 to bring it down. fricc gdperms] @2019-12-08 13:28:13 
6. 12.648[ok, omw to the 13 avg I was talking abt] @2019-12-08 13:29:36 
7. 15.864[bruh. messed up somewhere, forgot tho lol. lemme get a mf 15.01 avg12] @2019-12-08 13:30:20 
8. (19.103[messed up cross bigtime, cost me the extra 4 seconds.]) @2019-12-08 13:31:22 
9. 14.057+[fml fml fml fml fml got the best u perm and everything but it was just a teensy bit over] @2019-12-08 13:32:21 
10. 16.565[gdperm. fml] @2019-12-08 13:33:31 
11. 18.124[ugh. execution!!] @2019-12-08 13:34:13 
12. 13.730[ok bet then. finished abt as strong as a 13-year-old kid. oh wait, aren't I a 13-year-old kid?] @2019-12-08 13:35:02

If I kept that 12 and lowered the 19 to another I would've met my goal lol


----------



## Jay Cubes (Dec 8, 2019)

BraydenTheCuber said:


> Cube: Valk 3 Power M
> Goal: Sub 16
> Ao12: 15.44
> 1. 15.54
> ...


 i wouldve done better if i just did better

View attachment 11087!


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 9, 2019)

Goal: sub 22
Cube: GAN 356X
Ao12: 21.37 

21.22
23.89
27.16
21.58
19.36
20.74
16.89
20.73
22.12
22.32
18.43
23.26


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 9, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 9, 2019)

*Week 50*
Goal: Sub-18
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12: 18.05



Scrambles for week 50 (monday 9 december 2019)*

Time List:
*1. **(15.21) *
2. 18.69
3. 18.38 
*4. (DNF) - I messed up in PLL (V perm locked up)*
5. 19.59 
6. 18.17 
7. 17.96 
8. 16.98 
9. 15.63
10. 16.81 
11. 18.87
12. 19.44 

Comments:
So close... next week i'll get it !


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 10, 2019)

Week 50

Cube: Yuxin Kylin v2 M
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub-30
Average: 30.519
Comment: Missed by .5 of a second!

1. 31.274 D R2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 L D' B2 U2 L' B' R F' 
2. (43.465) R' B2 L2 D2 L U2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U' B2 L R' B L2 D' U2 B 
3. 28.890 L' B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 D F2 U' F' L R2 F' R' U 
4. 32.335 D' R U2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R D2 L F2 D' L2 F2 L' F R2 B2 
5. 28.282 L2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B' R2 F2 L B U' B R' F D' 
6. 26.082 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 L' U' F2 R B' R2 F D2 B 
7. 28.841+ B2 F' R2 F D2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R B F U F2 L B' L2 D R 
8. 33.041 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D R' U F' D2 B2 L' B' R B2 D2 
9. 33.313 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 D' U2 F' R D' B D' U' F' D' R' U' 
10. (25.289) L D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' F2 D B D' L' F' R B' U2 
11. 30.313 B2 L' F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L' D2 U2 B U' R' D U' L2 F2 D B2 
12. 32.818 D R F2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' L R2 B D' F' L2 B'


----------



## Nutybaconator (Dec 10, 2019)

week 50
Goal: sub 11
Cube: YLM
Comment: 

*avg of 12: 10.102*
Time list:
1. 10.460
2. 10.499
3. 9.642
4. 10.356
5. 9.365
6. 10.694
7. 9.839
8. 10.541
9. 9.103
10. 10.979
11. 9.748
12. 9.360


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 11, 2019)

Week 50
Goal: sub-12

1. 10.57 
2. (10.45) 
3. 10.69 
4. 11.84 
5. 12.05 
6. 13.61 
7. 11.80 
8. 13.98 
9. 12.16 
10. (15.63) 
11. 11.60 
12. 11.50 


Avg of 12: 11.98


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2019)

*Goal:* Sub-22
*Cube:* GAN 356 X
*Comment:* *Banging my head against my desk*

*Times:
1.* 22.83
*2.* 24.52
*3.* (29.73)
*4.* 23.73
*5.* 24.98
*6.* 23.65
*7.* 20.01 (should have been sub-20, but messed up the R-perm)
*8.* 22.88
*9.* 20.67
*10.* 25.45
*11.* (18.65) (finally a sub-20!!!)
*12.* 21.90
*Average:* 23.06


----------



## MarkA64 (Dec 11, 2019)

First week doing this!

Week 50
Goal: sub 20 average (Color Neutral)

1. 18.50
2. 26.65
3. 20.31
4. 22.62 
5. 29.58
6. 21.48
7. 26.62
8. 18.96
9. 22.83
10. 28.72
11. 22.02
12. 21.79

Average of 12: 23.20

Thanks for the exercise, OP, it's good to keep track.
I'm on the color neutral journey!
Will keep track of starting colors next time.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2019)

Goal: Sub 30
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: CFCE
Comment: Graduated again! One of my best Ao12s ever, scrambles are pretty easy this week. Next week I think I'm gonna try for Sub-25.

*Ao12: 23.31 (3/3)

Time List:

1. 22.63 - Great first solve
2. 22.56 - Solid F2L and LL
3. (19.13) - 6th ever sub-20! Got an easy 2lll
4. 21.47 - Panicked after F2L and reverted to CFOP. Would've been another sub-20 if I hadn't lost my head.
5. 25.57
6. 24.88
7. 23.23
8. (29.76) - Pretty lousy. Don't know what messed me up
9. 23.04
10. 22.19
11. 24.58
12. 22.97*


----------



## qT Tp (Dec 13, 2019)

Goal: sub-17
Cube:MF3RS2
*Average of 12: 18.64*

1. 18.93 
 2. 23.20 
3. 16.73 
4. 16.39 
5. 20.46 
6. 18.73 
7. 20.45 
8. 18.79
9. 16.36
10. 16.18 
11. 20.14 
12. 19.46

Comment: Decided to adjust my goal to sub-17 (15 before) as a more reasonable goal to work towards for now. Will try to go down to 15 again once i hit this one. 
For this average i've been trying to start tracking F2L pairs during inspection and slow down F2L a bit to reduce pauses.


----------



## MSM2002. (Dec 13, 2019)

*Week 50*
Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3

*avg of 12: 15.98*

Time List:
1) 18.86
2) (20.04)
3) 15.63
4) 15.56
5) 13.70
6) 13.61
7) 17.22
8) (12.91)
9) 16.29
10) 14.19
11) 19.07
12) 15.73


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 14, 2019)

Week 50
*Goal: Sub-20*
Cube: Valk Power M

*1) 20.44
2) 21.80
3) 16.82
4) 19.24
5) (16.22)
6) 18.92
7) (27.26)
8) 18.85
9) 19.43
10) 19.90
12) 20.67
11) 18.69

Average: 19.48*


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

Week 50
Goal: Sub 15
Avg of 12: 16.76 0/3

Time List:
1. 13.24 
2. 15.04 
3. 16.88
4. 17.55 
5. 13.34 
6. (25.88) 
7. 17.95 
8. 16.19 
9. (12.80) 
10. 16.72
11. 21.97 
12. 18.73


Well I am back to trying to reach my goal of eventually being sub 10 officially. Might take a while, but one day...


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 17, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Week 50
> Goal: Sub 15
> Avg of 12: 16.76 0/3
> 
> ...


You can do it! It just takes practice, efficiency, and persistence. I’m trying to get there too.


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Dec 17, 2019)

Goal: Sub 30
1. 26.20
2. 32.17
3. (19.90) (Totally unexpected, my third sub-20)!!!
4. 33.72
5. 25.34
6. 26.79
7. (34.05)
8. 24.22
9. 25.41
10. 28.76
11. 32.01
12. 33.55

Silly average but it was 28.81 so yay I guess.


----------



## skewbercuber (Dec 17, 2019)

Week 50
Goal: Sub 25 

1. 23.47
2. 22.80
3. 23.85
4. (19.34)
5. 23.53
6. 25.48
7. 25.27
8. (29.10)
9. 26.92
10. 23.57
11. 22.26
12. 24.14

Avg12: 24.12 (1/3)


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 17, 2019)

Cube: GAN 356X
Goal: sub 22
ao12: 21.54 (3/3)

20.84
22.84
16.09
20.68
21.68
22.30
23.17
20.39
19.81
22.60
27.29
21.13


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 17, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2019)

Goal: Sub 25
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: CFCE
Comment: That was an INSANE Ao12! 4 Sub-20s!!  Normally I'm around 25ish.

*Ao12: 22.44 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 19.22 - Super easy F2L
2. 23.30
3. 22.60
4. (18.29) - 2 Free Pairs
5. 18.54 - Two Sub-20s in a row :O
6. (26.95) - Meh
7. 19.45 - Super easy LL
8. 24.20
9. 24.59
10. 24.36
11. 23.88
12. 24.30*


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 18, 2019)

Week 50
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Goal: Sub 14
Average: 14.10

1. (18.77)
2. (12.47)
3. 15.06
4. 13.80
5. 13.79
6. 12.75
7. 13.05
8. 13.30
9. 16.06
10. 13.17
11. 13.13
12. 16.86

Comment: No! I was so close this time! The scrambles on yellow cross were easy, so I got 13's and 12's on those. I had a rolling sub 14 average going into the last solve, when I mislotted not one, but two F2L pairs. The solve should of been at least a 14, but it was a high 16, so no sub 14 average of 12 for me!


----------



## qT Tp (Dec 18, 2019)

Week 51
Cube: MF3RS2
Goal: Sub-17
Average of 12: 17.20

 1. 21.14 
2. 16.77 
3. 16.47
4. 19.31
5. 16.42
6. 18.39
7. 17.84 
8. 15.99
9. 16.55
10. 15.94 
11. 17.20
12. 17.10 

Comment: Almost there, most scrambles felt pretty easy. Getting more consistent, no counting 20's


----------



## Fredrick (Dec 18, 2019)

Week 51
Cube: Gan 356 X
Goal: Sub 23 seconds
Average: 22.085 seconds
Solves:
23.220
22.581
(27.137)
23.081
21.186
(17.364)
18.815
20.036
21.248
25.953
25.353
19.386

Comment:
Haven’t done a average of 12 in a while. So I started off easy. So this seems pretty good for what I normally get. However this was definitely not the best I have done.


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 18, 2019)

*Week 51*
Goal: Sub-18
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12: 17.71 ! (1/3)



Scrambles for week 51 (monday 17 december 2019)*

Time List:
1. 19.83
2. 16.47
3. 18.91
4. 18.06
5. 16.25
6. 17.89
*7. (12.45) - PB !!! Full step, previous PB was 12.50. lol...
8. (20.32)*
9. 16.85
10. 17.58
11. 17.82
12. 17.44

Comments:
First 12 solves of the day, I didn't wam up, and I got a new PB, that's good.


----------



## MarkA64 (Dec 18, 2019)

Week 51
Goal: Sub 20
Cube: Gan Air Sm 2019
CFOP
Color Neutral

1. Red Cross - 28.44
2. White Cross - 25.84
3. Yellow Cross - 22.66
4. Red Cross - 20.58
5. White Cross - 16.89
6. Green Cross - 24.09
7. White Cross - 19.91
8. Yellow Cross - 23.81
9. Blue Cross - 32.85
10. Blue Cross - 19.27
11. Blue Cross - 29.30
12. White Cross - 21.51

Ao12 = 23.55


Notes: REALLY need to practice blue solves. Most inconsistent color for me. Otherwise, reasonable performance for a recent switch to Color Neutral. Also didn't do orange for some reason.


----------



## ABadRubiksSolver (Dec 18, 2019)

Week 51
Goal: sub-20
Cube: Yuxin Huanglong M
Comments: bro how I haven't cubed in like a month (edit: by a month I mean 1 1/2 weeks I was exaggerating, feels like so long lol)

Time List:
*1. (24.06) (…)*
2. 22.35 
3. 15.88 
4. 18.43 
5. 19.13 
6. 21.40 
7. 19.26 
*8. (14.73) (nice!)*
9. 17.79 
10. 22.20 
11. 17.37 
12. 21.58 

avg of 12: 19.54


----------



## gruuby (Dec 18, 2019)

Week 50
Goal: Sub 23
Cube: MoYu GTS3M
Average of 12: 21.56

1. 22.38
2. 25.21
3. 24.89
4. 21.77
5. (16.47)
6. (25.47)
7. 16.88
8. 18.69
9. 22.14
10. 18.87
11. 19.91
12. 24.88


----------



## KMCuber374 (Dec 18, 2019)

Goal: sub 16
Cube: Weilong GTS 3M
Average of 12: 15.86 

1. 15.13
2. 15.09
3. (19.55)
4. 15.59
5. 15.05 
6. 16.95
7. 12.95
8. 18.06
9. 16.44
10. (12.01)
11. 16.74
12. 16.60


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 19, 2019)

Week 51

Goal: Sub-30
Cube: Yuxin kylin v2 M
Method: CFOP
Average: 33.530
Comment: I havent practiced in a while.

1. 35.523 U' B R B2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 B R2 F2 D2 F D' L' D2 L2 B' F' L' 
2. 34.081 U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 R B' D R' B2 D L' B' L 
3. 35.843 B2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 L' R2 D2 B2 R F' U2 R B D L' R' U L R 
4. (38.195) L2 D' F2 D L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D2 L2 B U L D B2 U R F2 L 
5. 35.867 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D' L U F D2 L2 B U2 F2 
6. 28.479 D2 R F' B D' R D' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 
7. 29.376 R' F' R2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 F L' U B2 D' U B F' 
8. 34.521 B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 L F' L2 U' B' D' U2 B' D 
9. 33.018 B D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 F L D U R' U2 R2 D' 
10. 37.555 R' D' B R2 L' U2 F2 U2 F U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U L2 U2 L2 D' 
11. (23.210) F2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B U2 B' L' B2 U' L' R F D F' D' 
12. 31.035 F U2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 B L U B2 U2 F2 L D' L2 F L


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 19, 2019)

*Goal: *Sub-22
*Cube: *GAN 356 X

*Times
1.* 23.89
*2.* (15.20)
*3.* 22.12
*4.* 18.09
*5.* 18.50
*6.* 23.78
*7.* 19.92
*8.* 21.69
*9.* 18.33
*10.* 18.95
*11.* 22.57
*12.* (24.88)
*Average: *20.78


----------



## Zagros (Dec 19, 2019)

Goal: Sub-14
Average of 12: 14.59
My first time to do this lol this will take forever cuz I'm barely sub-15 but let's go

1. 15.69
2. 15.77
3. 14.17
4. (13.03)
5. (16.91)
6. 13.72
7. 14.00
8. 15.31
9. 14.48
10. 13.08
11. 13.66
12. 16.00


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 19, 2019)

Zagros said:


> Goal: Sub-14
> Average of 12: 14.59
> My first time to do this lol this will take forever cuz I'm barely sub-15 but let's go
> 
> ...


I'm on the same boat. I'm sub 15 when warmed up. It's going to be a while until I'm sub 14.


----------



## theos (Dec 21, 2019)

_Week 50_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Too many big mistakes tanking my average.

*Avg of 12:* 21.23

Time List:
1. (DNF) - Messed up OLL
2. 18.72
3. 23.52 - Very slow transition from EOLine to 1st block
4. 18.81
5. 20.35
6. 22.19 - Messed up inserting last F2L pair
7. 20.30
8. 22.16
9. 24.32 - Slow F perm
10. (18.17)
11. 19.87
12. 22.01


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 23, 2019)

Week 50
Goal: sub-30
cube: Qiyi thunderclap
Method: X2Y colour neutral Roux with 2-look CMLL
Comment: Beat my PB single, MO3, AO5 and AO12 in these solves! I'm happy even though the AO12 wasn't sub-30. Wow! Didn't mess up once!

AO12: 30.59

Time list:
1. 31.220
2. (23.361)
3. 27.127
4. (36.324)
5. 31.837
6. 31.510
7. 27.058
8. 31.828
9. 32.220
10. 34.817
11. 26.534
12. 31.801


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 23, 2019)

Cube: GAN 356X
Goal: sub 21
Ao12: 22.33 (0/3)

24.96
25.21
23.91
23.29
19.95
(30.06)
(18.99)
19.01
25.23
19.99
19.94
21.83


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 23, 2019)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## MarkA64 (Dec 23, 2019)

Week 51
Goal: Sub 20
Color Neutral CFOP
Cube: Gan 354 M

1. L2 D' F2 R L F D' B2 R' U2 L' U2 L D2 R' B2 R' B2 R' F R2 - White 21.70
2. U2 R F2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 R D L' B F' R F2 - White 20.19
3. B D2 R F2 L R F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F U' B' R' D U' L D2 - White 21.26
4. U2 R F' U F2 U' L F' B D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 - White 23.54
5. F2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B R D' U2 L F R2 F2 U' - White 18.46
6. B D' R' F' U' B2 U' R U2 F U2 F2 B L2 F' R2 B' D2 B D2 - White 19.73
7. D' F U2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D L' F L2 R2 U2 R U' L - [*White 16.88]*
8. B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 L' R' B L U2 F U R2 B2 U' - Yellow 19.31
9. F R' U B2 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 R U' B2 U' B D2 B - Yellow 22.43
10. B2 U B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F L R F2 D' R' B' R2 - White 19.19
11. D' B R' B2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 R2 D U2 B D U' F' L B' U2 - *[Red 24.28]*
12. U2 R B' U2 F U2 F L2 F' D2 F2 D2 U' B' F' U' L' U' F - Yellow 22.19

Ao12: 20.81

Notes: Kept doing white because I kept noticing the cross. Yellow too. Red was super easy cross on 11 but slow f2l.

See ya next week!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2019)

*Goal: *Sub-22
*Cube: *GAN 356 X

*Times:
1.* 19.34
*2.* (24.70)
*3.* 21.87
*4.* 19.89
*5.* 19.20
*6.* 21.60
*7.* (15.26)
*8.* 16.26
*9.* 17.95
*10.* 17.55
*11.* 21.03
*12.* 20.98
*Average:* 19.56
*Comment:* Wow! That was amazing!


----------



## Fredrick (Dec 24, 2019)

Goal: Sub 22
Gube: Gan 356 X
Times:
avg of 12: 21.140
Time List:
1. (14.803) 
2. 25.840 
3. 18.936
4. 22.566 
5. 23.916 
6. 15.323 
7. 20.336 
8. 14.727 + 2=16.727
9. 20.798 
10. 22.364 
11. 24.597 
12. (26.686)

Comment: Since I did so well last time I decided to try and actually challenge myself and bring the goal down a second. However I got my 3 best solves ever with the 14, the 14 +2 and the 15. I am honestly amazed. I am really happy with myself.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2019)

*==============
Notes to @Ciparo 
==============

I'm @DarkSavage, so if when you update the results you could change the name that'd be nice. Also, you have me listed as a try hard for sub-26, but I was going for sub-25.

Thanks 

=============================================================================================================*

Goal: Sub 25
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: CFCE
Comment: Haven't touched a cube in a week, but did about 20ish solves this morning. Glad to see I did great 

*Ao12: 22.63 (2/3)*
*
Time List:

1. 24.22
2. 22.55
3. 25.29 - :/
4. 22.44
5. 23.37
6. 14.32 - Overall PB :O previous PB was with CFOP, at 15.57. I had great cross + F2L with an easy 2lll, but after F2L I thought I had a slot left and had a big pause. Probably could've a high 13 if I had realized I was done with F2L, but still an amazing time 
7. 24.44
8. 18.28 - Bad ELL, but it was 1-look so still a great time.
9. 26.03
10. 23.17
11. 19.72 - CLL skip
12. 22.79*


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 24, 2019)

Week 51
Merry Christmas!

Goal: Sub-30 (1/3)
Cube: GTS3M
Method: CFOP
Comment: Got a new cube, good average.

Average: 29.701

1. 27.062 L2 D' F2 R L F D' B2 R' U2 L' U2 L D2 R' B2 R' B2 R' F R2
2. 32.280 U2 R F2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 R D L' B F' R F2
3. 28.821 B D2 R F2 L R F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F U' B' R' D U' L D2
4. (25.532) U2 R F' U F2 U' L F' B D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2
5. 28.809 F2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B R D' U2 L F R2 F2 U'
6. 31.598 B D' R' F' U' B2 U' R U2 F U2 F2 B L2 F' R2 B' D2 B D2
7. 27.794 D' F U2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D L' F L2 R2 U2 R U' L
8. 30.923 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 L' R' B L U2 F U R2 B2 U'
9. 28.479 F R' U B2 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 R U' B2 U' B D2 B
10. 31.756 B2 U B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F L R F2 D' R' B' R2
11. 29.490 D' B R' B2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 R2 D U2 B D U' F' L B' U2
12. (40.630) U2 R B' U2 F U2 F L2 F' D2 F2 D2 U' B' F' U' L' U' F


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 25, 2019)

Round 51
Cube: Gan 356 XS
Goal: Sub 14
Average: 14.48

1. (18.22)
2. (11.20)
3. 14.73
4. 14.58
5. 15.91
6. 14.98
7. 12.26
8. 14.42
9. 14.16
10. 14.67
11. 15.01
12. 14.10

Comment: Too many average solves. There were actually no sub 14s. The solves were either over or under that barrier. Pretty consistent in the 14s though.


----------



## qT Tp (Dec 25, 2019)

Week 51
Goal: sub-17
Cube: MF3RS2
Average of 12: 16.65


Had some very lucky solves, including a double X-cross and an OLL skip. Consistency seems to getting better as well with the lowest counting solve being an 18.56.

1. 18.56
2. 18.51 
3. 17.15 
4. 13.87 
5. 16.15 
6. 14.95 
7. 16.46 
8. 13.67  
9. 21.38 
10. 16.94 
11. 17.60 
12. 16.29


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 27, 2019)

*Week 52*
Goal: Sub-18
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12: 17.81 ! (2/3)



Scrambles for week 52 (monday 23december 2019)*

Time List:
1. 17.79
2. 18.76
3. 17.44
*4. (24.29) ---- ???? so many mistakes*
5. 16.09
*6. (14.30)*
7. 15.28
8. 17.90
9. 17.37
10. 18.81
11. 19.99
12. 18.70


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 27, 2019)

*Week 51
Cube: New Gan Infinity 354 M!
Goal: Sub-20*

1) 20.12
2) 20.86
3) 20.08
4) 18.08
5) 17.57
6) 19.39
*7) (22.05)*
8) 18.74
9) 17.33
*10) (17.11)*
11) 20.44
12) 19.36

*Average of 12: 19.20 (3/3)*


----------



## Rafaello (Dec 29, 2019)

Week 51
Cube: Gan 356 Air SM
Goal: Sub-14

1. 11.92
2. 13.72
3. 13.34
4. 13.01
5. 14.70
6. *10.86*
7. 13.88
8. 13.21
9. 14.14
10. *15.44*
11. 13.84
12. 14.49

*Ao12: 13.62 (1/3)*


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 30, 2019)

Cube: GAN 356X
Goal: sub 21
Ao12: 20.69 (1/3)

19.80
22.14
(23.95)
20.29
19.58
(15.73)
22.37
20.06
21.61
20.10
18.34
22.62


----------



## Ciparo (Dec 30, 2019)

Happy New Year!
May your best solve of 2019, be the worst of 2020  ...

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

Happy New Year!

Goal: Sub 25
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: CFCE
Comment: Graduated once again! Maybe sub 22 next week, that'll probably take a while though.

*Ao12: 22.28 (3/3)

Time List:

1. 20.20
2. 25.44
3. 22.53
4. 21.60 - Dual CN Succes!
5. 22.16 - Did terrible cross, but preserved 3 pairs!
6. 22.70
7. 19.90
8. 23.85
9. (25.52)
10. 22.40
11. 22.02
12. (16.31) - *


----------



## Master_Disaster (Dec 31, 2019)

Goal: Sub 23

*Ao12: 23.400 (0/3)

1. 22.217
2. 20.846
3. 20.505
4. 29.496
5. 26.005
6. 27.484
7. 26.394
8. 23.892
9. 19.767
10. 19.175
11. 25.966
12. 20.924*

That was terrible :/


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy new year  decade

Goal: sub 30
Cube: GTS3M
Method: CFOP
Comment: Good average

Average: 28.368 (2/3)

1. 27.161 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' R' U L' R B R2 F2
2. 28.468 F' D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' B' D2 L' B' D2 R D' B2
3. 30.071 R U F D2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 U' B' F2 U' B' L R F'
4. (40.258) B2 U2 B U2 D F R2 L U R2 D2 L' F2 U2 D2 L B2 U2 R D2 
5. 30.734 D F' R' L' D' B U' L U2 D2 B2 R F2 L U2 R' F2 B2 U B
6. 27.660 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 L F D' L2 D2 B' R2 D U
7. 28.873 B' R' B' L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 B U' R F' L' D' L
8. 26.840 L B L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 L F' D' F2 U2 R D2 U' F2
9. 26.988+ D2 F' B' U' B2 R F L2 B' F2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 R'
10. 25.289 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B R' B2 F R' D L U' L' F'
11. (24.651) F L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 L D' B L U' R2 F L' B2 F' 
12. 31.591 U B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 U' B' U2 F L2 D' R' B U L' B'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2019)

*Goal:* Sub-22
*Cube:* GAN 356 X

*Times:
1.* (24.461)
*2.* 23.308
*3.* 24.404
*4.* 19.418
*5.* 19.583
*6.* 19.797
*7.* 19.982
*8.* 20.050
*9.* 18.842
*10.* 22.650
*11.* (16.326)
*12.* 20.378
*Average:* 20.841
*Comments:* Happy new year, and time for sub-21!


----------



## theos (Jan 1, 2020)

_Week 52_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Two really bad solves killed my chances. 

*Avg of 12:* 20.96

Time List:
1. 17.20
2. 22.35
3. 20.65
4. 18.08
5. (DNF) - Messed up Z-perm; trying to fix it just made it worse.
6. 18.41
7. 19.55
8. (16.61)
9. 21.82
10. 28.80 - Slow F2L and then slow E-perm
11. 22.24
12. 20.51


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Jan 2, 2020)

Week 52
Goal: sub-16
Cube: yuxin kylin v2 m
Average 18.15
1. 17.96
2. 17.67
3. (15.03)
4. (21.67)
5. 18.18
6. 19.14
7. 18.01
8. 18.30
9. 17.80
10. 17.70
11. 19.72
12. 16.99


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 2, 2020)

*Week 52*
Goal: Sub-18
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M


*Avg of 12: 17.99 ! (3/3) whatttt



Scrambles for week 52 (monday 30 december 2019)*

Time List:
1. 18.80 
2. 16.60 
3. 20.84 
4. 17.78 
5. 19.34 
*6. (14.59)*
7. 15.76 
8. 16.85 
9. 16.98 
*10. (21.71) *
11. 19.15 
12. 17.78 

Comments:
I have to work hard to be sub-17 in next week

.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 5, 2020)

Round 52
Cube: Gan356XS
Goal: Sub 14
Average: 13.70

1. 15.56
2. (21.97)
3. 13.42
4. 14.26
5. 14.95
6. 13.56
7. 12.05
8. 13.55
9. 12.13
10. (11.36)
11. 15.15
12. 12.40

Comment: Yes! I finally got a sub 14 average on this race to sub x thing. I probably over inspected on some solves, but I haven't connected my stackmat to my computer yet, so I was entering in times. I felt like I controlled my nerves during this average and the counting low 12s really helped me.


----------



## Rafaello (Jan 5, 2020)

Week 52
Cube: GAN 356 Air SM
Goal: Sub-14

Ao12: *13.51* *(2/3)*

1. 13.24
2. 13.10
3. 13.44 (terrible lockup)
4. 13.74 (xcross but messed up later)
5. *12.68*
6. 14.10 (my N perm is so bad lol)
7. 13.57
8. 13.84
9. 13.50
10. 13.19
11. *14.69*
12. 13.39
Okay I think.


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Jan 6, 2020)

Week 52
Cube: Gan 356 XS
Goal: Sub-18 
Ao12: 19.61 (this is what happens if I don't warm up before solving)

(13.95)
19.43
18.55
20.27
19.19
14.24
17.81
21.31
21.49
23.78
(24.19)
20.04


----------



## Ciparo (Jan 6, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 6, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-21
*Cube:* GAN 356 X

*Times:
1.* (15.590)
*2.* (27.556)
*3.* 21.912
*4.* 22.996
*5.* 19.295
*6.* 25.126
*7.* 22.465
*8.* 19.338
*9.* 18.863
*10.* 18.022
*11.* 25.014
*12.* 17.946
*Average:* 21.097


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Jan 7, 2020)

Goal:sub-16
Cube:yuxin kylin v2 m

Ao12:17.82

Time list:
1. (21.68)
2. 13.57
3. 17.17
4. 19.79
5. 14.96
6. 17.53
7. 18.92
8. 18.00
9. (12.55)
10. 20.98
11. (DNF)
12. 15.63


----------



## MarkA64 (Jan 7, 2020)

Week 2
Gan XS
Goal: Sub 22

1. D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F' D L2 D2 U L B' R D' B - 23.01
2. F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' F R2 D' R F D B L U' - [16.05]
3. F' R F2 B' U2 D F2 R U' B2 D2 F U2 D2 L2 F U2 F L2 - 24.91
4. D' L2 D B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 R U2 B' D' F U' R B2 U R2 - 18.42
5. D L F' L U L B U2 R D2 R F2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 R' F L - 21.38
6. R' B' F2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 U' B R' D L' F' L2 - [33.20]
7. F2 D F B2 R2 L F' R' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F' B' U - 18.48
8. L2 B' U2 B' U2 F' D2 F' U2 B U2 D F2 U2 L D' B F L D2 - 24.33 
9. B' D F2 L' R B2 D2 L B2 L B2 D2 F2 D B L2 U2 B' U2 L' R - 17.83
10. U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F U' L2 U' R2 F' U B2 L D - 24.25
11. F2 D2 R' U D' L2 U2 D' R L2 F' L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F' B' - 22.02
12. R2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R F U2 L D' F L R2 U2 - 16.68

Average: 21.13


Color neutral solves
Scattered/sporadic times but got my goal.
Must keep getting better at color neutral. I started on 12/11/19


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Jan 7, 2020)

Goal: Sub 30/26

(28.98)
24.70
26.92
28.85
25.04
27.10
28.18
26.86
(21.15)
22.38
28.703
25.140

26.38 average.
I have been getting a lot faster recently, so I would say my goal is now to get sub 26.


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Jan 7, 2020)

Goal: Sub-18
Ao12: 18.71
Comment: about normal, though sometimes I have faster times lol

19.84
19.18
18.47
(14.28)
19.98
17.39
16.92
18.39
20.45
19.53
(20.64)
16.92


----------



## Rafaello (Jan 11, 2020)

Week 2
Cube: Gan 356 XS
Goal: Sub-14

Ao12: *13.07 (3/3)*

1. 14.22
2. *10.62*
3. 13.88
4. 14.07
5. *14.43*
6. 13.77
7. 12.23
8. 12.33
9. 11.77
10. 13.49
11. 11.20
12. 13.72

Totally ruined first few solves, but 7-9 and 11 were nice for me.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jan 11, 2020)

Goal Sub 11
Solve 1 11.28
Solve 2 (9.26)
Solve 3 (13.82)
Solve 4 9.81
Solve 5 10.33
Solve 6 13.15
Solve 7 12.97
Solve 8 10.13
Solve 9 12.67
Solve 10 10.07
Solve 11 11.33
Solve 12 9.45
Average: 11.18


----------



## gruuby (Jan 12, 2020)

Week 2
Cube: GTS3M
Goal: sub-22
Average of 12: 21.56

1: 20.51
2: (18.82)
3: 21.65
4: 22.35
5: 21.00
6: 25.07
7: (26.02)
8: 20.52
9: 18.95
10: 24.50
11: 20.32
12: 20.82


----------



## theos (Jan 12, 2020)

_Week 2_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Still getting 23+ second solves.

*Avg of 12:* 20.77

Time List:
1. 19.55
2. (24.88) - Bad EO
3. 19.49
4. 19.79
5. 20.33
6. 24.36 - Slow F2L
7. 23.18
8. 20.70
9. 19.07
10. 18.21
11. 23.02
12. (17.71)


----------



## Ciparo (Jan 13, 2020)

Cube: GAN 356X
Goal: sub 21
Ao12: 20.32 (2/3)

21.45
16.96
17.65
22.26
(25.54)
22.26
24.41
22.27
19.41
20.12
16.42
(15.58)


----------



## Ciparo (Jan 13, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Jan 13, 2020)

Week 3
Goal: Sub 30/26

1. 25.38
2. 24.07
3. (26.59)
4. 25.49
5. (22.23)
6. 24.70
7. 25.80
8. 24.48
9. 25.27
10. 24.80
11. 22.25
12. 25.32

Result: 24.72

As a next set of averages I will go for sub 25 or sub 24.


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Jan 13, 2020)

Goal: sub-18
Ao12: 18.01
Comment: what the frick man really 0.01 off, been going for sub 18 for 3 weeks now, and this is closest ive gotten, hopefully next week 

15.47
(14.52)
17.51
19.75
19.99
18.68
14.71
20.51
(21.07)
18.43
17.26
17.76


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 13, 2020)

*Goal: *Sub-21
*Cube:* GAN 356 X

*Times:
1.* 22.084
*2.* 20.201
*3.* (23.441)
*4.* 22.365
*5.* 19.864
*6.* 21.596
*7.* 17.415
*8.* 18.081
*9.* 20.365
*10.* 23.047
*11.* 18.592
*12.* (15.455)
*Average:* 20.361


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Jan 14, 2020)

Goal: sub-16 
Cube: yuxin kylin v2 m
Comment: only 0.1 away from goal
Average of 12: 16.10
1. 17.98 
2. 16.88
3. 15.37
4. 16.26
5. 16.25
6. 14.90
7. 16.24
8. 15.44
9. (18.49)
10. 15.01
11. (13.43)
12. 16.62


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

Goal: Sub 20
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: CFCE/CFOP Neutral
Comment: #GoSlowAndLookAhead

*Ao12: 19.34 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 18.56
2. 19.19
3. 20.19
4. 19.01
5. 19.43
6. (21.50)
7. 21.05
8. 18.33
9. 19.41
10. 18.80
11. (17.84)
12. 19.34
*


----------



## Nathanael (Jan 14, 2020)

Goal: Sub 21

Average: 20.26 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 19.45 
2. 21.45 
3. 21.77 
4. (22.83) 
5. 22.20 
6. 18.45 
7. 20.20 
8. 19.06 
9. 20.64 
10. 20.00 
11. (15.23) 
12. 19.38


----------



## MarkA64 (Jan 15, 2020)

Cube: Gan XS
Goal: Sub 22
Avg: 21.81 (2/3)
(color neutral)

1. 19.55 (Y)
2. *17.65* (R)
3. 24.39 (R)
4. 19.16 (W)
5. 24.64 (W)
6. 22.33 (W)
7. 20.65 (Y)
8. *24.95* (W)
9. 20.52 (B)
10. 22.56 (W)
11. 21.58 (W)
12. 22.65 (W)


----------



## theos (Jan 18, 2020)

_Week 3_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: 3 bad solves but had enough really good solves to compensate and get my first sub-20 goal average.

*Avg of 12:* 19.84 _(1st of 3)_

Time List:
1. (15.66) - Easy F2L
2. 20.17
3. 16.24 - PLL skip
4. 24.33 - Slow F2L
5. 17.08
6. 19.04
7. 20.30 - Another easy F2L but LL was slow
8. 18.40
9. 18.89
10. 19.68
11. 24.27 - Slow N-perm
12. (29.96) - Messed up EOLine


----------



## Ciparo (Jan 20, 2020)

Cube GAN 356X
Goal: sub 21
Ao12: 21.99 (0/3)

31.62
21.25
23.17
17.97
23.07
18.79
23.89
18.54
27.83
19.46
13.22
25.93


----------



## Ciparo (Jan 20, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 20, 2020)

Race to sub-11 (0/3)

Ao12: 11.28

1. 11.49
2. 12.09
3. 10.29
4. 11.67
5. 10.93
6. 11.86
7. (13.49)
8. 12.84
9. 10.06
10. 11.13
11. (7.38)
12. 10.46

Unfortunately I didn't meet my goal but I nice single, technically PB2 but it was keyboard.

I'll reconstruct it:
Scramble:
U F2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 F' U2 B R2 D' B' F2

Solution:
y z2 // Inspection
R L' U L' D // X-Cross [5]
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd Pair [8/13]
R U2 R2 U' R // 3rd Pair [5/18]
R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th Pair [7/25]
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // LL [19/44]

44 moves = 5.96 TPS
I executed the X-Cross very poorly and fumbled on LL so TPS was pretty bad.
Also all Edges were oriented right away so it was technically EO-Cross

Edit: got it down to 4.85 after 3 more tries
This solve had actual potential :-(


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jan 20, 2020)

Week 4

Goal: Sub-30 (3/3)
Cube: GTS3M
Method: CFOP
Comment: Completed my goal!

Average: 29.586


1. 28.439 (R' B' L D2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R' U2 B2 U F R2 B)
2. 30.503 (U2 L2 U2 R U' R2 B' U' R2 L2 F U2 F' U2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' R2)
3. (35.293) (B L2 B' U2 F' R2 F L2 F' U2 F D2 L' F2 U' B2 D' B' L' U R)
4. 26.333 (U' B2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' D2 F R' D' B' L' D2 U R2)
5. 32.671 (D R2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' B D' R' D2 F2 D U2 F R)
6. 31.551 (L2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R F' D2 F' R' B2 F')
7. 30.388 (L2 B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' D' F D B R U F D2 B' L)
8. 31.464 (F' L2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 U F2 U B2 U' L2 R B' D R B D' B R)
9. 29.184 (R2 F' L2 U' B2 L' D' R' F' B L2 U L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 U F2)
10. 28.435 (U' R B' U2 F2 B2 U' B' R' L2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D')
11. (23.688) (U F2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 F' U2 B R2 D' B' F2)
12. 26.890 (R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 U' B2 L F' R2 D B' F')


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Jan 21, 2020)

Goal: Sub-18
Ao12: 17.53 (1/3)
Comment: Wow! Some easy scrambles sure helped, but after 3 weeks of going for sub 18, I finally got it.  Big confidence boost for my comp this upcoming weekend

16.24
16.77
16.61
16.83
18.45
19.17
17.68
(27.07)
16.38
18.89
18.31
(15.10)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 21, 2020)

Goal: Sub 20
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: CFOP
Comment: Back half were super easy scrambles, made up for my bad performance on the first 5. #11 was a ridiculous scramble, WR material. #11 also beat PB, but I'm not counting it.

*Ao12: 18.86 (2/3)

Time List:

1. 21.81
2. 20.65
3. 20.11
4. 19.53
5. 20.78
6. 14.62 - Woahh
7. (22.79)
8. 19.49
9. 19.32
10. 14.15 - 3 Free pairs + VLS
11. (11.13) - Easy X-Cross -> Simple F2L -> OLL Skip -> Y-Perm
12. 18.15*


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Goal: Sub 20
> Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
> Method: CFOP
> Comment: Back half were super easy scrambles, made up for my bad performance on the first 5. #11 was a ridiculous scramble, WR material. #11 also beat PB, but I'm not counting it.
> ...



We did the same solution on #11, I was just a little faster


----------



## ProStar (Jan 21, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> We did the same solution on #11, I was just a little faster



I was planning on posting "oh yeah? I got under 4.84 on my x try", but then I got cursed with infinite lockups lol


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Jan 22, 2020)

goal:sub-16
cube: yuxin kylin v2 m
commet: i am blind I did not see the x-cross
on #11
ao12:16.21
1. 15.78
2. 14.08
3. 18.30
4. 15.18
5. 13.71
6. 18.29
7. 18.21
8. 18.89
9. 14.56
10. 19.53
11. 14.47
12. 14.36


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jan 23, 2020)

Goal: Sub 15
Cube: GANS 356 R
Method: CFOP

15.78
16.93 (WORST)
15.58
15.05
13.75
15.38
16.48
12.81 (PLL Skip)
16.49
12.42 full-step (BEST)
15.21
14.53

Ao12: 15.10


----------



## theos (Jan 27, 2020)

_Week 4_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: This set of 12 was all over the place - some great solves by my standards, a few mediocre to poor solves and then enough bad solves to tank the average. I keep saying I need to eliminate these disaster solves, but it's easier said than done. Still... very happy with a counting 15, so there is that.

*Avg of 12:* 20.91 (0/3)

1. 24.59 - Recognized wrong PLL
2. 22.01
3. 17.74
4. 22.14 - Messy PLL
5. 17.21 - OCLL skip
6. 15.71 - Clean solve with very good lookahead during F2L
7. 23.36 - Slow F2L
8. (15.04) - Another solve with good F2L lookahead plus the last slot pair was prebuilt
9. 21.98 - Hard EOLine
10. 21.82
11. 22.52
12. (27.08) - Bad PLL execution kinda messing up the end and had to improvise the finish


----------



## Ciparo (Jan 27, 2020)

Cube: GAN 356x
Goal: sub 21 (1/3)
Ao12: 20.85

21.65
18.37
22.75
19.83
20.05
(24.30)
21.55
21.44
23.75
21.16
(15.57)
17.93


----------



## Ciparo (Jan 27, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 27, 2020)

Week 4
Race to sub-11

Ao12: 10.88 (1/3)
1. 9.72 
2. (8.88) 
3. 11.90 
4. (11.98) 
5. 10.31 
6. 11.10 
7. 10.72 
8. 11.66 
9. 11.43
10. 10.97 
11. 11.57
12. 9.45 
pure sub-12 yay


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Jan 27, 2020)

Goal: Sub-18
Cube: Gan XS
Ao12: 17.102 (2/3)
Comment: averages are dropping quickly! 

1. 17.154
2. 15.160
3. 17.681
4. (21.140)
5. 16.898
6. 17.502
7. 18.832
8. 15.548
9. 17.188
10. 16.414
11. (13.948)
12. 18.641


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jan 28, 2020)

Goal: Sub-20
Cube: GTS3M
Pre-Solve Comments: I'm a first-timer, don't expect to meet my goal, I set it pretty low. Doing it on stackmat
Ao12: 20.36
1: 22.81
2: 22.05+
3: 16.53
4: 20.77
5: (31.11)
6: 19.93
7: 22.86
8: 17.70
9: 19.75
10: 17.27
11: (14.64)
12: 23.93

Comment: So close! Surprised by the sub-15, I think I'll do this again. Super nervous though.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jan 28, 2020)

Goal: Sub 15
Cube: GANS 356 R
Method: CFOP

1. 13.46
2. 18.71
3. 16.18
4. 18.15
5. 15.77
6. 18.77 (Worst)
7. 14.35
8. 10.97 (PLL Skip/Best)
9. 18.24
10. 13.72
11. 16.69
12. 12.72

AvG 5: 15.79
So inconsistent Joys of taking 3 years off!


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Jan 30, 2020)

Goal:sub-16
Cube: yuxin kylin v2 m
Ao12:16.45

1. 19.50
2. 16.69
3. 17.39
4. 17.84
5. 15.11
6. 15.18
7. 20.05
8. 15.51
9. 16.12
10. 14.94
11. 16.26
12. 14.24 pll skip


----------



## Coinman_ (Jan 30, 2020)

Goal: Sub-11
Ao12: 11.17

1. 10.06
2. 11.95
3. 10.76
4. (15.19)
5. 11.26
6. 11.66
7. 11.40
8. (10.02)
9. 11.08
10. 11.98
11. 11.11 (lol 11.11 on the 11th solve)
12. 10.44


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Goal: Sub 20
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: CFOP
Comment: Well, that went well

*Ao12: 17.36 (3/3)

Time List:

1. 18.81 
2. 18.16
3. 15.11
4. 16.35
5. 16.70
6. 19.05
7. 15.38
8. 17.35
9. (14.85)
10. 18.62
11. (19.41) - Horrific solve, CLL skip saved the day lol
12. 18.11*


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 31, 2020)

Havent done this in a while...

Goal: Sub-19
Cube: Dayan Tengyun M

1) 18.58
2) 18.24
3) 17.50
4) 19.79
5) 16.47
6) 20.15
7) 19.23
8) 19.24
9) 18.48
10) 20.91
11) 22.66
12) 21.53

Ao12: 19.37

Darnit.


----------



## ryan337dogo (Feb 1, 2020)

Goal sub thirty
Cube: gts3m
average of 12: 29.03
1 25.012
2 30.757
3 25.795
4 32.457
5 30.688
6 28.681
7 27.978
8 28.336
9 28.104
10 30.024
11 28.385
12 31.406


----------



## Ciparo (Feb 3, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Feb 3, 2020)

Goal: Sub-18
Cube: Gan 356 XS
Ao12: 17.807 (3/3)
Comment: Pretty bad solves, I have things to work on still. Cutting it too close 

1. 15.460
2. 16.123
3. 16.321
4. 20.682
5. 17.509
6. 18.780
7. 17.503
8. 18.993
9. 20.209
10. (14.994)
11. (20.809)
12. 16.490


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Feb 4, 2020)

goal: sub-16
cube: yuxin kylin v2 m
ao12:16.42
1. 16.53
2. 16.87
3. 14.81
4. (13.86)
5. 16.23
6. 19.04
7. 17.53
8. 18.12
9. 14.63
10. (19.94)
11. 16.12
12. 14.30


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 9, 2020)

1. D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 F R B2 U' B F2 U L2 F' U L'
2. F' B2 U' F2 D' B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L F' D2 L2 F' L' D
3. L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D U' F' D' B' U F' L' D B R B
4. R F R2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F D' L2 B U L B F2 R2
5. D U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' U B2 F D B2 L R2 U'
6. F U2 B2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 D2 R B' R D' U L U R' F'
7. F' R' D2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' B' F D' L D2 R F2
8. D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R B2 R F' U' R' F L U B' R U
9. L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F R U2 B' L' B2 D' R U' L2
10. U2 R2 U' D' F L D B R L2 D F2 L2 U' D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U
11. D2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 D' F R2 F R B2 U
12. R U' B R F' D B' F2 L D2 R' U2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 L F D'

Goal: Sub-19
Cube: Dayan Tengyun M

1) 24.69
2) 15.02
3) 17.32
4) 18.86
5) 16.15
6) 16.06
7) 21.96
8) 17.59
9) 16.66
10) 20.02
11) 20.16
12) 19.16

ao12: 18.39 (1/3)

Super inconsistent, but had some good times.


----------



## theos (Feb 9, 2020)

_Week 5_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Missed again, but actually feel somewhat happy with this. Quite a bit more consistent and no real major screw-ups.

*Avg of 12:* 20.47

Time List:
1. 20.73
2. 18.75
3. 19.98
4. (24.78) - Slow F2L
5. 18.24
6. 22.80
7. 19.58
8. 24.03
9. 21.88
10. 18.41
11. 20.28
12. (16.25) - COLL skip


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Feb 9, 2020)

cube:yuxin kylin v2 m
goal:sub-16

avg of 12: 16.07
1. 18.41 
2. (13.15) 
3. 15.26 
4. 17.42 
5. 14.63 
6. (18.96) 
7. 16.33 
8. 16.87 
9. 16.47 
10. 15.52 
11. 14.71 
12. 15.06


----------



## Ciparo (Feb 10, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Feb 10, 2020)

Goal: Sub-17
Cube: Gan 356 XS
Ao12: 17.076 
Comment: Really shaky solves on the ones above 18. So close, choked the last few. Any one of the last few solves could have been much faster.

15.878
15.206
18.851
18.046
(19.613)
15.408
16.429
15.086
(14.146)
19.575
17.329
18.956


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 10, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-21
*Cube:* GAN 356 X

*1.* 21.498
*2.* (25.872)
*3.* 21.629
*4.* 22.761
*5.* (17.949)
*6.* 18.885
*7.* 19.894
*8.* 20.867
*9.* 19.623
*10.* 22.436
*11.* 20.022
*12.* 22.913
*Average:* 21.053
*Comment:* So close!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 11, 2020)

Goal: Sub-19
Cube: Dayan Tengyun M

1) 16.55
2) 19.92
3) 17.35
4) 19.16
5) 19.96
6) 16.82
7) 17.76
8) 23.00
9) 22.07
10) 17.82
11) 21.12
12) 17.48

ao12: 18.98 (2/3)

Really inconsistent and slow, but I pulled it off by 0.02


----------



## theos (Feb 12, 2020)

_Week 6_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Was actually going pretty well until a string of bad solves.

*Avg of 12:* 21.55

Time List:
1. 20.20
2. 24.84 - Identified wrong PLL
3. 20.73
4. 19.74
5. 19.90
6. 19.52
7. 23.12 - Bad 2nd pair in F2L: inserted corner in wrong orientation
8. (16.99) - Easy EOLine and nice F2L
9. 19.57
10. (27.12) - No mistakes, just slow all round
11. 26.97 - +2 with a mistake on EO as well
12. 20.91


----------



## Deleted member 52088 (Feb 14, 2020)

Goal: Sub-14
Cube: Valk Elite
Did I achieve goal? No
1. 13.94
2. 13.59
3. 13.16
4. 15.32
5. (18.56)
6. (12.47)
7. 15.28
8. 13.25
9. 15.78
10. 12.66
11. 15.20
12. 13.19
Average: 14.14


----------



## Ciparo (Feb 17, 2020)

Cube: GAN 356X
Goal: sub 21
Ao12: 20.48
Goal: 2/3

18.68
24.04
48.29
19.04
15.79
20.20
16.41
14.46
27.29
22.07
19.58
21.77


----------



## Ciparo (Feb 17, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Feb 17, 2020)

Week of 2/17/2020
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Ao12: 19.989
Success!!!
1: 25.458
2: 17.931
3: 19.969
4: 20.781
5: (46.744)
6: 18.153
7: 21.356
8: 21.244
9: (17.705)
10: 18.197
11: 18.925
12: 17.883

Notes: That was close, really pulled it together at the end. The 46 was a messed up g perm.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 17, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-21
*Cube: *Gan 356 X

*Times:
1.* 17.730
*2.* (16.819)
*3.* 20.187
*4.* 19.095
*5.* 18.061
*6.* 20.387
*7.* 19.686
*8.* 20.441
*9.* (30.936) - used new V-perm alg that I just learned
*10.* 18.939
*11.* 19.274
*12.* 26.115 - V-perm again
*Average:* 19.99 (1/3)


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Feb 18, 2020)

goal:sub-16
cube:yuxin kylin v2 m
ao12:15.32
goal: (1/3)

Time List:
1. 14.21 
2. (13.20) 
3. 18.59 
4. 14.64 
5. 13.20 
6. 16.91 
7. 14.06 
8. (19.30) 
9. 14.54 
10. 14.67 
11. 15.61 
12. 16.79


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Feb 20, 2020)

Goal: Sub-17
Ao12: 16.323 (1/3)
Comment: nice two oll skips next to each other

15.893
13.848
17.867
(13.361)
18.362
14.662 OLL skip
16.223 OLL skip
16.403
19.127
14.202
16.646
(19.636)


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 20, 2020)

Week 7
Cube: Gan356XS
Goal: Sub 14
Average: 13.20

1. 13.18
2. 15.12
3. 12.99
4. 13.21
5. 11.82
6. (11.43)
7. 11.46
8. 13.20
9. (*16.48*)
10. 14.33
11. 13.90
12. 12.81

Comment: Good average for me. Nice 3 11s in a row. I bolded the worst time because the red text color wasn't working.


----------



## Ciparo (Feb 25, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## CreationUniverse (Feb 25, 2020)

*Goal: *Sub 20
*Average of 12: *25.37

*Times:*
25.37
28.86
22.44
24.78
24.12
26.23
20.55
31.51
25.59
24.68
24.09
26.21


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Feb 28, 2020)

Goal: Sub-17
Ao12: 15.016 (2/3)
Comment: Started out first solve bad then counted a bunch of 13s so yay

1.(18.804)
2. (13.416)
3. 14.378
4. 15.184
5. 13.719
6. 14.190
7. 16.998
8. 16.409
9. 13.611
10. 13.943
11. 15.951
12. 15.779


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Feb 28, 2020)

goal:sub-16
cube:yuxin kylin v2 m
average:15.92 (2/3)

1. 16.34
2. 16.23
3. (14.42)
4. 16.10
5. (23.30) messed up cross
6. 15.40
7. 16.56
8. 16.37
9. 14.45
10. 14.96 
11. 17.03 n perm
12. 15.73


----------



## ADL (Feb 28, 2020)

Cube:YJ MGC Elite

Goal:Sub 25

Average:22.059

1. 26.131 
2. 25.998
3. 22.465
4.(27.665)N perm btw lol
5.17.814
6. 24.665
7. 21.163
8. (17.764)
9 .18.581
10. 20.365
11. 22.547
12. 20.863

Comment:great average with good cross solutions and good f2l transitions


----------



## Kauhu (Mar 2, 2020)

Goal: sub-30
Comment: First try so i messed alot of times because i was nervous. Kind of weird that my worst and best time were in a row.
avg of 12: 35.86
Time List:
1. 26.32
2. 35.02+2
3. 28.31
4. 40.98
5. 36.11
6. (26.07)
7. (47.33)
8. 46.42
9. 36.42
10. 32.07
11. 32.50
12. 40.40+2


----------



## Ciparo (Mar 2, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 2, 2020)

Goal: Sub-19
Cube: Dayan Tengyun M

 

ao12: 17.48 (3/3)

Really happy with some of the singles


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Mar 2, 2020)

Goal: Sub-17
Cube: Gan 356 XS
Ao12: 16.31 (3/3) )))
Comment: Didn't start timer on DNF 

16.26 
17.94 
20.90+ 
15.16
(12.67) 
18.86
14.67 
(DNF(0.01)) 
15.09 
13.19 
14.65 
16.37


----------



## Kauhu (Mar 5, 2020)

Goal: sub 30
Comment: I'M FINALLY SUB 30. My last PB was 23.82 so i broke it twice.
I've learned few more plls and improved my lookahead so it pays off!

avg of 12: 28.63
Time list:
1. 33.22
2. 31.50
3. 24.50
4. 25.05+2
5. 23.42 
6. 33.69
7. 32.26
8. (20.35) PB WITH REALLY GOOD IMPROVEMENT!!!
9. 26.07
10. 25.74
11. 28.86
12. (35.51)


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Mar 8, 2020)

goal:sub-16
cube:yuxin kylin v2 m
comment: sooo close!!
avg of 12: 16.15
Time List:
1. 15.25 
2. 14.52 
3. 15.67 
4. (18.19) 
5. 15.08 
6. 17.37 
7. (11.83) pb
8. 17.71 
9. 16.95 
10. 15.71 
11. 15.58 
12. 17.65


----------



## theos (Mar 8, 2020)

_Week 9_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Closest to my sub-20 goal so far. Just a couple of somewhat bad solves messing it up.

*Avg of 12:* 20.32

Time List:
1. 19.47
2. 21.32 - Slowish solve but an OLL skip
3. 22.62
4. 19.02
5. (26.54) - Very slow first block in F2L
6. 18.59
7. 21.20
8. (17.37) - Easy F2L
9. 18.91
10. 22.12 - Slow Z perm
11. 19.15
12. 20.81


----------



## Ciparo (Mar 8, 2020)

Cube: GAN 356x
Goal: sub 21 (3/3)
ao12: 19.82


----------



## Elite_Cuber (Mar 9, 2020)

_Week 1_
Goal: Sub-8.5
Cube: GTS3M
Comment: Some good singles. Pretty inconsistent.
Ao12: 8.68


----------



## Ciparo (Mar 9, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## toinou06cubing (Mar 9, 2020)

Goal: sub 17
Cube: MoYu Weilong GTS 3M
Comment: So inconsistent and bad for me...

*avg of 12: 17.686*

Time List:
1) 17.47
*2) (14.98)*
3) 18.59
4) 17.83
5) 15.99
6) 17.92
7) 18.42
8) *(22.12)*
9) 17.31
10) 16.84
11) 21.12
12) 15.37


----------



## skewbercuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Goal sub-20
Cube: Rs3m

19.36
19.69
(20.60)
17.63
20.21
16.23
16.98
19.06
19.30
(15.59)
19.11
19.75



Avg: 18.73


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 9, 2020)

Race to sub-11 (2/3)

Ao12: 10.69


----------



## theos (Mar 10, 2020)

_Week 10_
Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Valk 3 Power M
Comment: Easy success somehow. Still two counting 23s, but everything else was consistently under 20 seconds. Hope this carries through to my competition this coming weekend.

*Avg of 12:* 19.51 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 19.73
2. 19.52
3. 18.78
4. 23.55 - Slow start on F2L
5. 17.20
6. (29.52) - Couldn't for the life of me find the cubies to build the first F2L block
7. 18.69
8. 23.36
9. (16.65) - Got a free inserted pair during F2L
10. 19.80
11. 16.70 - Another free inserted pair during F2L
12. 17.81


----------



## Elite_Cuber (Mar 11, 2020)

Week 2
Goal: Sub-8.5
Cube: Valk 3M
Method: CFOP w/ 2LLL (White Cross only)
Comment: Good singles, bad average.
Ao12: 8.97


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Mar 11, 2020)

Cube: Gan 356 XS
Goal: Sub-16
Ao12: 15.08 (1/3)
Comment: yay!

12.33
15.09
(12.03) PLL skip
14.25
14.46
13.90
17.91
17.76
14.92
13.25
16.89
(20.63)


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Mar 14, 2020)

cube:yuxin kylin v2 m
goal:sub-16
Ao12:15.02(1/3)
comment: pb!!!!!
Time List:
1. (10.79) 
2. 15.68 
3. (17.53) 
4. 13.51 
5. 15.04 
6. 16.62 
7. 15.77 
8. 15.12 
9. 13.68 
10. 16.00 
11. 14.90 
12. 13.91


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ordinarycuber said:


> cube:yuxin kylin v2 m
> goal:sub-16
> Ao12:15.02(1/3)
> comment: pb!!!!!
> ...



Wow, nice job! Just goes to show that you don’t need to have a top of the line cube to get really good times


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 14, 2020)

Week 10
Cube: Gan356 XS
Goal: Sub 14
Average: 13.17 (3/3)

1. 14.09
2. 13.48
3. 15.08
4. 12.22
5. 13.25
6. 11.80
7. 12.91
8. (*16.93+*)
9. 15.14
10. 12.03
11. 11.71
12. (11.17)

Comment: I am excited to graduate from sub 14! This average started off pretty good, so I was a bit over confident and this showed on solves 8 and 9. However, I kept calm on the last 3 solves and got a solid ao12. I really should learn the rest of OLL soon, especially for my next steps in getting faster. Sub 13 should be hard at first, but I am hoping to achieve this goal in the future.


----------



## Ciparo (Mar 19, 2020)

Goal: sub 19
Ao12: 20.60 (0/3)


----------



## Ciparo (Mar 19, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Acuber123456 (Mar 20, 2020)

_Week 1_
Goal: Sub-17.5
Cube: Moyu Aulong V2
Comment: Not a great ao12 from me. Felt too nervous or something. I've been really working on my look ahead but I'm still pretty streaky on it.

*Avg of 12:* 18.80

Time List:
1. (23.37)
2. 18.17
3. 17.30
4. 18.08
5. 16.99
6. 18.10
7. 19.19
8. 18.92
9. 17.76
10. 20.131
11. 21.37
12. (16.07)


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 20, 2020)

Round 11
Cube: Gan356 XS
Goal: Sub 13
Average: *13.20*

1. (*19.26*)
2. 15.04
3. 12.68
4. 13.96
5. 12.98
6. 10.38
7. 13.17
8. 12.19
9. 12.75
10. 14.75+
11. (10.08)
12. 14.14

Comment: I was a lot closer than a thought I would be! Without the plus 2, it would of been a 13.00 average of 12. Without some inconsistency and less mistakes, this could of been sub 13.


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Mar 20, 2020)

Cube: Gan 356 XS
Goal: Sub-16
Ao12: 14.22 (3/3) )))
Comment: really well rounded average, nice solves, can't wait to be sub-15 on this challenge!

(17.334)
13.662
(12.686)
13.721
13.354
15.666
14.434
13.218
13.997
16.027
14.556
13.640


----------



## Weerwan (Mar 21, 2020)

*WEEK 1*
Cube : GAN 356 RS
Goal : Sub-20
Ao12 : 18.59 (1/3)

Comment : After I found out yesterday that my hands liked loose cube more than tight cube, my times dropped a lot. The results were pretty impressive but should have been more consistent.

1) 22.22
2) 18.18
3) (22.25)
4) 20.63
5) 16.91
6) 18.12
7) (15.61)
8) 16.91
9) 17.07
10) 15.77
11) 19.95
12) 20.11


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Mar 22, 2020)

cube: yuxin kylin v2 m
goal: sub-16
comment: pb ao12!!!!!
average:14.56
1. 13.46 
2. 15.14 
3. 13.38 
4. 15.81 
5. (16.73) 
6. 14.53 
7. 14.24 
8. 14.29 
9. 14.77 
10. 15.98 
11. 13.97 
12. (12.21)


----------



## ptf606 (Mar 23, 2020)

Cube: Weilong GTS3M
Goal: Sub 12
Comments: Not good.
Average: 14.31
1. 13.56 
2. (12.58) 
3. 14.13 
4. 14.33 
5. 14.73 
6. 13.91 
7. 13.78 
8. (DNF(14.75)) 
9. 17.53 
10. 12.99 
11. 14.85 
12. 13.24


----------



## KovyTheCuber (Mar 23, 2020)

Cube: Gans 365 Air
Goal: Sub 30
Average of 12: 28.31

1. 35.61
2. 25.66
3. 28.74
4. 24.78
5. 28.51
6. 32.95
7. 24.81
8. 25.17
9. 35.31
10. 27.27
11. 29.90
12. 24.23


----------



## Ciparo (Mar 27, 2020)

Goal: sub 20
Ao12: 19.68
Success: 1/3


----------



## Ciparo (Mar 27, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ptf606 (Mar 27, 2020)

Goal: Sub 12
Comments: Better, but still worse than I normally average. (maybe I should warm up lol)
Ao12: 13.52

1. 13.51 
2. 13.84 
3. 13.60 
4. 13.02 
5. 14.03 
6. 13.64 
7. 13.92 
8. (12.65) 
9. 13.13 
10. 12.71 
11. (19.65+) 
12. 13.77


----------



## Weerwan (Mar 28, 2020)

*WEEK 2*
Cube : GAN 356 RS
Goal : Sub-20
Ao12 : 18.54 (2/3)

Comment : I actually practice a lot for Cubing At Home Competition. Gotta say I like the results very much. Still had some terrible solves though.

1) (15.88)
2) 17.46
3) 15.86
4) 17.79
5) 20.21
6) 16.94
7) 16.69
8) (25.44) (Terrible lookahead especially cross and F2L)
9) 16.70
10) 23.20 (Not so terrible lookahead but still bad)
11) 19.39
12) 21.10


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Mar 29, 2020)

goal:sub-16
cube: mf2rs3m
comment: new cube
avg of 12: 14.23(3/3)

Time List:
1. 12.81 
2. 15.65 
3. (11.47) 
4. 14.05 
5. 14.07 
6. 15.81 
7. 12.77
8. 15.03 
9. (16.59) 
10. 15.72 
11. 12.62 
12. 13.81


----------



## GC1998 (Mar 29, 2020)

I've got sub-20 average before, but I haven't cubed in a while, so that's my current target.
Goal: Sub-20
Ao12: 20.68

Time List:
1.18.56
2. 20.25
3. 17.98
4. 17.27
5. 22.48
6. 25.57
7. (32.02)
8. 23.93
9. 20.62
10. (15.94)
11. 21.30
12. 18.82


----------



## Ciparo (Mar 30, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Acuber123456 (Mar 31, 2020)

_Week 10_
Goal: Sub-17
Cube: Moyu Aulong V2


*Avg of 12:* 17.05 

Time List:
1. 16.97
2. 16.00
3. 16.52
4. 20.19
5. 18.00
6. 14.47
7. (22.67)
8. 18.88
9. 17.00
10. (13.98)
11. 17.71
12. 14.74


----------



## Rv cuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Sub 15


----------



## Rv cuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Goal : sub 20
Cube: gan 356 xs
Times:
1)18.99
2)23.90
3)22.26
4)18.31
5)24.06
6)21.23
7)21.28
8)18.44
9)25.37
10)22.13
11)22.08
12)20.70
AVG:21.56s


----------



## Yohib Hussain (Mar 31, 2020)

Goal:- SUB 15

Cube:- GAN 356 X

Average:- 16.49(0/3)

1) 14.91
2) 15.26
3) 13.72
4) 14.61
5) 13.54
6) 16.03
7) 18.79
8) 18.59
9) 17.99
10) 20.08
11) 14.56
12) 20.94


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Yohib Hussain said:


> Goal:- SUB 15
> 
> Cube:- GAN 356 X
> 
> ...


Why are you saying 2/3? I saw your other post and you also failed to get a sub-15 average, so you should be at 0/3


----------



## Ayce (Mar 31, 2020)

Goal- Sub 20
Cube: Angstrom GTS3M
Ao12: 21.35

22.95 
18.56, 
22.09,
21.39, 
21.26, 
19.63,
21.94, 
21.69, 
15.05, 
21.09, 
22.91, 
29.41


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub 20
Cube: Gan 356 M

*Scrambles for week 14 (monday 30 march 2020)*
1. 17.64
2. 19.88
3. 22.31
4. [15.89]
5. 22.00
6. [26.94]
7. 19.17
8. 22.54
9. 17.55
10. 21.20
11. 16.52
12. 26.28

AVG: 20.51

Notes: might've accomplished the goal if I solved the last one better.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub 20 average. I haven't cubed in closers to like 6 years+ maybe?? Just got back into it thanks to quarantine and genuine interest. Also trying to get comfortable with yellow cross. (Normally do white cross).

Cube: I have no clue... if there was a cube guru who could look at inner pieces and I.D. a cube please message me lol I have tons of old cubes from 2012ish

*Average of 12: 22.89*

1.) (36.60) (Tried doing yellow cross.. yeahhhhhhh... >.<)
2.) 20.39
3.) 17.39
4.) 19.53
5.) 29.76 (Ran into a PLL that I have to re-learn D: )
6.) 22.73
7.) 30.53
8.) 22.65 (Was 20.6 plus 2)
9.) (16.53)
10.) 20.23
11.) 27.86
12.) 17.83


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ciparo said:


> Goal: sub 20
> Ao12: 19.68
> Success: 1/3
> 
> View attachment 11591



That looks nice, what timer is that?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub-18
Cube: Dayan Tengyun M

1) 16.69
2) (19.99)
3) 18.65
4) 18.62
5) 17.49
6) 18.49
7) 19.42
8) 15.79
9) 15.66
10) 17.62
11) (12.55) OLL skip
12) 16.72

Ao12: 17.51 (1/3)


----------



## GC1998 (Apr 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub-20
Avg of 12: 20.52

Time List:
20.80, 18.71, 16.64, 17.78, 24.34, 19.95, 25.54, 18.32, (16.28), 23.31, (27.68), 19.80

I was doing rubbish on the last, then got a PLL skip. Wasn't great in general.


----------



## Weerwan (Apr 2, 2020)

*WEEK 3*
Goal : Sub-20
Cube : Self-Magnetized GAN 356 RS
Ao12 : 18.54 (3/3)

Comment : Wow! Now I can finally say I'm Sub-20 but not much since I've set high standard when my time is Sub or not Sub. Overall, I think I'm doing very well here. Cube Control is now my main issue.

1) 19.40
2) (15.96)
3) (22.70)
4) 17.74
5) 19.07
6) 19.74
7) 17.43
8) 17.72
9) 17.14
10) 19.86
11) 20.25
12) 17.00


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Apr 3, 2020)

Cube: Gan 356 XS
Goal: Sub-15
Ao12: 13.85(1/3)
Comment: first few scrambles esp. number 1 were sooo easy wtf

15.42
14.72
14.56
13.86
(11.14)
14.19
(16.70)
14.30
14.41
13.03
12.10
11.77


----------



## Ayce (Apr 3, 2020)

Goal- Sub 20
Cube- Angstrom GTS3M
Ao12: 20.21 soooo close
1. 19.26
2. 20.38
3. 22.08
4. 23.01
5. 21.39
6. 19.93
7. 19.72
8. 16.39
9. 18.45
10. 28.29 
11. 20.59
12. 16.79


----------



## ExultantCarn (Apr 6, 2020)

Goal - Sub 9
Cube - Pro SHop GTS3M
avg of 12: 8.99

Time List:
1. 7.49 B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 D F' U' F D' B' L F L' U 
2. 8.73 F2 D' F2 U L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F' L U R D' B F' D' B2 D2 
3. (10.83) D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U F L D2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F R' 
4. 9.99 B D' R' U D2 L' D' B' D2 B' U2 F D2 F' D2 F U2 L F 
5. (6.84) F' L B' U F' R' D2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D R' F 
6. 8.44 L' B' D2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' F' U' F' R' F' R B R' D 
7. 7.03 F2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L' B L' R B U B2 D2 
8. 8.05 F' D2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 L D2 R2 U2 F' U L2 U B F' U 
9. 10.75 D B' D B R2 L' D' R' U' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 F' R2 L2 F' 
10. 9.07 F' L D R D2 F' L' B U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 
11. 10.40 U2 F U' D' R' D2 L D2 F2 B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D F' U 
12. 9.97 B L U2 D' B' L U' D2 F R2 F U2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2

nice average of 5 in there but the ao12 sucked especially considering that I average like 8.6 consistently and I've been sub 9 for almost a year now lol


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 7, 2020)

Cube: GAN 356X
Goal: sub 20 (0/3)
ao12: 20.07


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 7, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> That looks nice, what timer is that?


Twisty Timer for Android!


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 7, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 7, 2020)

Race to sub-11 (3/3) finally
Ao12: 9.75

This was definitely taking too long but I finally got my 3rd sub-11 Ao12 on here.

It was going to be PB Ao12 (9.67 currently) but I kinda failed the last 2 solves, still a very good Ao12 nonetheless.
Usually my turning gets really sloppy and I get nervous when I am about to get a good Ao12 but this time it really helped to always switch between csTimer and this thread and to not look on my session mean.

Also solves 6-10 make a 8.86 Ao5 beating my previous stackmat PB by 0.02.


----------



## pietaplays (Apr 7, 2020)

Goal: sub 27 
Cube: GAN AIR
Comment: it was an ok 1st attempt

avg of 12: 28.64
Time list:
1. (35.83)
2. 26.25
3. 25.61
4. 27.46
5. 30.12
6. 26.68
7. 27.75
8. 32.79
9. 30.13
10. 30.43
11. 29.16
12. (24.42)


----------



## ExultantCarn (Apr 7, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS3M

avg of 12: 8.50

Time List:
1. 8.48 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F' D' B2 D' L D' B' F D' 
2. 7.56 U2 F U2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 D L R D' U2 R' U B U2 
3. 7.32 R B2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 U' L2 F' R2 B F' D F' R' U' F 
4. (10.48) D L2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B' D2 U' L F2 L2 D2 U B 
5. 9.09 R' B2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 D B' U' F2 D R U' B' U' 
6. 9.01 D' F' L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D B' U' L B' L' B R2 
7. 9.00 D2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' B' D U2 L F R2 B' L' R2 
8. 8.52 L U2 F L2 D2 B2 F' D2 F' L2 F' L2 R' F L2 U' B2 R' B2 D' 
9. 8.32 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F' R2 D F L2 R B' D2 U R2 
10. 9.04 U2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U L F' R2 U2 F2 D R2 
11. (6.80) L2 F' D2 B D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 F' D' R' F' L U L R2 B' R U 
12. 8.64 L D' F2 L' F2 R' U R D B2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2

I am so angry right now


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 7, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 14.98
worst: 23.62

Average: 17.84 (σ = 2.56)


Time List:
1. 23.62 
2. 22.97 
3. 15.33 
4. 18.61 
5. 16.74 
6. 15.86 
7. 17.78 
8. 16.94+ 
9. 14.98 
10. 16.79 
11. 21.63 
12. 15.78


----------



## Weerwan (Apr 8, 2020)

*WEEK 4*
Goal : Sub-19
Cube : Self Magnetized GAN 356 RS
Ao12 : 17.11 (1/3)

Comment : So I'm trying to test something out by putting in lube before doing solves. The test was focused on feeling of the cube rather than time. But the results still impressed me.

Time List:
1. 17.02
2. 17.14
3. 17.31
4. 17.62
5. 16.78
6. 15.58
7. 17.30
8. 15.38
9. (14.71)
10. 18.97
11. (22.27)
12. 18.03


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Apr 11, 2020)

week 15
goal: sub-15
cube: mf3rs3m
avg of 12: 15.53
Time List:
1. 13.61
2. 15.90
3. (18.58)
4. 13.94
5. 12.95 
6. 14.72
7. 16.79
8. 18.32
9. 17.92
10. 16.23
11. (12.33)
12. 14.87


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 11, 2020)

Cube: Valk 3 Elite M
Goal: Sub 8.5 (1/3)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-10
avg of 12: 9.407

Time List:
2099. 8.389 B' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 L2 U L U F R D2 B' R2 D F2 
2100. 7.752 B2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 R' F U B' D F D' U2 B2 
2101. 8.852 U L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R B' D' F' D' U B2 L2 R' B' 
2102. 10.265 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B2 F' D2 F R F U' L D L' B' U' 
2103. 12.953 R2 B2 L F2 L U2 L2 R U2 B2 U' L F' L' D' F' U R' D2 
2104. 9.074 B2 U' R F U' R D2 B L2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 L' F' 
2105. 11.303 B U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 B D B' U' F U L2 R 
2106. 12.653 U2 R U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' F U' L' R2 B' F2 U 
2107. 7.706 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L' B L D2 B' F' D' B U 
2108. 8.749 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 U R2 F U2 B' L2 D' R' 
2109. 8.299 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F' U B D' U' L' U' F2 D' 
2110. 8.736 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 L R U' B F2 U R' D R F'

Just so inconsistent...might have been decent if I didn't get 4 sup-10s...they ruined my whole average


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 14, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
> solves/total: 12/12
> 
> single
> ...


What is your goal?


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 14, 2020)

Goal: sub 20 (1/3)
Ao12: 19.43


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 14, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 14, 2020)

Race to sub-10 (0/3)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-14 (solving from 2020-04-14 16:54:33 to 2020-04-14 16:59:48)
avg of 12: 10.91

Time List:
1. 11.06 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R F' U' R2 F2 L' B2 F U' @2020-04-14 16:54:33 
2. 10.59 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 F' D R' U2 F' D L2 U' R @2020-04-14 16:55:01 
3. 11.61 U2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 L2 R2 B' L B U' B2 F U L @2020-04-14 16:55:30 
4. (9.30) U' L2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' D L' B F' U2 L B2 R' @2020-04-14 16:55:58 
5. 12.16 L2 U B2 U' F2 U R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L B' R U2 L2 U' L R2 @2020-04-14 16:56:26 
6. 10.00 L2 F2 L2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B2 R' B2 F' U' L D' B2 U2 F L' R2 @2020-04-14 16:57:01 
7. (12.78) U2 L D2 F2 B' L' D R' B D R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U' @2020-04-14 16:57:31 
8. 11.49 U D B L U2 R' D2 F' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 @2020-04-14 16:57:58 
9. 9.90 R' B2 R2 F2 B' D' L B U2 B D2 F R2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 U' L2 @2020-04-14 16:58:24 
10. 9.93 B' U R2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 B U2 D' L B' U2 L2 D' U' @2020-04-14 16:58:50 
11. 10.39 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B' D2 L2 D L F R D2 F @2020-04-14 16:59:18 
12. 11.97 R D L F' L2 D2 L2 U' B R' B2 U D R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 @2020-04-14 16:59:48

terrible turning 
only 3 sub-10 oof


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 14, 2020)

Week 16
Goal: Sub-18
Cube: Dayan Tengyun M

1) 17.59
2) 18.99
3) 15.79
4) 17.42
5) 15.29
6) 15.12
7) (20.62)
8) 17.09
9) 17.12
10) 15.42
11) 16.65
12) (14.19)

Ao12: 16.65 (2/3)

Yay!


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ciparo said:


> What is your goal?


Sub 20 average! So That would put me at (1/3)? Or (0/3)?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

2020 week 16
Goal: sub 8.5
Cube: MF3RS2 M
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-14
avg of 12: 8.972

Time List:
2142. 8.780 D' B R' F B U F2 U' L' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 
2143. 7.588 L2 F' R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 U2 R B D' L2 
2144. 11.030 D' R2 U R2 B L D' F R2 F R2 F' L2 B L2 F D2 F B2 D' 
2145. 7.376 D F2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F D2 R D' B F2 L' B2 F2 R' 
2146. 7.637 L2 D F2 L2 B U2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F' D B' L' F' D R B' 
2147. 10.352 U2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' R D2 U R2 F' L R2 F' 
2148. 8.625 D R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U2 B U F R2 B' U L F2 U' 
2149. 10.934 F' U R' U2 B' F' D2 U2 B' R2 B' F' R2 F' D' R U' L' B L R2 
2150. 8.376 U2 F' L F2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R U' B D U' B2 U2 R2 
2151. 7.570 U2 L U2 R' D2 L F2 L2 U2 R' U2 D B' L D R2 U' B R F' U' 
2152. 9.861 L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F' R' B D R D' B2 D2 R F 
2153. 9.992 R2 L' D2 F U2 R F U' R2 U D' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 B R

just too inconsistent. I was trying out one of my backup mains so I'm not too mad at myself though.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> Sub 20 average! So That would put me at (1/3)? Or (0/3)?


1/3 because you got a sub-20 average.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 15, 2020)

Week 16
Goal: Sub-20

Got a new cube! Got the gts3m from moyu and it is sick.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-14
solves/total: 12/12

avg of 12
current: 18.55 (σ = 2.10)
best: 18.55 (σ = 2.10)

Average: 18.55 (σ = 2.10)
Mean: 18.82

Time List:
1. 19.10 
2. 22.31 
3. 19.02 
4. (25.71) 
5. (14.69) 
6. 18.09 
7. 17.08 
8. 18.03 
9. 14.77 
10. 17.39 
11. 21.16 
12. 18.54


----------



## CashCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

Goal: Sub-20
avg of 12: 20.153

Time List:
1. (15.663)
2. 17.042
3. 24.286
4. 23.952
5. 17.761
6. 17.806
7. 19.538
8. 22.625
9. 23.194
10.17.796
11. 17.531
12. (27.828)

Last solve I messed up OLL. Still in the process of learning full OLL. First solve had an easy ZBLL.


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

CashCuber said:


> Goal: Sub-20
> avg of 12: 20.153
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Wanna race? I am slightly worse than you but I am a tryhard lol


----------



## ExultantCarn (Apr 19, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Cube: GTS3M
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 8.22
Time List:
1. 8.07 U F' B' D2 L B U' B' R F2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 
2. 8.06 R U' L2 B U' F' B L2 U D2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 R U2 L F2 
3. (11.18) D R B' R F' B2 U2 L D F2 L F2 B2 R' D2 R2 L U2 L2 F2 
4. 8.16 L B R2 F' R2 L U2 R U F R2 F R2 B L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F 
5. 8.00 F D2 B2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F' R' F' D F2 U L R U' 
6. 9.12 R F' D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 B D' B' D' L' U' R' 
7. (7.77) B L' F' U L2 U' F D B2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 U F 
8. 7.77 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' L B F2 D2 L D' R2 F D' 
9. 9.09 L B2 U2 L U2 L' F2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' B' R2 D L U' 
10. 8.18 F2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 B L2 B L2 D2 B' R' B F2 U B' D' B' F' 
11. (7.90) L' F2 B U2 R' D B' R' L F R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 
12. 7.85 F' L' U L2 B' U' R2 F R D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 19, 2020)

Coming back to this race!
Race to: sub-13
Ao12: 12.18 (1/3)
1. 12.802
2. 12.487
3. 12.718
4. 12.188
5. 12.150
6. 11.870
7. *10.693*
8. 10.995
9. 12.543
10. 11.504
11. 12.581
12. *15.206*


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 19, 2020)

Week 16
Goal: sub 8.5
Cube: Valk 3 Elite M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-19
avg of 12: 8.742

Time List:
2251. 10.235 B' D2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 R' F2 D' R' F U2 R' U2 R' U2 
2252. 7.293 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 B' U' F' L' R2 D' F2 L B2 
2253. 9.764 L' B R' U' F L U2 D R' U2 F2 U B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D 
2254. 7.485 R F2 D2 L R B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 B' U B2 L' R2 D' L2 D' 
2255. 7.930 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 R D2 F2 D' L D2 B' U L' U' B2 F' U' 
2256. 9.143 D R' L2 U D L' B' D R2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F U 
2257. 10.008 R' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 R U2 R' B R2 U L R' B R2 D2 F' U 
2258. 6.376 L U2 B2 F2 L D2 R B2 R U2 D' B F D L2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 
2259. 8.670 B2 D' F U2 R2 F' U' L' F' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 D2 L2 B' U2 
2260. 8.333 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 R' U F2 L F' U L B L 
2261. 9.166 D2 L R' F2 L D2 L' U2 R D2 R' D B' R F U2 L' F' D' 
2262. 9.623 D L2 D' F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D F D' R B' L2 F2 D' U' L

so inconsistent.


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Apr 19, 2020)

week 16
Goal:sub-20
cube: Dayan Tengyun M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-19 (solving from 2020-04-19 18:28:30 to 2020-04-19 18:36:40)
avg of 12: 17.77

Time List:
1. (15.12) U F' B' D2 L B U' B' R F2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 @2020-04-19 18:28:30 
2. 17.64 D R B' R F' B2 U2 L D F2 L F2 B2 R' D2 R2 L U2 L2 F2 @2020-04-19 18:29:52 
3. 17.82 L B R2 F' R2 L U2 R U F R2 F R2 B L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F @2020-04-19 18:30:42 
4. 17.64 F D2 B2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F' R' F' D F2 U L R U' @2020-04-19 18:31:21 
5. 17.04 R F' D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 B D' B' D' L' U' R' @2020-04-19 18:32:01 
6. 18.52 B L' F' U L2 U' F D B2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 U F @2020-04-19 18:32:38 
7. (19.32) F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' L B F2 D2 L D' R2 F D' @2020-04-19 18:33:16 
8. 18.13 L B2 U2 L U2 L' F2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' B' R2 D L U' @2020-04-19 18:33:51 
9. 17.21 F2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 B L2 B L2 D2 B' R' B F2 U B' D' B' F' @2020-04-19 18:34:27 
10. 17.13 L' F2 B U2 R' D B' R' L F R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 @2020-04-19 18:35:03 
11. 18.68 F' L' U L2 B' U' R2 F R D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 @2020-04-19 18:35:36 
12. 17.91 F' L' U L2 B' U' R2 F R D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 @2020-04-19 18:36:40

I kinda was here a while back, and I kinda quit. But now im back and ready to beat my goal!


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 22, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> Sub 20 average! So That would put me at (1/3)? Or (0/3)?


 0/3, cause your Ao12 was above 20 seconds.


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 22, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> 1/3 because you got a sub-20 average.


His Ao12 was 22 seconds, no?


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 22, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 22, 2020)

Week 17
Since I never get sub 8.5 and I have cold hands rn my goal will be sub 9
Cube Valk 3 Elite M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-22
avg of 12: 9.128

Time List:
2267. 9.027 D' L' B U2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F' R' D L' R2 B' F' D2 
2268. 9.087 F2 U L2 U2 F D L F' R' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' 
2269. 7.924 R D' F' R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U L' B2 R2 B' D U2 F2 
2270. 10.197 F D' F R' U L2 U D' L F U F2 R2 F2 U' D2 R2 U B2 U2 
2271. 9.119 F' R2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B F2 U2 L F R2 B L' U B F L' 
2272. 9.409 L D B D2 B U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L' U' 
2273. DNF(9.937) D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L B2 R D2 L D2 U F2 R' F L B2 D2 L2 R2 
2274. 9.954 L F R2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 B R2 B R' F2 L' B2 D' U2 F' L 
2275. 6.662 D F R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 F' R' D U L' D' B U B 
2276. 9.736 B2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F R2 D2 R' F' R' D' L' U2 B D U' R2 
2277. 8.744 R D' B2 L' D2 L F R' U2 F2 B D2 B R2 B U2 R2 B U2 F 
2278. 8.086 F2 U2 B R2 B' R2 B L2 R2 B' F' U' B2 D R' F' L2 U' B' R2

wow I failed.


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 22, 2020)

Race to sub-13 (2/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-22
avg of 12: 11.961

Time List:
1. 12.652 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 F' U' F2 R U2 F' L D2 U' R' 
2. 10.749 R' U' R' D' F' L B' D' B2 D2 L2 U2 R B2 L' F2 B2 U2 L' F2 
3. 12.596 L' F2 R U2 R U2 L' B2 F2 D2 U L' U2 B' R' F2 L' D U' 
4. 12.143 U L' R' D2 L' F2 L B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 B U2 F D L2 U' 
5. 12.399 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' D' F' L' R B L2 U' L' 
6. 12.064 L' F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 L' F' U' B' L' F' U' R' 
7. 11.526 L2 D' R U F' D2 B' U' L' U2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U D' 
8. 12.714 L F' L2 F2 D' U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B' R D2 B L2 B2 L' U 
9. (10.226) R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' B D' R' U B' U F 
10. (12.787) B U2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' U' R F L B L' D R' U' 
11. 12.135 U B2 L B2 R' D2 L D2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' F L2 B L' D' F' R' U' 
12. 10.632 F' R D2 R D B' R L F' B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 22, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
> solves/total: 12/12
> 
> single
> ...


@Ciparo This one is what he was referring to. I dont mind starting at 0/3 though.


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 22, 2020)

Goal Sub 20
Cube Gan 354

*Scrambles for week 17 (monday 20 april 2020)*
1. 19.64 White
2. 20.89 Red 
3. 23.08 Red (paused too much, didn't inspect first pair) 
4. 22.78 White (bad) 
5. 22.30 Yellow 
6. 19.21 White 
7. 22.31 White
8. *28.39 *Yellow (wrong OLL lol) 
9. 23.40 Yellow
10. *16.80* White
11. 19.36 White
12. 21.16 Red

AVG: 21.40

Usual average... but some inconsistence.


----------



## xcross (Apr 22, 2020)

Goal: Sub 39
Cube: Qiyi Warrior S

(1/1)

1. 39.24 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 F' U' F2 R U2 F' L D2 U' R'
2. 38.13 R' U' R' D' F' L B' D' B2 D2 L2 U2 R B2 L' F2 B2 U2 L' F2
3. 30.97 L' F2 R U2 R U2 L' B2 F2 D2 U L' U2 B' R' F2 L' D U'
4. 39.35 U L' R' D2 L' F2 L B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 B U2 F D L2 U'
5. 0.18 (DNF) U F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' D' F' L' R B L2 U' L'
6. 38.72 L' F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 L' F' U' B' L' F' U' R'
7. 42.98 L2 D' R U F' D2 B' U' L' U2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U D'
8. 29.65 L F' L2 F2 D' U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B' R D2 B L2 B2 L' U
9. 33.81 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' B D' R' U B' U F
10. 33.81 B U2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' U' R F L B L' D R' U'
11. 33.60 U B2 L B2 R' D2 L D2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' F L2 B L' D' F' R' U'
12. 40.82 F' R D2 R D B' R L F' B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2
Ao12: 37.14
Comment: worst times on this thread

EDIT: Forgot average! Gah!


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 22, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> @Ciparo This one is what he was referring to. I dont mind starting at 0/3 though.


I'll adjust it to 1/3!


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Apr 23, 2020)

Goal: Sub 20
Cube: Dayan Tengyun M

avg of 12: 16.91

Time List:
1. 14.25 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 F' U' F2 R U2 F' L D2 U' R' 
2. 17.60 R' U' R' D' F' L B' D' B2 D2 L2 U2 R B2 L' F2 B2 U2 L' F2 
3. 19.47 L' F2 R U2 R U2 L' B2 F2 D2 U L' U2 B' R' F2 L' D U' 
4. 18.16 U L' R' D2 L' F2 L B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 B U2 F D L2 U' 
5. 16.76 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' D' F' L' R B L2 U' L' 
6. 17.00 L' F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 L' F' U' B' L' F' U' R' 
7. 20.19 L2 D' R U F' D2 B' U' L' U2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U D' 
8. 14.41 L F' L2 F2 D' U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B' R D2 B L2 B2 L' U 
9. (20.63) R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' B D' R' U B' U F 
10. (12.38) B U2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' U' R F L B L' D R' U' 
11. 15.08 U B2 L B2 R' D2 L D2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' F L2 B L' D' F' R' U' 
12. 16.18 F' R D2 R D B' R L F' B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 

I mean, I did it?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 23, 2020)

Goal: Sub-18

1) 17.05
2) 17.25
3) 17.95
4) 16.39
5) 18.12
6) 17.73
7) 17.68
8) 17.69
9) (15.72)
10) 18.22
11) 18.67
12) (24.62)

Ao12: 17.63 (3/3)


----------



## GarethBert11 (Apr 26, 2020)

Goal sub-13
Cube: gts2m

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-26
avg of 12: 13.62

Time List:
1. 13.16 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 F' U' F2 R U2 F' L D2 U' R' 
2. 12.18 R' U' R' D' F' L B' D' B2 D2 L2 U2 R B2 L' F2 B2 U2 L' F2 
3. (16.06) L' F2 R U2 R U2 L' B2 F2 D2 U L' U2 B' R' F2 L' D U' 
4. 14.60 U L' R' D2 L' F2 L B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 B U2 F D L2 U' 
5. 13.76 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' D' F' L' R B L2 U' L' 
6. (11.71) L' F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 L' F' U' B' L' F' U' R' 
7. 13.16 L2 D' R U F' D2 B' U' L' U2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U D' 
8. 12.63 L F' L2 F2 D' U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B' R D2 B L2 B2 L' U 
9. 12.97 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' B D' R' U B' U F 
10. 15.80 B U2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' U' R F L B L' D R' U' 
11. 14.04 U B2 L B2 R' D2 L D2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' F L2 B L' D' F' R' U' 
12. 13.86 F' R D2 R D B' R L F' B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2

doing so well at the beginning. but f-d it up at the end.


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 26, 2020)

Goal = sub 20
ao12 = 20.96 (0/3)


----------



## Ciparo (Apr 27, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 27, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-27
avg of 12: 9.123

Time List:
2317. 8.013 U' B2 D' L D' F' U B' R D B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 
2318. 7.526 U2 F L2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 R' D U B' R F R2 B' R F 
2319. 12.480 F2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 F D2 F U2 F' D' U R' F' D2 L D R F2 
2320. 15.425 F2 R2 L2 B' D' L U' L2 D2 B D2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B' R' U 
2321. 7.687 F L B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B R D U F L' U' 
2322. 8.069 D' B R' U' R2 D2 F2 B' R F B' R2 F U2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 
2323. 9.596 U' L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 R' B' L R' F U' F2 L' R' 
2324. 7.567 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L' B F' D R U B U2 L' 
2325. 9.588 U R' B D2 B2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B' L2 R' B2 U' F' 
2326. 10.562 D U2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' L' D' U' B R' F' D B R2 
2327. 8.960 U F' R' F L2 U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 F' R' U' L' F' D U2 F 
2328. 8.707 B R D F L F2 R D L' D2 R' F2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R' D2

if I hadn't locked up and gotten that stupid 15 it would've been pretty decent.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 27, 2020)

Race to sub-10

Ao12: 10.23 (0/3)

Time List:
1. 10.44 U2 R2 F2 R D' L' F D2 B L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 @2020-04-27 19:37:57 
2. (29.89) D2 L' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 F R2 B U F' D' B' F2 L D' B @2020-04-27 19:39:17 
3. 10.52 U2 R' U' R2 F2 D' B2 D U2 L2 D2 L2 R D2 B' L' R2 B U' L' @2020-04-27 19:40:29 
4. 11.04 B2 R F' R L2 F D R2 U2 R2 F U2 F R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' @2020-04-27 19:41:11 
5. 8.96 L' B' R2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' L F D B U' B U2 @2020-04-27 19:41:47 
6. 10.21 B2 L2 D B' D' B2 U F U2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 R L D2 F2 U2 F @2020-04-27 19:42:44 
7. (8.87) R' F2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 R' B2 R F' D F2 D2 L B' D' F L' @2020-04-27 19:44:01 
8. 10.36 B2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L' B2 U2 L' D L' U F' D @2020-04-27 19:45:16 
9. 11.08 L' U2 F' B' D2 R' D' F2 D2 L2 F D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F2 D' @2020-04-27 19:46:30 
10. 10.02 U' D2 L' U F' U2 D R' F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 @2020-04-27 19:47:15 
11. 9.99 U2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 B' R2 F' L2 R' D L' D U2 B' U L2 R @2020-04-27 19:47:41 
12. 9.65 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 R B2 U2 B D' F2 U B2 R' B2 L' D2 @2020-04-27 19:48:10

pretty good scrambles but terrible turning rip


----------



## xcross (Apr 27, 2020)

Race to Sub 39

Ao12: 34.90 (Way below goal!)

1. 41.46 F2 B D F2 R' F R F D2 B U2 F L2 B L2 B U2 F' R2 L F 
2. 38.20 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 B F' U B2 U' L D' B' R F D2 
3. 29.38 L B' U2 B2 D B2 U L2 R2 F2 D L2 B U2 L' F' U B R U' 
4. 39.38 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F L2 B' U' L B' R' D U' F U F' 
5. 33.60 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D L2 B2 D L' D' F R' F' R2 D' B D2 R 
6. 37.84 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' B R2 B' L U' B U R' F U' 
7. 29.28 F' B2 R F2 L D2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B L2 U F L2 D2 B 
8. 51.47 D F' L F' R' F U' L D R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 (Double OLL, Double PLL, and Double AUF LOL)
9. 31.53 B2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' F' D' F' R' D2 F' U L' D2 
10. 34.67 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B D2 U2 B' R2 L U' R B' L U R' D' U 
11. 33.62 B R2 F' D' F2 R D R D' F R2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F 
12. 27.62 R U R2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F D2 F2 D' F2 D' L' F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 27, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-21
*Cube:* Gan 356 X
*Before comment:* I haven't done this for a while. This is a pretty easy goal. I will probably skip to sub-19 when I'm done with this.

*Times:
1.* 20.893
*2.* 19.321
*3.* 19.263
*4.* 18.247
*5.* 19.324
*6.* 23.542
*7.* 17.336
*8.* 18.546
*9.* (16.384)
*10.* 21.110
*11.* 18.784
*12.* (26.004)
*Average:* 19.636

*After comment:* Nice ending , but like I said, piece of cake.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 30, 2020)

I went OFF this week I guess? 

Goal: Sub 19 consistently
Cube: MoYu GTS3 M stickerless set up by TheCubicle

After-thoughts:
-If I had better consistentcy I could have averaged probably 14-15 I am guessing. The speed is coming back, getting better at looking ahead too. This is fun!
-I had paused on the PLL for about half a second on the 12.71, maaaaaaaaannn... haha


----------



## MarkA64 (May 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub 20
Cube: Gan XS

*Scrambles for week 18 (monday 27 april 2020)*

Ao12: 19.81

1. 18.23
2. 19.00
3. 25.15
4. (DNF)
5. (13.96)
6. 18.18
7. 20.66
8. 20.83
9. 18.24
10. 21.65
11. 16.41
12. 19.74

Notes: lol. I really don't know.

Working on consistency. I'm not that slow if I can get fullstep 13s sometimes. But I just want to solidify sub-20 for now.


----------



## Rafaello (May 3, 2020)

Race to sub-13 (3/3)
avg of 12: *11.813*

Time List:
1. 11.844 
2. 12.393
3. 12.649 
4. 10.976 
5. 11.578 
6.* (13.790)* 
7. 11.082 
8. 12.557 
9. *(10.915) * 
10. 11.990 
11. 10.952 
12. 12.104 

Decent, except for 3 and 6


----------



## Ayce (May 4, 2020)

Goal: Sub 20

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-04
avg of 12: 21.91

Time List:
1. 25.47 F2 B D F2 R' F R F D2 B U2 F L2 B L2 B U2 F' R2 L F 
2. 22.04 L B' U2 B2 D B2 U L2 R2 F2 D L2 B U2 L' F' U B R U' 
3. 21.53 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F L2 B' U' L B' R' D U' F U F' 
4. 17.80 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D L2 B2 D L' D' F R' F' R2 D' B D2 R 
5. (15.83) B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' B R2 B' L U' B U R' F U' 
6. 23.74 F' B2 R F2 L D2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B L2 U F L2 D2 B 
7. 22.51 D F' L F' R' F U' L D R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 
8. 17.42 B2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' F' D' F' R' D2 F' U L' D2 
9. 28.95 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B D2 U2 B' R2 L U' R B' L U R' D' U 
10. 19.82 B R2 F' D' F2 R D R D' F R2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F 
11. 19.77 U R F2 R2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F' R D' L 
12. (31.05) B U' R L B' R2 U F' U2 F D2 F' R2 F D2 B' D2 L2 B' U B'


----------



## Animaginarytale (May 5, 2020)

Goal: Sub 17

Cube: Gan 354 M

1. (25.35)
2. 17.66
3. 23.32
4. 18.04
5. (13.87)
6. 17.82
7. 16.50
8. 18.36
9. 17.14
10. 18.89
11. 14.83
12. 20.03

Ao12: 18.25


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 5, 2020)

week 18
goal: sub 9 (1/3)

avg of 12: 8.448

Time List:
2625. 9.701 
2626. 9.635 
2627. 7.225 
2628. 8.123 
2629. 7.945 
2630. 9.245 
2631. 7.358 
2632. 7.711 
2633. 9.254 
2634. 8.809 
2635. 9.170 
2636. 6.776 

wow the one time I don't go for sub 8.5 I get a sub 8.5 average


----------



## Ciparo (May 5, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 5, 2020)

*Goal: *Sub-21
*Cube:* Gan 356 X

*Times:
1.* 18.296
*2.* 18.407
*3.* 17.418
*4.* 20.527
*5.* (24.433) (5 second V-perm execution lol)
*6.* 21.555
*7.* (14.718)
*8.* 16.732
*9.* 19.434
*10.* 19.111
*11.* 18.342
*12.* 16.714
*Average:* 18.652 (3/3)
*Comment(s):* I'm going to probably skip sub-20 and go straight to sub-19.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 6, 2020)

Sub 12 (CFOP, Little magic M)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-06
avg of 12: *12.573*

Time List:
12.930, 14.200+, (10.213), 13.658, 12.507, 13.791, 10.948, 12.120, 10.992, (15.154), 11.711, 12.874

kinda meh.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 6, 2020)

I guess my last average was before the new scrambles came out, so I won't count that one since I had already done those same scrambles the previous week, but here is my average with the new scrambles:

week 19
goal: sub 9 (1/3)

avg of 12: 8.864

Time List:
2638. 9.004 
2639. 8.209 
2640. 8.589 
2641. 8.993 
2642. 9.387 
2643. 9.272 
2644. 7.040 
2645. 11.635 
2646. 7.409 
2647. 9.993 
2648. 9.483 
2649. 8.296


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 6, 2020)

Cube: Gan RSM
Goal: Sub-18 (It was sub-20 before, but I haven’t done this in several months so...)
Ao12: 18.83 (0/3)


1. 17.02 B R' F' L2 D L2 D U R2 U L2 D' L' D2 B U R U2 L 
2. 18.66 R2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' L D' U2 B U2 L' B R' B F' 
3. 16.51 B2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F' D' U' L' F' L B D' B2 
4. 20.47 D' F' R' F' B2 R B L' D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L 
5. 19.03 F' L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' F' U' L' B2 D' R2 F' D2 
6. 18.70 D' R D R2 F2 L F U' F U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F R2 B U2 R 
7. 21.72 D B2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B U R2 B L' U' L F 
8. 18.95 D' U' L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 F L2 U B L R U2 B' D' B2 
9. (15.02) L2 R2 B F2 D2 B' L2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L' F' U2 B' L' D' R2 B2 
10. (22.01) D' R2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R B U L R D' B' F2 R 
11. 16.75 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D U F U2 R' B' F L' U R F2 
12. 20.49 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' D' B' U' F2 D2 U2

Total garbage, no warm up, and I didn’t have my GTS3M with me. Oh well, I’ll have to try harder next time.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 7, 2020)

1. B R' F' L2 D L2 D U R2 U L2 D' L' D2 B U R U2 L (22.41)
2. R2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' L D' U2 B U2 L' B R' B F' 15.86
3. B2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F' D' U' L' F' L B D' B2 19.13
4. D' F' R' F' B2 R B L' D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L 19.14
5. F' L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' F' U' L' B2 D' R2 F' D2 16.60
6. D' R D R2 F2 L F U' F U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F R2 B U2 R 16.60
7. D B2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B U R2 B L' U' L F 15.35
8. D' U' L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 F L2 U B L R U2 B' D' B2 15.84
9. L2 R2 B F2 D2 B' L2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L' F' U2 B' L' D' R2 B2 (14.73)
10. D' R2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R B U L R D' B' F2 R 20.07
11. R2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D U F U2 R' B' F L' U R F2 18.69
12. D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' D' B' U' F2 D2 U2 21.98+
17.92ao12!!
My goal it to be sun 14 consistently!


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 7, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> 5. F' L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' F' U' L' B2 D' R2 F' D2 16.60
> 6. D' R D R2 F2 L F U' F U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F R2 B U2 R 16.60


whoa 2 16.60's in a row!


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 7, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> whoa 2 16.60's in a row!


IKR!


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (May 7, 2020)

Goal:*Sub 25*
Average of 12: *27.640*
1. 23.483
2. 24.481
3. 25.000
4. 27.335
5. 30.020
6. 26.086
7. 28.079
8. 30.006
9. 26.294
10. 32.097
11. 27.317
12. 31.777


----------



## Insert---Name (May 7, 2020)

Goal: Sub 16
Ao12: 16.08

1. 14.31 B R' F' L2 D L2 D U R2 U L2 D' L' D2 B U R U2 L
2. 15.81 R2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' L D' U2 B U2 L' B R' B F'
3. (20.15) B2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F' D' U' L' F' L B D' B2
4. 18.28 D' F' R' F' B2 R B L' D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L
5. 16.43 F' L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' F' U' L' B2 D' R2 F' D2
6. 15.16 D' R D R2 F2 L F U' F U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F R2 B U2 R
7. 13.84 D B2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B U R2 B L' U' L F
8. 16.01 D' U' L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 F L2 U B L R U2 B' D' B2
9. 16.60 L2 R2 B F2 D2 B' L2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L' F' U2 B' L' D' R2 B2
10. 19.16 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R B U L R D' B' F2 R
11. (13.25) R2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D U F U2 R' B' F L' U R F2
12. 15.22 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' D' B' U' F2 D2 U2

Missed my goal by 0.08 seconds


----------



## Ayce (May 8, 2020)

Goal- Sub 20
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-08
avg of 12: 22.23

Time List:
1. 23.12 B R' F' L2 D L2 D U R2 U L2 D' L' D2 B U R U2 L 
2. 20.91 R2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' L D' U2 B U2 L' B R' B F' 
3. 20.73 B2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F' D' U' L' F' L B D' B2 
4. 24.15 D' F' R' F' B2 R B L' D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L 
5. 22.88 F' L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' F' U' L' B2 D' R2 F' D2 
6. 21.36 D' R D R2 F2 L F U' F U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F R2 B U2 R 
7. (35.73) D B2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B U R2 B L' U' L F 
8. 19.75 D' U' L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 F L2 U B L R U2 B' D' B2 
9. (18.86) L2 R2 B F2 D2 B' L2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L' F' U2 B' L' D' R2 B2 
10. 24.16 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R B U L R D' B' F2 R 
11. 25.68 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D U F U2 R' B' F L' U R F2 
12. 19.55 D2 B' L D' F' U2 L F' L F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' D


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 9, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> whoa 2 16.60's in a row!





PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> IKR!


#Consistency


----------



## Ciparo (May 11, 2020)

Goal = sub 20
Ao12 = 19.92
Success = 1/3


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 11, 2020)

Ciparo said:


> Goal = sub 20
> Ao12 = 19.92
> Success = 1/3
> View attachment 12121


Woah what app is that?


----------



## Ciparo (May 11, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Ciparo (May 11, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Woah what app is that?


Twisty Timer. Hands down the best (and completely free) app for Android.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 11, 2020)

it’s $3 on iPhone


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 11, 2020)

Goal: Sub 9
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-11 (I used your scrambles)
avg of 12: 9.037 (0/3)

Time List:
2757. 8.251 U F D' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F U' L' F2 U B D
2758. 8.949 B2 L' D R2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' D' L U2 F
2759. 8.394 U' F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 U2 F R' D' U2 B' R D' U B2 L
2760. 10.985 D2 F R' B' U' F U2 B' R F2 D2 B' U2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 B'
2761. 8.501 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B' L' F R D' U' L' F D L2
2762. 7.862 R' F' U2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 R' U' L B F L' B R
2763. 9.108 U F' R2 U' R' L' F' L D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 D2
2764. 9.628 R U R2 F2 R2 B L2 F' D2 B L2 B' U2 F' L' U' F' R D
2765. 8.452 D2 B L F L U' F R' B U2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2
2766. 13.810 F' L' B2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' U' L2 R U' F
2767. 7.487 R' F2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 L' D L' R2 D' U F L' U'
2768. 10.238 R2 D U B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R' D L B' R' U F' U2 R2

those 10s and 13s ruined everything


----------



## Mike3451 (May 11, 2020)

Cube: Cyclone Boys FeiJue
Goal: Sub 20
Method: CFOP
Average of 12: 24.19
5-11-20

1. 24.51 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 L' U B D2 U' B2 D B'
2. 19.63 L' U' F' L2 U D2 B R' B D2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 L2 B' D2 B' D
3. 20.16 F U F' R' B L' B2 R' F2 R2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 R'
4. 32.03 F U2 B U2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F' D' F2 U' F U' B' U2 L U'
5. 18.17 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 L' D U' L' D B L D L'
6. 25.36 U2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 D L2 U2 F' R2 F' L' U2 F L R2
7. 23.86 B2 U F U2 D' R' U D2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 L' U
8. 23.29 D L F2 R F B R D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 B2 D2 B R2
9. 33.41 D2 L2 D2 B' R U L U2 L2 D2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U F
10. 26.25 R U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R F D2 R' B U' L' R2 D'
11. 21.98 U2 L' D F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B R' D2 L B2 D U' F
12. 24.84 L2 U B2 L2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 D2 U' R' F' U L R U2 R B R'


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

I forgot about this. I'm back to sub-20 since I switched to ZZ

Goal: Sub 20
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: ZZ
Comment: Pretty easy scrambles overall

*Ao12: 19.22 (1/3)

Time List:

1. (13.27) - Preserved a pair, easy 4 bad edge EO
2. 17.78 - Easy EO
3. 18.14
4. 21.57 - Pauses
5. 19.74 - Really locky U-Perm
6. 19.06 - Fingertricked OLL badly
7. 21.90
8. 19.06 - Pauses
9. (22.03) - Eww
10. 19.66
11. 16.81 - Great F2L
12 18.48 - Decent F2L, bad finish*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 12, 2020)

R20, sub-12 (CFOP, Little Magic M)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-11
avg of 12: *12.458*

Time List:
(10.814), 11.268, 12.370, (DNF(11.157)), 11.140, 11.848, 13.090, 13.001, 12.762, 13.869+, 13.623, 11.611

Oops.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 12, 2020)

R20, Sub 12, CFOP
Cube: Mystic WRm

Generated By csTimer 
avg of 12: 11.99

Time List:
1. 12.66 
2. 12.02 
3. (15.13) 
4. 11.80 
5. 12.81 
6. 11.47 
7. 10.70 
8. 12.79 
9. 10.57 
10. (10.37) 
11. 12.26 
12. 12.80


CLUTCH


----------



## KingTim96 (May 12, 2020)

I am too lazy on this day to remove the scrambles from the cstimer export. I am promising I used your scrambles lol. 

Haha also got the best and worst solve out of the way in the first two lol.

Goal: Sub 19 consistently (2/3?)
Cube: Moyu GTS3
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-12
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 14.93
worst: 21.37

avg of 12
current: 16.77 (σ = 0.91)
best: 16.77 (σ = 0.91)

Average: 16.77 (σ = 0.91)
Mean: 17.00

Time List:
1. (21.37) F' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U R B' F R2 D' L' U L U' 
2. (14.93) L' B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' U R' F' L' F2 D B U2 
3. 18.47 R' D B2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 R' D2 B L B2 L F' D' B2 
4. 15.91 L B R' L D L2 U' B' D L2 B2 R' B2 R F2 D2 R B2 R' D2 
5. 16.35 D F' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 L' B L2 B' U2 B L' 
6. 15.83 F D2 U2 L2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B U2 F R U L2 
7. 16.28 F R' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 B' U2 L' F2 D' R2 U' F2 L B' 
8. 17.92 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' R U' B2 F R F' L F' U2 
9. 16.02 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U F' L' R B U' L D' F' R2 U 
10. 16.97 B2 D L2 F' B R L F R F' U2 B U2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 F U2 
11. 17.51 F D L U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F D U' B2 U' L U 
12. 16.44 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U B L' B D' U' R' F' U2 L2 D


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 12, 2020)

Goal: Sub-18
Cube: GTS3M

The scrambles for solves 9 and 10 and solves 11 and 12 are swapped because I started inspection before I scrambled the cube lol

Ao12: 16.83 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 15.50 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 L' U B D2 U' B2 D B' 
2. (14.55) L' U' F' L2 U D2 B R' B D2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 L2 B' D2 B' D 
3. 15.13 F U F' R' B L' B2 R' F2 R2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 R' 
4. (24.05) F U2 B U2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F' D' F2 U' F U' B' U2 L U' 
5. 16.87 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 L' D U' L' D B L D L' 
6. 21.80 U2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 D L2 U2 F' R2 F' L' U2 F L R2 
7. 14.68 B2 U F U2 D' R' U D2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 L' U 
8. 15.25 D L F2 R F B R D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 B2 D2 B R2 
9. 15.27 U2 L' D F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B R' D2 L B2 D U' F 
10. 17.93 L2 U B2 L2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 D2 U' R' F' U L R U2 R B R' 
11. 19.32 D2 L2 D2 B' R U L U2 L2 D2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U F 
12. 16.51 R U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R F D2 R' B U' L' R2 D'


----------



## AlexMiles (May 13, 2020)

Goal: Sub 15
Cube/Method: GAN345M/Roux
Ao12: 16.93

Time List:
1. 17.94
2. 15.65
3. 13.83
4. 15.81
5. 16.76
6. (28.63)
7. (12.81)
8. 17.34
9. 17.49
10. 16.23
11. 16.70
12. 19.51 +2


----------



## Ciparo (May 18, 2020)

Cube = GAN 356X
Goal = sub 20
Ao12 = 19.69
Success = 2/3


----------



## Ciparo (May 18, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8.5 because I feel like quad CN has made me faster
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 Elite M

avg of 12: 8.274 (1/3)

Time List:
2973. 8.326 
2974. 7.305 
2975. 7.361 
2976. 8.171 
2977. 7.088 
2978. 10.161 
2979. 9.309 
2980. 8.428 
2981. 6.837 PLL skip
2982. 12.378+ 
2983. 7.919 
2984. 8.671 

I was lighting it up at the beginning, and choked a couple times at the end, but still a good average.


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (May 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub 27
ao12: 26.507

1. 26.728
2. 27.980
3. 22.628
4. 22.979
5. 19.645
6. 22.944
7. 30.585
8. (31.778)
9. (19.095)
10. 30.929
11. 29.629
12. 31.032


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 18, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-19
*Cube:* Gan 356 X

*Times:
1.* 19.275
*2.* (25.943) (messed up a z-perm)
*3.* (18.429)
*4.* 18.982
*5.* 20.401
*6.* 20.173
*7.* 19.577
*8.* 20.800
*9.* 21.690
*10.* 22.624
*11.* 18.634
*12.* 21.388
*Average:* 20.354 (0/3)
*Comment:* That was absolutely awful.


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

Forget sub-20, I got faster lol

Goal: Sub 18
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: ZZ
Comment: Great single!

*Ao12: 17.20 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 18.09
2. 15.79
3. (19.24)
4. 15.78
5. 18.05
6. 16.50
7. 17.29
8. 18.30
9. (13.73)
10. 16.03
11. 18.11
12. 18.02*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 18, 2020)

R21, sub 12 (CFOP, Little Magic M)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-18
avg of 12: *13.559*

Time List:
11.232, 12.446, (10.552), 20.644, 14.179, 11.235, 11.580, 12.808+, 11.903, 18.600, 10.963, (23.410)

I think this is the definition of an epic fail.


----------



## Mike3451 (May 18, 2020)

Cube: *Cyclone Boys FeiJue M*
Method: *CFOP*
Goal: *Sub 20*
Average of 12: *22.28*
Comments: The cube keeps on slipping out of my hands...
*5-18-20*


1. *23.23 *U R F2 D R L2 U' L B' F2 L' D2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 *Stumbled on a J Perm*
2. *20.59 *F2 L B2 U D' B2 D' F R2 D2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L B2 R'
3. (*19.01) *R2 D2 L B2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 L F L B F2 L' F' U B L *Pretty Smooth*
4. *19.85 *U2 R2 D2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F L F' U F2 U F' D F R
5. *20.94 *L F U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 D' R2 L B L2 F U' B2 U'
6. *19.71 *U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 L B U' L D2 B2 L' F D
7. *29.04 *R U' R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' B' U F' L B2 D' B F *Lost grip of cube.*
8. *24.34 *F2 D' L' B L' D F U' F U2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F' B L2 R
9. *21.99 *D' B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 U' B L F' R B2 U' F' R B'
10. *21.38 *R F D B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 R' D B' R2 F U R2
11. *26.24 *D U L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B U2 R' D' L' D2 L2 U2 F
12. (*34.52) *R2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' R2 U' F2 R' D U2 B2 R' F L' *Forgot to insert F2L pair.*


----------



## Ciparo (May 25, 2020)

Cube = GAN 356X
Goal = sub 20
ao12 = 18.75
Succes = 3/3


----------



## Ciparo (May 25, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

Goal: Sub 18
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: CFOP(lol)
Comment: Decent average. These were my first solves of the day and it definitely shows, a couple stupid mistakes in some solves.

*Ao12: 16.77 (2/3)

Time List:

1. 15.97
2. 17.47
3. 17.44
4. 17.39
5. 16.46
6. 18.61 - Awful solve
7. 15.31
8. 14.69
9. 16.03
10. 17.96 - Pretty bad
11. 17.11 - Bad PLL, easy 16.5
12. 16.56*


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 25, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-19
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M

*Times:
1.* 19.055
*2.* 17.367
*3.* 20.730
*4.* 17.611
*5.* (16.405)
*6.* 19.799
*7.* 22.178
*8.* 20.281
*9.* 17.481
*10.* (22.555)
*11.* 16.771
*12.* 17.517
*Average:* 18.879


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 Elite M

avg of 12: 8.993(0/3)

Time List:
7.531
8.617
9.475
8.883
10.951
11.940
8.520
7.781
6.750
8.072
9.756
10.345

my lookahead was off.


----------



## Mike3451 (May 26, 2020)

Goal: Sub 20
Cube: Cyclone Boys FeiJue
Method: CFOP

Average of 12: *21.05*


Solves:

1. L2 D' L' R' B2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 U R B2 L R B' L2 *19.81*
2. R U2 R U2 R' B2 L D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B R2 U L' R' U F' L U *22.20 Messed up the cross*
3. U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B L R U' B' D' B2 U R' D *16.81 Okay execution*
4. U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 R F2 D B' R U F L' U2 F *24.77*
5. R D2 B U2 F' D2 R U' F' U B2 D2 L2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 R *21.37*
6. F R B' L' U2 F2 U' F' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 B' U2 F' D2 U' *24.05*
7. B' U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B L F' R D2 R' B' D2 *19.22 Could have been so much faster. Messed up F2L*
8. B R D2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' F' D2 F2 U' R' F D F' D' L' *19.65*
9. D' B D2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 L F2 L B' D F' R2 B2 U R' *18.59*
10. D2 R2 L' F B' U' R F' U D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D F2 R *21.89*
11. F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' D F2 D L B2 R2 F L' D2 *19.54*
12. B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 F L2 R' U L2 D B D' L' D' U' B2 *24.14*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 27, 2020)

R21, sub 12 (CFOP, Little magic M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-27
avg of 12: *12.610*

Time List:
13.399+, 10.831, 11.907, 12.847, (16.697+), 11.815, 14.959, 13.168, 10.877, (9.569), 12.661, 13.640+

grrr.


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (May 28, 2020)

Goal average: sub-25
Ao12: 24.044

1. 22.828
2. 19.496
3. 29.068
4. 27.763
5. 24.629
6. 27.713
7. 20.963
8. 24.528
9. 20.162
10. 23.313
11. 24.262
12. 24.280

That last streak was amazing! Pretty happy with this


----------



## cubingmom2 (May 28, 2020)

1st time doing this. Was a really good session for me and I met my goal! I really like this approach of trying for it 3 weeks in a row and then working towards improving that! 

Goal: 28.00 

avg of 12: 27.66

Time List:
1. 28.41 
2. 29.25 
3. 29.42 
4. 29.65 
5. 28.24 
6. (34.86) 
7. 24.30 
8. 23.18 
9. (20.67) 
10. 26.72 
11. 26.76 
12. 30.67


----------



## RJcub3r (May 29, 2020)

Goal: sub 15
avg of 12: 14.292

Time List:
1. 14.763 L2 D' L' R' B2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 U R B2 L R B' L2 
2. (10.263) R U2 R U2 R' B2 L D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B R2 U L' R' U F' L U 
3. 13.980 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B L R U' B' D' B2 U R' D 
4. 14.437 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 R F2 D B' R U F L' U2 F 
5. 16.202 R D2 B U2 F' D2 R U' F' U B2 D2 L2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 R 
6. 14.951 F R B' L' U2 F2 U' F' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 B' U2 F' D2 U' 
7. 13.980 B' U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B L F' R D2 R' B' D2 
8. (16.552) B R D2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' F' D2 F2 U' R' F D F' D' L' 
9. 13.204 D' B D2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 L F2 L B' D F' R2 B2 U R' 
10. 15.329 D2 R2 L' F B' U' R F' U D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D F2 R 
11. 12.235 F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' D F2 D L B2 R2 F L' D2 
12. 13.842 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 F L2 R' U L2 D B D' L' D' U' B2


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 1, 2020)

Cube = GAN 356X
Goal = Sub 19
Ao12 = 18.93
Success = 1/3


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Goal: sub 9.5
Cube: Valk 3 M
Method: CFOP


avg of 12: 9.466 (1/3 now)

Time List:
8465. 8.010 L2 D' L' R' B2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 U R B2 L R B' L2 @2020-06-01 12:58:34 
8466. 10.300 R U2 R U2 R' B2 L D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B R2 U L' R' U F' L U @2020-06-01 13:02:31 
8467. 12.010 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B L R U' B' D' B2 U R' D @2020-06-01 13:03:35 
8468. 9.600 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 R F2 D B' R U F L' U2 F @2020-06-01 13:04:11 
8469. 10.540 R D2 B U2 F' D2 R U' F' U B2 D2 L2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 R @2020-06-01 13:05:17 
8470. 9.300 F R B' L' U2 F2 U' F' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 B' U2 F' D2 U' @2020-06-01 13:06:01 
8471. 9.920 B' U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B L F' R D2 R' B' D2 @2020-06-01 13:06:33 
8472. 9.580 B R D2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' F' D2 F2 U' R' F D F' D' L' @2020-06-01 13:07:19 
8473. 8.510 D' B D2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 L F2 L B' D F' R2 B2 U R' @2020-06-01 13:08:00 
8474. 8.210 D2 R2 L' F B' U' R F' U D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D F2 R @2020-06-01 13:08:31 
8475. 8.790 F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' D F2 D L B2 R2 F L' D2 @2020-06-01 13:09:13 
8476. 9.910 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 F L2 R' U L2 D B D' L' D' U' B2 @2020-06-01 13:09:49

Pretty happy with that considering these were my first 3x3 solves of the day.


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 1, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub 18
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: CFOP
Comment: 5 solves had new OLLs, satisfied with my recognition/execution. Great average, super happy. Also holy cow 4th ever sub-10 with forced OLL skip->Y-perm

*Ao12: 14.00 (3/3) - GRADUATED

Time List:

1. 15.13
2. 15.01
3. 12.85
4. (15.85)
5. 14.10
6. 13.72
7. 13.58
8. 14.53
9. 14.56
10. (9.99)
11. 13.01
12. 13.53*


----------



## Mike3451 (Jun 1, 2020)

Goal: *Sub 20*
Cube: *Cyclone Boys FeiJue *
Method: *CFOP*
ao12: *18.65
1/3
Time List:

1. 17.66* D' L2 B' L2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' U' R' D' B' U2 R D' B R' 
*2. 20.33* L2 F U2 L' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R B2 F' R' U B2 U2 B' D' 
*3. 19.33 * R' U F R2 U B2 R F2 L2 F2 R2 U D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U F U' 
*4. 21.27* D B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R B2 L D2 R2 D' B R' U2 
*5. (24.17) * F2 R' F2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R' B' D' R' B D B D 
*6. 17.52* D' R2 B' U B2 L2 D' B2 D U2 R2 U' R F' D F2 L' U R' 
*7. 20.22* B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' D L U2 L' D' L' D2 R 
*8. 18.19* U L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' D U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 
*9. (16.86)* L U B D2 F L2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F' D' R D F R' F2 U' 
*10. 17.00 * L2 U F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L B' U2 F R' D' L2 F' 
*11. 17.19 * U2 R B2 R U2 R' U' L U2 F L2 F U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 U2 
*12. 17.80* D B2 D' F U B2 R L2 U2 B L2 F R2 B' R2 F D2 F D' B


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8.5


avg of 12: 8.778

Time List:
10.236, 9.482, 8.164, 10.194, 8.502, 6.955, 8.541, 6.885, 11.133, 8.678, 7.849, 9.183

possibly the most inconsistent ao12 I've done in a long time


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub 27
Cube: Gan 356 XS
Method: CFOP

Average of 12: 26.89

Time List:
1. *(20.55) *Great!!!!!!
2. *26.36 *Waat 
3. *31.40 *NOOOOO
4. *26.42* OMG PLL skip 
5. *(34.64) *Yeah, Thanks F2L. 
6. *27.29* Yeah boi 
7. *29.20 *All right, pretty average. 
8. *23.06* Ok, average is gonna have to be good. 
9. *24.06* Great F2L 
10. *33.16* Why V perm?! 
11. *24.21 *N perm so quickly... 
12.* 23.73* Ok, PLL skip 

I did it!!!!!!!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Goal: sub 9.5 
Cube: Valk 3 M
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 9.387 (2/3 now)

Time List:
8496. 9.980 L2 F U2 L' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R B2 F' R' U B2 U2 B' D' @2020-06-01 13:45:33 
8497. 10.060 R' U F R2 U B2 R F2 L2 F2 R2 U D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U F U' @2020-06-01 13:46:29 
8498. 9.050 D B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R B2 L D2 R2 D' B R' U2 @2020-06-01 13:49:04 
8499. 9.680 F D F' R' B' L F2 L U' L D2 L2 F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 F' U2 @2020-06-01 13:52:53 
8500. 9.520 F2 R' F2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R' B' D' R' B D B D @2020-06-01 14:01:33 
8501. 9.030 D' R2 B' U B2 L2 D' B2 D U2 R2 U' R F' D F2 L' U R' @2020-06-01 14:15:16 
8502. 9.860 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' D L U2 L' D' L' D2 R @2020-06-01 14:23:43 
8503. 8.960 U L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' D U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 @2020-06-01 14:24:36 
8504. 6.620 L U B D2 F L2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F' D' R D F R' F2 U' @2020-06-01 14:35:17 
8505. 9.550 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L B' U2 F R' D' L2 F' @2020-06-01 14:57:30 
8506. 8.180 U2 R B2 R U2 R' U' L U2 F L2 F U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 U2 @2020-06-01 14:58:39 
8507. DNF(12.250) D B2 D' F U B2 R L2 U2 B L2 F R2 B' R2 F D2 F D' B @2020-06-01 14:59:1


----------



## cubingmom2 (Jun 1, 2020)

Goal: sub-28
Comment: nope not this week 

avg of 12: 29.18

Time List:
1. (34.82) 
2. 29.54 
3. 26.82 
4. (25.10) 
5. 30.99 
6. 29.54 
7. 30.33 
8. 28.00 
9. 30.80 
10. 29.86 
11. 27.37 
12. 28.51


----------



## Weerwan (Jun 2, 2020)

*WEEK 5*
Goal : Sub-19
Cube : Self Magnetized GAN 356 RS
Ao12 : 17.43 (2/3)

Comment : Coming back again. I was kinda not warmed up enough and go straight to the race. The time list looks okay though. My new goal other than sub 19 is to not have any low 20 secs in ao100 solves.


Time List:
1. 19.08
2. (15.32)
3. 17.90
4. 17.37
5. 16.15
6. 15.77
7. 17.63
8. 20.33
9. (20.90)
10. 16.84
11. 16.26
12. 17.00


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jun 2, 2020)

Goal: sub-25
Method: Petrus
Comments: Could've done better the first few solves... but I had a deja vu, so bonus points XD
Ao12: 23.123

1. 27.146
2. 22.379
3. (28.596)
4. 26.930
5. 22.379 (wait, I already did this??)
6. 26.162
7. (18.612) (could see the whole 2x2x3)
8. 21.728
9. 22.629
10. 21.195
11. 21.896 (planned a 1x2x3, and partially the last two edges)
12. 20.794


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub 12 (CFOP, Little Magic M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-03
avg of 12: *12.204*

Time List:
10.870, 11.737, (13.529), 12.476, 13.304+, 12.130, 13.039, 12.375, 12.863, (10.842), 11.787, 11.459

Dolve 5 may or may not have been a +2, if it wasn't the average would have been 12.004.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 3, 2020)

Goal: Sub-18 (2/3)
Cube: GTS3M
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-03
avg of 12: 16.55

Time List:
1. 23.11 L2 F U2 L' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R B2 F' R' U B2 U2 B' D' 
2. (13.41) R' U F R2 U B2 R F2 L2 F2 R2 U D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U F U' 
3. 13.78 D B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R B2 L D2 R2 D' B R' U2 
4. 15.64 F D F' R' B' L F2 L U' L D2 L2 F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 F' U2 
5. 18.72 F2 R' F2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R' B' D' R' B D B D 
6. (28.08) D' R2 B' U B2 L2 D' B2 D U2 R2 U' R F' D F2 L' U R' 
7. 15.76 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' D L U2 L' D' L' D2 R 
8. 15.95 U L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' D U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 
9. 18.69 L U B D2 F L2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F' D' R D F R' F2 U' 
10. 14.27 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L B' U2 F R' D' L2 F' 
11. 13.73 U2 R B2 R U2 R' U' L U2 F L2 F U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 U2 
12. 15.85 D B2 D' F U B2 R L2 U2 B L2 F R2 B' R2 F D2 F D' B

Notes: To quote Max Park, "Boom Baby"


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 8, 2020)

Cube = GAN 356X
Goal = Sub 19
Ao12 = 18.48
Success = 2/3


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 8, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 8, 2020)

Goal: Sub-18 (3/3) Graduated
Cube: GTS3M
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-08
avg of 12: 16.74

Time List:
1. 15.02 U2 F R U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R B2 R' B2 L2 F U B2 U F2 L R 
2. 17.11 L' F2 D2 L F2 R B2 L R B2 R' U B' R2 U2 B' D R2 F' 
3. (14.32) R2 U R2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 B U2 R2 D2 R' D U F' L' D' L' 
4. 16.96 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L' B' L2 D2 F' R' D2 U B U 
5. 14.53 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 L B' R' U2 F' R2 
6. (23.20+) L D2 B2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U L R2 D2 U2 F R' B2 U' B 
7. 15.50 D' F2 L R2 B2 R' D2 U2 L D2 L' B L' D' F U B2 F L 
8. 15.64 D' L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' L B2 L2 U B' D F 
9. 21.09 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 D R2 B' R2 U R' U F L F2 D 
10. 21.38 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B' L2 D F' R B2 U B2 U2 B L' D 
11. 15.38 D2 F2 L F2 L D2 B2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U' L2 U L' R U2 F R2 
12. 14.83 
Notes: this probably would have been pb without those twenties, but at least I graduated


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 8, 2020)

Goal: Sub 9
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 Elite M
It's my birthday so I have to get good times. Right?

avg of 12: 9.207

Time List:
3271. 10.554 U2 F R U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R B2 R' B2 L2 F U B2 U F2 L R 
3272. 8.573 L' F2 D2 L F2 R B2 L R B2 R' U B' R2 U2 B' D R2 F' 
3273. 7.170 R2 U R2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 B U2 R2 D2 R' D U F' L' D' L' 
3274. 8.288 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L' B' L2 D2 F' R' D2 U B U 
3275. 10.861 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 L B' R' U2 F' R2 
3276. 8.772 L D2 B2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U L R2 D2 U2 F R' B2 U' B 
3277. 9.235+ D' F2 L R2 B2 R' D2 U2 L D2 L' B L' D' F U B2 F L 
3278. 8.839 D' L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' L B2 L2 U B' D F 
3279. 12.482 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 D R2 B' R2 U R' U F L F2 D 
3280. 10.135 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B' L2 D F' R B2 U B2 U2 B L' D 
3281. 8.626 D2 F2 L F2 L D2 B2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U' L2 U L' R U2 F R2 
3282. 8.188 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' L B' U' R F D' L2 F2 R2

Wrong.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 9, 2020)

Goal: Sub-17

1) 18.47
2) 16.06
3) 15.20
4) 14.36
5) 17.18
6) 18.16
7) 15.67
8) 16.03
9) 14.31
10) 15.18
11) 17.37
12) 16.72

Ao12: 16.19 (1/3)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 9, 2020)

Goal: Sub-12
Cube: Valk Elite (Red magnets, green springs)
Method: CFOP with 1/2 of OLL
Times:
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-09 (solving from 2020-06-09 11:29:03 to 2020-06-09 11:38:22)
avg of 12: 11.76

Time List:
1. 10.92 
2. 13.89
3. 11.19 
4. 11.25 
5. 11.55 
6. 11.55 
7. 12.16 
8. 11.75 
9. (14.90) 
10. 12.02 
11. 11.35 
12. (10.63) 

Might switch back to the elite from the WRm.

2/3


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 12, 2020)

Goal: Sub-26
Cube: GAN XS (Strong Magnets)
Method: CFOP

Average of 12: 25.87

Solve Times:


14.98 (3rd place on PB)
24.93
23.93
25.92
27.92
34.82 (Worst solve in a couple of weeks, I don't usually get 30s)
29.82
(13.83) (WAIT WHAT LL SKIP?!?!)
25.91
(37.83) (Two good solves, two bad solves)
25.83
24.64


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 13, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-20
*Method: *ZZ, just switched, so my times dropped
*Cube:* Warrior W

*Average of 12:* 20.295

*Time List: *
(13.656) EZ EOCross
20.324
(25.842)
22.203
21.917
20.697
22.636
23.337
15.435
18.635
17.607
20.162


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 13, 2020)

Cube: GTS3 M
Method: CFOP
Comments: I think this makes 3/3 on sub 19? Average average for me with a couple choke solves. 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-13
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 13.35
worst: 25.14

avg of 12
current: 16.77 (σ = 2.16)
best: 16.77 (σ = 2.16)

Average: 16.77 (σ = 2.16)
Mean: 17.18

Time List:
1. 18.02 B2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 F L F2 L B R B' D2 R U 
2. 14.91 B2 F D' F2 U' L2 D L2 R2 D' F2 B' L' U' B F' R D B' F 
3. 14.57 R' U' L' B' U' R' F' R' B2 U' F2 R2 U' D' B2 L2 U L2 D' F 
4. 16.58 D L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R' F' L' D R F' L B' L' B 
5. 18.77 R B2 R' D B' U' F R' D' B2 L2 B' R2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 F' 
6. 15.03 D' R F' R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 D R D' B U' F' R F' 
7. 19.09 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F R' U2 F D2 F' L2 D B L2 
8. 25.14 R' D' L2 D F' B2 L B' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D B 
9. 13.35 F2 R2 U2 R B2 L B2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B' R' U2 B' L' 
10. 16.90 U2 L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 F2 L B2 F2 D R D U L' B' F' U2 L U 
11. 20.04 R2 F2 B R B' U R U R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R 
12. 13.76 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 R D2 R2 U' R2 B' L' B U' F' L F


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jun 14, 2020)

Goal: sub-24
Method: Petrus
Comments: worst solve immediately after best solve. Cool. It's a good average, but still a lot to work on

*Ao12: 21.972
Best single: 18.761
Worst single: 29.546*

1. 22.928 (1x2x3 block)
2. (18.761)
3. (29.546) (horrible 2x2x3)
4. 24.479
5. 25.962
6. 20.045
7. 25.362
*8. 20.846
9. 21.145 *(1x2x3 block)
*10. 19.196 *(first and probably last time I used an E move)
*11. 20.996
12. 18.160*


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

Goal: sub 9.5


avg of 12: 9.63

1. 9.55

2. 9.42

3. 8.45

4. 9.59

5. 11.85

6. 9.31

7. 8.88

8. 9.63

9. 10.74

10. 10.49

11. 9.23

12. 9.47


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 15, 2020)

Cube = GAN 356X
Goal = sub 19
Ao12 = 19.90
Success = 0/3


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 15, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 15, 2020)

Goal: Sub 9
Method: CFOP
Cube: Qiyi MS! (just got it today)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-15
avg of 12: 8.279

Time List:
6.941, 7.449, 8.288, 9.016, 8.987, 8.733, 8.585, 8.632, 8.322, 7.691, 8.590, 7.517

honestly a really solid average. My first impression of this cube is that it's really light and quick for me (even after lubing it three times with gravitas). Just by the feel, I can tell it's a budget cube, but honestly the turning and corner cutting are almost on par with premium cubes. I would think the quickness of the cube would make me more inconsistent, but the worst solve of this average was a 9.01. If I can slow this down a bit more it definitely has a good chance of becoming my main.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 16, 2020)

Goal: Sub-20
Method: ZZ
Cube: Warrior W

Average of 12: 18.06 (1/3)!

Time List:
1. 13.889 
2. 20.919 
3. (13.361+)
4. 18.640 
5. (23.314) 
6. 18.104 
7. 21.666 
8. 18.065 
9. 14.294 
10. 19.424 
11. 17.174 
12. 18.503

I have no idea why or how my times dropped. It's still a good thing!


----------



## Joe Archibald (Jun 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub-23 
Cube: valk elite m 
avg of 12: 22.36

Time List:
1. 19.44
2. 20.28
3. 24.58
4. 26.24
5. 19.68
6. (29.93)
7. 22.08
8. 24.67 
9. 21.67 
10. (19.16) 
11. 21.47
12. 23.50 
I'm not really focusing of 3x3 at the moment so it was a bit slower than it could be


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub-17 (1/3)
Cube: Meilong M
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
avg of 12: 16.34

Time List:
1. 15.88[Nperm] F R2 U' F U2 R L' D2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R 
2. 16.95[gperm] F' R' D R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F2 R F2 L F U' 
3. (14.14[rperm]) D2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 F D' B F' R' U2 B2 U F 
4. 17.22[jperm] B' D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 U R' U2 B' F2 D2 L R' D2 U' 
5. 14.76+[coll to uperm] U' B U' L2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R B2 L B2 D U2 R' 
6. 15.38[gperm] F R D2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 R B' L U' F2 R2 D' 
7. (17.33[gperm]) U B' F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 L' F D R' F2 U' L' 
8. 15.20[gperm] D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U2 R U2 R' F R' D2 B L U F' 
9. 16.73[fperm] D B' R B2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 
10. 17.20+[jperm] D' B R2 D R' F U' D F U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R L U2 R' D2 R' 
11. 17.24[gperm] R' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 L' D2 B2 L D F L U' 
12. 16.81[rperm] D F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' L R2 B2 U' R2 B R'


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub 15
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS3M
Method: CFOP
Comment: Almost pure sub-15, amazing performance performance 

*Ao12: 14.13

Time List:

1. 14.63
2. 14.25
3. 14.62
4. 13.14
5. 14.95
6. (11.63)
7. 13.27
8. 14.74
9. 14.17
10. 13.01
11. 14.49
12. (15.40)*


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jun 19, 2020)

Goal: sub-24
Method: Petrus
Comment: A little confused after seeing twice in a row the same already-solved green-white edge. Could've done better

Ao12: 23.176 (σ = 2.81)
Best: 18.743
Worst: 33.086

1. (18.743)
2. 24.288
3. (33.086)
4. 22.432
5. 24.277
6. 20.824
7. 22.714
8. 26.900
*9. 19.496
10. 19.665
11. 23.254*
12. 27.911


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 19, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-19
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M

*Times:
1.* 16.04
*2.* 18.63
*3.* 19.90
*4.* 20.71
*5.* 15.47
*6.* (22.40)
*7.* 18.84
*8.* 21.97
*9.* 19.35
*10.* 19.46
*11.* (11.88) (WHAT?!)
*12.* 16.71
*Average:* 18.70 (2/3)

*Comments:* That average could have been so much better if it wasn't for the counting 20 and 21. I did get an 11, though!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jun 20, 2020)

*Race to Sub 25 (Haven't practiced in a while)
Cube: GTS2 M 
Average: 26.69 (Stackmat)*
1. 25.83 F R2 U' F U2 R L' D2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R 
2. 30.29 F' R' D R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F2 R F2 L F U' 
3. 26.13 D2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 F D' B F' R' U2 B2 U F 
4. 24.84 B' D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 U R' U2 B' F2 D2 L R' D2 U' 
5. (31.03) U' B U' L2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R B2 L B2 D U2 R' 
6. 27.37 F R D2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 R B' L U' F2 R2 D' 
7. (23.07) U B' F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 L' F D R' F2 U' L' 
8. 24.70 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U2 R U2 R' F R' D2 B L U F' 
9. 27.25 D B' R B2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 
10. 30.20 D' B R2 D R' F U' D F U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R L U2 R' D2 R' 
11. 25.77 R' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 L' D2 B2 L D F L U' 
12. 24.48 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' L R2 B2 U' R2 B R'


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 22, 2020)

Cube = GAN 356X
Goal =sub 19
Ao12 =18.55
Success = 1/3


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 22, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 22, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-19
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*Times:
1.* 15.11
*2.* 16.72
*3.* 15.78
*4.* 15.83
*5.* 18.32
*6.* (13.32)
*7.* 22.28 (messed up a lot of stuff)
*8.* 20.00
*9.* 17.54
*10.* 20.31
*11.* (22.59) (messed up even more stuff)
*12.* 15.77
*Average:* 17.76 (3/3)
*Comment:* A lot of really nice solves , and time for sub-18!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 22, 2020)

Goal: Sub 9
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 Elite M

avg of 12: 9.019 (why, oh why...)

Time List:
8.914, 10.805, 11.199, 9.752, 8.628, 8.041, 8.148, 8.430, 10.499, 7.601, 9.285, 7.687

0/3 My solves in general were very locky.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 23, 2020)

Goal: sub-17 (0/3)
Cube: Gts3M
avg of 12: 18.51

Time List:
1. (14.49) L' D L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 L F' U2 B D L' R2 U' L' 
2. 21.59 U2 L U' F' B' U' R' D U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R' U 
3. 18.60 B2 U2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F D' L' D' R2 D B' F' 
4. 22.29 B2 R2 B R D' L B2 U' B R2 L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 
5. 17.20 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D U B2 U' L2 B' R' F' D L R' D U2 R 
6. 19.58 L' B2 D' B U F B' U L' F2 U R2 U D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 
7. 15.42 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B L' R B' F2 D2 U R2 B D2 
8. 18.40 D B L F R U D F D' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B2 
9. 16.50 L U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 D F' D' R' F2 R2 
10. 14.87 U' L' R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F R' B L B D2 L2 
11. 20.64 L' R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B L2 B' R2 B R2 L U' R U' R' D L' R' B' 
12. (25.60) U L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 U B' R B' F2 L R F2 U'
This average sucked because I was doing this in a dark room with a cube I haven’t used in a month. I have it set up in a way that is quite floppy. I didn’t notice this until I used the ms/meilong m for a while.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jun 24, 2020)

*Race to:* Sub 25
*Cube: *YuLong V2 M
*Method: *CFOP

Time List:
1. 30.15 U2 L U' F' B' U' R' D U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R' U
2. 23.34 B2 U2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F D' L' D' R2 D B' F'
3. 24.27 B2 R2 B R D' L B2 U' B R2 L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2
4. 26.70 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D U B2 U' L2 B' R' F' D L R' D U2 R
5. 22.67 L' B2 D' B U F B' U L' F2 U R2 U D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2
6. 21.46 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B L' R B' F2 D2 U R2 B D2
7. 21.30 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B L' R B' F2 D2 U R2 B D2
8. 28.21 D B L F R U D F D' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B2
9. (31.07) L U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 D F' D' R' F2 R2
10. 26.52 U' L' R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F R' B L B D2 L2
11. 24.41 L' R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B L2 B' R2 B R2 L U' R U' R' D L' R' B'
12. (19.09) U L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 U B' R B' F2 L R F2 U'

*Average: *24.90 (1/3)


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jun 24, 2020)

*Goal: *Sub 15
*Cube: *GTS2
*Method: *CFOP

*Average: *15.49  (0/3)

Time List:
1. 14.27 L' D L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 L F' U2 B D L' R2 U' L' 
2. 15.75 U2 L U' F' B' U' R' D U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R' U 
3. 15.19 B2 U2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F D' L' D' R2 D B' F' 
4. 14.36 B2 R2 B R D' L B2 U' B R2 L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 
5. (DNF(13.69)) R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D U B2 U' L2 B' R' F' D L R' D U2 R 
6. 14.46 L' B2 D' B U F B' U L' F2 U R2 U D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 
7. 16.56 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B L' R B' F2 D2 U R2 B D2 
8. 18.75 D B L F R U D F D' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B2 
9. 18.08 L U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 D F' D' R' F2 R2 
10. (13.54) U' L' R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F R' B L B D2 L2 
11. 13.54 L' R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B L2 B' R2 B R2 L U' R U' R' D L' R' B' 
12. 13.90 U L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 U B' R B' F2 L R F2 U'

Would have been better if I didn't get that DNF.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 26, 2020)

Goal: Sub-18 (1/3?)
Cube: GTS3 M
Comments: Not bad for about a week and a half long break

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-25
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 12.85
worst: 23.44

avg of 12
current: 16.44 (σ = 1.56)
best: 16.44 (σ = 1.56)

Average: 16.44 (σ = 1.56)
Mean: 16.72

Time List:
1. 17.22 F U2 R U' R' F' R F2 U' 
2. 17.85 F R' F' R F2 R2 U R' U' 
3. 23.44 F U R2 U2 F' R' F R2 U2 
4. 12.85 R' U R' F2 R' U2 R' F U 
5. 16.85 R F U' F' U2 R U F2 U' 
6. 19.31 F' U F2 R' U F2 U' F U2 R' 
7. 16.02 U2 R U' R2 U R2 F2 R' F' 
8. 15.72 R' U R' F R F' U2 R' U' 
9. 15.84 F U' F R F R U2 R U' 
10. 16.61 U2 R F R F' U2 R U F2 R2 
11. 13.48 U F' R2 F' R2 F' U' R2 F 
12. 15.45 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F'

I used session 2 for this on cstimer so that's why I have 2x2 scrambles


----------



## Joe Archibald (Jun 29, 2020)

*Goal: *Sub 20
*Cube: *valk elite
*Method: *CFOP
*GOAL*: sub 20
*Average: *19.36
*times for scrambles from week starting Monday 22nd *
Time List:
1. 19.21 L' D L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 L F' U2 B D L' R2 U' L'
2. 19.95 U2 L U' F' B' U' R' D U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R' U
3. 17.29 B2 U2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F D' L' D' R2 D B' F'
4. (DNF(27.72)) B2 R2 B R D' L B2 U' B R2 L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2
5. 22.44 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D U B2 U' L2 B' R' F' D L R' D U2 R
6. 20.17 L' B2 D' B U F B' U L' F2 U R2 U D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2
7. 18.82 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B L' R B' F2 D2 U R2 B D2
8. 17.11 D B L F R U D F D' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B2
9. 18.05 L U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 D F' D' R' F2 R2
10. 18.60 U' L' R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F R' B L B D2 L2
11. 22.01 L' R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B L2 B' R2 B R2 L U' R U' R' D L' R' B'
12. (13.52) U L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 U B' R B' F2 L R F2 U'

Would it be possible to change my goal from sub 23 to sub 20 as i have been practicing a lot over the last few weeks


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 29, 2020)

I'll start posting my times on this forum ig

Goal: sub-8.5
Cube: Gan Air M/Gan X
Method: CFOP
Average: 8.54 (0/3)

Time List:
1. 8.92 U2 F R L2 B' R2 D R' D2 F' R2 B R2 F R2 L2 F' 
2. 8.56 F2 R D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R U2 B' U' B' U2 R' 
3. 9.12 L D R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 U' F U' F2 L' U' 
4. 7.45 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' R' F' U2 R F2 L' 
5. (6.75) R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F L F' L' U2 F2 D 
6. 7.23 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L R B R' B R' U2 R 
7. 7.86 R2 B' D B' D F2 U2 F' B2 U2 F' L2 B L2 D2 R2 
8. 8.12 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B L F' L' U' F2 U F2 
9. 9.14 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 R U' R' F' U' F U' 
10. 9.52 L' B R2 B R2 B U2 B' U2 R2 B U' R' U B' R2 B2 L 
11. (10.04) F2 L F2 L F2 U' L R2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U' 
12. 9.76 F' U2 R' F2 L2 F' R' B' L2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 B' R2


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 29, 2020)

Cube: Mystic WRm
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub 12

Generated By csTimer 
avg of 12: 11.73

Time List:
1. 10.69 
2. 12.35 
3. 11.59 
4. 11.28 
5. 12.85 
6. (13.69) 
7. (10.08) 
8. 11.53 
9. 11.14 
10. 11.99 
11. 12.57 
12. 11.26

3/3

Also for some reason, I was listed twice for sub 12? Maybe I just missed a week in between or something


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 29, 2020)

Cube = GAN 356X
Goal = sub 19
Ao12 = 18.43
Success = 2/3

c


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Cube: Mystic WRm
> Method: CFOP
> Goal: Sub 12
> 
> ...


I messed it up last time, but you graduated this week. Sorry!


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 29, 2020)

Joe Archibald said:


> *Goal: *Sub 20
> *Cube: *valk elite
> *Method: *CFOP
> *GOAL*: sub 20
> ...


No problem, you can chance it whenever you want. You just don't graduate the sub 23.


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 29, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Goal: Sub 9
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk Elite


Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-29
avg of 12: 9.080

Time List:
8.776, 8.733, 11.214+, 7.468, 11.534, 9.150, 7.833, 8.586, 8.468, 9.042, 11.910+, 6.969

+2's killed me.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-19
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M

*Times:
1.* 18.089
*2.* 20.075
*3.* 17.365
*4.* 16.897
*5.* 14.559
*6.* (13.893)
*7.* 20.385
*8.* 17.895
*9.* 17.368
*10.* 17.173
*11.* 17.329
*12.* (22.547)
*Average:* 17.713 (3/3)

*Comment:* If every week is like this week, sub-18 should be no problem!


----------



## Joe Archibald (Jun 30, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-20
*Cube:* Valk elite 

*Times:
1.* (15.89)
*2.* 21.37
*3.* 20.58
*4.* 19.06
*5.* 21.76
*6.* 19.51
*7.* 19.32
*8.* (DNF(26.61))
*9.* 23.21
*10.* 20.76
*11.* 18.13
*12.* 19.03
*Average:* 20.26 
i was so close to sub 20


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jun 30, 2020)

*Goal: Sub 15
Cube: *GTS2
*Method:* CFOP

*avg of 12:* 14.47 (1/3) 

Time List:
1. (12.24) F' U2 B R2 D U' L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 R' F U' L2 D L' B' 
2. 15.33 L' U2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B' D' R U2 B F2 D' 
3. (16.79) U' R2 B' L2 D2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' U' B' R F' U' B' U L 
4. 15.28 R' U2 B' L' B U' D' B2 L' R2 F2 R2 U' D' F2 R2 U F2 U 
5. 14.38 L F' B' R2 F' U L' F2 D2 F B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 L F' 
6. 14.65 L U F L2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 D2 U R' D2 F U L2 F2 
7. 15.48 B2 U R' U2 F R2 L2 U' B D2 F U2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B' L 
8. 14.44 L2 F B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 D F D F2 R B2 U L2 
9. 13.88 R F2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L' D' U2 R2 D2 U R F' 
10. 13.37 U D' F U D F2 R L U' R2 L2 B' R2 U2 F B U2 D2 R2 F R2 
11. 13.52 B' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D L2 R D2 L B' D' U' L D2 R' 
12. 14.36 U2 R F2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 U2 L B2 R F D' F2 R2 U B' D L B'


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 6, 2020)

Cube = GAN 356X
Goal = sub 19
Ao12 = 18.97
Success = 3/3


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 6, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-18
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*Times:
1.* 16.948
*2.* 19.903+
*3.* 20.307
*4.* (23.126) (this is an absolutely terrible start)
*5.* (13.708)
*6.* 15.853
*7.* 15.818 (there we go, that's better)
*8.* 14.693
*9.* 17.161
*10.* 19.184
*11.* 14.335
*12.* 15.979
*Average:* 17.018 (1/3)

*Comment:* Huh, this week was like last week.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 6, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: Qiyi MS 3x3


avg of 12: 8.252

Time List:
8.317, 7.896, 9.563, 8.968, 9.770, 7.615, 7.118, 6.935, 10.313, 8.151, 6.651, 8.188

sort of inconsistent, but the average was good.


----------



## Insert---Name (Jul 12, 2020)

Goal: Sub 14
Cube: GAN 356 M

avg of 12: 13.51

Time List:
1. 11.32 
2. 14.74
3. 13.33 
4. 14.84 
5. 13.38 
6. 11.88 
7. 13.45
8. 12.43 
9. 14.07 
10. (10.93) 
11. (17.03)
12. 15.68


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 13, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-18
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*Times:
1.* 15.304
*2.* 19.872
*3.* (12.930)
*4.* 15.263
*5.* 18.243
*6.* (24.458)
*7.* 15.634
*8.* 17.198
*9.* 20.594
*10.* 14.190
*11.* 20.107
*12.* 19.359
*Average:* 17.575 (3/3)


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 13, 2020)

*Goal: *Sub 15
*Cube:* GTS2
*Method: *CFOP

*avg of 12:* 13.43 (2/3)

*Time List:*
1. 13.33 L2 U B2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 B D' B' D' B L' D' (Good start)
2. 13.33+ U2 F' B2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 L B U' F' U F2 L2 U2 (What is this?!)
3. 14.82 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 R' D2 R' B' U' R U2 F D F
4. 12.72 F D2 F2 D2 R U2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F R U R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 (Sweet)
5. 15.04 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 L' U2 B U L' F D2 L' (Yuck!)
6. 14.97 F' D2 R B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D R U' B' L D R' B'
7. 12.38 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' R' D' B' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' (Going well)
8. 12.89 B F2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 R F' D B U L' B' D B2
9. (16.49+) B' L2 D2 F2 L' F D' B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' U F' (Ewwwwwwwwwwwww)
10. (10.66) B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B' F' D L B' D R U' F ( So close to my PB)
11. 12.06 U' R2 F R F2 L B U L' U2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' D
12. 12.72 R' U' B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U R F U B F D L F' D

Comment: The best session I've ever had.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 14, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: MFJSMF3RS3M2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-13
avg of 12: 8.724

Time List:
8.807, 8.379, 8.421, 7.886, 8.742, 8.150, 9.557, 7.065, 9.647, 9.368, 8.281, 10.366

oof.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 15, 2020)

Week 29, sub 12, (CFOP, Little magic M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-14
avg of 12: *11.811*

Time List:
12.675, 11.269, 12.520, 12.172, 11.484, (15.382+), (10.169), 11.406, 11.109, 12.156, 12.357, 10.960

hooray!


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 20, 2020)

Cube = GAN 356X
Goal = sub 18
Ao12 = 17.51
Success = 1/3


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 20, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 21, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-17 (this is going to take forever)
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*1.* 18.502
*2.* 14.948
*3.* 20.475
*4.* 14.990
*5.* 16.744
*6.* 16.547
*7.* (14.272)
*8.* 17.954
*9.* 15.958
*10.* (21.123)
*11.* 15.121+
*12.* 14.463
*Average:* 16.570 (1/3)
*Comment:* Maybe not.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 22, 2020)

Round 30, sub 12 (CFOP, little magic M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-22
avg of 12: *12.525*

Time List:
14.119, (9.304), 13.703+, 10.338, (14.309), 10.309, 11.899, 13.900, 11.649, 11.434, 13.814, 14.088+

oh no.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 22, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Cube: RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 7.980 (2/3)

Time List:
5642. 7.807 
5643. 9.923 
5644. 6.396 
5645. 6.590 
5646. 7.911 
5647. 7.090 
5648. 6.833 First ever Sub 7 ao5 on stackmat!!!
5649. 8.959 
5650. 9.542+ 
5651. 7.602 
5652. 7.542 
5653. 11.000 

Overall, really happy with this.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 22, 2020)

Goal: Sub 15
Cube: GTS2
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 14.00 *(3/3) GRADUATED!*

Time List:
1. 14.84 D' L' U' B U' D' F2 D' U2 F R2 D2 F' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U Nice start
2. 13.40 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 R F' L B D R D F' L2 U' Going well
3. 13.88 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F L2 B F R' D' R' F U' F L' F R2
4. 13.36 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F' U' R' F' L' D U' B' D'
5. 12.48 L' B2 U' R2 D2 R' D F L F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B R2 L2 D2 B2 Nice!
6. 13.75 F2 D2 R D B D2 L2 D' F' L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 R2 F' R2 B D
7. 16.23 L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L U R2 B2 D' L' F L' U V Perms are no longer on my list of favorite PLLs
8. (18.94) B2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U R' D U L2 B' R D' What happened to my lookahead
9. 13.34 B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 R2 U2 R' F R' U' L' B L F L R Yes
10. 13.04 B2 D' R' B2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 L' U L' F U B2 L D2
11. 15.68 L B2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R' B D L U' F' L' F' Eww
12. (11.20) D' F L B L D2 L' D' R' F' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F B L2 B' R2 Best for the last


----------



## Kauhu (Jul 26, 2020)

Goal: Sub 19
Cube: Yj Yulong V2M
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 17,97 (2/3)

Time List:
1. (22.12) D' L' U' B U' D' F2 D' U2 F R2 D2 F' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U not a good start. V perm
2. 15.46 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 R F' L B D R D F' L2 U' PLL skip
3. 18.62 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F L2 B F R' D' R' F U' F L' F R2 Another V perm??
4. 19.05 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F' U' R' F' L' D U' B' D'
5. 18.86 L' B2 U' R2 D2 R' D F L F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B R2 L2 D2 B2
6. 16.26 F2 D2 R D B D2 L2 D' F' L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 R2 F' R2 B D good look ahead and Jb perm
7. 19.35 L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L U R2 B2 D' L' F L' U terrible look ahead
8. 20.66 B2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U R' D U L2 B' R D' terrible look ahead again uhh
9. 18.54 B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 R2 U2 R' F R' U' L' B L F L R
10. (14.07) B2 D' R' B2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 L' U L' F U B2 L D2 smooth f2l and Ja perm
11. 17.55 L B2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R' B D L U' F' L' F'
12. 15.31 D' F L B L D2 L' D' R' F' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F B L2 B' R2
Comment: goal was sub 19 but I even got sub 18! Next week's goal is sub 18!


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Goal: Sub 8.5
> Cube: RS3M 2020
> Method: CFOP
> 
> *avg of 12: 7.980 (2/3)*



It's 1/3. You missed it on 14 july, if I'm correct.


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 27, 2020)

Kauhu said:


> Goal: Sub 19
> Cube: Yj Yulong V2M
> Method: CFOP
> 
> avg of 12: 17,97 (2/3)


It's 1/3, if I'm correct. You never tried to be sub 19 before.


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 27, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 27, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-17
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*Times:
1.* 16.733
*2.* 21.838
*3.* 24.264
*4.* (DNF (18.075))
*5.* 13.528
*6.* 18.857
*7.* 19.312
*8.* 13.776
*9.* 16.808
*10.* 16.550
*11.* 14.386
*12.* (13.496)
*Average:* 17.605
*Comment:* Lots of nice sub-15s, but not enough to cancel out the 21 and 24.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 27, 2020)

Week 31, sub 12 (CFOP, Little magic M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-27
avg of 12: *11.678*

Time List:
11.205, 11.483, 12.846, (14.710), 11.550, 11.767, 13.134, 9.755, 10.538, 12.839, (9.701), 11.662


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Goal: sub-16 (0/3)
Cube: meilong m
Ao12: 16.8


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-27
avg of 12: 16.80

Time List:
1. 18.25 D2 F2 R B' D' F' B2 R D R' B2 U2 D2 R L2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2
2. 19.11 L' U R' L' D F' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U D2 L2 R'
3. 20.92 B' U' R' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F' D' L' U L2 B F2
4. 15.21 B L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R' F' L' D U2 R F' L
5. (24.60) R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' B' U' R' U R' U' B2 F'
6. 15.21 B2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L U B' D2 R B L2 F L' D'
7. 14.67 F B2 D F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' D' B2 L B' F' R
8. 14.97 B2 U2 F2 B' R' D' B' F2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 L' D'
9. 14.87 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 B' U2 B' F U2 R B2 U B L2 D2 L' R' U'
10. 15.12 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B' L R B U2 B2 D' B L' F'
11. (14.28) U R B2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 F' D U' B' F U'
12. 19.65 U D2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 D R' D F' U2 L U' L2


----------



## Kauhu (Jul 28, 2020)

Goal: sub-18
Cube: Yj Yulong V2M
Method: CFOP
avg of 12: 17.27

2/3

Time LIst:
1. 15.66 D2 F2 R B' D' F' B2 R D R' B2 U2 D2 R L2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 Good start. Decent f2l and Jb perm!
2. 16.02 L' U R' L' D F' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U D2 L2 R' Looking good so far! Good look ahead but could've executed G perm faster.
3. 14.82 B' U' R' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F' D' L' U L2 B F2 Almost got ao3 pb! No pauses during f2l.
4. 19.09 B L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R' F' L' D U2 R F' L Too many rotations during f2l. Slow F perm execution.
5. (23.27) R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' B' U' R' U R' U' B2 F' Inserted first 2 pairs t wrong slots so solve was pretty much failed. Even got V perm...
6. 16.13 B2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L U B' D2 R B L2 F L' D' Decent f2l execution. There might still be chance to get sub-18!
7. (13.87) F B2 D F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' D' B2 L B' F' R AMAZING f2l execution. On top of that, I even got 1 look oll!
8. 17.07 B2 U2 F2 B' R' D' B' F2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 L' D' Easy cross so predicted first pair aswell. The rest of f2l could've been executed better.
9. 18.28 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 B' U2 B' F U2 R B2 U B L2 D2 L' R' U' look ahead was pretty bad. 
10. 18.51 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B' L R B U2 B2 D' B L' F' messed up cross so it took long time to fix.
11. 17.66 U R B2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 F' D U' B' F U' too many rotations during f2l but still pretty good time!
12. 19.42 U D2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 D R' D F' U2 L U' L2 did wrong oll algorithm.

Comments: I'm really happy about this week's solves. Next goal is sub-17 but that'll probably take a while to reach, since my ao12 PB is 16,35. Although I'm getting a new cube (RS3M 2020) this week so it might help the process, we'll see.


----------



## Duber (Jul 28, 2020)

ExultantCarn said:


> Goal: Sub 9.5
> Cube: Gan 356X
> 
> avg of 12: 9.27
> ...


_How long have you been cubing??
Sorry my English is so bad_


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 30, 2020)

Week 31
Goal: Sub 8.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: Moyu RS3M 2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-30
avg of 12: 8.071

Time List:
7.870, 6.860, 7.240, 8.070, 7.960, 7.500, 9.130, DNF(7.830), 6.880, 7.190, 9.270, 9.600

pretty good.


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 30, 2020)

Week 31
Goal : Sub-45
Method : Beginners
Cube : Gan 356 RS
avg of 12: 49.87

Time List:
1. 49.50 D2 F2 R B' D' F' B2 R D R' B2 U2 D2 R L2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 
2. 57.17 L' U R' L' D F' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U D2 L2 R' 
3. 44.92 B' U' R' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F' D' L' U L2 B F2 
4. (1:09.87) B L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R' F' L' D U2 R F' L 
5. 49.91 R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' B' U' R' U R' U' B2 F' 
6. 45.60 B2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L U B' D2 R B L2 F L' D' 
7. 54.87 F B2 D F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' D' B2 L B' F' R 
8. 41.66 B2 U2 F2 B' R' D' B' F2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 L' D' 
9. 46.65 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 B' U2 B' F U2 R B2 U B L2 D2 L' R' U' 
10. 46.76 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B' L R B U2 B2 D' B L' F' 
11. 1:01.67 U R B2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 F' D U' B' F U' 
12. (36.42) U D2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 D R' D F' U2 L U' L2


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 3, 2020)

Kauhu said:


> Goal: sub-18
> Cube: Yj Yulong V2M
> Method: CFOP
> avg of 12: 17.27
> ...


It's 1/3, if I'm correct. You never tried to be sub 18 before.


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 3, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 3, 2020)

Race to sub-10 (1/3)
Ao12: 9.65
1. 8.86
2. 10.45
3. 9.82
4. 9.94
5. (8.14)
6. 9.84
7. 9.03
8. 8.37
9. 9.87
10. (14.00)
11. 10.20
12. 10.16
it took me nearly 4 months to get another sub-10 Ao12 here
that's a rip


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 3, 2020)

Week 32
Goal : Sub-45
Method : Beginners
Cube : Gan 356 RS
avg of 12: 45.00

Time List:
1. 40.04 U R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F2 D2 U' R B2 F' R D' U' F'
2. 39.31 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D L' F2 R U2 F U' F2 R D B
3. 54.71 D' B U' L2 B U2 D R' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 L
4. 47.62 L2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' B F' U F D B U2 R' B2
5. 38.06 F B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D B2 D B D' F2 R2 F' R' B2
6. 48.10 B2 D' R' B' D F R U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D B' L
7. (57.70) R' B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U R' D' B2 L F' U' F' D R
8. 47.79 R' D' R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 D L B D2 U R2 F'
9. (37.20) B F2 U2 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R2 L' B2 D F D2 R U' R' U2
10. 51.27 R' U L U' R' D' F B2 R' U2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 F' L2
11. 43.45 R B' R B2 L2 F2 D B2 R' L' F2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L'
12. 39.65 F2 L2 F B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 U' F D' L' D' B' U'

YOURE KIDDING ME EXACTLY 45 IM SO MAD SFHSHHH


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 3, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: Moyu Weilong WRM 2020 (just got it!)


avg of 12: 7.993 (3/3)

Time List:
6057. 7.990 U R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F2 D2 U' R B2 F' R D' U' F' @2020-08-03 16:16:24 
6058. 8.230 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D L' F2 R U2 F U' F2 R D B @2020-08-03 16:16:47 
6059. 9.380 D' B U' L2 B U2 D R' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 L @2020-08-03 16:17:14 
6060. 7.710 L2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' B F' U F D B U2 R' B2 @2020-08-03 16:17:53 
6061. 11.360+ F B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D B2 D B D' F2 R2 F' R' B2 @2020-08-03 16:18:26 
6062. 8.130 B2 D' R' B' D F R U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D B' L @2020-08-03 16:19:02 
6063. 8.470 R' B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U R' D' B2 L F' U' F' D R @2020-08-03 16:19:29 
6064. 8.330 R' D' R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 D L B D2 U R2 F' @2020-08-03 16:20:09 
6065. 6.970 B F2 U2 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R2 L' B2 D F D2 R U' R' U2 @2020-08-03 16:20:37 
6066. 7.330 R' U L U' R' D' F B2 R' U2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 F' L2 @2020-08-03 16:21:04 
6067. 7.310 R B' R B2 L2 F2 D B2 R' L' F2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' @2020-08-03 16:21:32 
6068. 7.050 F2 L2 F B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 U' F D' L' D' B' U' @2020-08-03 16:22:05

Yes, I finally graduated! And barely sub 8 too.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 4, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-17
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*Times:
1.* 16.307
*2.* 15.664
*3.* 15.595
*4.* (13.902)
*5.* 14.536
*6.* 20.234
*7.* 20.557 (I blame the corner twist)
*8.* 15.889
*9.* (20.798+)
*10.* 16.345
*11.* 18.787
*12.* 16.462
*Average:* 17.038

*Comment:* NOOOOO!!!


----------



## Insert---Name (Aug 4, 2020)

Goal: Sub 12
Method:Roux
Cube: GAN 356 M

avg of 12: 11.97
Time List:
1. 10.56 
2. 12.12 
3. 11.35 
4. (15.68) 
5. 12.37
6. 13.39 
7. 10.68
8. 12.85 
9. 13.33
10. (10.08)
11. 11.44 
12. 11.61 
Comment: Haven't done this in a while. Already bet Sub 13 barrier and now aiming for Sub 12. Just barely made it this time.


----------



## Xander (Aug 4, 2020)

Goal: Sub-12 

Method: CFOP

Cube: GAN Air SM 2019 

Ao12: 13.75 (RIP)

1. 12.88
2. 15.53
3. 12.94
4. 13.83
5. 12.15
6. (16.63)
7. 13.81
8. (11.52)
9. 13.33
10. 13.32
11. 14.11
12. 15.66

Solve 3 should’ve been a 10.5 ish because I messed up bad, wrong PLL or something ridiculous. I had a big pause on the 16 and also messed up an easy OLL [emoji2359]. On solve 7 & 12 I did the wrong U perm somehow. Frustrating first average on this thread but should be back with a 11.5-11.9 average next week, happy cubing and keep improving guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 4, 2020)

Goal: Sub-16 (1/3)
Cube: Gan rs m
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-04
avg of 12: 15.80

Time List:
1. 16.08 U R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F2 D2 U' R B2 F' R D' U' F' 
2. 15.62 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D L' F2 R U2 F U' F2 R D B 
3. 14.62 D' B U' L2 B U2 D R' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 L 
4. 14.10 L2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' B F' U F D B U2 R' B2 
5. 13.87 F B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D B2 D B D' F2 R2 F' R' B2 
6. (13.69) B2 D' R' B' D F R U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D B' L 
7. 17.96 R' B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U R' D' B2 L F' U' F' D R 
8. (18.51) R' D' R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 D L B D2 U R2 F' 
9. 18.26 B F2 U2 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R2 L' B2 D F D2 R U' R' U2 
10. 17.02 R' U L U' R' D' F B2 R' U2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 F' L2 
11. 15.97 R B' R B2 L2 F2 D B2 R' L' F2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' 
12. 14.49 F2 L2 F B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 U' F D' L' D' B' U'


----------



## CashCuber (Aug 9, 2020)

Goal: Sub-20
1.)22.99
2.)(24.32)
3.)17.62
4.)23.83
5.)21.22
6.)18.87
7.)(17.07)
8.)24.20
9.)24.22
10.)20.45
11.)19.16
12.)18.20
Ao12=21.08


----------



## ryan337dogo (Aug 9, 2020)

Week: 32
Goal: Sub 30
Cube: Gan 356 X
Method: CFOP
Times:
1. 24.82 D F D2 B D2 B R' B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R D
2. 22.18 R U' D F' U2 L F' D2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U
3. 28.13 F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 L' D2 F' L' D' U' L' U2
4. 32.69 B' L B2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' F U' R2 U' L' F R'
5. 30.89 F2 U L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F R D' R2 U' B2 L' D'
6. 26.16 D L B' U R2 L2 U F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 B
7. 27.93 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' L' B2 U B R' B' L' F U2
8. 25.12 L B2 L' F L U F' R' B' U F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 F' L
9. 33.62 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L' F D' L' U' R U
10. 28.45 D L U2 R D2 B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 R2 F D' B' D2 F' R D2 F'
11. 35.58 U B D' B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 L U F U2 L2 U F
12. 30.55 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 R D' B' F R2 U' R2 B2 L

Ao12: 28.84


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 9, 2020)

How does this work? I wanna Take Part


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 9, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> How does this work? I wanna Take Part


Go to the 1st post and the scrambles are there. There will be new ones every week. Enter your times like this:

Goal: Sub-__
Cube (optional): ______
Method (optional): ________

Times:
1.
...
12.
Average: _____

Comment (optional):

For reference, this is my most recent one:


BenChristman1 said:


> *Goal:* Sub-17
> *Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
> *Method:* CFOP
> 
> ...


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 9, 2020)

Okay, thank u. What happens if i dont reach my goal? Just Wondering...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 9, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Okay, thank u. What happens if i dont reach my goal? Just Wondering...


If you reach your goal, you go to 1/3, then once you get to 3/3, then you make a new goal. If you don't make your goal at any point, you go back to 0/3. In other words, you have to get 3 consecutive successes to make a new goal.


----------



## Kauhu (Aug 9, 2020)

Goal: sub-17
Cube: RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP
avg of 12: *16.17

3/3 (Graduated!!)*

Time LIst:
1. *17.77 *U R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F2 D2 U' R B2 F' R D' U' F' *F2L look ahead could've been better*
2. *15.71 *R2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D L' F2 R U2 F U' F2 R D B *Now F2L look ahead was better and easy OLL. *
3. *14.59 *D' B U' L2 B U2 D R' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 L *Few pauses during F2L but turned so fast that it was still really good solve!*
4. *17.42 *L2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' B F' U F D B U2 R' B2 *Clumsy solve. Some small lock ups and pauses*
5. *17.90 *F B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D B2 D B D' F2 R2 F' R' B2 *Some pauses during F2L and couldn't recongize the pll.*
6. *15.75 *B2 D' R' B' D F R U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D B' L *Couldn't plan the whole cross during inspection so it took a bit too long to execute. Somehow I still got really good solve!*
7. *15.24 *R' B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U R' D' B2 L F' U' F' D R *Na perm but executed it pretty smoothly-*
8. *12.84 *R' D' R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 D L B D2 U R2 F' *WHAT A SOLVE! Really fast F2L execution, bowtie OLL and J perm!*
9. *18.76 *B F2 U2 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R2 L' B2 D F D2 R U' R' U2 *Inserted last 2 pairs into opposite slots so that kind of ruined the solve..*
10. *13.06 *R' U L U' R' D' F B2 R' U2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 F' L2 *Smooth F2L execution. Easy OLL and an A perm!*
11. *16.68* R B' R B2 L2 F2 D B2 R' L' F2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' *Bad F2L look ahead and on top of that, another Na perm. Still decent solve though.*
12. *17.56* F2 L2 F B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 U' F D' L' D' B' U' *Some pauses during F2L which caused look ahead to fail*

Comments: *Almost a sub-16! I got my RS3M 2020 today few hours ago and haven't had time to focus on the settings but still my times have improved! I really like the feeling of this cube!*


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 9, 2020)

Week 32
Goal: Sub 13
Cube: Gan 356 Air
Method: CFOP

1. 14.76 oh noo
2.14.23
3. 13.96
4. 12.68
5. 14.44
6. 12.96
7.12.51
8. 12.02
9. 12.64
10. 10.53
11. 11.26
12. 14.95
Avg: 13.15
I got an 11.9x Ao5 in it
This Ao12 is Pretty Like avg


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 9, 2020)

R32, sub 12 (CFOP, little magic M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-09
avg of 12: *12.155*

Time List:
11.619, 12.003, (14.129), 11.261, 12.552, 13.186+, (10.940), 11.277, 12.107, 11.533, 12.870, 13.143

+2 ruined it.


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 10, 2020)

Kauhu said:


> Goal: sub-17
> Cube: RS3M 2020
> Method: CFOP
> avg of 12: *16.17
> ...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 10, 2020)

week 33 hype


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 10, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-17
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*Times:
1.* 17.864
*2.* 16.060
*3.* 16.661
*4.* 12.506
*5.* 16.303
*6.* 23.775 (It would have been a bad solve anyway, but I thought it was a ZBLL I knew, but it wasn't.)
*7.* 15.583
*8.* (12.109) (should have been PB, got sub-10 after a couple tries) 
*9.* 17.602
*10.* 21.649
*11.* 15.423
*12.* (32.440) (That was just really bad.)
*Average:* 17.343


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 10, 2020)

Week 33
Goal : Sub-45
Method : Beginners
Cube : Gan 356 RS
avg of 12: 46.36

Time List:
1. 41.70 U2 D' L2 F2 B' D' F R L U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 
2. 44.74 L B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R U2 B' D B' R F' L' 
3. (37.23) D L B2 D F2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 U L U' B2 L2 B L' F L' 
4. (1:04.83) D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' D' U' L B2 U' R F2 U2 
5. 40.41 B' U' R L2 F U2 F R B R' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 
6. 48.89 F R2 B L U' B D2 R D' R2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F2 
7. 47.75 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F' L D R' B' U' L' D R' D 
8. 55.30 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L D2 L2 F2 D' B U' B2 R F D2 R D 
9. 49.03 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B L' R F' R' U2 B U R2 B 
10. 51.05 L' F B' U F U2 B L' F2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 D R 
11. 40.67 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' B D2 B' F U2 L2 U L U2 
12. 44.10 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' D B' D B2 L2 D' F' L'

i had a 42.28 ao5 fdgkhjfdgjkgfdfhgd+


----------



## CashCuber (Aug 10, 2020)

Goal:Sub-20
Time List:
1. 20.045 U2 D' L2 F2 B' D' F R L U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 
2. 16.834 L B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R U2 B' D B' R F' L' 
3. (15.836) D L B2 D F2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 U L U' B2 L2 B L' F L' 
4. 21.304 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' D' U' L B2 U' R F2 U2 
5. 16.152 B' U' R L2 F U2 F R B R' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 
6. (22.885) F R2 B L U' B D2 R D' R2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F2 
7. 18.942 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F' L D R' B' U' L' D R' D 
8. 21.337 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L D2 L2 F2 D' B U' B2 R F D2 R D 
9. 19.171 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B L' R F' R' U2 B U R2 B 
10. 20.536 L' F B' U F U2 B L' F2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 D R 
11. 19.140 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' B D2 B' F U2 L2 U L U2 
12. 18.204 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' D B' D B2 L2 D' F' L'

avg of 12: 19.167 (EPIC)


----------



## ryan337dogo (Aug 10, 2020)

Week: 33
Goal: Sub 30
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 356 X
Ao12 25.51 Graduated yay!
Times:

1. 27.69 
2. 27.35 
3. (39.43) 
4. (20.28) 
5. 26.48 
6. 22.95 
7. 26.36 
8. 20.76
9. 22.74 
10. 27.88 
11. 26.69 
12. 26.20


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 10, 2020)

Week 33
Goal: Sub 8
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS2M
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-10 (solving from 2020-08-10 16:12:12 to 2020-08-10 16:16:00)
avg of 12: 8.02

Time List:
1. 7.85 @2020-08-10 16:12:12 
2. 9.36 @2020-08-10 16:12:34 
3. 9.08 @2020-08-10 16:12:57 
4. 7.67 @2020-08-10 16:13:24 
5. 8.45 @2020-08-10 16:13:42 
6. 7.45 @2020-08-10 16:14:01 
7. 7.70 @2020-08-10 16:14:20 
8. 7.22 @2020-08-10 16:14:39 
9. (6.64) @2020-08-10 16:14:59 
10. 6.81 @2020-08-10 16:15:19 
11. (10.81) @2020-08-10 16:15:36 
12. 8.57 @2020-08-10 16:16:00

So close


----------



## Insert---Name (Aug 11, 2020)

Goal: Sub 12
Method:Roux
Cube: GAN 356 M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-11
avg of 12: 11.95

Time List:
1. 10.80 U2 D' L2 F2 B' D' F R L U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 
2. 14.83 L B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R U2 B' D B' R F' L' 
3. (10.68) D L B2 D F2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 U L U' B2 L2 B L' F L' 
4. 11.41 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' D' U' L B2 U' R F2 U2 
5. 11.17 B' U' R L2 F U2 F R B R' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 
6. (DNF(21.23)) F R2 B L U' B D2 R D' R2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F2 
7. 11.10 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F' L D R' B' U' L' D R' D 
8. 13.98 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L D2 L2 F2 D' B U' B2 R F D2 R D 
9. 12.65 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B L' R F' R' U2 B U R2 B 
10. 11.00 L' F B' U F U2 B L' F2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 D R 
11. 11.44 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' B D2 B' F U2 L2 U L U2 
12. 11.10 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' D B' D B2 L2 D' F' L'

Scramble 6 sucked so I decided to just DNF it lol.


----------



## CreationUniverse (Aug 11, 2020)

Goal: Sub-20
Cube: GAN 356 Air
AO12: 22.01

1: 23.54
2: 25.81
3: 25.54 (including +2)
4: 26.82
5: (27.07)
6: (17.62)
7: 21.91
8: DNF
9: 24.14
10: 18.86
11: 19.21
12: 22.83


----------



## swburk (Aug 11, 2020)

Goal: sub-35
Cube: RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP

Time LIst:
1. U2 D' L2 F2 B' D' F R L U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 (32.90)
2. L B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R U2 B' D B' R F' L' (32.42)
3. D L B2 D F2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 U L U' B2 L2 B L' F L' (31.56)
4. D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' D' U' L B2 U' R F2 U2 (39.16)
5. B' U' R L2 F U2 F R B R' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 (43.96)
6. F R2 B L U' B D2 R D' R2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F2 (29.93)
7. D' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F' L D R' B' U' L' D R' D (41.97)
8. L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L D2 L2 F2 D' B U' B2 R F D2 R D (43.10)
9. U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B L' R F' R' U2 B U R2 B (42.79)
10. L' F B' U F U2 B L' F2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 D R (50.35)
11. D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' B D2 B' F U2 L2 U L U2 (38.94)
12. R D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' D B' D B2 L2 D' F' L' (30.58)

Average of 12: 37.74

Comments: I just got back into cubing in the last couple of weeks and have been averaging around 40s, but today was a good day, so I set my goal lower. We'll see if I can keep improving into next week.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 11, 2020)

CreationUniverse said:


> Goal: Sub-20
> Cube: GAN 356 Air
> AO12: 22.01
> 
> ...


Umm, isn't the dnf supposed to be left out?


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 11, 2020)

Goal: Sub-15
Cube- Gan 356 Air SM
Method:CFOP
0/3

Time List:
1. U2 D' L2 F2 B' D' F R L U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 14.73
2. L B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R U2 B' D B' R F' L' 14.47
3. D L B2 D F2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 U L U' B2 L2 B L' F L' 13.38
4. D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' D' U' L B2 U' R F2 U2 (18.70)
5. B' U' R L2 F U2 F R B R' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 15.64
6. F R2 B L U' B D2 R D' R2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F2 13.97
7. D' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F' L D R' B' U' L' D R' D 15.63
8. L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L D2 L2 F2 D' B U' B2 R F D2 R D 14.29
9. U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B L' R F' R' U2 B U R2 B (13.15)
10. L' F B' U F U2 B L' F2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 D R 16.90
11. D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' B D2 B' F U2 L2 U L U2 15.61
12. R D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' D B' D B2 L2 D' F' L' 14.78
Ao12:14.94
Comments: Phew...


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm dissapointed. I tried to go sub 20 but I couldnt. Still sub 21 tho yay.

1. 18.712
2. (15.503)
3. 17.425
4. 20.677 (Around here, the room I was in was 80-90°)
5. 22.365
6. 22.701
7. 21.244
8. 19.158
9. 20.079
10. 19.483 (Here the room went back to normal)
11. 19.787
12. (23.727) (Too Many Lockups)
Ao12. 20.163

Sub-20 was my goal that I didn't accomplish by .163
Notes: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
This is week 33 btw


----------



## CreationUniverse (Aug 12, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Umm, isn't the dnf supposed to be left out?


I don't know lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 12, 2020)

CreationUniverse said:


> I don't know lol


Yes, the DNF is supposed to be the worst time (the one you take out).


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 12, 2020)

Week 33
Cube: Tengyun M
Method: CFOP (Full PLL, Full OLL, COLL)

Goal: Sub-17 

Times:
1) 1502
2) 16.57
3) 13.33
4) 14.34
5) 15.26
6) 16.50
7) 13.91
8) 16.13
9) 16.33
10) 14.93
11) 16.14
12) 13.78

Ao12: 15.23 (2/3)

Umm... That is pure sub-x, I have improved a lot since last time I did this


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 12, 2020)

Week 33
Cube: Gan 356 Air
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub 13
12.97
12.30
13.51
11.77
11.29
14.44
11.61
13.61
11.63
13.60
12.78
13.66
Avg: 12.77 
Yea,Many 11s


----------



## Kauhu (Aug 13, 2020)

Goal: sub-16
Cube: RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP
avg of 12: *17.67
*

Time LIst:
1. *21.00 *U2 D' L2 F2 B' D' F R L U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 *Not a good start.*
2. *18.78 *L B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R U2 B' D B' R F' L' *Some pauses during F2L and V perm...*
3. *17.38 *D L B2 D F2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 U L U' B2 L2 B L' F L' *Bad finger tricks during F2L and PLL.*
4. *15.30 *D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' D' U' L B2 U' R F2 U2 *That's better. Pretty smooth F2L execution.*
5. *17.75 *B' U' R L2 F U2 F R B R' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 *Again, bad finger tricks*
6. *18.91 *F R2 B L U' B D2 R D' R2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F2 *I really need to slow down and focus on look ahead during solves...*
7. *17.08 *D' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F' L D R' B' U' L' D R' D
8. *15.23 *L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L D2 L2 F2 D' B U' B2 R F D2 R D *Smooth F2L execution*
9. *17.76 *U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B L' R F' R' U2 B U R2 B
10. *17.76 *L' F B' U F U2 B L' F2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 D R *Okay what are the chances that I get two EXACTLY same time solves IN A ROW??*
11. *18.14*D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' B D2 B' F U2 L2 U L U2
12. *17.84 *R D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' D B' D B2 L2 D' F' L' 

Comments: *Apparently today is not my day... *


----------



## Xander (Aug 15, 2020)

Goal: sub-12
Cube: Gan Air SM 2019
Method: CFOP

Average of 12: 12.37

1. 13.77
2. (10.20)
3. 10.73
4. 12.89
5. 14.07 (+2) F perm I recognized the AUF incorrectly 
6. 12.16
7. 12.19
8. 12.68
9. (15.71)
10. 11.52
11. 11.70
12. 11.99

This was a lot better than my last average I posted but still frustrating, because I was doing pretty good until that plus two which really hurt. Then the 15 really got to me on solve 9. Although the pressure sorta paid off I guess because last three were 11’s. Btw I think I did it correctly but it was a 12 before the plus two so I got a 14 with the penalty applied. I’ll get it next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFMX (Aug 15, 2020)

This is an attempt to make to achieve a sub-13 average. CFOP solves with MF3RS2 M.

1) 12.534
2) 13.243
3) 13.929
4) 11.582
5) 12.154
6) 13.832
7) 16.055 (worst)
8) 15.387
9) 14.987
10) 11.039 (best)
11) 14.438
12) 13.840

ao12 = 13.593

Ruined. Only 1/3 of the solves are sub-13. I didn't actively look for F2L pairs and choked. I also didn't plan the first pair well - I fail to do that when the cross is too complicated. LL seems to be fine but I got lockups sometimes. I should practice more, or maybe pick a less ambitious goal...


----------



## ribbon method (Aug 15, 2020)

so many cfopers why not other methods


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 15, 2020)

ribbon method said:


> so many cfopers why not other methods


In case you didn’t know, CFOP is the most common speedsolving method.


----------



## ribbon method (Aug 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> In case you didn’t know, CFOP is the most common speedsolving method.


Ik that its just i wanna see some other methods


See im not multi posting cause I let some one talk


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 17, 2020)

I choosed CFOP bc it's pretty similiar to beginners Method. Once i wanted to Switch to Roux because of it's few Algs but i Like learning Algs and i think it's easier to improve with CFOP because there are more Algs to learn


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 17, 2020)

Kauhu said:


> Goal: sub-16
> *18.91 *F R2 B L U' B D2 R D' R2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F2 *I really need to slow down and focus on look ahead during solves...*


Here you go: https://www.jaydenmcneillcubing.com/blog/blog-post-one-zm35x great resource


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 17, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 17, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-17
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*Times:
1.* 13.161
*2.* (22.987)
*3.* 15.623
*4.* 17.189
*5.* 17.597
*6.* 15.593
*7.* 17.247
*8.* 15.551
*9.* 13.004
*10.* 16.953
*11.* (11.996)
*12.* 18.305
*Average:* 16.022 (1/3)
*Comment:* That was a crazy good average. I can't believe I only had 1 counting 18+!

@Ciparo I'm not on the try-hard sub-17 list. I'm not sure why?


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 17, 2020)

If it's the First Time u Take Part Here its alright
Edit: but it's Not the First time


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8
Method: CFOP
Cube: WRM 2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-17
avg of 12: 8.001

Time List:
7.700, 8.500, 10.930, 7.130, 7.360, 9.040, 7.640, 7.600, 7.640, 7.540, 8.070, 8.920

breh.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Goal: Sub 8
> Method: CFOP
> Cube: WRM 2020
> 
> ...


Why do all of your times end in 0?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 17, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Why do all of your times end in 0?


because I have "use miliseconds" on but my stackmat is connected to my cstimer and ig cstimer only uses 100ths of a second from the stacmat input


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> because I have "use miliseconds" on but my stackmat is connected to my cstimer and ig cstimer only uses 100ths of a second from the stacmat input


Mine uses thousandths. Do you have a Gen 3 or earlier Stackmat?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Mine uses thousandths. Do you have a Gen 3 or earlier Stackmat?


no mine's gen 4 afaik


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> no mine's gen 4 afaik


I wonder why that happens, then?


----------



## swburk (Aug 17, 2020)

Goal: sub-35
Cube: GAN 356 M
Method: CFOP

Time LIst:
1. 34.83 F R F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B L' B2 R2 B' U' B 
2. 34.74 L U F D' R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' B' U B2 L' R2 D2 B2 
3. 31.96 R F2 U B' L2 F D' L' F2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 
4. 36.34 B L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 R D2 U2 L U2 B' R2 B2 D L2 U R' 
5. (43.08) B U L F2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' D B U2 B' U' B' 
6. 37.83 R' F B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 L' B' D2 U R' D U2 
7. 33.71 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D F2 R F D L' F' L' U2 
8. (24.42) D F D2 R' D2 R' B2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 F2 B U F' D2 R D2 B' 
9. 33.91 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 D' F2 L U' B U R' F D' F 
10. 41.61 D L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F' R' D2 U F2 L D2 L' 
11. 34.99 R' F L2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' R U2 B2 D' F D U B 
12. 32.95 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B D' U' B' U' L F' U B2 F2

Average of 12: 35.29

Comments: Pretty close, and better than last week. I finished learning all the 2-look algs this week and have been working on doing fewer cube rotations.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Aug 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub 25
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. 32.55 F R F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B L' B2 R2 B' U' B 
2. 22.58 L U F D' R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' B' U B2 L' R2 D2 B2 
3. 25.49 R F2 U B' L2 F D' L' F2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 
4. 32.50 B L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 R D2 U2 L U2 B' R2 B2 D L2 U R' 
5. 27.60 B U L F2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' D B U2 B' U' B' 
6. 30.27 R' F B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 L' B' D2 U R' D U2 
7. 29.28 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D F2 R F D L' F' L' U2 
8. (21.49) D F D2 R' D2 R' B2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 F2 B U F' D2 R D2 B' 
9. 26.32 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 D' F2 L U' B U R' F D' F 
10. (37.36) D L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F' R' D2 U F2 L D2 L' 
11. 27.43 R' F L2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' R U2 B2 D' F D U B 
12. 27.09 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B D' U' B' U' L F' U B2 F2

Average: 28.11


----------



## RFMX (Aug 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub 14
Cube: MF3RS2M
Method: CFOP

1) 10.935 (best)
2) 13.001
3) 13.808
4) 13.022
5) 11.540
6) 11.558
7) 12.431
8) 13.835
9) 15.427 (worst)
10) 13.213
11) 12.471
12) 14.203

12.908 ao12: Goal reached! (1/3)
sample SD = 1.27

Solid 12s and 13s. Solve 9 is an F2L pair inserted wrongly. Planned cross+1 for some solves, but not all of them. I need more practice...


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 20, 2020)

Goal: Sub-17
Cube: Thunderclap V3 M / GTS3M / RS3M2020
Method: CFOP

1) 15.88
2) 16.70
3) 15.55
4) 15.18
5) 12.11
6) 12.07 (OLL skip!)
7) 13.77
8) 15.44
9) 13.63
10) 14.21
11) 16.26
12) 15.76

Ao12: 14.78 (3/3)

Wow! Really good solves, If I participated more I would be way past sub-17 by now. Now time for sub-16


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Aug 20, 2020)

Goal: sub-15
Cube: MF3RS2M
Method: CFOP

1. 17.05
2. 18.31
3. 15.28
4. 13.02
5. 13.84
6. 15.70
7. 14.67
8. 17.02
9. 15.28
10. 17.22
11. 11.73
12. 14.67

Ao12: 15.38 (0/3)

meh


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 21, 2020)

Week 34
Goal: Sub 8
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS2M
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-20 (solving from 2020-08-20 17:57:04 to 2020-08-20 19:52:23)
avg of 12: 8.38

Time List:
1. 7.33 F R F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B L' B2 R2 B' U' B @2020-08-20 17:57:04 
2. 8.10 L U F D' R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' B' U B2 L' R2 D2 B2 @2020-08-20 17:57:23 
3. 9.65 R F2 U B' L2 F D' L' F2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 @2020-08-20 17:57:44 
4. 7.42 B L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 R D2 U2 L U2 B' R2 B2 D L2 U R' @2020-08-20 17:58:06 
5. 8.63 B U L F2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' D B U2 B' U' B' @2020-08-20 17:58:28 
6. 8.82 R' F B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 L' B' D2 U R' D U2 @2020-08-20 17:58:58 
7. 8.85 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D F2 R F D L' F' L' U2 @2020-08-20 19:50:21 
8. 9.49 D F D2 R' D2 R' B2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 F2 B U F' D2 R D2 B' @2020-08-20 19:50:49 
9. (11.72) L' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 D' F2 L U' B U R' F D' F @2020-08-20 19:51:13 
10. 8.24 D L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F' R' D2 U F2 L D2 L' @2020-08-20 19:51:38 
11. 7.24 R' F L2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' R U2 B2 D' F D U B @2020-08-20 19:52:04 
12. (7.11) D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B D' U' B' U' L F' U B2 F2 @2020-08-20 19:52:23


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Aug 22, 2020)

goal: sub-15 
cube: mf3rs3m
avg of 12: 13.83

comment: pb avg of 12!!!!!!!!!!!!

Time List:
1. 15.06 
2. 14.77 
3. 12.83 
4. 12.30 
5. 14.32 
6. (16.11) 
7. (11.49) 
8. 12.30 
9. 15.22
10. 12.94 
11. 15.51 
12. 13.09


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 24, 2020)

Im a Bit late sorry i will do it now


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 24, 2020)

14.14
13.51
13.46
12.19
11.37
13.66
13.76
12.95
11.95
11.32
11.96
12.20
Ao12:12.7 
Im sorry for being late


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 25, 2020)

@Ciparo


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 26, 2020)

My excuses for running two days late. I'm updating at the moment!


----------



## Ciparo (Aug 26, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 26, 2020)

Race to sub-10 (1/3) (failed the last weeks)

Ao12: 9.89
9.26, 10.34, 9.05, 9.92, 9.71, 9.26, (14.59), 9.81, (8.30), 14.07, 8.87, 8.62
nice counting 14


----------



## RFMX (Aug 26, 2020)

Goal still sub-14

Time list generated by csTimer:
1. 11.96 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F L2 F U2 B' L2 F2 R U' B F2 D U' R' B L' 
2. 13.27 B R D2 L' B' L U' R2 U2 R2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' U2 F2 D' R2 
3. (11.77) R D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 L2 F' L D U B R U R 
4. 15.37+ L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F' R' U L F2 U' F D2 B2 
5. 11.86 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' D L D2 L F L B' D' 
6. (DNF(12.21)) D2 L' U2 R2 F' B' D R' B2 D B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 B 
7. 12.85 B' L F' D' F2 D2 R B' L' U2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 U2 
8. 14.28 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 F U' L2 R B2 D B' F' L 
9. 12.61 F' B' L F B2 D' F' L U' R' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 
10. 15.98 L F2 L2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R' U' L B' F D2 B2 F2 D' F2 
11. 13.22 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 L' R' B' R' B2 U F2 L R2 B R 
12. 12.09 R D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L D B2 F2 D2 L D B

ao12: 13.35 (Goal reached! 2/3)

DNF'ed 6th solve because of the dreaded A perm. Not that I cannot do the D2 flick, but it's so inconsistent and hard to repair if you mess up. And then the nerves gave me a counting 14 and 15. Luckily I got plenty of 11s and 12s for the average. I should train more on LL and C+1...


----------



## swburk (Aug 26, 2020)

Goal: sub-35
Cube: GAN 356 M
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. 32.33 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F L2 F U2 B' L2 F2 R U' B F2 D U' R' B L' 
2. (21.49) B R D2 L' B' L U' R2 U2 R2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' U2 F2 D' R2 
3. (37.40) R D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 L2 F' L D U B R U R 
4. 31.11 L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F' R' U L F2 U' F D2 B2 
5. 29.36 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' D L D2 L F L B' D' 
6. 37.18 D2 L' U2 R2 F' B' D R' B2 D B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 B 
7. 34.57 B' L F' D' F2 D2 R B' L' U2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 U2 
8. 34.45 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 F U' L2 R B2 D B' F' L 
9. 34.11 F' B' L F B2 D' F' L U' R' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 
10. 32.23 L F2 L2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R' U' L B' F D2 B2 F2 D' F2 
11. 30.75 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 L' R' B' R' B2 U F2 L R2 B R 
12. 31.91 R D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L D B2 F2 D2 L D B

Average of 12: 32.80 (*1/3*)

Comments: Met my goal for the first time! A lot of practice and alg-spamming this week, and I'm getting more comfortable with color-neutral solving. I got PLL wrong the first time on the two 37.xx solves. Hopefully next week, I can get all sub-35 solves.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 26, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-17
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*Times:
1.* 18.040
*2.* 19.265
*3.* 16.206
*4.* 17.022
*5.* 19.328
*6.* (16.138)
*7.* 16.670
*8.* 18.189
*9.* (20.530)
*10.* 17.704
*11.* 17.144
*12.* 17.311
*Average:* 17.688

*Comment:* I hate cold hands.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8
Method: CFOP
Cube: WRM2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-26
avg of 12: 8.529

Time List:
8196. 9.300 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F L2 F U2 B' L2 F2 R U' B F2 D U' R' B L' 
8197. 8.630 B R D2 L' B' L U' R2 U2 R2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' U2 F2 D' R2 
8198. 7.570 R D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 L2 F' L D U B R U R 
8199. 9.940 L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F' R' U L F2 U' F D2 B2 
8200. 8.340 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' D L D2 L F L B' D' 
8201. 7.990 D2 L' U2 R2 F' B' D R' B2 D B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 B 
8202. 9.850+ B' L F' D' F2 D2 R B' L' U2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 U2 
8203. 8.020 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 F U' L2 R B2 D B' F' L 
8204. 9.030 F' B' L F B2 D' F' L U' R' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 
8205. 7.100 L F2 L2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R' U' L B' F D2 B2 F2 D' F2 
8206. 9.460 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 L' R' B' R' B2 U F2 L R2 B R 
8207. 6.890 R D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L D B2 F2 D2 L D B

My turning overall was pretty shaky.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Aug 26, 2020)

*Goal: Sub 16
Cube: Gan XS
Method: CFOP

Times:*

1. *16.04* L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F L2 F U2 B' L2 F2 R U' B F2 D U' R' B L'
2. *16.04* B R D2 L' B' L U' R2 U2 R2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' U2 F2 D' R2
3. *15.37* R D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 L2 F' L D U B R U R
4. *16.12 *L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F' R' U L F2 U' F D2 B2
5. *15.77 *L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' D L D2 L F L B' D'
6. *15.25* D2 L' U2 R2 F' B' D R' B2 D B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 B
7. *16.66* B' L F' D' F2 D2 R B' L' U2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 U2
8. *16.20* R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 F U' L2 R B2 D B' F' L
9. (*18.75)* F' B' L F B2 D' F' L U' R' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2
10. *17.32* L F2 L2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R' U' L B' F D2 B2 F2 D' F2
11. (*13.09)* R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 L' R' B' R' B2 U F2 L R2 B R
12. *17.27* R D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L D B2 F2 D2 L D B

*Ao12: *16.20

* I was a bit close, I’ll get it next time.*


----------



## didiask (Aug 29, 2020)

Goal: Sub-9
Cube: GAN 356 Air UM
Average: 9.66
8.62, (10.61), 9.16, 10.48, 9.79, 10.51, 9.88, 10.25, 8.57, 9.82, (8.41), 9.56


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 29, 2020)

Goal: Sub 13 
CFOP
13.17
11.86
13.7
13.55
12.34
12.48
11.88
13.42
13.91
12.33
13.9
10.74
Ao12: 12.86
yea i got graduated but Sub 12 will be hard


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 1, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 1, 2020)

*Goal: sub-16
Cube: Gan XS
Method: CFOP

Times*
1. *13.85 *
2. *15.35* 
3. *16.99 * 
4. *16.07* 
5. *14.73* 
6. *(19.99)* 
7. *13.63* 
8.* 17.57* 
9. *(12.52) * 
10. *16.88 * 
11. *15.80 * 
12. *13.99* 

*Ao12: 15.49 (1/3)

Let's go, I made it!*


----------



## swburk (Sep 1, 2020)

Goal: sub-35
Cube: RS3 M 2020
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. 28.20 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 F D2 R2 U L' B2 U L' U2 B 
2. 34.69 F' D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B' F R' D' F R2 F' L 
3. 35.07 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U L2 D2 U F2 B U' F L' B2 U2 R B L2 
4. (45.78) B' L B2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D R2 B L U B' F' R2 
5. 32.73 U' L' D R2 B2 U2 L U F2 L2 U2 F' B2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 
6. 38.65 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2 D' B D' U B2 D2 R' F' D2 
7. 30.19 R D2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 D L F D F' R2 B2 R' B' 
8. 31.11 L2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 D L' F2 U' R2 B R' D R' 
9. 38.79 R' F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' L' D' F' U R' D' B F2 
10. 33.54 U F U2 R' U2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R' B F L D L F D 
11. 28.30 B' R' L2 U2 F2 B' L' D R2 D2 R' D2 L D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' 
12. (26.71) D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 F' D2 L R' B L2 R F R2 F' U2

Average of 12: 33.13 (*2/3*)

Comments: All over the place this week. I even warmed up for a bit before doing these solves.


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub-13 I guess
Cube: idk it's been so long since I've used it I forgot. MoYu something
Method: CFOP

Times: (16.08), 12.98, 13.04, 15.46, 14.00, 12.97, 16.04, 14.65, 12.95, (10.97), 14.53, 11.66

Average of 12: 13.83

Comments: I'm at least in the thirteens, sad that my cross and first pair planning is so garbage right now. Still nice to get some sub-12 singles in there tho.


----------



## RFMX (Sep 2, 2020)

Race to sub-14 on MF3RS2M using CFOP

1. 13.15 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 F D2 R2 U L' B2 U L' U2 B 
2. 11.34 F' D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B' F R' D' F R2 F' L 
3. 12.71 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U L2 D2 U F2 B U' F L' B2 U2 R B L2 
4. 13.52 B' L B2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D R2 B L U B' F' R2 
5. 16.52 U' L' D R2 B2 U2 L U F2 L2 U2 F' B2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 
6. 12.82 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2 D' B D' U B2 D2 R' F' D2 
7. (11.06) R D2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 D L F D F' R2 B2 R' B' 
8. 14.19 L2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 D L' F2 U' R2 B R' D R' 
9. 11.71 R' F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' L' D' F' U R' D' B F2 
10. 14.83 U F U2 R' U2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R' B F L D L F D 
11. (21.84) B' R' L2 U2 F2 B' L' D R2 D2 R' D2 L D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' 
12. 14.57 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 F' D2 L R' B L2 R F R2 F' U2

= 13.54 ao12 (Goal reached and graduated! 3/3)

Dang the 16 and the 21. Warm up solves before this ao12 are 12s and 11s. I get 3 11s here, which hopefully pulled my average below 14. I should attempt for sub-13 next week, but I need to keep my consistency and just don't speed up because of nerves. :I Cross+1 is still quite crappy but I'm improving for sure.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 2, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8
Method: CFOP
Cube: WRM 2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-02
avg of 12: 8.338

Time List:
7.830, 8.860, 9.100, 8.450, 6.890, 6.730, 8.510, 9.510, 8.780, 8.450, 7.280, 9.230

meh, too inconsistent. My turning was very locky in general.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 3, 2020)

Goal: To actually be consistent? Sub 30 I guess, for starters
Cube + Method: I think it's a Moyu M + Petrus

#9 was LL skip

Ao12: 28.20

1. 30.45
2. 23.53
3. 22.11
4. (37.35)
5. 31.79
6. 28.94
7. 22.83
8. 35.71
9. (20.67)
10. 30.69
11. 23.31
12. 32.60


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 4, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-17
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*Times:
1.* 18.160
*2.* (16.537)
*3.* 19.005
*4.* 17.645
*5.* (24.848)
*6.* 19.097
*7.* 18.632
*8.* 17.242
*9.* 17.936
*10.* 16.991
*11.* 17.385
*12.* 22.994
*Average:* 18.509 (0/3)



BenChristman1 said:


> @Ciparo I'm not on the try-hard sub-17 list. I'm not sure why?


----------



## SniperLordGaming (Sep 5, 2020)

Goal: Sub 30
Cube: GTS2
Average: 30. 843
Comment: Way worse than I normally average (around 25) first time nerves I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

1. 28.38
2. 30.80
3. 30.75
4. 25.90
5. 31.72
6. 34.30
7. 34.20
8. (34.63)
9. 30.12
10. 31.66
11. 30.60
12. (22.29)


----------



## CreationUniverse (Sep 6, 2020)

*Goal: *Sub-20
*Cube: *Gan 356 Air

*Solves:*
1: 19.34
2: (24.56)
3: 22.39
4: 17.21
5: 17.91
6: 23.50
7: 21.70
8: 21.13
9: 21.81
10: (17.08)
11: 22.37
12: 23.32


----------



## Cubing5life (Sep 6, 2020)

Goal: sub-10
Main: GAN 356 X


avg of 12: 10.19

Time List:
1. (12.06) 
2. 10.66 
3. 11.79 
4. 8.23 
5. 11.72 
6. 11.18 
7. 9.63 
8. 9.58 
9. 9.40 
10. 7.76 
11. 11.99 
12. (6.93) 

Comment: OMG!! The six is PB2!! Very good singles/much luck in this one! First time competing here, am I doing everything right?


----------



## moh_33 (Sep 6, 2020)

aww cmon i missed the time... is it too late to get in on the fun?


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 6, 2020)

CreationUniverse said:


> *Goal: *Sub-20
> *Cube: *Gan 356 Air
> 
> *Solves:*
> ...



I think you should put your Ao12 to know if you were close or if you completed your goal, but still, good job


----------



## KingCanyon (Sep 6, 2020)

Cube: MF3RS2M
Goal: Sub 13
Average: 12.61

1. 11.66
2. 11.23
3. 12.37
4. 13.13
5. 12.37
6. 13.13
7. 11.41
8. 14.84
9. (10.73)
10. 13.81
11. 12.16
12. (*16.03*)

Comment: Yay, I got it. I primarily thank the decently easy scrambles for this.


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Goal:* Sub-17
> *Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
> *Method:* CFOP
> 
> ...



I probably made a mistake, sorry! But it doesn't matter now, because you failed the last week.


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 7, 2020)

CreationUniverse said:


> *Goal: *Sub-20
> *Cube: *Gan 356 Air
> 
> *Solves:*
> ...



What is your ao12?


----------



## Ciparo (Sep 7, 2020)

Here you can find the actual standings and the latest scrambles.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 7, 2020)

*Goal: sub-16
Cube: Gan XS
Method. CFOP

Times*

1. *14.74 *
2. *(20.21) *
3. *15.17 *
4. *18.01 * 
5. *14.28 * 
6. *16.39 *
7. *17.43 *
8. *(13.31) *
9. *14.34 *
10. *18.25 *
11. *16.61 * 
12. *16.11 

Ao12: 16.13

Comment:* I should warm up before doing solves, these were my first solves of the day.


----------



## moh_33 (Sep 8, 2020)

*goal : *sub 40
*cube : *idk i bought it when i was 8-9 yrs old
*comment : *I usually get about 43 seconds avg but today i missed the goal by a mile...
*Ao12 :* 1 minute 0 seconds and 82

1. 1 : 9.95
2. 1 : 2.30
3. 1 : 2.63
4. DNF
5. 1 : 12.69
6. 47.97 
7. 53.36
8. 54.25
9. 38.35
10. 55.32
11. 1 : 00.95
12. 1 : 00.82


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Sep 8, 2020)

*Goal: *Sub 14
*Cube: *GTS2
*Method: *CFOP

*avg of 12:* 16.07

*Time List:*
1. (20.29) F2 L2 B R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 L' D' U2 R B D' B2 
2. 16.89 U2 L D B U2 D' R' D' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' R 
3. 17.24 F U2 R2 F R2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' B' U L' B2 F D2 L2 B2 
4. 16.95 D U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U' R' F R2 U R' B L U B2 
5. 13.52 L D2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D' L B' U2 F D R 
6. (11.68) D' R B2 L D' B' L' D R' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F2 
7. 17.09 F L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F L' U F U2 B' L U F' R2 F 
8. 12.96 D' F2 U R2 U F2 D U L2 B2 F L' D2 L2 U2 B D' B R U2 
9. 15.97 L B' D' L' U2 B2 L' D' R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 
10. 14.60 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D R B2 F D' F2 L U2 B2 F2 
11. 18.00 U B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U L F D2 L' D' U B2 R' U' 
12. 17.52 D2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U F U L R2 B2 F D2 B2 U
*Comments: *Only 2nd day cubing after a ~6 month bannishment from cubing


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 8, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> *Goal: *Sub 14
> *Cube: *GTS2
> *Method: *CFOP
> 
> ...


Yay, you got your cubes back!


----------



## swburk (Sep 8, 2020)

Goal: sub-35
Cube: GAN 356 M
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. (22.20) F2 L2 B R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 L' D' U2 R B D' B2 
2. 27.52 U2 L D B U2 D' R' D' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' R 
3. 26.28 F U2 R2 F R2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' B' U L' B2 F D2 L2 B2 
4. 31.06 D U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U' R' F R2 U R' B L U B2 
5. 31.53 L D2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D' L B' U2 F D R 
6. 27.93 D' R B2 L D' B' L' D R' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F2 
7. 33.26 F L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F L' U F U2 B' L U F' R2 F 
8. (37.02) D' F2 U R2 U F2 D U L2 B2 F L' D2 L2 U2 B D' B R U2 
9. 26.68 L B' D' L' U2 B2 L' D' R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 
10. 26.85 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D R B2 F D' F2 L U2 B2 F2 
11. 31.64 U B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U L F D2 L' D' U B2 R' U' 
12. 24.67 D2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U F U L R2 B2 F D2 B2 U

Average of 12: 28.74 (*3/3*)

Comments: That 37 should've been much faster; I got a U perm, but I started doing an F perm before I realized it, backtracked and did the U perm. Otherwise, really happy with these solves. Sub-35 accomplished! Not sure if I should just do sub-30 next or really challenge myself, and set a sub-25 goal.


----------



## RFMX (Sep 10, 2020)

Goal: Sub-13
Cube: MF3RS2M

12.13 ao12 (Goal reached! 1/3)
1. 11.64 F2 L2 B R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 L' D' U2 R B D' B2 
2. 11.59 U2 L D B U2 D' R' D' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' R 
3. 11.98 F U2 R2 F R2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' B' U L' B2 F D2 L2 B2 
4. (10.85) D U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U' R' F R2 U R' B L U B2 
5. 12.57 L D2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D' L B' U2 F D R 
6. 11.42 D' R B2 L D' B' L' D R' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F2 
7. 11.59 F L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F L' U F U2 B' L U F' R2 F 
8. (21.02) D' F2 U R2 U F2 D U L2 B2 F L' D2 L2 U2 B D' B R U2 
9. 11.81 L B' D' L' U2 B2 L' D' R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 
10. 12.43 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D R B2 F D' F2 L U2 B2 F2 
11. 12.55 U B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U L F D2 L' D' U B2 R' U' 
12. 13.69 D2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U F U L R2 B2 F D2 B2 U

The 11s! Did orange on 8th solve so this. Got lots of 11s and 10s recently but almost none of them are sub-10s smh


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2020)

Goal: Sub 30
Cube: I think this week it's a Zhanchi.. or a Guhong.. 
Method: Roux

Comments: GEEEES these are bad 

Ao12: 22.607

1. 20.426
2. 24.024
3. 24.717
4. 23.253
5. (17.081)
6. 23.868
7. 24.984
8. 22.089
9. 19.072
10. (26.649)
11. 22.490
12. 21.150


----------



## Cubing5life (Sep 12, 2020)

goal: sub-10
main: gan X
ao12: 10.11
comments: soo close...


1. (15.24) 
2. 10.41 
3. 10.67 
4. 9.89 
5. 10.55 
6. (8.59) 
7. 10.76 
8. 8.94 
9. 10.38 
10. 10.21 
11. 9.10 
12. 10.18


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 13, 2020)

Goal: sub-13
CubeL MoYu
ao12: 12.76 (1/3)
Comment: Started off with a banger lol. Nice to see some consistent sub-11 solves, 

Times: (10.35), 12.01, (18.91), 13.69, 11.36, 13.62, 11.62, 13.06, 13.22, 13,68, 13.13, 12.21


----------



## KingCanyon (Sep 13, 2020)

@Ciparo I don't see my name for last week on the sub 13 tryhards. I should be 1/3.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 21, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-17
*Cube:* Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
*Method:* CFOP

*1.* 17.660
*2.* 18.680
*3.* 16.861
*4.* 16.479
*5.* 18.323
*6.* 14.990
*7.* 17.975
*8.* 16.297
*9.* 15.652
*10.* 14.420
*11.* (19.460)
*12.* (13.102)
*Average:* 16.734 (1/3)

@Ciparo


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 22, 2020)

So, I'm reviving this because @Ciparo hasn't updated this for 2 weeks (that's ok , probably is difficult to consistently mantain a thread for over a year), here are the scrambles!

*Generated by csTimer:

Time List: (Tuesday 22nd of September) Week 38... I think*
1. D2 L2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U B U R2 D' B L U'
2. R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 R2 D F2 L' B' R' D L D2 L2 B2
3. B2 L B2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 F' U B D B2 L F R2 B2
4. R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' B' R' F' U' B2 U2 F2 D' R
5. R' B U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R F2 B U2 L' D' U2 B R
6. D L2 F' B' R L' U F R' F2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 R2
7. R' F U2 B' L2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 U' L U B F R' U' B
8. F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U F2 B' L D2 F2 R' F' U' R' F2 U'
9. R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U' F2 L B2 D2 F2 D' B2
10. R2 U F' U D2 B' R2 L F' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R B2 U2 R' F2
11. R' U' D B' U' B' R2 L' B' F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L'
12. B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L' F' D L' D2 B' U' R B2 L

*Finishes on Monday 28st to keep it on Mondays.*


----------



## swburk (Sep 22, 2020)

Goal: sub-28
Cube: Dayan Tengyun V2 M
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. (37.27) D2 L2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U B U R2 D' B L U' 
2. 29.38 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 R2 D F2 L' B' R' D L D2 L2 B2 
3. 26.44 B2 L B2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 F' U B D B2 L F R2 B2 
4. 28.01 R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' B' R' F' U' B2 U2 F2 D' R 
5. 27.21 R' B U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R F2 B U2 L' D' U2 B R 
6. 31.95 D L2 F' B' R L' U F R' F2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 
7. 25.66 R' F U2 B' L2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 U' L U B F R' U' B 
8. 34.73 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U F2 B' L D2 F2 R' F' U' R' F2 U' 
9. 34.46 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U' F2 L B2 D2 F2 D' B2 
10. 26.53 R2 U F' U D2 B' R2 L F' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R B2 U2 R' F2 
11. 27.66 R' U' D B' U' B' R2 L' B' F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' 
12. (22.74) B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L' F' D L' D2 B' U' R B2 L

Average of 12: 29.20

Comments: Thanks Skewb_Cube! I definitely should've warmed up before this. Lots of mistakes and slow turning.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 22, 2020)

*Goal: sub-15
Cube: Gan XS
Method: CFOP

Time list:

1. *15.73
*2. *13.43
*3. *15.63
*4. *16.28 
*5. *(12.17) 
*6. *(21.70) 
*7. *16.29 
*8. *20.70 
*9.* 14.77 
*10. *12.81 
*11. *16.75 
*12.* 16.10

*Ao12: 15.85

Comment: *I don't know why I was so inconsistent. And I don't know why I never warm up before this.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2020)

Goal: Sub 30
Cube: le shrug
Method: Roux

Ao12: 19.366 -- Aparently a PB for Ao12

1. 24.085
2. (14.234) -- Sort of a PB if I ignore my solves from 8 years ago
3. (24.983)
4. 16.369 -- Would have also been a PB
5. 19.194
6. 22.833
7. 19.018
8. 14.888 -- and this..
9. 19.554
10. 20.989
11. 15.920 -- and this..
12. 20.811

Comments: What, the, hell?


----------



## MarkA64 (Sep 24, 2020)

Sub-20
Tengyun V2 
CFOP

*Scrambles for week 37 (monday 7 september 2020)*
1. 22.22
2. 18.67
3. 20.28
4. 16.67
5. 20.39
6. 20.05
7. 19.64
8. 16.52
9. 18.58
10. 19.76
11. 18.75
12. 18.65

*Ao12*: 19.15


----------



## RFMX (Sep 25, 2020)

Goal: Sub-13 with MF3RS2M

12.56 ao12 (goal reached! 2/3)

Time list:
1. 13.24 D2 L2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U B U R2 D' B L U' 
2. 11.45 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 R2 D F2 L' B' R' D L D2 L2 B2 
3. (19.00+) B2 L B2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 F' U B D B2 L F R2 B2 
4. 14.10 R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' B' R' F' U' B2 U2 F2 D' R 
5. 10.78 R' B U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R F2 B U2 L' D' U2 B R 
6. 13.66 D L2 F' B' R L' U F R' F2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 
7. 11.24 R' F U2 B' L2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 U' L U B F R' U' B 
8. 13.98 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U F2 B' L D2 F2 R' F' U' R' F2 U' 
9. 12.35 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U' F2 L B2 D2 F2 D' B2 
10. 12.85 R2 U F' U D2 B' R2 L F' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R B2 U2 R' F2 
11. (10.75) R' U' D B' U' B' R2 L' B' F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' 
12. 11.91 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L' F' D L' D2 B' U' R B2 L

Counting 10! I would say I got lucky this time because I didn't do enough warm up solves before finishing this ao12. Maybe it's unfortunate because solve 11 can be sub-10 if I didn't choke on PLL. Gotta finish it next time!


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 37 Results



@Skewb_Cube - Goal: sub-16 (0/3)

@moh_33 - Goal: sub-40 (0/3)

@CyoobietheCuber - Goal: sub-14 (0/3)

@swburk - Goal: sub-35 (3/3)

@RFMX - Goal: sub-13 (1/3)

@Gnome - Goal: sub-30 (1/3)

@Cubing5life - Goal: sub-10 (0/3)

@Bh13 - Goal: sub-13 (1/3)

@BenChristman1 - Goal: sub-17 (1/3)

@MarkA64 - Goal: sub-20 (1/3)





Spoiler: Week 38 Results



@swburk - Goal: sub-28 (0/3)

@Skewb_Cube - Goal: sub-15 (0/3)

@Gnome - Goal: sub-30 (2/3)

@RFMX - Goal: sub-13 (2/3)



Congrats to all participants!

*Here are the scrambles for week 39 (Monday 28th of September)

Time list:

1.* D2 B L' U' F' B U R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B L2 U2 F B2 R U
*2.* L B' D2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L R2 B' L U' B2 F' R B'
*3.* F' R F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D R2 U2 B' L' D2 R' U' R F2 L2
*4. *D2 R' U2 L' U B R' F B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2
*5.* B D2 B' F R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L D' L' R' D F R U R' B'
*6.* B' U2 F' U R' L F' R' U L2 D R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D2
*7. *B F2 D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U L F' L' B' D B F' R2
*8.* L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 R U2 F2 U L2 F L2 D2 R' F
*9. *U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L' F R2 F U B' F D L F
*10.* L U2 R' U2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' L' U2 L' R F L' D'
*11.* L' D2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B L' U' F2 R' D F D' L2 F'
*12.* L2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 B R' D L F' D' U

Good Luck!


----------



## swburk (Sep 28, 2020)

Goal: sub-28
Cube: Dayan Tengyun V2 M
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. 28.34 D2 B L' U' F' B U R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B L2 U2 F B2 R U 
2. 28.52 L B' D2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L R2 B' L U' B2 F' R B' 
3. 28.86 F' R F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D R2 U2 B' L' D2 R' U' R F2 L2 
4. 28.45 D2 R' U2 L' U B R' F B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 
5. 33.91 B D2 B' F R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L D' L' R' D F R U R' B' 
6. (35.53) B' U2 F' U R' L F' R' U L2 D R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 
7. 27.85 B F2 D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U L F' L' B' D B F' R2 
8. 27.76 L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 R U2 F2 U L2 F L2 D2 R' F 
9. 28.37 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L' F R2 F U B' F D L F 
10. (24.99) L U2 R' U2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' L' U2 L' R F L' D' 
11. 27.49 L' D2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B L' U' F2 R' D F D' L2 F' 
12. 28.37 L2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 B R' D L F' D' U

Average of 12: 28.79

Comments: Solve 5 I solved two F2L pairs into wrong slots... face palm.


----------



## MarkA64 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sub-20
CFOP
Week 39

*1.* 21.62
*2.* 23.41
*3.* 17.63
*4.* 19.83
*5.* 19.80
*6.* 22.91
*7. *17.22
*8.* 16.93
*9. *17.77
*10.* 18.61
*11.* 18.86
*12.* 18.80

Ao12: 19.31
Goal achieved: (2/3)


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 29, 2020)

*Goal: sub-15
Cube: Gan XS
Method: CFOP

Time List:

1.* 14.08 
*2. *13.90
*3. *18.24 
*4.* 16.07 
*5. *13.45 
*6. *13.33 
*7. *15.22 
*8. *14.89 
*9. *(12.64)
*10. *(DNF(15.75))
*11. *14.57 
*12. *16.30 

*Ao12: 15.01 (0/3)

Comments: *Why!? I was so, sooo close... well, at least this kind of fails make myself more motivated to keep trying.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi I am new
*Goal: Sub-21
Cube: Thunderclap v3 M
Method: CFOP

Comments: Would have averaged better but I am learning Full OLL so averaged a little slower *

avg of 12: 20.85

Time List:
1. 21.33 
2. 21.10 
3. 23.44 
4. 22.22 
5. 19.18 
6. (26.86) 
7. 19.68 
8. 22.05 
9. 20.21 
10. 17.71 
11. (16.14) 
12. 21.56 

*GOAL: SUB-21(1/3)*


----------



## RFMX (Oct 1, 2020)

Goal: sub-13
12.88 ao12 (Goal reached and graduated! 3/3)
1. 13.67 D2 B L' U' F' B U R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B L2 U2 F B2 R U
2. 9.75 L B' D2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L R2 B' L U' B2 F' R B'
3. (16.78) F' R F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D R2 U2 B' L' D2 R' U' R F2 L2
4. 14.09 D2 R' U2 L' U B R' F B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2
5. 14.32 B D2 B' F R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L D' L' R' D F R U R' B'
6. 12.09 B' U2 F' U R' L F' R' U L2 D R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D2
7. 12.18 B F2 D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U L F' L' B' D B F' R2
8. 15.74 L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 R U2 F2 U L2 F L2 D2 R' F
9. 10.43 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L' F R2 F U B' F D L F
10. 14.24 L U2 R' U2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' L' U2 L' R F L' D'
11. 12.25 L' D2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B L' U' F2 R' D F D' L2 F'
12. (9.41) L2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 B R' D L F' D' U

Dead after the average. Thought the average was over at later solves, but got the 9 at the end, so the average has a counting 9 and 10. Corner twist at solve 7. Totally did not deserve the sub-13 average, but counting solves are counting solves lol



Spoiler: and reconstruction of solve 12



y' // inspection
R' D' L F R D2 // cross
R U' R' U y' L U' L'
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
L U L' U L U' L'
U' R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L
U' S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL
U' // PLL skip


----------



## Micah Morrison (Oct 2, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8
Method: CFOP
Cube: WRM2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-02
avg of 12: 8.311

Time List:
9438. 8.020 D2 B L' U' F' B U R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B L2 U2 F B2 R U 
9439. 6.700 L B' D2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L R2 B' L U' B2 F' R B' 
9440. 7.290 F' R F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D R2 U2 B' L' D2 R' U' R F2 L2 
9441. 8.050 D2 R' U2 L' U B R' F B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 
9442. 7.270 B D2 B' F R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L D' L' R' D F R U R' B' 
9443. 12.770 B' U2 F' U R' L F' R' U L2 D R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 
9444. 7.180 B F2 D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U L F' L' B' D B F' R2 
9445. 15.290 L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 R U2 F2 U L2 F L2 D2 R' F 
9446. 7.850 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L' F R2 F U B' F D L F 
9447. 9.420 L U2 R' U2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' L' U2 L' R F L' D' 
9448. 7.410 L' D2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B L' U' F2 R' D F D' L2 F' 
9449. 7.850 L2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 B R' D L F' D' U

bruh that was so good but I had a counting 12. It's a 7.89 ao12 if you remove the 2 best and worst times


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 39 Results



@swburk - Goal: sub-28 (0/3)
@MarkA64 - Goal: sub-20 (2/3)
@Skewb_Cube - Goal: sub-15 (0/3)
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Goal: sub-21 (1/3)
@RFMX - Goal: sub-13 (3/3)
@Micah Morrison - Goal: sub-8 (0/3)



*Congrats to all participants!

Here are the scrambles for week 40! (Monday 5th of October)

Scrambles List:

1.* U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' D' R' D' U' B R
*2.* R2 B2 U' F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U R2 U L' F' R2 D U' F2
*3. *U F U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' U L' B F' R F2
*4. *L' U2 L2 D F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 U' L B2
*5.* D' R D2 L U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' U' B2 D' F L' B R' B2
*6.* B2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R' D2 U L' R' F U B2 F R'
*7. *L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' F' L' B D2 R' U L2 B' D
*8. *B U2 F' B' R F2 D B U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2
*9. *F2 R L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U R' U2 F U B' R F R
*10.* D' U' L2 D R2 U' L2 D' F2 U L U2 F' R' B L2 U L' B' F L2
*11. *R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F D' R' B2 U2 F' D' L2
*12.* F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B D L' U L F U'

Good Luck!!! 

*Edit:* Sorry for the 3rd and 4th scrambles (they are the same), I have changed N°4 for the scramble that @Micah Morrison wrote down below.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Oct 5, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8
Method: CFOP
Cube: WRM2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-05
avg of 12: 7.977

Time List:
10.746+, 7.627, 9.748, 8.433, 8.043, 8.834, 7.191, 7.181, 6.831, 7.683, 8.202, 6.746

wow I thought I had no way of getting sub 8 after the first few solves! Also scrambles 3 and 4 are the same btw so I just used a scramble from cstimer at the end. If you want to add the scramble I used to make the competition more "fair", here it is: L' U2 L2 D F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 U' L B2


----------



## swburk (Oct 5, 2020)

Goal: sub-28
Cube: RS3 M 2020
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. 22.90 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' D' R' D' U' B R 
2. 27.29 R2 B2 U' F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U R2 U L' F' R2 D U' F2 
3. (29.27) U F U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' U L' B F' R F2 
4. 27.09 U F U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' U L' B F' R F2 
5. 23.46 D' R D2 L U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' U' B2 D' F L' B R' B2 
6. 25.72 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R' D2 U L' R' F U B2 F R' 
7. 28.33 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' F' L' B D2 R' U L2 B' D 
8. 23.36 B U2 F' B' R F2 D B U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 
9. 22.99 F2 R L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U R' U2 F U B' R F R 
10. 28.85 D' U' L2 D R2 U' L2 D' F2 U L U2 F' R' B L2 U L' B' F L2 
11. 27.74 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F D' R' B2 U2 F' D' L2 
12. (21.88) F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B D L' U L F U'

Average of 12: 25.77 (*1/3*)

Comments: All sub-30 solves! Super pleased with this. I think the things I did this week that really helped were starting to learn some new F2L tricks, working on PLL recognition, and cleaning out and fully setting up my RS3 M 2020.


----------



## swburk (Oct 5, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Goal: Sub 8
> Method: CFOP
> Cube: WRM2020
> 
> ...



Ha I didn't even notice that, and used a completely different cross and solution for 3 and 4 smh


----------



## MarkA64 (Oct 5, 2020)

Week 40
Goal: sub-20
Air M

1. 19.79
2. 24.18 
3. 14.02
4. 21.38
5. 19.03
6. 15.88
7. 27.80
8. 18.71
9. 17.48
10. 21.10
11. 20.57
12. 18.78

*Ao12: 19.70 (3/3)

Comment: Enjoyed these. F2L is the main focus for me to get faster. Also algs. Next goal on this race is sub-19. *


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 6, 2020)

*Week 2
Cube: Thunderclap v3 M
Goal: Sub-21

Ao12: 19.63 (2/3)

Comments: Very happy with the solves... Almost every one was sub-20.. Proud of myself*

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-06
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.97
worst: 21.52

mean of 3
current: 19.00 (σ = 0.96)
best: 19.00 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 5
current: 19.83 (σ = 0.66)
best: 19.30 (σ = 0.10)

avg of 12
current: 19.63 (σ = 0.58)
best: 19.63 (σ = 0.58)

Average: 19.63 (σ = 0.58)
Mean: 19.65

Time List:
1. 19.34 
2. 18.94 
3. 19.18 
4. 19.37 
5. 19.84 
6. 20.68 
7. 19.46 
8. 20.47 
9. 21.52 
10. 17.97 
11. 19.15 
12. 19.87


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 6, 2020)

*Goal: sub-15
Cube: Gan XS
Method: CFOP

Time List:*

1. 16.23 
2. 13.44 
3. 13.72 
4. 13.20 
5. 15.67 
6. 14.94 
7. 14.03 
8. 13.87 
9. 15.51 
10. (16.67) 
11. 14.50 
12. (11.77) 

*Ao12: 14.51 (1/3)

Comment: Yay! I did it!*


----------



## RFMX (Oct 11, 2020)

Race to sub-12 with MF3RS2M using CFOP

15.370+ U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' D' R' D' U' B R
10.740 R2 B2 U' F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U R2 U L' F' R2 D U' F2
12.618 U F U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' U L' B F' R F2
13.451 L' U2 L2 D F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 U' L B2
13.436 D' R D2 L U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' U' B2 D' F L' B R' B2
(10.513) B2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R' D2 U L' R' F U B2 F R'
13.256 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' F' L' B D2 R' U L2 B' D
(16.285+) B U2 F' B' R F2 D B U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2
12.015 F2 R L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U R' U2 F U B' R F R
13.671 D' U' L2 D R2 U' L2 D' F2 U L U2 F' R' B L2 U L' B' F L2
12.874 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F D' R' B2 U2 F' D' L2
14.208 F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B D L' U L F U

= 13.163 ao12

I am nowhere near close sub-12 but I'll have a try. Can't even sustain a sub-13 average. I was not in the mood while doing this average. Hope I will improve next week :I


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 40 Results!!!



@Micah Morrison - Goal: sub-8 (1/3)
@swburk - Goal: sub-28 (1/3)
@MarkA64 - Goal: sub-20 (3/3)
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Goal: sub-20 (2/3)
@Skewb_Cube - Goal: sub-15 (1/3)
@RFMX - Goal: sub-12 (0/3)



*Congrats to all participants!

Here are the scrambles for week 41 (Monday 12th of October)

Scrambles List:*

1. F U' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B F' R' D2 U F2 
2. D2 R2 F U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 D2 B2 U B2 F' L B2 F L D2 B' 
3. R' L U' F R' L2 B L2 B R2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 
4. F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 L' U2 L D' L2 B U' R U L' 
5. D2 U B F D2 R2 F L2 U2 D' L' B' D' L2 B' R' B2 
6. F D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 B' L U B' F U R B2 
7. B' L U B2 U L' F' R' D2 B' R2 B U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' D 
8. F2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L' D2 L' B' R' D2 L2 U B' 
9. U' R' B' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 U R U' R' F2 L F2 
10. U' R F R2 L B2 D' L' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 D R2 B 
11. D2 R2 U L2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 F L U' R D F' L U2 F2 U' 
12. D2 F' R' U' F' D F R' U F' U2 F B R2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 U2

Good Luck!


----------



## MarkA64 (Oct 13, 2020)

Week 41
Goal: sub-19
CFOP (white cross) 

1. 18.07
2. 20.32
3. 17.68
4. 18.67
5. [14.91]
6. 20.26
7. 18.30
8. [22.67]
9. 20.54
10. 17.65
11. 18.04
12. 16.60

Ao12: 18.62
Goal completed: (1/3)


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 15, 2020)

*Week 3
Cube: Thunderclap v3 M
Goal: Sub-21(3/3)

Ao12: 20.99

Comments: Got off by a whisker there like 0.01 seconds slower and it wouldn't have been a sub-21. Some bad solves in there but still pretty good ao12. Next goal would be sub-20.5 because I don't think I am ready for sub-20 yet.* 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-15
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.60
worst: 24.56

mean of 3
current: 20.32 (σ = 2.84)
best: 19.52 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 5
current: 21.51 (σ = 1.62)
best: 20.01 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 12
current: 20.99 (σ = 1.60)
best: 20.99 (σ = 1.60)

Average: 20.99 (σ = 1.60)
Mean: 21.00

Time List:
1. 24.56 
2. 20.19 
3. 20.49 
4. 18.70 
5. 19.36 
6. 21.56 
7. 21.25 
8. 21.18 
9. 23.76 
10. 23.27 
11. 17.60 
12. 20.09


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 16, 2020)

*Goal: *sub-15
*Cube:* Gan XS
*Method:* CFOP

*Time List:*

1. 16.11
2. (17.14) 
3. 12.86 
4. 12.97 
5. 13.49
6. 16.70
7. (9.06) sub-10 single! with PLL skip 
8. 13.39
9. 11.50
10. 12.03
11. 14.61 
12. 14.23

*Ao12: *13.79 (2/3)

*Comment:* I'm quite impressed with this average. And also during these solves I got a PB average of 5 that was 12.31 and my third sub-10 single. So I'm pretty happy with this.


----------



## C Perm (Oct 16, 2020)

I dont have a 2x2


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 16, 2020)

C Perm said:


> I dont have a 2x2



This is a Race to Sub-X on 3x3 not on 2x2. But if someday you get a 2x2 and want to compete, you can go to this thread that is currently runned by @BenChristman1


----------



## swburk (Oct 16, 2020)

Goal: sub-28
Cube: WRM 2020
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. (27.84) F U' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B F' R' D2 U F2
2. 27.25 D2 R2 F U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 D2 B2 U B2 F' L B2 F L D2 B'
3. 26.29 R' L U' F R' L2 B L2 B R2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2
4. 22.32 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 L' U2 L D' L2 B U' R U L'
5. 23.72 D2 U B F D2 R2 F L2 U2 D' L' B' D' L2 B' R' B2
6. 26.42 F D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 B' L U B' F U R B2
7. 23.29 B' L U B2 U L' F' R' D2 B' R2 B U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' D
8. (20.28) F2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L' D2 L' B' R' D2 L2 U B'
9. 23.78 U' R' B' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 U R U' R' F2 L F2
10. 23.94 U' R F R2 L B2 D' L' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 D R2 B
11. 23.65 D2 R2 U L2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 F L U' R D F' L U2 F2 U'
12. 21.32 D2 F' R' U' F' D F R' U F' U2 F B R2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 U2

Average of 12: 24.20 (*2/3*)

Comments: All sub-28! I've been pretty consistently averaging around 24-26 all week. Hopefully I can keep up this rate of improvement.



Spoiler



P.S. I don't know why I didn't get sub-20 on solve 4. It was a 3-move cross with a pre-made pair!


----------



## Cubing5life (Oct 16, 2020)

Goal: sub 10
Cube: RS3M 2020 (arrived today!!)

Time List:
1. 11.32 F2 L2 B R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 L' D' U2 R B D' B2 
2. 11.41 U2 L D B U2 D' R' D' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' R 
3. 9.95 F U2 R2 F R2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' B' U L' B2 F D2 L2 B2 
4. 9.61 D U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U' R' F R2 U R' B L U B2 
5. (8.84) L D2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D' L B' U2 F D R 
6. 11.41 D' R B2 L D' B' L' D R' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F2 
7. 10.64 F L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F L' U F U2 B' L U F' R2 F 
8. 9.25 D' F2 U R2 U F2 D U L2 B2 F L' D2 L2 U2 B D' B R U2 
9. 11.68 L B' D' L' U2 B2 L' D' R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 
10. 11.93 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D R B2 F D' F2 L U2 B2 F2 
11. (14.38) U B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U L F D2 L' D' U B2 R' U' 
12. 12.49 D2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U F U L R2 B2 F D2 B2 U
Avg: 10.97


----------



## C Perm (Oct 17, 2020)

Ok so how can I enter


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 17, 2020)

C Perm said:


> Ok so how can I enter



It's simple, you just need a 3x3x3 and then look the scrambles of this week and use them to scramble your cube and time yourself. Take some examples of the other people that have competed, if you see, first they put their goal, then the cube they used and finally the method they use. Below of that they put a list with the times they got from those scrambles and they also put their Ao12. And finally you can put a comment if you want.

Here I just attached you a simple example of what you could do:


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 41 Results!



@MarkA64 - Goal: sub-19 (1/3)
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Goal: sub-21 (3/3)
@Skewb_Cube - Goal: sub-15 (2/3)
@swburk - Goal: sub-28 (2/3)
@Cubing5life - Goal: sub-10 (0/3)



*Congrats to everybody!!!

Here are the scrambles for Week 42 (Monday 19th of October)

Scrambles List:*

1. F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 B' R2 D F U B' R D' F2 R 
2. U2 L F' R D F' R' D2 L' B D2 F U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 
3. R2 B L2 F2 R2 F D2 B' U2 R2 B D2 R' D' L2 R D F L B 
4. F' R' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' U B2 D' F2 U' R F L R D' U2 B' 
5. R B U' D R2 D2 R D' R' U2 D2 F D2 F2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 
6. R D B2 D R U L2 F' D' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B U2 
7. D B D R' F2 D' L' B R B U2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' 
8. L2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 U' F' R2 B' R U' R2 B2 L B 
9. L U L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' L' R B' D2 F L U2 
10. U L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L U R2 F2 U' B D L2 R B' 
11. L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' F' U2 B R' D R' 
12. F' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L U B2 F D' L' F R2 F'

Good luck!!!


----------



## swburk (Oct 19, 2020)

Goal: sub-28
Cube: WRM 2020
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. 21.96 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 B' R2 D F U B' R D' F2 R 
2. 21.76 U2 L F' R D F' R' D2 L' B D2 F U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 
3. 23.81 R2 B L2 F2 R2 F D2 B' U2 R2 B D2 R' D' L2 R D F L B 
4. (18.35) F' R' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' U B2 D' F2 U' R F L R D' U2 B' 
5. 26.80 R B U' D R2 D2 R D' R' U2 D2 F D2 F2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 
6. 19.83 R D B2 D R U L2 F' D' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B U2 
7. 23.35 D B D R' F2 D' L' B R B U2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' 
8. 26.79 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 U' F' R2 B' R U' R2 B2 L B 
9. 20.19 L U L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' L' R B' D2 F L U2 
10. (27.24) U L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L U R2 F2 U' B D L2 R B' 
11. 22.98 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' F' U2 B R' D R' 
12. 25.31 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L U B2 F D' L' F R2 F'

Average of 12: 23.28 (*3/3*)

Comments: The 18.35 was a full LL skip, but my F2L was so slow. Going for sub-20 next!


----------



## MarkA64 (Oct 19, 2020)

Week:: 42 
Goal: Sub-19
Cube: Air M
Method: CFOP

1. 18.66
2. 20.48
3. [15.47]
4. 16.30
5. 20.09
6. 20.50
7. 15.79
8. 16.59
9. 16.72
10. 16.86
11. 18.35
12. [21.73]

Ao12: *18.04* Goal completed: *(2/3)*

Notes: Enjoyed as usual. 

Thanks, Skewb_Cube!


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 20, 2020)

*Week 4
Cube: Thunderclap v3 M
Goal: Sub-20(1/3)

Ao12: 18.92

Comments: The solves were done slow but great lookahead so now I believe in 'Slow Down and Look Ahead'*

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.53
worst: 22.35

mean of 3
current: 19.46 (σ = 2.52)
best: 18.28 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 5
current: 18.42 (σ = 0.76)
best: 18.03 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 12
current: 18.92 (σ = 1.09)
best: 18.92 (σ = 1.09)

Average: 18.92 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 19.09

Time List:
1. 20.46
2. 17.77 
3. 18.41
4. 20.92 
5. 19.11 
6. 19.23 
7. 18.08 
8. 17.53 
9. 19.23 
10. 18.30 
11. 17.72 
12. 22.35


----------



## somecuber23 (Oct 20, 2020)

Goal: Sub-14
Cube: RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP
Comment: Just want to see if I can consistently get sub 14 for now as my times can vary wildly

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-20
avg of 12: 13.79 

Time List:
13.19, 13.78, (19.17), 15.19, 12.87, 13.92, 13.67, (12.49), 12.76, 13.94, 13.99, 14.59

AO12: *13.79 (1/3)*


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 20, 2020)

*Week:* 42
*Goal:* sub-15
*Cube: *Gan XS
*Method: *CFOP

*Time List:

1.* (18.49)
*2. *13.55
*3. *14.62
*4. *14.12 
*5.* 13.92
*6. *15.16 
*7. *12.47
*8. *17.51
*9. *(11.44)
*10. *13.04
*11. *15.79
*12. *13.68

*Ao12: *14.39 (3/3)

*Comment: *Pretty nice, even though I probably take a while to beat my next goal (sub-14)


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 26, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 42 Results!



@swburk - Goal: sub-28 (3/3)
@MarkA64 - Goal: sub-19 (2/3)
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Goal: sub-20 (1/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-14 (1/3)
@Skewb_Cube - Goal: sub-15 (3/3)



*Congrats to all of you!!! (sorry for updating this a bit late, I was a bit busy)

Here are the scrambles for Week 43 (Monday 26th of October)

Scrambles List:*

1. F2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 D R B F' D' R' U2 L D2
2. R2 B U2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L' B D2 R D L F' D2 R2
3. F' U' B2 D R2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B' F L' B' F U' R'
4. B2 R F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 F L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U' F L' B D L2 F2
5. U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 B' R D B' L F L' R' F
6. U L U' R' D L U B L U2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 R'
7. B2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U2 R' U R F' U F L2 F2 U
8. U B2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' D F' U B' D' F R2 U2
9. U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 F L B D U' L2 F2 D
10. F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 R U2 L U' L2 R' U R2 F D2 L' B'
11. D2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 L2 U2 R' B L B' D R' B2 R' U L2
12. F B' U B R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 L U'

Good luck, because you'll need it... (mysterious music plays)


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 27, 2020)

*Week 5
Cube: Thunderclap v3 M
Goal: Sub-20(2/3)

Ao12:19.94

Comments: Pulled it off again by a whisker(0.06) but I made it so *


Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-27
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.79
worst: 22.74

mean of 3
current: 19.31 (σ = 1.33)
best: 19.02 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 5
current: 19.10 (σ = 0.97)
best: 19.10 (σ = 0.97)

avg of 12
current: 19.94 (σ = 1.13)
best: 19.94 (σ = 1.13)

Average: 19.94 (σ = 1.13)
Mean: 19.99

Time List:
1. 20.06 F2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 D R B F' D' R' U2 L D2 
2. 21.90 R2 B U2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L' B D2 R D L F' D2 R2 
3. 21.04 F' U' B2 D R2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B' F L' B' F U' R' 
4. 22.74 B2 R F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 F L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U' F L' B D L2 F2 
5. 18.91 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 B' R D B' L F L' R' F 
6. 19.20 U L U' R' D L U B L U2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' 
7. 20.77 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U2 R' U R F' U F L2 F2 U 
8. 18.03 U B2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' D F' U B' D' F R2 U2 
9. 19.33 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 F L B D U' L2 F2 D 
10. 19.93 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 R U2 L U' L2 R' U R2 F D2 L' B' 
11. 17.79 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 L2 U2 R' B L B' D R' B2 R' U L2 
12. 20.22 F B' U B R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 L U'


----------



## somecuber23 (Oct 27, 2020)

Week 5
Cube: Little Magic M
Goal: Sub-14 (1/3)
Comment: So unfortunately my RS3M exploded so I had to use another cube that I have which is the little magic M, which I've noticed to be a lot sturdy and heavier than the RS3M so I haven't gotten used to it yet (my inconsistency didn't help)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-27
avg of 12: 14.83

Time List:
15.65, 14.06, 15.22, 15.90, (17.27), (12.32), 13.42, 13.86, 14.88, 17.17, 13.98, 14.18

*Ao12: 14.83*


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 27, 2020)

Cube: GTS2M
Goal: sub-10 (1/3)

Ao12: 9.98
1. 10.40 
2. 11.45 
3. 9.70 
4. 10.60 
5. (11.51) 
6. 9.33 
7. 9.74 
8. 9.21 
9. (8.91) 
10. 9.93 
11. 10.21 
12. 9.25 
that was so bad


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Oct 27, 2020)

Goal: Sub-30
Cube: Gan 356 R S
Average of 12: 30.90
1. 26.68
2. 30.28
3. 40.64
4. 28.30
5. 27.75
6. 34.46
7. 32.52
8. 24.24
9. 31.11
10. 35.74
11. 31.71
12. 30.46

solve number 8 is a pb.


----------



## MarkA64 (Oct 28, 2020)

Week: 43
Goal: Sub-19
Cubes: Gan X
Method: CFOP

Generated by Block Keeper on Tue Oct 27 2020

Ao12: 18.52

1. 16.51 (F2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 D R B F' D' R' U2 L D2)
2. 17.47 (R2 B U2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L' B D2 R D L F' D2 R2)
3. 21.28 (F' U' B2 D R2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B' F L' B' F U' R')
4. 20.92 (B2 R F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 F L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U' F L' B D L2 F2)
5. 16.63 (U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 B' R D B' L F L' R' F)
6. (16.42) (U L U' R' D L U B L U2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 R')
7. 16.81 (B2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U2 R' U R F' U F L2 F2 U)
8. (23.66) (U B2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' D F' U B' D' F R2 U2)
9. 16.54 (U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 F L B D U' L2 F2 D)
10. 22.16 (F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 R U2 L U' L2 R' U R2 F D2 L' B')
11. 19.13 (D2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 L2 U2 R' B L B' D R' B2 R' U L2)
12. 17.75 (F B' U B R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 L U')

Goal: (3/3)

Similar to before, couple 20s. Had fun


----------



## swburk (Oct 28, 2020)

Goal: sub-20
Cube: GAN 356 M
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. 23.82 F2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 D R B F' D' R' U2 L D2 
2. 23.54 R2 B U2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L' B D2 R D L F' D2 R2 
3. (27.94) F' U' B2 D R2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B' F L' B' F U' R' 
4. 22.27 B2 R F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 F L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U' F L' B D L2 F2 
5. 23.72 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 B' R D B' L F L' R' F 
6. (19.69) U L U' R' D L U B L U2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' 
7. 25.10 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U2 R' U R F' U F L2 F2 U 
8. 24.35 U B2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' D F' U B' D' F R2 U2 
9. 24.34 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 F L B D U' L2 F2 D 
10. 24.02 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 R U2 L U' L2 R' U R2 F D2 L' B' 
11. 24.51 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 L2 U2 R' B L B' D R' B2 R' U L2 
12. 22.04 F B' U B R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 L U'

Average of 12: 23.77 (0/3)

Comments: It'll probably be a few weeks at least before I'm able to hit the sub-20 mark, but that's my goal. I'm up to about 30 OLLs now, so hopefully once I finish the rest and keep working on my F2L efficiency, I'll get there.


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 1, 2020)

Cube: RS3M 2020
CFOP
Goal: sub 10

avg of 12: 9.83

Time List:
1. 9.32 F2 L2 B R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 L' D' U2 R B D' B2 
2. 8.82 U2 L D B U2 D' R' D' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' R 
3. 10.85 F U2 R2 F R2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' B' U L' B2 F D2 L2 B2 
4. 10.06 D U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U' R' F R2 U R' B L U B2 
5. 9.47 L D2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D' L B' U2 F D R 
6. (8.50) D' R B2 L D' B' L' D R' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F2 
7. 10.60 F L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F L' U F U2 B' L U F' R2 F 
8. (11.46) D' F2 U R2 U F2 D U L2 B2 F L' D2 L2 U2 B D' B R U2 
9. 9.95 L B' D' L' U2 B2 L' D' R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 
10. 11.10 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D R B2 F D' F2 L U2 B2 F2 
11. 9.38 U B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U L F D2 L' D' U B2 R' U' 
12. 8.77 D2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U F U L R2 B2 F D2 B2 U

YESSS


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 2, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 43 Results!



@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Goal: sub-20 (2/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-14 (1/3)
@fun at the joy - Goal: sub-10 (1/3)
@KyleTheCuber - Goal: sub-30 (0/3)
@MarkA64 - Goal: sub-19 (3/3)
@swburk - Goal: sub-20 (0/3)
@Cubing5life - Goal: sub-10 (1/3)


*
Congrats! 

Here are the scrambles for Week 44 (Monday 2nd of November)

Scramble List:*

1. U2 L' B D R F L D' U2 B D2 F2 U2 B U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 
2. R' U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 L' U' B2 U2 L F' R' B' U' 
3. F R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B F2 U2 L2 F U L B R' D L2 B R' 
4. U R2 U2 L' F2 D2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L R2 B D' F2 D 
5. B L U2 R' B' R2 U' L2 D F2 B2 R D2 L B2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 L2 
6. L B' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U' L B U F' R' U2 B R2 
7. R F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R' F L2 D2 B' D B F 
8. R' B2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' R' D B R' D' L' D2 
9. L U' R2 D R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 R B D2 R' U B' D R 
10. R' U' B D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 U' L D' F2 R2 D' F D' 
11. D' R' F2 D2 B L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U F2 L U2 B' D R 
12. D2 R L U2 B' L' F2 D R L U2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2

Good luck!


----------



## swburk (Nov 2, 2020)

Goal: sub-20
Cube: RS3 M 2020
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. (17.43) U2 L' B D R F L D' U2 B D2 F2 U2 B U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 
2. 24.58 R' U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 L' U' B2 U2 L F' R' B' U' 
3. 28.36 F R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B F2 U2 L2 F U L B R' D L2 B R' 
4. 24.74 U R2 U2 L' F2 D2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L R2 B D' F2 D 
5. 23.55 B L U2 R' B' R2 U' L2 D F2 B2 R D2 L B2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 L2 
6. 23.41 L B' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U' L B U F' R' U2 B R2 
7. 24.18 R F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R' F L2 D2 B' D B F 
8. 21.30 R' B2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' R' D B R' D' L' D2 
9. 23.99 L U' R2 D R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 R B D2 R' U B' D R 
10. 23.32 R' U' B D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 U' L D' F2 R2 D' F D' 
11. 23.66 D' R' F2 D2 B L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U F2 L U2 B' D R 
12. (29.28) D2 R L U2 B' L' F2 D R L U2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2

Average of 12: 24.11 (0/3)

Comments: I had a really great session right before doing this average with a 19.78 ao5 and a PB 16.70 single, so I was hoping for a sub-23 average for this. Oh well. Maybe next week.


----------



## MarkA64 (Nov 2, 2020)

Week: 44
Goal: Sub-18
Cubes: 354 M V2, QiYi MS and Valk Power M

1. 16.88
2. 20.41
3. [20.26]
4. 17.93
5. 17.50
6. 14.32
7. 15.64
8. 16.99
9. 19.39
10. 20.15
11. 14.88
12. [14.18]

Ao12: 17.39 (1/3)

Nice!


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 3, 2020)

*Week 5
Cube: Thunderclap v3 M
Goal: Sub-20(3/3)

Ao12:19.10

Comments: Sub-19 I am coming for you*

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-03
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 15.42
worst: 22.14

mean of 3
current: 20.03 (σ = 1.86)
best: 17.44 (σ = 3.21)

avg of 5
current: 20.50 (σ = 1.20)
best: 17.64 (σ = 2.43)

avg of 12
current: 19.10 (σ = 2.07)
best: 19.10 (σ = 2.07)

Average: 19.10 (σ = 2.07)
Mean: 19.05

Time List:
1. 17.39 U2 L' B D R F L D' U2 B D2 F2 U2 B U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 
2. 18.47 R' U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 L' U' B2 U2 L F' R' B' U' 
3. 21.41 F R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B F2 U2 L2 F U L B R' D L2 B R' 
4. 15.75 U R2 U2 L' F2 D2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L R2 B D' F2 D 
5. 21.14 B L U2 R' B' R2 U' L2 D F2 B2 R D2 L B2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 L2 
6. 15.42 L B' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U' L B U F' R' U2 B R2 
7. 16.78 R F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R' F L2 D2 B' D B F 
8. 20.38 R' B2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' R' D B R' D' L' D2 
9. 21.76 L U' R2 D R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 R B D2 R' U B' D R 
10. 18.60 R' U' B D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 U' L D' F2 R2 D' F D' 
11. 22.14 D' R' F2 D2 B L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U F2 L U2 B' D R 
12. 19.36 D2 R L U2 B' L' F2 D R L U2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2





swburk said:


> Goal: sub-20
> Cube: RS3 M 2020
> Method: CFOP
> 
> ...



Go for sub-25 don't go for sub-20



MarkA64 said:


> Week: 44
> Goal: Sub-18
> Cubes: 354 M V2, QiYi MS and Valk Power M
> 
> ...


Why 3 cubes?


----------



## somecuber23 (Nov 4, 2020)

Week 5
Cube: Little Magic M
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub-14 (1/3)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-04
*avg of 12: 14.07*(1/3)

Time List:
14.59, (12.34), 15.30, 15.18, 12.72, 14.27, 12.52, 15.00, 14.56, 13.82, (17.69), 12.72

Turns out I'm not consistent nor good enough yet


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 6, 2020)

Goal: sub 10
Cube: RS3M 2020
CFOP 

avg of 12: 9.85

Time List:
1. 10.64 U2 L' B D R F L D' U2 B D2 F2 U2 B U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 
2. (11.99) R' U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 L' U' B2 U2 L F' R' B' U' 
3. 10.26 F R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B F2 U2 L2 F U L B R' D L2 B R' 
4. 9.97 U R2 U2 L' F2 D2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L R2 B D' F2 D 
5. 11.19 B L U2 R' B' R2 U' L2 D F2 B2 R D2 L B2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 L2 
6. 8.82 L B' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U' L B U F' R' U2 B R2 
7. 9.25 R' B2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' R' D B R' D' L' D2 
8. 11.32 L U' R2 D R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 R B D2 R' U B' D R 
9. 8.93 D' R' F2 D2 B L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U F2 L U2 B' D R 
10. 8.12 D2 R L U2 B' L' F2 D R L U2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 
11. (7.98) D R L2 D' F2 U' L2 D U2 B2 R2 B' D L' U' F2 U R' U' 
12. 10.01 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L D B L R U' B' L2 R2 F2

hellyeah!


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 44 Results!



@swburk - Goal: sub-20 (0/3)
@MarkA64 - Goal: sub-18 (1/3)
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Goal: sub-20 (3/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-14 (1/3)
@Cubing5life - Goal: sub-10 (2/3)



Congrats to all of you! Sorry for the delay, please read the message below.

*So, you guys can see in my post for week 43 scrambles, I mentioned being busy and I'm still busy so if someone of you could replace me I would highly appreciate it. *

This is my last time updating this, Week 45 scrambles:

Scrambles list:

1. U L F' U2 R' U' F' R' L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U'
2. F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' D' U B L' D' L' R2 F' D2
3. B U B' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B D2 R2 B2 U' R' B L U L' F
4. D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F U2 F' U2 L2 U L B L F' R F' U' L
5. L2 U' D B' D L2 B2 R D' B2 D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F
6. U2 L U' L' D R' B' L2 D F2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2
7. D' B' U B' U' L' U B' L F2 L2 D2 F U2 B R2 B2 R2 F'
8. R' D2 F' D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L B' D' U B' F2 D
9. D F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 B U2 R B2 U' F L' U L F2
10. D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F L' D L2 F' R2 B2 D F U2
11. R' B' R' D2 R D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D R D2 F2 U2 R2 F2
12. R2 D' R' B' L2 D' B' R2 D L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 R

Good luck!


----------



## swburk (Nov 10, 2020)

Goal: sub-23
Cube: GAN 11 M Pro
Method: CFOP

Time List:
1. 21.92 U L F' U2 R' U' F' R' L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U' 
2. 24.94 F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' D' U B L' D' L' R2 F' D2 
3. 21.57 B U B' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B D2 R2 B2 U' R' B L U L' F 
4. 23.28 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F U2 F' U2 L2 U L B L F' R F' U' L 
5. (29.11) L2 U' D B' D L2 B2 R D' B2 D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F 
6. 26.55 U2 L U' L' D R' B' L2 D F2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 
7. (16.79) D' B' U B' U' L' U B' L F2 L2 D2 F U2 B R2 B2 R2 F' 
8. 23.62 R' D2 F' D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L B' D' U B' F2 D 
9. 17.07 D F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 B U2 R B2 U' F L' U L F2 
10. 22.39 D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F L' D L2 F' R2 B2 D F U2 
11. 24.21 R' B' R' D2 R D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D R D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 
12. 26.45 R2 D' R' B' L2 D' B' R2 D L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 R

Average of 12: 23.20 (0/3)

Comments: Adjusted my goal up a little bit to make it more achievable. @Skewb_Cube I can take over for you. Do you just use the csTimer scramble generator?


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 10, 2020)

swburk said:


> Goal: sub-23
> Cube: GAN 11 M Pro
> Method: CFOP
> 
> ...



Thanks! For the scrambles, on an individual session I start registering dots/punctuation marks as the times to generate 12 scrambles and then copy them in the scrambles post. (there may be a more efficient way to do it, but that's what I came out with)


----------



## somecuber23 (Nov 12, 2020)

Cube: (brand new) RS3M 2020
Goal: sub-14 (1/3)
Method: CFOP


Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-12
*avg of 12: 13.23 (2/3)*

Time List:
12.01, (16.21), (8.87)(!!!), 13.40, 13.59, 13.81, 13.35, 13.17, 13.83, 13.36, 11.75, 14.00

Third solve was extremely lucky; meant to do an xcross by inserting an edge via keyhole but ended up making an xxcross, and got a pll skip at the end



Spoiler: reconstruction



z // inspection
U L D' (L2 R2) y' R U R' U' y L' U L D2 // xxcross
L U L' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 f' L' f // 4th pair
U2 M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R r' // OLL
U // AUF


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

Goal: sub 16
Cube: Valk 3m
Method: CFOP
Times:
1: (12.05) U L F' U2 R' U' F' R' L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U' nice. Xcross and jb perm.
2: 15.60 F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' D' U B L' D' L' R2 F' D2
3: 16.72 B U B' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B D2 R2 B2 U' R' B L U L' F
4: 16.53 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F U2 F' U2 L2 U L B L F' R F' U' L
5: 14.48 L2 U' D B' D L2 B2 R D' B2 D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F
6: 16.74 U2 L U' L' D R' B' L2 D F2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2
7: 13.84 U2 L U' L' D R' B' L2 D F2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2
8:16.42 R' D2 F' D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L B' D' U B' F2 D
9: 17.07 R' D2 F' D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L B' D' U B' F2 D
1019.17) D F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 B U2 R B2 U' F L' U L F2 auggh bad Last 2 slots into trash oll and v perm
11:12.74 R' B' R' D2 R D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D R D2 F2 U2 R2 F2
12: 18.02 R2 D' R' B' L2 D' B' R2 D L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 R

Ao12: 15.81 1/3
Comments: pretty good, came in clutch with the 12 at the end. not happy with the 19 or 18


----------



## swburk (Nov 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 45 Results



@swburk - Goal: sub-23 (0/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-14 (2/3)
@DNF_Cuber - Goal: sub-16 (1/3)



I will be taking over managing this thread for now, so here are the scrambles for this week.

Week 46 scrambles:
1. U2 L' U L F B U2 D' F' U2 L2 D2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 L 
2. U2 D' L' D' B U' B2 D R' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 
3. L' U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U F L' R2 B' U R U L2 
4. L' F R2 B' R U2 F' R2 U' R2 F R2 L2 F2 B' D2 L2 D2 
5. D' B L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L' U' L' U' B' D F2 D2 
6. B' D L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B2 F R2 F' R' F D' L2 D' U 
7. B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U' L R' U L2 U R' F L2 F2 
8. D2 R B U B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R F D B F2 U' L 
9. D L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 D F' U2 F' R' F' D' 
10. U' F D L U2 B' U R D R2 U2 R D2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 L F2 
11. B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 U L2 F' L U R B' R' B L2 F 
12. F U' D R2 D2 L B U' D L2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B L2 

Good luck!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

Goal sub 16 Ao12: 15.61 (2/3)
Cube:Valk 3 m
Method CFOP
1. 14.18 U2 L' U L F B U2 D' F' U2 L2 D2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 L
2. 17.92 U2 D' L' D' B U' B2 D R' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B2
3. 14.37 L' U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U F L' R2 B' U R U L2
4. 14.64 L' F R2 B' R U2 F' R2 U' R2 F R2 L2 F2 B' D2 L2 D2
5. 14.49 D' B L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L' U' L' U' B' D F2 D2
6. 12.63 B' D L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B2 F R2 F' R' F D' L2 D' U
7. 17.64 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U' L R' U L2 U R' F L2 F2
8. 17.14 D2 R B U B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R F D B F2 U' L
9. 16.29 D L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 D F' U2 F' R' F' D'
10.17.02 U' F D L U2 B' U R D R2 U2 R D2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 L F2
11.15.19 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 U L2 F' L U R B' R' B L2 F
12.15.15 F U' D R2 D2 L B U' D L2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B L2
Comments: Great start, trash middle, decent end


----------



## somecuber23 (Nov 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub 14 (2/3)
Cube: RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-18
*avg of 12: 13.97 (3/3)*

Time List:
14.77, 12.72, 14.16, (18.26), 14.16, 13.48, 14.63, 14.18, 14.73, (12.52), 12.59, 14.27

Just scraped by


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 18, 2020)

*Week 4
Cube: Thunderclap v3 M
Goal: Sub-19(1/3)

Ao12: 18.719

Comments: Good solves *

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-18
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 12.375
worst: 24.492

mean of 3
current: 18.590 (σ = 2.81)
best: 17.933 (σ = 6.12)

avg of 5
current: 19.117 (σ = 0.86)
best: 17.940 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 12
current: 18.719 (σ = 1.96)
best: 18.719 (σ = 1.96)

Average: 18.719 (σ = 1.96)
Mean: 18.671

Time List:
1. 12.375 U2 L' U L F B U2 D' F' U2 L2 D2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 L *( VERY GOOD SOLVE VERY EASY )*
2. 16.933 U2 D' L' D' B U' B2 D R' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 *( MADE A XXCROSS (double x cross))*
3. 24.492 L' U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U F L' R2 B' U R U L2
4. 18.864 L' F R2 B' R U2 F' R2 U' R2 F R2 L2 F2 B' D2 L2 D2
5. 21.862 D' B L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L' U' L' U' B' D F2 D2
6. 17.284 B' D L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B2 F R2 F' R' F D' L2 D' U
7. 17.356 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U' L R' U L2 U R' F L2 F2
8. 19.179 D2 R B U B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R F D B F2 U' L
9. 19.940 D L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 D F' U2 F' R' F' D'
10. 15.976 U' F D L U2 B' U R D R2 U2 R D2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 L F2
11. 18.233 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 U L2 F' L U R B' R' B L2 F
12. 21.561 F U' D R2 D2 L B U' D L2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B L2


----------



## swburk (Nov 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 46 Results



@DNF_Cuber - Goal: sub-16 (2/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-14 (2/3)
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Goal: sub-19 (1/3)



Sorry I'm a day late this week. Here are this week's scrambles.

Week 47 scrambles:
1. L' B R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L' U2 B R' D R' B2 L2
2. D2 R2 F R2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 L' U B L' R' B2 U2
3. U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 F' L D' R B F' D L2 R2 D'
4. R2 F R2 B' R2 U2 F R2 F D2 L2 U2 D F R' F2 L2 R D2 B2
5. U F B2 L' R2 B2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 R D2 U2 F R' U' F' R U' R2
6. D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 D' B F R F' D2 L2
7. L B' L2 F' U' R F2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F'
8. B D F2 R' F2 L2 B2 L D2 L B2 R' D' B' R D' B D2 F'
9. R2 U F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D F' R2 D' F2 U L2 R' B' F D
10. F U R' U' L2 D R' F L' U' L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 D' R2 U2
11. U F2 D2 R F2 U2 D F2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B U2 B' U2 L' D2
12. R D' F' U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 F' L2 B L' F' R B2 D R2 D

Good luck!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

Goal: sub 16(3/3) ao12:14.52
Cube: Valk m
Method:CFOP
1.12.97 L' B R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L' U2 B R' D R' B2 L2 nice start
2.14.08 D2 R2 F R2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 L' U B L' R' B2 U2
3.12.12 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 F' L D' R B F' D L2 R2 D' heck yes
4.16.54 R2 F R2 B' R2 U2 F R2 F D2 L2 U2 D F R' F2 L2 R D2 B2
5.15.58 U F B2 L' R2 B2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 R D2 U2 F R' U' F' R U' R2
6.13.82 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 D' B F R F' D2 L2
7.15.13 L B' L2 F' U' R F2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F'
8.(12.09) B D F2 R' F2 L2 B2 L D2 L B2 R' D' B' R D' B D2 F' PLL skip 
9. 15.47 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D F' R2 D' F2 U L2 R' B' F D
10.16.74 F U R' U' L2 D R' F L' U' L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 D' R2 U2
11.(16.92) U F2 D2 R F2 U2 D F2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B U2 B' U2 L' D2
12.12.72 R D' F' U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 F' L2 B L' F' R B2 D R2 D 
Comments: Great! 4 12's and only 3 sup 16s  I graduated!


----------



## somecuber23 (Nov 25, 2020)

Goal: Sub 13 (0/3)
Cube: RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-25
*avg of 12: 14.07*

Time List:
13.14, 12.87, 15.07, (12.74), 13.37, 14.46, (16.97), 14.78, 14.17, 13.78, 14.56, 14.50

It'll be hard to shave off a whole second


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 25, 2020)

Goal: Sub 14
Method: CFOP
ao12: 14.61
15.59. 14.77, 13.71, 14.92, (15.97), 14.00, 14.39, 14.76, 13.28, 14.84, (13.17), 15.83
Comments: My look ahead failed me


----------



## swburk (Dec 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 47 Results



@DNF_Cuber - Goal: sub-16 (3/3) *Graduated!*
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-13 (0/3)
@the dnf master - Goal: sub-14 (0/3)



Congrats to @DNF_Cuber on accomplishing sub-16! Looking forward to seeing what goal you set for yourself next.

Week 48 scrambles:
1. F2 L' F2 B2 U' L U' D B' R' U2 L D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 
2. B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U F2 D2 R D2 F D L2 F' L' B' D L2 
3. B2 R' U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 L' B' F2 U B D2 F' U2 
4. R D' B2 R D' B' U F L2 U2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B 
5. F2 U' D F' U2 B' L2 U B R2 F2 B2 D2 R F2 L F2 D2 B2 
6. B D' F R D' B U' F U F2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U R 
7. D2 R L2 U' F2 D2 R F D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 R B2 U2 L 
8. U' F' D B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U F' D B' R B' D' B U2 
9. D2 F R' F' D' L2 B' R' B' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L D2 L 
10. R U2 F D2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 U L' B' L R2 B' F' U' 
11. B F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U L' D2 U2 F D' R2 B' L 
12. U R U L' B D' F R' L D2 F U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 B

Good luck!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

swburk said:


> Looking forward to seeing what goal you set for yourself next.


Thanks! I probably will take a few weeks off from this to get closer to sub 15 though.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8
Method: CFOP
Cube: WRM2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-01
avg of 12: 8.231

Time List:
11282. 8.046 F2 L' F2 B2 U' L U' D B' R' U2 L D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 
11283. 7.972 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U F2 D2 R D2 F D L2 F' L' B' D L2 
11284. 8.218 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 L' B' F2 U B D2 F' U2 
11285. 10.023 R D' B2 R D' B' U F L2 U2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B 
11286. 8.981 F2 U' D F' U2 B' L2 U B R2 F2 B2 D2 R F2 L F2 D2 B2 
11287. 7.856 B D' F R D' B U' F U F2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U R 
11288. 6.631 D2 R L2 U' F2 D2 R F D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 R B2 U2 L 
11289. 7.688 U' F' D B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U F' D B' R B' D' B U2 
11290. 9.127 D2 F R' F' D' L2 B' R' B' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L D2 L 
11291. 6.964 R U2 F D2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 U L' B' L R2 B' F' U' 
11292. 12.659+ B F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U L' D2 U2 F D' R2 B' L 
11293. 7.434 U R U L' B D' F R' L D2 F U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 B

bruh counting 10


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 1, 2020)

Are we allowed to join in the middle of a week or only at the beginning of a week? Or is this just a self improvement sort of thing?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Are we allowed to join in the middle of a week or only at the beginning of a week? Or is this just a self improvement sort of thing?


You can do it any time of the week


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Are we allowed to join in the middle of a week or only at the beginning of a week? Or is this just a self improvement sort of thing?


You can join any time. It is just to challenge yourself.


----------



## somecuber23 (Dec 2, 2020)

Goal: Sub-13
Cube: RS3M 2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-02
*avg of 12: 13.45 (0/3)*

Time List:
12.84, 13.33, 14.19, (12.27), (15.93), 12.76, 13.68, 12.88, 13.76, 13.30, 12.53, 15.26


----------



## swburk (Dec 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 48 Results



@Micah Morrison - Goal: sub-8 (0/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-13 (0/3)



Week 49 scrambles:
1. D L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 L D L D2 R F' D B2 U2 
2. F R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 L F2 R' B D' B U2 
3. L D B R2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D' L D U' B' L R2 
4. L2 B' L U2 F' U2 D F2 R' F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F B D2 F' 
5. D U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 L' D F L' B U' L' F2 
6. D2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L' B2 R D' F' U B2 L' D 
7. D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F D' F2 D' B2 L' U' B2 L2 
8. U' R2 U2 R F' D' B' R F2 R' B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 
9. L F' L' B2 D' F' B D L2 U2 R2 F B L2 B L2 D2 L2 F D 
10. U L2 D R2 B L2 U2 F' R' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 
11. U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B' D' L B F2 U2 
12. R2 U L2 U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 R' B F U' L2 F2 L2 B R F' 

Good luck!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

Week 49
Goal: sub 15 ao12:15.45(0/3)
Method:CFOP
Cube:Valk 3m
1.15.28 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 L D L D2 R F' D B2 U2
2.14.35 F R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 L F2 R' B D' B U2
3. (16.93) L D B R2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D' L D U' B' L R2
4. 14.98 L2 B' L U2 F' U2 D F2 R' F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F B D2 F'
5. 13.71 D U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 L' D F L' B U' L' F2
6. 16.48 D2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L' B2 R D' F' U B2 L' D
7. 16.59 D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F D' F2 D' B2 L' U' B2 L2
8. (13.60) U' R2 U2 R F' D' B' R F2 R' B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2
9. 14.69 L F' L' B2 D' F' B D L2 U2 R2 F B L2 B L2 D2 L2 F D
10. 16.34 U L2 D R2 B L2 U2 F' R' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2
11. 16.41 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B' D' L B F2 U2
12. 15.74 R2 U L2 U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 R' B F U' L2 F2 L2 B R F'
Comments:I knew I wouldn't make it, I was just using this to avoid doing my project on Juan Seguin for school.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 7, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8
Method: CFOP
Cube: WRM2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-07
avg of 12: 8.032

Time List:
11410. 8.258 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 L D L D2 R F' D B2 U2 
11411. 7.720 F R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 L F2 R' B D' B U2 
11412. 10.688 L D B R2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D' L D U' B' L R2 
11413. 8.174 L2 B' L U2 F' U2 D F2 R' F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F B D2 F' 
11414. 6.953 D U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 L' D F L' B U' L' F2 
11415. 9.152 D2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L' B2 R D' F' U B2 L' D 
11416. 7.059 D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F D' F2 D' B2 L' U' B2 L2 
11417. 9.090 U' R2 U2 R F' D' B' R F2 R' B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 
11418. 7.327 L F' L' B2 D' F' B D L2 U2 R2 F B L2 B L2 D2 L2 F D 
11419. 8.379 U L2 D R2 B L2 U2 F' R' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 
11420. 7.063 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B' D' L B F2 U2 
11421. 8.098 R2 U L2 U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 R' B F U' L2 F2 L2 B R F'

lol so inconsistent


----------



## BerSerKer (Dec 9, 2020)

avg 12: 39.50 12:44.7411:42.3410:32.689:37.038:38.587:39.466:43.735:40.994:41.003:36.102:38.121:39.21


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 9, 2020)

Goal: Sub 14 Ao12:13.96 1/3
1. 13.68 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 L D L D2 R F' D B2 U2 
2. (16.58) F R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 L F2 R' B D' B U2 
3. 14.70 L D B R2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D' L D U' B' L R2 
4. 13.76 L2 B' L U2 F' U2 D F2 R' F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F B D2 F' 
5. (12.51) D U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 L' D F L' B U' L' F2 
6. 14.06 D2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L' B2 R D' F' U B2 L' D 
7. 13.73 D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F D' F2 D' B2 L' U' B2 L2 
8. 13.18 U' R2 U2 R F' D' B' R F2 R' B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 
9. 14.62 L F' L' B2 D' F' B D L2 U2 R2 F B L2 B L2 D2 L2 F D 
10.13.10 U L2 D R2 B L2 U2 F' R' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 
11.15.35 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B' D' L B F2 U2 
12.13.37 R2 U L2 U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 R' B F U' L2 F2 L2 B R F' 
Comments: Nothing too special, but still beat my goal!


----------



## Mat XD (Dec 9, 2020)

Goal: sub-25
Cube: GAN 356 air SM
Avarage of 12: 23.91
1. (20.41)
2.(27.00)
3.(20.55)
4.(26.40)
5.(23.40)
6.(22.93)
7.(19.83)
8.(18.29)
9.(28.84)
10.(31.04)
11.(29.10)
12.(20.70)
avg: 23.91


----------



## Eamon (Dec 9, 2020)

week 49
Goal: sub 8
cube: wrm 2020
avg 12: 8.36
Time List:
1. (9.65)
2. 8.97
3. 8.92
4. 9.19
5. 8.92
6. 8.50
7. 8.19
8. 7.03
9. 7.36
10. 8.26
11. 8.28
12. (6.67)

comment: decent


----------



## somecuber23 (Dec 10, 2020)

Goal: Sub 13
Cube: RS3M 2020

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-10
*avg of 12: 12.84 (1/3)*

Time List:
1. 14.64 B2 U R B' U2 B F R2 F D2 U2 B' R2 U2 R F L2 D U2 F U 
2. 12.14 F R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 L F2 R' B D' B U2
3. 12.22 L D B R2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D' L D U' B' L R2
4. 12.89 L2 B' L U2 F' U2 D F2 R' F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F B D2 F'
5. 13.91 D U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 L' D F L' B U' L' F2 
6. 10.89 D2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L' B2 R D' F' U B2 L' D
7. 12.26 D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F D' F2 D' B2 L' U' B2 L2
8. 13.97 U' R2 U2 R F' D' B' R F2 R' B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2
9. 12.16 L F' L' B2 D' F' B D L2 U2 R2 F B L2 B L2 D2 L2 F D
10. (10.73) U L2 D R2 B L2 U2 F' R' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2
11. 13.30 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B' D' L B F2 U2
12. (14.82) R2 U L2 U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 R' B F U' L2 F2 L2 B R F' 

Counting 10 out of nowhere, nice


----------



## swburk (Dec 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 49 Results



@DNF_Cuber - Goal: sub-15 (0/3)
@Micah Morrison - Goal: sub-8 (0/3)
@the dnf master - Goal: sub-14 (1/3)
@Mat XD - Goal: sub-25 (1/3)
@Eamon - Goal: sub-8 (0/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-13 (1/3)



Week 50 scrambles:
1. U2 D' B U' B R D L' R2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 F U' 
2. L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D' U' F L' R D R U' F' U B 
3. D2 R U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D B' F L2 U R' B2 U L2 D 
4. B' R L' U B2 R B' U R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U' L F2 
5. R U' L' B U' R D B2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 B' D2 F U2 B' R2 F D2 
6. D B' U F R' B D F' U R2 D L2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D 
7. F2 U D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 F L2 F L' U F R2 D F2 R 
8. R D' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U F' D' U2 L' D2 B' R 
9. L F' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 R D R U' F' 
10. F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' D F' L' D2 R2 F' R D' 
11. B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L B' F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 
12. B' U F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' L' U F2 D L 

Good luck!


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 14, 2020)

Goal: Sub 14
Round 50
Method: CFOP
Ao12: 13.83
1. 14.05 U2 D' B U' B R D L' R2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 F U' 
2. 12.39 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D' U' F L' R D R U' F' U B 
3. 15.90 D2 R U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D B' F L2 U R' B2 U L2 D 
4. 9.83 B' R L' U B2 R B' U R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U' L F2 
5. 11.83 R U' L' B U' R D B2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 B' D2 F U2 B' R2 F D2 
6. 14.77 D B' U F R' B D F' U R2 D L2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D 
7. 14.23 F2 U D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 F L2 F L' U F R2 D F2 R 
8. 13.43 R D' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U F' D' U2 L' D2 B' R 
9. 15.58 L F' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 R D R U' F' 
10. 13.17 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' D F' L' D2 R2 F' R D' 
11. 13.72 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L B' F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 
12. 15.10 B' U F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' L' U F2 D L 
Comments: it was ok, but really inconsistent


----------



## Eamon (Dec 14, 2020)

ao12: 7.9
goal: sub 8
week 50
Time List:
1. 7.95 
2. 8.62 ' 
3. 7.71
4. 7.18
5. 8.69
6. 7.58
7. 6.88
8. 8.14
9. 7.99
10. 8.24
11. (6.70)
12. (9.15)
comment: goal achieved


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> You can join any time. It is just to challenge yourself.


I'll join tomorrow. My goal is Sub 9.5


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 15, 2020)

Goal: Sub 9.5
ao12: 9.98 smh
Week 50
Cube: RS3M 2020
Time list:
1. 9.68 U2 D' B U' B R D L' R2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 F U'
2. 10.72 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D' U' F L' R D R U' F' U B
3. 10.25 D2 R U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D B' F L2 U R' B2 U L2 D
4. 9.16 B' R L' U B2 R B' U R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U' L F2
5. 9.92 R U' L' B U' R D B2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 B' D2 F U2 B' R2 F D2
6. 9.43 D B' U F R' B D F' U R2 D L2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D
7. 9.74 F2 U D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 F L2 F L' U F R2 D F2 R
8. 11.35 R D' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U F' D' U2 L' D2 B' R
9. (11.41) L F' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 R D R U' F'
10. (8.92) F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' D F' L' D2 R2 F' R D'
11. 9.82 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L B' F2 U' L2 U F2 U2
12. 9.75 B' U F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' L' U F2 D L


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 16, 2020)

Goal: Sub 8
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 11 M Pro

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-15
avg of 12: 8.325

Time List:
12377. 8.022 U2 D' B U' B R D L' R2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 F U' 
12378. 8.694 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D' U' F L' R D R U' F' U B 
12379. 7.742 D2 R U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D B' F L2 U R' B2 U L2 D 
12380. 7.925 B' R L' U B2 R B' U R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U' L F2 
12381. 7.121 R U' L' B U' R D B2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 B' D2 F U2 B' R2 F D2 
12382. 9.615 D B' U F R' B D F' U R2 D L2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D 
12383. 6.633 F2 U D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 F L2 F L' U F R2 D F2 R 
12384. 8.456 R D' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U F' D' U2 L' D2 B' R 
12385. 8.431 L F' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 R D R U' F' 
12386. 9.825 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' D F' L' D2 R2 F' R D' 
12387. 8.438 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L B' F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 
12388. 8.802 B' U F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' L' U F2 D L


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Dec 17, 2020)

Took a long break now average like 25 seconds so bad for me


----------



## swburk (Dec 17, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Took a long break now average like 25 seconds so bad for me


At least you don’t have to change your username


----------



## somecuber23 (Dec 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub 13
Cube: RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-17
*avg of 12: 12.61* *(2/3)*

Time List:
1. 10.52 U2 D' B U' B R D L' R2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 F U'
2. 12.34 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D' U' F L' R D R U' F' U B
3. 14.21 D2 R U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D B' F L2 U R' B2 U L2 D
4. (8.98) B' R L' U B2 R B' U R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U' L F2
5. 10.87 R U' L' B U' R D B2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 B' D2 F U2 B' R2 F D2
6. 12.56 D B' U F R' B D F' U R2 D L2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D
7. 11.92 F2 U D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 F L2 F L' U F R2 D F2 R
8. (14.91) R D' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U F' D' U2 L' D2 B' R
9. 14.52 L F' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 R D R U' F
10. 12.99 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' D F' L' D2 R2 F' R D'
11. 13.58 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L B' F2 U' L2 U F2 U2
12. 12.61 B' U F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' L' U F2 D L 

Random 8, nice


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

Goal: Sub 12
CFOP; Gan 356 Air
1. 12.13
2. 11.11
3. 13.19
4. 12.30
5. 10.21
6. 11.76
7. 12.64
8. 12.59
9. 11.18
10. 10.78
11. 10.11
12. 12.95

Avg: 11.77 
Yay


----------



## swburk (Dec 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 50 Results



@the dnf master - Goal: sub-14 (2/3)
@Eamon - Goal: sub-8 (1/3)
@FishyIshy - Goal: sub-9.5 (0/3)
@Micah Morrison - Goal: sub-8 (0/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-13 (2/3)
@nico_german_cuber - Goal: sub-12 (1/3)



Week 51 scrambles:
1. U D' L2 F2 L' F2 B' D U2 R' U2 D2 F2 R' B2 L D2 R U2 R 
2. D' R' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R' B L D F' U 
3. R' U F2 U L2 U R B' U F2 L' F2 L' D2 R D2 R F2 U2 D2 
4. D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' D F' L R' D F' R D2 
5. U B U L2 D' F' D F L' D2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L2 
6. R' L2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 F D B2 L' F L2 D' U 
7. D R F R U' L F R2 B' U B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' F2 
8. B U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F L U' R' B R' U2 F' U' 
9. F U2 F L2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F L2 F D' L' R2 D F' U L' B 
10. U' L F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 B L' R F' L' U' 
11. B2 L' U L' F D' R B' D R' F2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 L B2 R F2 
12. U B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L B F' R' U2 L2 U' L' D' 

Good luck!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

Week 51
Goal:Sub 15 (1/3) ao12 14.74
Cube:Valk M
Method:CFOP
1. 14.87 U D' L2 F2 L' F2 B' D U2 R' U2 D2 F2 R' B2 L D2 R U2 R
2. 14.94 D' R' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R' B L D F' U
3. 15.44 R' U F2 U L2 U R B' U F2 L' F2 L' D2 R D2 R F2 U2 D2
4. 13.87 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' D F' L R' D F' R D2
5. 14.23 U B U L2 D' F' D F L' D2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L2
6. 14.19 R' L2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 F D B2 L' F L2 D' U
7. 15.80 D R F R U' L F R2 B' U B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' F2
8. (12.47) B U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F L U' R' B R' U2 F' U'
9. 14.93 F U2 F L2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F L2 F D' L' R2 D F' U L' B
10. 14.44 U' L F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 B L' R F' L' U'
11. (DNF) B2 L' U L' F D' R B' D R' F2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 L B2 R F2
12. 14.65 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L B F' R' U2 L2 U' L' D'
Comments: Nice! very consistent, learning first pair planning is helping a ton.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 22, 2020)

race to sub-10
cubo: WRM

Ao12: 9.35 (1/3)
1. (8.65) 
2. 8.96 
3. 9.51 
4. 9.49 
5. 10.49 
6. 8.80 
7. 9.06 
8. (11.11) 
9. 9.15 
10. 9.35 
11. 9.26 
12. 9.42 

solid


----------



## Eamon (Dec 22, 2020)

wk 51
cube: valk m with valk power springs and core
goal: sub 7.9

Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-12-22
avg of 12: 7.91

Time List:
1. 7.44 
2. 8.11
3. 7.77
4. 8.60
5. (8.80)
7. 8.21
8. 7.03
9. 7.78
10. 8.23
11. 7.58
12. (6.52)

comment: gud, i put the goal pretty high, and it's resonable i didn't achieve it. but still a noooice average


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 22, 2020)

Goal: sub 14
Round 51
method: CFOP
avg of 12: 13.50

Time List:
1. 13.24 
2. 14.16 
3. (11.42) 
4. 14.62 
5. 12.85 
6. 12.86 
7. (15.44) 
8. 13.80 
9. 12.24 
10. 13.76 
11. 14.32 
12. 13.12 

Comments; I really need to learn full OLL, more f2l algs, and cross+1. Still beat my goal, but I'm have been stuck at the same place for quite a while.


----------



## somecuber23 (Dec 23, 2020)

Goal: sub-13
Cube: RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-23
*avg of 12: 13.05(2/3)*

Time List:
1. 12.21 
2. 10.77 
3. 13.52 
4. 11.56 
5. 13.73 
6. 13.61 
7. (10.36) 
8. 12.83 
9. 13.48 
10. (14.76) 
11. 14.62 
12. 14.17 

consistency 0


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 23, 2020)

Goal: sub 14
Cube: Gan 356 X
Ao12: 15.33
Method: CFOP

1. 16.25
2. 15.33
3. 16.08
4. 15.35
5. (12.84)
6. 14.11
7. 14.50
8. 15.42
9. (18.14)
10. 16.90
11. 15.53
12. 13.79


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 27, 2020)

1. 11.70
2. 10.29
3. 13.74
4. 9.92
5. 11.04
6. 12.22
7. 12.60
8. 12.42
9. 11.78
10. 13.01
11. 11.74
12. 12.95
Ao12: 11.98
It's ok. First it went good then not really


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 27, 2020)

My Goal was Sub 12 (2/3)


----------



## John_NOTgood (Dec 27, 2020)

*Goal: *Sub 15
*Cube: *Gan Air SM / Green GES
*Ao12: *13.57 (1/3)
*Method:* CFOP

Time List:
1. 12.37 U D' L2 F2 L' F2 B' D U2 R' U2 D2 F2 R' B2 L D2 R U2 R 
2. 14.18 D' R' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R' B L D F' U 
*3. (15.61) R' U F2 U L2 U R B' U F2 L' F2 L' D2 R D2 R F2 U2 D2 *
4. 12.64 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' D F' L R' D F' R D2 
5. 15.14 U B U L2 D' F' D F L' D2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L2 
6. 13.92 R' L2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 F D B2 L' F L2 D' U 
7. 11.73 D R F R U' L F R2 B' U B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' F2 
8. 14.00+ B U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F L U' R' B R' U2 F' U' 
*9. (11.31) F U2 F L2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F L2 F D' L' R2 D F' U L' *B 
10. 13.44 U' L F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 B L' R F' L' U' 
11. 14.53 B2 L' U L' F D' R B' D R' F2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 L B2 R F2 
12. 13.76 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L B F' R' U2 L2 U' L' D'

Probably could hit sub 14, but I just want to make sure I can do sub 15 consistently.


----------



## RFMX (Dec 31, 2020)

Goal: Sub 12
Cube: RS3M2020 (yes I switched mains)
Method: CFOP

1. (11.33) U D' L2 F2 L' F2 B' D U2 R' U2 D2 F2 R' B2 L D2 R U2 R 
2. 16.89 D' R' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R' B L D F' U 
3. 12.42 R' U F2 U L2 U R B' U F2 L' F2 L' D2 R D2 R F2 U2 D2 
4. 18.88 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' D F' L R' D F' R D2 
5. 12.95 U B U L2 D' F' D F L' D2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L2 
6. 14.97 R' L2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 F D B2 L' F L2 D' U 
7. 12.41 D R F R U' L F R2 B' U B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' F2 
8. (20.73) B U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F L U' R' B R' U2 F' U' 
9. 12.46 F U2 F L2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F L2 F D' L' R2 D F' U L' B 
10. 12.75 U' L F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 B L' R F' L' U' 
11. 13.94 B2 L' U L' F D' R B' D R' F2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 L B2 R F2 
12. 11.71 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L B F' R' U2 L2 U' L' D'

= 13.94 ao12 (not even sub 13)

Really not in the mood today  My hands are really dry and I cannot hold the cube properly. It become better in later solves, but the damage has already been done. A counting 16 and 18 is not acceptable to me. Perhaps next year!


----------



## swburk (Jan 4, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 51 Results



@DNF_Cuber - Goal: sub-15 (1/3)
@fun at the joy - Goal: sub-10 (1/3)
@Eamon - Goal: sub-7.9 (0/3)
@the dnf master - Goal: sub-14 (3/3) *Graduated!*
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-13 (2/3)
@Batsy_who_laughs - Goal: sub-14 (0/3)
@nico_german_cuber - Goal: sub-12 (2/3)
@John_NOTgood - Goal: sub-15 (1/3)
@RFMX - Goal: sub-12 (0/3)



Apologies for the long break. I hope you all had great holidays! Glad to see so many challenging yourselves to get better times. Here are this week's scrambles.

Week 52 scrambles:
1. R D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F' R2 U R2 D R D2 B' L
2. B' L' B2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 F U' F' U L U F
3. F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' U' R' D R2 U2 F' D'
4. U2 R2 D F R L F2 U F' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' D
5. B U F' R2 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 R D2 U2 F' U'
6. L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 B' L F U F' D2 F' L R2
7. U' R' D' L2 U' R' U2 L B' L F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L2
8. F L' D R2 D' R2 U' F D B U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B U2 F U2 D2
9. R F' R2 B2 D' L F D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F' U'
10. R2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L' B L2 F2 U L2 F L R
11. L' U2 R2 L F2 B' R U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B' L2
12. R2 D U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' B L2 D2 L' B2 R2 D L' F2

Good luck!


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 4, 2021)

actually i graduated


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 4, 2021)

I forgot abt this forum. I need to compete lol


----------



## swburk (Jan 4, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> actually i graduated



Fixed. Thank you.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 4, 2021)

Race to sub-10
cubo: WRM

Ao12: 9.35
1. 8.09 
2. 9.42 
3. 8.25 
4. 8.88 
5. 8.24 
6. 9.86 
7. (DNF(9.64)) 
8. 10.90 
9. 11.95 
10. 9.43 
11. 8.48
12. (7.95) 

9.35 Ao12 again, very consistent


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello! My first try in the racing competition.
Hope you have a great day 
Goal: Sub-26
Cube: Air SM
CFOP
Time: Sub-26.57
1. 24.61
2. 30.53
3. 23.28
4. 23.44
5. 25.52
6. 24.28
7. 24.93
8. 33.09
9. 26.72
10. 32.14
11. 30.20
12. 23.15
Very close, but inconsistent in F2L and lot of unnecessary cube rotations.


----------



## somecuber23 (Jan 5, 2021)

Cube: RS3M 2020
Goal: sub-13 (2/3)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-05
*avg of 12: 13.14*

Time List:
15.06, 13.63, (15.69), 11.73, 12.94, (11.61), 12.12, 12.81, 15.15, 12.07, 12.97, 12.88

Inconsistency strikes again


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 6, 2021)

Cube: Gan 11 M Pro
Goal: Sub-15

1) 16.02
2) 14.42
3) 15.19
4) 12.13
5) 15.91
6) 13.53
7) 13.64
8) 12.55
9) (23.18)
10) 14.29
11) (12.11)
12) 16.79

Average of 12: 14.37 (1/3)


----------



## John_NOTgood (Jan 7, 2021)

Cube: Half Air SM/ Half Valk 3 M
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub 15
avg of 12: 14.18 *(2/3)*

Time List:
1. 12.99 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F' R2 U R2 D R D2 B' L 
2. 16.01 B' L' B2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 F U' F' U L U F 
*3. (18.71) F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' U' R' D R2 U2 F' D' *
4. 17.41 U2 R2 D F R L F2 U F' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' D 
5. 15.88 B U F' R2 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 R D2 U2 F' U' 
6. 12.63 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 B' L F U F' D2 F' L R2 
7. 12.59 U' R' D' L2 U' R' U2 L B' L F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 
8. 11.61 F L' D R2 D' R2 U' F D B U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B U2 F U2 D2 
*9. (11.49) R F' R2 B2 D' L F D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F' U' *
10. 13.57 R2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L' B L2 F2 U L2 F L R 
11. 12.54 L' U2 R2 L F2 B' R U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B' L2 
12. 16.52 R2 D U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' B L2 D2 L' B2 R2 D L' F2

Horrible first solves, but switching to my valk 3 helped me out a lot


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

John_NOTgood said:


> Half Air SM/ Half Valk 3 M


Which one is core?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Which one is core?



He cut each in half and fused them together. #BumpyCenters


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 8, 2021)

Sub 12 3/3
Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-08
avg of 12: 11.64

Time List:
1. 11.73 
2. 12.01 
3. 10.75 
4. 12.44 
5. 11.55 
6. 12.97 
7. (13.83) 
8. 10.44 
9. 10.89 
10. (9.80) 
11. 11.58 
12. 12.03 
First Blbad then better. And a Sub 11 Ao5 with Sub 10 sgl


----------



## Eamon (Jan 9, 2021)

wk 52
wrm 2020 as always
goal: sub 7.9 as always
goal achieve not as always
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-09
avg of 12: 7.87

Time List:
1. 8.19
2. (6.50)
3. 6.74
4. 7.50
5. 7.94
6. 7.78
7. 8.21
8. (9.18)
9. 6.77
10. 9.06
11. 7.95
12. 8.60

comment: decent avg


----------



## Llewelys (Jan 9, 2021)

Goal: *sub 17*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 354

avg of 12: *16.86*

Time List:
1. 17.77 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F' R2 U R2 D R D2 B' L 
2. 16.48 B' L' B2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 F U' F' U L U F 
3. 16.98 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' U' R' D R2 U2 F' D' 
4. 15.97 U2 R2 D F R L F2 U F' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' D 
5. 15.44 B U F' R2 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 R D2 U2 F' U' 
6. 19.22 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 B' L F U F' D2 F' L R2 
7. 14.12 U' R' D' L2 U' R' U2 L B' L F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 
8. 15.09 F L' D R2 D' R2 U' F D B U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B U2 F U2 D2 
9. 19.85 R F' R2 B2 D' L F D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F' U' 
10. (13.09) R2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L' B L2 F2 U L2 F L R 
11. 17.69 L' U2 R2 L F2 B' R U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B' L2 
12. (20.18) R2 D U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' B L2 D2 L' B2 R2 D L' F2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 9, 2021)

Eamon said:


> wk 52
> wrm 2020 as always
> goal: sub 7.9 as always
> goal achieve not as always
> ...


it was sub 8


----------



## Eamon (Jan 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> it was sub 8


wrote that for no reason lol


----------



## swburk (Jan 13, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 52 Results



@fun at the joy - Goal: sub-10 (2/3)
@Dutchy - Goal: sub-26 (0/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-13 (2/3)
@PingPongCuber - Goal: sub-15 (1/3)
@John_NOTgood - Goal: sub-15 (2/3)
@nico_german_cuber - Goal: sub-12 (3/3) *Graduated!*
@Eamon - Goal: sub-7.9 (1/3)
@Llewelys - Goal: sub-17 (1/3)



Week 53 scrambles:
1. F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 R D' U F' D' R' F' L2 B2
2. R F2 L2 F U2 B U2 B' D2 U2 F2 R D F2 R' U R' D2 B F2
3. L' U D L F2 L' D F L' B U2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 D2
4. L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 R F R2 D L' F D2 F' R2 F'
5. U F R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R F' U R D2 F' U' R2
6. F D L2 R' F2 L B2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B L2 U' L2 D' L'
7. F2 U' L B2 F2 L' B2 L R D2 F2 U2 F' D F L' B F' D2 R'
8. F2 D R U D L U F' D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L'
9. R D' R F R' B' D R' D2 F' R2 U B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D
10. R B' L2 F2 U L2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F L B' F D' U' F2
11. F R U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' F' L D B' L2 U' F2 L'
12. F' R B D L2 D2 U L2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 L B F' U L' D2

Good luck!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 13, 2021)

Goal: Sub-15
Cube: GuHong V4M

1. 18.28
2. 14.54
3. 13.53
4. 14.87
5. 11.33
6. 14.39
7. 16.52
8. 14.24+
9. 15.53
10. 13.80
11. 13.11
12. 14.14

Ao12: 14.47 (2/3)
Nice solves, maybe sub-14 will be harder


----------



## John_NOTgood (Jan 14, 2021)

Goal: Sub 15 
avg of 12: 13.56 *(3/3)*
Cube: Stickered Valk 3M

Time List:

1. 13.70 
2. 11.16 
3. 15.61 
4. *(16.44) * 
5. 11.70 
6. 14.88 
7. 12.38 
8. *(9.45) * 
9. 15.78 
10. 11.97 
11. 14.93 
12. 13.49 

Not the best, but there was some consistency in the faster solves, also happy with that sub 10


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 17, 2021)

Goal: Sub 45
Main: QiYi Warrior S
Method: Mehta

I'm new

avg of 12: 49.327

Time List:
1. 55.613 U L F R' F' U2 F2 U B F2 R2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 @2021-01-17 14:29:09
2. 43.411 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 R D' U F' D' R' F' L2 B2 @2021-01-17 14:45:28
3. (32.644) L' U D L F2 L' D F L' B U2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 D2 @2021-01-17 14:46:56
4. 37.119 L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 R F R2 D L' F D2 F' R2 F' @2021-01-17 14:48:01
5. 42.171 U F R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R F' U R D2 F' U' R2 @2021-01-17 14:49:02
6. 49.153 F D L2 R' F2 L B2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B L2 U' L2 D' L' @2021-01-17 14:50:09
7. 58.792 F2 U' L B2 F2 L' B2 L R D2 F2 U2 F' D F L' B F' D2 R' @2021-01-17 14:51:38
8. 41.693 F2 D R U D L U F' D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L' @2021-01-17 14:53:05
9. 56.233 R D' R F R' B' D R' D2 F' R2 U B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D @2021-01-17 14:55:41
10. 1:05.032 R B' L2 F2 U L2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F L B' F D' U' F2 @2021-01-17 14:57:04
11. 44.049 F R U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' F' L D B' L2 U' F2 L' @2021-01-17 14:59:14
12. (1:12.247) F' R B D L2 D2 U L2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 L B F' U L' D2 @2021-01-17 15:00:22

Counting 1:05 spoiled it


----------



## somecuber23 (Jan 17, 2021)

Goal: Sub-13
Cube: RS3M 2020

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-17
*avg of 12: 12.94 (3/3)*

Time List:
12.49, 15.09, 12.56, 12.63, 12.69, 11.84, 12.74, 13.44, (16.63), 12.70, (11.15), 13.24

Nice solves, but don't think I can go sub 12 anytime soon.


----------



## swburk (Jan 18, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 53 Results



@PingPongCuber - Goal: sub-15 (2/3)
@John_NOTgood - Goal: sub-15 (2/3) *Graduated!*
@Cubing Forever - Goal: sub-45 (0/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-13 (3/3) *Graduated!*



Week 54 scrambles:
1. U L B D R' L' U2 R' F R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D F2 L2
2. R' F' U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 L D' F' D F2 R D'
3. L2 F2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 R' F' L R B2 D2 B U L F2
4. F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F R' F' D B D' U2 L' B2 U
5. R L F' R' L B2 D L' U' D2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 L U2 R' B2 L
6. B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 B L F' R2 F' L2 D B' U
7. U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 D F R2 B' L' F' U' B' U2 R2
8. U R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L B' D' L D' L U' R F
9. D L U R2 U2 F2 B R U F U2 F' U2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2
10. L' F2 U' F2 U R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B' R D L2 B U' B D
11. B' R2 D2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U2 F L F'
12. L2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F L' D2 U' R D U2 L

Good luck!


----------



## John_NOTgood (Jan 19, 2021)

Week 54.
Method: CFOP
Cube: MFJS Meilong M

Goal: Sub 13
avg of 12: *12.19*

Time List:
1. 12.63 
2. 11.57 
3. 13.38 
*4. (10.02) *
5. 11.82 
6. 11.98 
7. 12.81 
8. 10.97 
9. 12.43 
10. 11.23 
11. 13.09 
*12. DNF(13.39)*

Good solves overall, also really happy with this new main, it's an amazing cube


----------



## somecuber23 (Jan 20, 2021)

Goal: Sub-12 (0/3)
Cube: RS3M 2020

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-19
*avg of 12: 13.85*

Time List:
12.26, 13.98, 14.96, 14.21, 13.39, 15.11, 13.96, (10.20), (15.35), 13.72, 13.72, 13.22

Not even sub 13 lmao


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 23, 2021)

Goal: Sub 11
i`ll set a bigger for fun, i have gotten such an avg twice ever...
Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-23
avg of 12: 11.64

Time List:
1. 11.39 
2. 10.90 
3. (12.59) 
4. 11.99 
5. 11.01 
6. 11.86 
7. 11.84 
8. (10.56) 
9. 11.82 
10. 12.04 
11. 11.11 
12. 12.43 
Couldve been better


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Can we get a new one?


----------



## swburk (Feb 2, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 54 Results



@John_NOTgood - Goal: sub-13 (1/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-12 (0/3)
@nico_german_cuber - Goal: sub-11 (0/3)



Sorry for being way late for this. Here are the new scrambles:

Week 55 scrambles:
1. B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L B L2 D L D F' U2 F2 D 
2. U F B U' R2 U' F' B2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 R L2 B2 R' U2 L' U' 
3. L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U B2 U' L2 D' L R' B D2 L U B' L F' D2 
4. R2 D2 R D2 B' D R B D2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U R2 B' 
5. L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 B D2 F D B2 L' B D2 L' F2 R' B2 
6. U' R2 D' R' D B D2 L' F' D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U2 
7. D' U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 D L' D' U B2 R2 D' B' 
8. D2 F D F' B' U' R U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D R2 L' U2 
9. D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 U' B' D F2 R' D F R 
10. L F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F' L B' R2 F' R' F R' U2 
11. B' U2 D2 L D' R' D2 F' U' B2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 R' L2 D2 F2 L F2 
12. U2 L D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 B U2 B2 D' F R' B' R2 B2 D 

Good luck!


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 2, 2021)

Goal: Sub 13 (0/3)
Method: CFOP
Round 55
1. 13.44
2. 14.31
3. 13.74
4. 13.15
5. 16.05
6. 10.53
7. 12.38
8. 12.26
9. 14.55
10. 13.20
11. 11.87
12. 13.47
Comments: Haven't practiced for quite some time, cause of some hand pain, but not a bad average.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Feb 3, 2021)

Goal: Sub 13 (*2/3)*
Ao12: *12.47*

Method: CFOP
Cube: Dayan Tengyun V1

1. 11.87 
2. 10.68 
3. 14.19 
4. 12.75 
*5. (9.09) * 
6. 12.01 
7. 12.43 
8. 13.12 
*9. (19.34) *
10. 13.65 
11. 12.56 
12. 11.41 

Performed really badly during the last solves and messed up the easy scrambles, but I'm still happy with this, considering that I haven't cubed a lot


----------



## somecuber23 (Feb 4, 2021)

Goal; Sub 12 (0/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-03
avg of 12: *12.83*

Time List:
13.11, (14.46), 12.30, 13.80, 14.30, 13.23, 11.57, 12.45, 12.33, 12.84, 12.32, (11.24)

Stabilized near the end


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 4, 2021)

Goal:* Sub-17*
Method: CFOP
Cube: GAN XS

*avg of 12: 15.91*

Time List:
1. 17.75 L' D' U2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 F' D L' U' F' R F' D2 B
2. 14.90 U' L' F' U2 L D2 L2 U2 R D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U B F2 D' L2 F' R'
3. 15.59 B F D2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F D R' F' U' F U2 L R2 F' R2
4. 15.20 B' L' R2 B U2 F D2 F' R2 F D2 F2 L R2 U' F L R2
5. 15.21 L U2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' D R2 F2 L' B2 U' B D' B
6. 15.60 U R U B2 D2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 L' F' D R F2 R' B' R
7. (13.19) L' U2 F R F' D F2 U2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D
8. (20.70) F L B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 B L R F' L2 U L2 F'
9. 14.98 L2 B' L F2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 B F' D' F' D' F L'
10. 17.76 F' U R L U' B U' B' F2 L D2 B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R' F2 D2 B
11. 14.97 L' U R' U' L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 B L' B' R' D' L2 F'
12. 17.18 R D2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 F2 L F U' F2 L R B' L' R2 U

Really nice solves here. I've been working on lookahead, plus I changed the settings which really helped!


----------



## RFMX (Feb 9, 2021)

Goal: Sub-12
Cube: RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP

12.17 ao12 (0/3)

Time List:
1. 13.49 B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L B L2 D L D F' U2 F2 D 
2. 11.14 U F B U' R2 U' F' B2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 R L2 B2 R' U2 L' U' 
3. (10.96) L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U B2 U' L2 D' L R' B D2 L U B' L F' D2 
4. 11.93 R2 D2 R D2 B' D R B D2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U R2 B' 
5. 13.19 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 B D2 F D B2 L' B D2 L' F2 R' B2 
6. (20.61) U' R2 D' R' D B D2 L' F' D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U2 
7. 13.91+ D' U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 D L' D' U B2 R2 D' B' 
8. 11.17 D2 F D F' B' U' R U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D R2 L' U2 
9. 11.84 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 U' B' D F2 R' D F R 
10. 11.92 L F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F' L B' R2 F' R' F R' U2 
11. 11.40 B' U2 D2 L D' R' D2 F' U' B2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 R' L2 D2 F2 L F2 
12. 11.74 U2 L D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 B U2 B2 D' F R' B' R2 B2 D

solve 6 is essentially a disaster: wrong cross wrong f2l pair insert
I did get a ton of 11s this time so I'll take it


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 9, 2021)

Race to Sub 11 
10.50, 11.85, 9.21(PLL skip), 10.52, 11.18, 10.92. 11.89, 10.92, 9.05(with Nb Perm!! First time ever), 12.48, 11.16(Pseudo LS Power) 10.75 = 10.89 ao12 
I improved so much since last time.


----------



## swburk (Feb 10, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 55 Results



@the dnf master - Goal: sub-13 (0/3)
@John_NOTgood - Goal: sub-13 (2/3)
@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-12 (0/3)
@rubik2005 - Goal: sub-17 (1/3)
@RFMX - Goal: sub-12 (0/3)
@nico_german_cuber - Goal: sub-11 (1/3)



Week 56 scrambles:
1. B R' B R' D L' B U L' R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D F2 
2. U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 L' B2 D F D2 B D' U L B 
3. U2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 D B' F' U R2 B R' F2 L' 
4. R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B' L2 D' L2 F U2 R B' U' F' 
5. F2 U L2 F2 D U2 F2 D F2 U' R' D' B2 F' L2 U' B' L B2 U 
6. B2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' U' F L2 D' U R B2 F' U' 
7. R' B2 D2 B2 R U2 L' D2 B2 L B L' B2 U R F2 L' D' R 
8. L' B' D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R' B' L F' D B F' D' 
9. B D2 L2 B' R2 B F2 U2 R2 F' L2 U B R U B' R' F2 R F 
10. F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B F L D B' R' D U' F2 
11. B L' U2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 F' D L B2 R B U2 R 
12. L2 F2 D U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 R' D B' U2 L U R' F R2 B


----------



## somecuber23 (Feb 11, 2021)

Goal: Sub 12(0/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-11
*avg of 12: 12.64*

Time List:
(13.98), 13.63, (9.31), 13.29, 12.97, 11.86, 12.81, 11.67, 13.73, 13.19, 10.61, 12.63

slowly but surely


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 11, 2021)

Goal: sub 12
Avg of 12: 12.31

Time List: 11.05 12.97 11.14 (10.44) 10.78 12.37 14.00 (15.46) 12.34 11.89 13.75 12.78


----------



## goidlon (Feb 11, 2021)

Goal: Sub 10
Avg of 12:9.53
Time List:10.94, 9.27,6.70, 9.85, 9.20, 9.36, 9.74, 9.38, 9.74, 8.62, 9.98, 10.20


----------



## swburk (Feb 16, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 56 Results



@somecuber23 - Goal: sub-12 (0/3)
@scrubizilla - Goal: sub-12 (0/3)
@goidlon - Goal: sub-10 (1/3)



Week 57 scrambles:
1. B L2 D' B2 U L' F D2 B' U D2 F2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U 
2. R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 D2 U' R B R' F' L' R U2 F' D R2 
3. D2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 F' U2 D L2 U B' L' R F' D' R' 
4. F' D' B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 L' F' D' B D U2 L2 B' U 
5. R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' D' U2 L' B U F D B2 U 
6. D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L' D B' D L R2 F2 R D2 
7. D2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 R D' B' U' R' U R2 D L' B' 
8. R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 R D' B2 U2 B U' R' F2 D2 F' 
9. L' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B D2 B2 F' D2 U' B2 L D U2 B R2 B L' 
10. U' D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 L R2 U2 R2 B' R' D' F U B' U2 L' 
11. L' U F R U D2 R2 B' D F2 L' F2 D2 L D2 L' U2 R U2 B2 U2 
12. U2 B L U2 D F' B' D R' U2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U F2 B2 D


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 16, 2021)

race to sub-10
Ao12: 9.75 (1/3)

1. 8.76 
2. 11.45 
3. 9.03 
4. (DNF(9.93)) 
5. 8.71 
6. 10.75
7. 10.56 
8. 8.74 
9. 8.92 
10. 9.84 
11. 10.71 
12. (7.56) 

that was horrible


----------



## somecuber23 (Feb 16, 2021)

Goal: sub-12 (0/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-16
avg of 12: *12.43*

Time List:
11.71, 11.74, 12.08, 13.56, (15.18), 12.76, 12.45, 11.98, (11.15), 12.01, 12.93, 13.06


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 17, 2021)

Goal: sub 13
Ao12: 12.88(1/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-17


Time List:
1. 12.43 B D L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L' U L D2 F L2 U
2. 13.08 U F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B' R' B' D' L2 D' R2 F2 D
3. 13.97 U R B D2 R L2 B' R' U R2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 F U2 R2
4. 12.92 L' F U F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 U' F' R D2 L D F2 D F2
5. 12.42 F R D' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' F' U2 R2 F2 L F2 D U' F R' D
6. 14.12 L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U' R D R2 B' L F2 R' B F' L2
7. 12.52 L' D B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 B' D2 R' D B F' D' U'
8. 12.41 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L B2 U2 R U L B F L2 D' R B D'
9. 12.27 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 L' U B R U' F D F
10. 12.66 B R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L D2 R D R' U' F D' U2
11. (15.98) R2 B U2 B U2 B L2 F' R2 F' D2 R' B U' R2 D B' U F U'
12. (11.75) U B D2 F L2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 F' D R F' L2 R' U' F R
Note: Ignore the scrambles


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 22, 2021)

Goal:* Sub-17*
Method: CFOP
Cube: GAN XS

*avg of 12: 16.85*

Time List:
1. 15.34 U R U' B2 U B' L U2 F D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 
2. 16.35 U F' R2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 L' D' L2 B2 L' D2 F' 
3. 15.48 L F2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D L' F D B R' F R' D' 
4. 15.05 L' U F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 R U2 R' U2 B' R B2 
5. 22.38 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' U' F2 L2 R D2 F L' D' R' B' L2 U2 F 
6. 14.63 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 R' B U2 B' U' L' F' D R' U 
7. (24.00) B U2 R' B' D' R' L F' R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B' D2 L2 D F2 
8. 16.80 F R B' L D2 L U B D2 F U2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 B' U' L 
9. (11.47) F2 L' B2 D F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 B D2 L' D2 F U R' B2 
10. 17.87 D' B' L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D' L F' L B' R2 F2 D2 L' 
11. 18.33 D' U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L' B' F R2 D U' F' L' R' 
12. 16.22 F' U' D2 R B R2 U' F L' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 L B2 D2 B


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 22, 2021)

*Goal:* Sub-17
*Cube:* Dayan Tengyun v2 M
*Method:* CFOP

*1.* 17.603
*2.* 12.604
*3.* 17.411
*4.* 17.672
*5.* (19.167)
*6.* 13.514
*7.* 13.617
*8.* (11.370)
*9.* 17.845+
*10.* 14.003
*11.* 13.726
*12.* 16.913
*Average:* 15.446 (1/3)
*Comment:* This is the first time that I've done this for a few months, so I'm going to reset from where I was before.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 22, 2021)

Can You please wait for my times, i wanted to do them later and im afraid that you finish the results. Thanks


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 22, 2021)

Goal: Sub 11
avg of 12: 10.95

Time List:
1. 9.77 
2. 11.85 
3. 9.57 
4. 11.24 
5. 10.28 
6. 9.42 
7. 12.70 
8. (13.11) 
9. 12.10 
10. 11.67 
11. (9.07) 
12. 10.89 
Guess which solve was Sub 10.
Correct, the 13 -_-


----------



## John_NOTgood (Feb 22, 2021)

(Don't know if the 2/3 still counts)

Goal: Sub 13( *3/3)*
ao12: 12.28 
Cube: Tengyun V1

1. 12.19
2. 10.08
3. 11.23
*4. (9.15)*
5. 12.64
6. 14.44
7. 11.81
8. 14.98
9. 12.13
10. 11.62
11. 11.64
*12. (15.21)*

Haven't done any practice and Messed up so many possible sub 10's


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 28, 2021)

@swburk I'm taking over. PM me if you want to collab.

Week 57 results:


Spoiler



@fun at the joy Sub 10: 1/3
@somecuber23 Sub 12: 0/3
@BenChristman1 Sub 17: 1/3
@nico_german_cuber Sub 11: 1/3
@John_NOTgood Sub 13: 3/3 (GRADUATED) pls choose another goal





Spoiler: Week 58 scrambles



1. L U2 B U' B' D L U D F B R2 F U2 L2 U2 F' B' R2 F 
2. R' L2 B U D' B' L D B D2 R F2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 
3. R F D' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R' B F2 D' B2 R F2 
4. L' F L2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F R D2 B' R2 U2 
5. D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B L2 F R2 D2 F D' R' F2 U2 F D' B L2 B R 
6. B2 R B2 F2 L B2 L' B2 D2 U2 F' R' B D' B' L' U' F U 
7. F U2 F2 L2 D R2 F D' R' D2 B2 L' D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' 
8. L F' D R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R U L R2 B' F' R U' 
9. B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 B' U R' D2 L' B' F' L' F 
10. F2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' U F2 R2 U' F' R U B' L D' F R2 F' L 
11. F2 L2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 F U R U2 B2 L2 B2 F 
12. B' U F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F' R' D' L' F2 L F2



Enjoy!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 28, 2021)

Goal: sub 30
Main: QiYi Warrior S
ao12: 26.68(1/3)

Time List:
1. 29.36 R B2 F2 R D2 L U2 R' D2 R' F2 U' B F' U' L2 B' U2 F2 R' 
2. 26.34 F2 R F2 L2 D F B U' L' U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 
3. 25.57 L U2 B U' B' D L U D F B R2 F U2 L2 U2 F' B' R2 F 
4. 22.37 R' L2 B U D' B' L D B D2 R F2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 
5. (22.14) R F D' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R' B F2 D' B2 R F2 
6. 25.45 L' F L2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F R D2 B' R2 U2 
7. 29.31 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B L2 F R2 D2 F D' R' F2 U2 F D' B L2 B R 
8. 24.21 B2 R B2 F2 L B2 L' B2 D2 U2 F' R' B D' B' L' U' F U 
9. 29.68 L F' D R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R U L R2 B' F' R U' 
10. 28.74 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 B' U R' D2 L' B' F' L' F 
11. (32.48) F2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' U F2 R2 U' F' R U B' L D' F R2 F' L 
12. 25.75 F2 L2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 F U R U2 B2 L2 B2 F

scrambles were nice


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice i will participate asap


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 28, 2021)

i don’t find the time today, oof


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 30, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-30
avg of 12: 10.99

Time List:
1. 11.07 y z2 x2 y' z' y z' y' z2 y x' y x2 z x2 z x2 y2 x2 z' x z2 y x2 y
2. 10.74 z' x y2 z' x2 y x2 y' z2 y2 x y' x2 z2 x' z y2 x y z2 x y z' x' y2
3. 10.91 z y z x z' y z x z' y2 x' y x' z y z y2 z2 x2 y' x2 y2 x2 y x
4. 11.41 y z y' x2 z' x z2 x' y' x2 y z2 x2 y2 x z2 y x' y' x2 y x y2 x' z2
5. 11.18 y' z2 x z2 x2 y' z x y2 z' y2 z' y2 z2 y x y x z' y z' y2 z' y2 z2
6. 11.86 x z2 y x z x z2 x2 z2 x y2 x' y' z2 x2 z' x y' x z y2 x z' x2 y
7. (12.36) y z2 x' y' z' y z y' z2 y2 z y2 z' x2 z x' y z' y2 z' y2 z2 y' x' z2
8. 11.46 y2 z2 x2 y' x' z' y' x z2 y x2 z x2 y x' z2 x2 z' x2 z y2 x z x' z2
9. 10.19 x' y2 z' y' x' y z x y x' z' y' z x z' y2 x' y2 x' y x2 z2 y x z2
10. 10.50 y2 x z y2 z x' z' y z2 x y x2 y z' x2 y x z2 y' z2 y2 z2 y x' y
11. 10.54 x y' x y z2 x z2 y' z' y' z' y2 z x' y2 x' y z' x' y' z' x z' x' z'
12. (9.82) z x z y' z y' x' y' x' z2 y z y' x z2 x' z2 y2 x y2 z y' z x' z'
that last scram tho.
its not close... its sovereign


----------



## John_NOTgood (Mar 30, 2021)

*Goal: *Sub 12 *(0/3)
Method: *CFOP
Cube: Valk Elite M

*Time: 12.02*

1. 12.15
2. 10.94
3. 10.18
4. 12.71
5. 12.51
6. 13.05
7. (8.97)
8. 12.51
9. 10.16
10. (13.87)
11. 12.99
12. 11.88

Been trying the Valk Elite and the GTS3M for new main potential, still not used to them so there's a lot of inconsistency


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> @swburk I'm taking over. PM me if you want to collab.
> 
> Week 57 results:
> 
> ...


Goal sub 16
Cube: Gan XS/Tengyun V1
Ao12: 15.94 (1/3)

1. (DNF(22.95)) R F R2 B2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 D' R' D' L' 
2. 17.88 L' U2 F' R D2 F B2 D L' F R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F D2 
3. 14.73 B' D F' U2 B' F2 D2 F L2 U2 R U2 B' L D' R 
4. 14.26 D F2 B' R' B2 R L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R' F2 
5. 17.06 D' L2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 D U L F' D2 R' F2 D' 
6. 16.29 F U' F2 L' F2 U D' B' L B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 
7. 15.44 D2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 U R2 F' D U2 F D2 U 
8. 16.96 L2 U L2 F2 U B2 U F2 D U2 B2 L2 B U L D' B D' L2 B U2 
9. 13.64 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B L' R2 D' F' R D2 U B D 
10. 13.80 F' D2 R F' D' B' U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 L' U2 L B' R 
11. 19.38 U2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 B' L' B' R' B' D B R' D2 B' 
12. (12.55) U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 U2 L' D' B' L F2 L' R D' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 31, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Goal sub 16
> Cube: Gan XS/Tengyun V1
> Ao12: 15.94 (1/3)
> 
> ...


You DNF'd a WR lol


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Apr 1, 2021)

Goal: sub-8
Main: GTS2
Method: CFOP
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-31
avg of 12: 8.55

Time List:
1. 8.27 L U2 B U' B' D L U D F B R2 F U2 L2 U2 F' B' R2 F 
2. 8.42 R' L2 B U D' B' L D B D2 R F2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 
3. 8.37 R F D' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R' B F2 D' B2 R F2 
4. (10.90) L' F L2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F R D2 B' R2 U2 
5. 8.42 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B L2 F R2 D2 F D' R' F2 U2 F D' B L2 B R 
6. 9.26 B2 R B2 F2 L B2 L' B2 D2 U2 F' R' B D' B' L' U' F U 
7. 8.42 F U2 F2 L2 D R2 F D' R' D2 B2 L' D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' 
8. 7.87 L F' D R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R U L R2 B' F' R U' 
9. 9.41 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 B' U R' D2 L' B' F' L' F 
10. 8.55 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' U F2 R2 U' F' R U B' L D' F R2 F' L 
11. 8.50 F2 L2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 F U R U2 B2 L2 B2 F 
12. (7.60) B' U F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F' R' D' L' F2 L F2


----------



## GC1998 (Apr 2, 2021)

Goal: Sub-20

Average of 12: 20.66

Time List:
20.61, (35.36), (16.35), 18.62, 27.76, 20.60, 24.02, 18.72, 18.60, 17.99, 19.84, 19.86

Some bad, some good.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 58 Results



@Cubing Forever Goal: Sub 30: Ao12 - 26.68 1/3
@nico_german_cuber Goal: Sub 11 Ao12: 10.99 2/3
@rubik2005 Goal: Sub 16 Ao12- 15.94 1/3
@Zeke Mackay Goal: Sub 8 Ao12- 8.55 0/3
@GC1998 Goal: Sub 20 Ao12- 20.66 0/3
@John_NOTgood Goal: Sub 12 Ao12- 12.02 0/3 (sorry I forgot about you)





Spoiler: Week 59 Scrambles



1. L2 D F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' F' D2 R2 D' F R B' L2 D'
2. F2 U F2 D2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F R U F2 D2 F L' B' L2 D'
3. D' F2 D2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' U B L2 U2 R B U' L' U2
4. D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 L2 B U B' R2 U2 R' U' F' D2
5. L' B2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' R B2 D' R' U B D' F'
6. U' L F D' F' B' R' D2 R B2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' D2
7. F2 R' U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F L2 F' L2 R2 D B U' L' U B' F' U2
8. D L U B2 D' R2 B2 D U' B2 R2 U' F' D2 U2 L' U F' U2
9. U' B2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U R' F' L' B' R B2 F R D' U2
10. B D' L D2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 R U' L2 F' D U F R'
11. R2 L' F' B' R D2 B' F2 U' D' L2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 F R'
12. R' D R2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 D F2 R' B' R' D F' U B2 R2



gl and have fun!!

also, just out of curiosity, @Zeke Mackay, why do you main a GTS2 when there are so many better 3x3s on the market?


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Apr 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Spoiler: Week 58 Results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually i am at 2/3 ?!? Look at Last weeks results


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 5, 2021)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Actually i am at 2/3 ?!? Look at Last weeks results


Oops..Updated


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey @John_NOTgood sorry I forgot about ya at first. However, the post is updated.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Apr 8, 2021)

Week 59
Goal: Sub 12(1/3)
Cube: Valk Elite M

*Time: 11.91*

1. 10.48 
2. 11.76 
3. 10.78 
4. 10.58 
5. 12.81 
6. (15.58) 
7. 11.84
8. 12.29
9. 12.54 
10. 14.33 
11. (10.40) 
12. 11.64 
Barely made it, at least I got a very nice start to the average


----------



## GC1998 (Apr 9, 2021)

Goal: Sub-20

Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-09
avg of 12: 20.34

Time List:
17.57, 21.65, 18.19, 20.86, 19.81, 21.71, (17.44), (24.05), 21.05, 21.23, 21.93+, 19.35

Messed up a U-perm on the 24, whoops.


----------



## somecuber23 (Apr 10, 2021)

Goal: Sub 12 (0/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-09
*avg of 12: 13.16*

Time List:
14.03, 12.80, (10.18), 14.21, 12.12, (16.71), 10.39, 15.35, 14.96, 11.29, 12.18, 14.31

inconsistency merchant


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Apr 10, 2021)

Goal: sub 15 (0/3)
Average: 15.03
Cube: RS3M 2020
1. 16.66 2. 14.85 3. 14.34 4. 14.54 5. 13.77 6. 16.47 7. 13.13 8. 16.19 9. 15.78 10. (18.72) 
11. (12.88) 12. 14.56
bombed at the end ;-;


----------



## enmy (Apr 11, 2021)

Goal: Sub-18
Cube: Gan 356 XS
ao12: 17.222

1: 20.02
2: 17.11
3. 15.28
4. 16.32
*5. 20.53
6. 13.73*
7. 19.36
8. 16.78
9. 17.21
10. 16.09
11. 16.55
12. 17.50

Comment: I'm pretty proud of this. My times are always pretty inconsistent, but I definitely got way more good times than bad this time, normally I'm getting a lot of 19s and 18s. I also find it funny that the best and worst times happened back-to-back


----------



## fun at the joy (May 8, 2021)

Week 59 Results:
@John_NOTgood sub-12 - Ao12: 11.91 (1/3)
@GC1998 sub-20 - Ao12: 20.34 (0/3)
@somecuber23 sub-12 - Ao12: 13.16 (0/3)
@SmallTownCuber sub-15 - Ao12: 15.03 (0/3)
@enmy sub-18 - Ao12: 17.22 (1/3)

Week 60 Scrambles:
1. L D2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 F' L U2 B D' U' L' F2 D' 
2. R D2 B2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 L D' B' R' B2 U F2 D L2 D 
3. D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' F' D B2 L F' L U2 B U' 
4. L2 R2 B D2 U2 F R2 B2 F' D2 U F R B2 L U B D' U2 
5. U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' B L' U' L' U' F' U2 L' F L' 
6. R F2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 R2 U' B U2 R' B U' R2 D2 R 
7. D F' D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L' D' U B' D L' R2 D 
8. B U2 F' U2 R2 B U2 F D2 B L2 D2 R F R' B U' L R' D' L' 
9. F2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 R' D L2 F' U' B' D 
10. U F L' R2 D' R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B U' R2 F' R2 D F' 
11. R' U R' U' B U' B L2 F2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U' 
12. F' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' D' R' B L' B D' U2 R2 F' 

I'll update next weekend, I might forget though


----------



## fun at the joy (May 8, 2021)

Race to sub-9.5
Cube: WRM
Ao12: 9.10 (1/3)

1. 9.40 
2. 9.99 
3. (7.85) 
4. 9.29 
5. 7.87 
6. 9.89 
7. 9.26 
8. 8.53 
9. 9.46 
10. (10.38) 
11. 8.23 
12. 9.04


----------



## somecuber23 (May 9, 2021)

Goal: sub-12
Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-08
avg of 12: 12.20 (0/3)

Time List:
13.16, 11.45, 13.83, 12.06, 11.43, 11.00, 11.91, (14.08), 13.38, (10.03), 13.12, 10.63

closer


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (May 9, 2021)

Goal: Sub-12
Cube: Gan 11m Pro

Times:
1. 10.63
2. 12.55
3. (10.00)
4. 11.76
5. 10.43
6. 12.63
7. (14.03)
8. 12.63
9. 11.63
10. 13.03
11. 12.26
12. 11.26

Ao12: 11.88


----------



## John_NOTgood (May 9, 2021)

Goal: Sub 12 *(2/3)*
Cube: GTS3 M

*Avg de 12: 11.75*

1. 10.73 
2. 12.17 
3. 12.38 
4. *(DNF(9.18))* (Stopped mid solve)
5. 13.99 
6. 10.46 
7. 10.27 
8. 15.13 
9. 11.17 
10. 11.70 
11. *(9.14)*
12. 9.51 
Pretty happy at the end


----------



## rubik2005 (May 10, 2021)

Goal: Sub 15 (0/3)
Cube: RS3M & XS
Ao12: *15.01*_ RIP_

Time List:
1. 13.78 L D2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 F' L U2 B D' U' L' F2 D' 
2. 17.37 R D2 B2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 L D' B' R' B2 U F2 D L2 D 
3. 16.19 D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' F' D B2 L F' L U2 B U' 
4. 15.54 L2 R2 B D2 U2 F R2 B2 F' D2 U F R B2 L U B D' U2 
5. (17.60) U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' B L' U' L' U' F' U2 L' F L' 
6. 14.17 R F2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 R2 U' B U2 R' B U' R2 D2 R 
7. 15.24 D F' D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L' D' U B' D L' R2 D 
8. 13.43 B U2 F' U2 R2 B U2 F D2 B L2 D2 R F R' B U' L R' D' L' 
9. 15.15 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 R' D L2 F' U' B' D 
10. (12.52) U F L' R2 D' R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B U' R2 F' R2 D F' 
11. 14.31 R' U R' U' B U' B L2 F2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U' 
12. 14.92 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' D' R' B L' B D' U2 R2 F'


----------



## Plutark (May 10, 2021)

Goal: sub 17
Cube: gan 356 m
Avg: 15.73

1. 13.38
2. 13.75
3. 15.74
4. 18.22
5. 14.09
6. 18.30
7. 16.10
8. 17.94
9. 15.92
10. (19.58)
11. 13.86
12. (12.06)


----------



## fun at the joy (May 14, 2021)

Week 60 Results:
@fun at the joy sub-9.5 - Ao12: 9.10 (1/3)
@somecuber23 sub-12 - Ao12: 12.20 (0/3)
@Batsy_who_laughs sub-12 - Ao12: 11.88 (1/3)
@John_NOTgood sub-12 - Ao12: 11.75 (2/3)
@rubik2005 sub-15 - Ao12: 15.01 (0/3)
@Meisme sub-17 - Ao12: 15.73 (1/3)

Week 61 Scrambles:
1. F2 B2 L U2 D' R2 F' U L' U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D 
2. L2 D' F' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F' D L B F' U2 R 
3. F2 U B2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U L F2 R D2 B U B D' F L' 
4. L2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R D B2 F2 L2 F2 L F' D' 
5. U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 B' R' F R2 D' B U L' U 
6. U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 F U L B R D2 B L2 B' R' 
7. R F U' F' D' F' U2 L U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 
8. L U B2 L F2 D2 R B2 D2 L' F2 R2 F' L' B' D' L F2 L' 
9. R L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 R B D L2 B' R U' 
10. U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 D B2 L D F L' R B2 L D L2 
11. R' D' R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' D B' U' L2 R2 B R D2 
12. D F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B L' F2 U' R2 D B' R2 U'


----------



## John_NOTgood (May 14, 2021)

Goal: Sub 12 *(3/3)*
Cube: Valk Elite M

Avg de 12: *10.94!!*

Lista de tiempos:
1. *(7.69)* "First ever Sub 8 Fullstep"
2. 11.09 
3. *(DNF(12.39)) * 
4. 11.09 
5. 11.28 
6. *8.76 * 
7. 12.15 
8. 11.81 
9. 10.32 
10. 11.85 
11. *9.36 *
12. 11.66 
I don't even know how I managed to get this, but I'm really happy with it


----------



## JV;-;バカ (May 14, 2021)

Goal: sub 18
Cube: Moyu WeiLong GTS3M
Average:17.77

1. 18.80
2. 23.39
3. 19.15
4. 16.61
5. 19.18
6. 17.14
7. 16.32
8. 14.46
9. 23.71
10. 16.56
11. 13.31
12. 16.13


----------



## somecuber23 (May 14, 2021)

Goal: Sub 12
Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-14
*avg of 12: 11.93(1/3)!!!*

Time List:
(9.95), 10.89, 13.16, 11.09, 10.62, 13.13, 12.79, (15.13), 12.69, 13.80, 10.47, 10.69

blistering 10.87 ao5 to start off, inconsistency almost ruined it


----------



## Plutark (May 15, 2021)

Goal: sub 17 (1/3)
Cube: gan 356 m
Avg: 16.33

1. (11.20)
2. 14.72
3. 16.76
4. (22.09)
5. 15.42
6. 16.18
7. 17.52
8. 14.56
9. 16.31
10. 17.24
11. 14.55
12. 20.11


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (May 15, 2021)

Aim: sub-12 

1. (7.10)
2. 12.73
3. 11.11
4. 12.91
5. 13.11
6. 11.86
7. 13.51
8. 11.34
9. (15.44)
10. 12.84
11. 11.75
12. 13.05
Ao12: 12.42 :<


----------



## rubik2005 (May 17, 2021)

Goal: Sub 15
Cube: Gan Duo
*Avg: 15.28*

1. (12.42) F2 B2 L U2 D' R2 F' U L' U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D 
2. (19.09) L2 D' F' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F' D L B F' U2 R 
3. 16.15 F2 U B2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U L F2 R D2 B U B D' F L' 
4. 12.84 L2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R D B2 F2 L2 F2 L F' D' 
5. 13.45 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 B' R' F R2 D' B U L' U 
6. 17.77 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 F U L B R D2 B L2 B' R' 
7. 16.87 R F U' F' D' F' U2 L U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 
8. 14.73 L U B2 L F2 D2 R B2 D2 L' F2 R2 F' L' B' D' L F2 L' 
9. 17.09 R L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 R B D L2 B' R U' 
10. 15.58 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 D B2 L D F L' R B2 L D L2 
11. 14.29 R' D' R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' D B' U' L2 R2 B R D2 
12. 13.99 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B L' F2 U' R2 D B' R2 U'


----------



## CreationUniverse (May 19, 2021)

Goal: *Sub-17*
Average: *16.730*
Cube: Gan 356 Air

1: 13.63
2: 15.668
3: 19.733
4: 19.395
*5: (13.287)*
6: 17.417
7: 13.382
8: 15.561
9: 15.561
10: 18.862
11: 18.464
*12: (19.972)*

*Notes:*
Most of these scrambles were good! This has to have been the most 13s solves I've gotten in a span of 12 solves before. Overall, not bad


----------



## Skewb_Cube (May 19, 2021)

*Cube: *Weilong WR M
*Goal:* sub-10 (on stackmat)
*avg of 12:* 11.47

Time List:
1. 10.61 
2. 11.67 
3. 12.23 
4. 12.40 
5. 10.90 
6. 11.12
7. (9.78) 
8. 10.06 
9. 14.34
10. (17.07) 
11. 10.96 
12. 10.38

*Comment:* Need to set up my WR M and also need to work on my pickup.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 25, 2021)

Week 61 Results:
@John_NOTgood sub-12 - Ao12: 10.94 *(3/3) TIME FOR A NEW GOAL!*
@JV;-;バカ sub-18 - Ao12: 17.77 (1/3)
@somecuber23 sub12 - Ao12: 11.93 (1/3)
@Meisme sub-17 - Ao12: 16.33 (2/3)
@Batsy_who_laughs sub-12 - Ao12: 12.42 (0/3)
@rubik2005 sub-15 - Ao12: 15.28 (0/3)
@CreationUniverse sub-17 - Ao12: 16.73 (1/3)
@Skewb_Cube sub-10 - Ao12: 11.47 (0/3)

Week 62 Scrambles:
1. B' U L2 U B2 D B2 U L2 B2 U F2 U F' U L2 R' F L2 U2 L'
2. R F' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' L D2 U2 F2 D' B' L U2
3. L2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 R' D2 U2 F' U' L2 U' B2 U
4. B2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 B U R F' U' B' L' B' R'
5. L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U B' U2 R' B2 U' R F2 D' F R
6. D B2 D R2 B2 D U R2 U' B2 U' R' U2 F L2 F L' U2 F L'
7. D' R2 F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R U' L' B' L' F' U' B' D'
8. L' U' B D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 L D F2 U R U2 R2
9. R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D R2 D2 F R2 D' L2 D F' L' R' B2 F'
10. L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B D L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R D2 F2 L D R
11. L B U2 R' B L' F2 L' U D2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 D R2 U2 B
12. U R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 F U L' D' F

almost forgot


----------



## patricKING (May 25, 2021)

Goal: Sub 25
Cube: Virtual Cube (lol)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-25
avg of 12: 25.99

Time List:
1. 21.81 B' U L2 U B2 D B2 U L2 B2 U F2 U F' U L2 R' F L2 U2 L' *21.81 (alg.cubing.net)*
2. 23.07 R F' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' L D2 U2 F2 D' B' L U2 *23.07 (alg.cubing.net)*
3. 39.36 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 R' D2 U2 F' U' L2 U' B2 U *39.36 (alg.cubing.net) Have you seen anything more sad?*
4. (41.84) B2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 B U R F' U' B' L' B' R' *41.84 (alg.cubing.net) Or this?*
5. 23.48 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U B' U2 R' B2 U' R F2 D' F R *23.48 (alg.cubing.net)*
6. 22.89 D B2 D R2 B2 D U R2 U' B2 U' R' U2 F L2 F L' U2 F L' *22.89 (alg.cubing.net)*
7. 23.76 D' R2 F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R U' L' B' L' F' U' B' D' *23.76 (alg.cubing.net)*
8. 21.87 L' U' B D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 L D F2 U R U2 R2 *21.87 (alg.cubing.net)*
9. 21.77 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D R2 D2 F R2 D' L2 D F' L' R' B2 F' *21.77 (alg.cubing.net)*
10. 33.14 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B D L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R D2 F2 L D R *33.14 (alg.cubing.net)*
11. (19.62) L B U2 R' B L' F2 L' U D2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 D R2 U2 B *19.62 (alg.cubing.net)*
12. 28.72 U R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 F U L' D' F *28.72 (alg.cubing.net)*

I just want to say that I average faster with a physical cube – between 15 and 16 seconds.
.99 seconds off. I'll make it next time.
Here's a video if you want to see it live: Virtual update 1


----------



## somecuber23 (May 25, 2021)

Goal: Sub 12

Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-25
*avg of 12: 11.93 (2/3)*

Time List:
11.37, 13.76, (10.47), 11.47, 13.95, 10.49, 12.25, 11.34, (14.39), 12.70, 11.01, 10.99

Still pretty inconsistent


----------



## John_NOTgood (May 25, 2021)

Goal: Sub 11* (1/3)*
Cube: GTS3 M
Avg de 12: *10.91*

Lista de tiempos:
1. 10.13 
2. (13.66) 
3. 10.58 
4. 12.10 
5. 11.36 
6. 9.51 
7. 11.92 
8. 10.00
9. 12.71
10. 10.66 
11. 10.14 
12. (8.81) 

close but still pretty good


----------



## Plutark (May 27, 2021)

Goal: sub 17
Cube: gan 356 m
Avg: 15.76

1. (12.70)
2. 16.74
3. 16.51
4. (23.65)
5. 18.37
6. 14.10
7. 12.89
8. 16.04
9. 16.04
10. 13.39
11. 13.97
12. 19.56


----------



## fun at the joy (May 30, 2021)

Week 62 Results:
@patricKING sub-25 - Ao12: 25.99 (0/3)
@somecuber23 sub-12 - Ao12: 11.93 (2/3)
@John_NOTgood sub-11 - Ao12: 10.91 (1/3)
@Meisme sub-17 - Ao12: 15.76 *(3/3) TIME FOR A NEW GOAL!*

Week 63 Scrambles:
1. F L2 U2 L' U' R D' B' L2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 
2. R' U' F' L2 U L' B' D' R B D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 
3. U D L' U' F' U F' D' B U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 D2 L D2 
4. L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 L' U R D R2 B' L2 F L 
5. F2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B' F U L' D2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 B D 
6. U2 B' D' F2 L2 U L2 D2 U' B2 F2 L D R2 B' R' U2 F' U' 
7. R2 F' D2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 B' F2 D' B2 R B L D L' U2 R2 
8. U' B U' F2 R' L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 L D2 L' B2 F L' 
9. F U2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F R D U' L' D F D U L' U' 
10. L2 F2 B' R B2 D2 L U R D2 R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U 
11. B D' F' U' L F U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F' U' 
12. F B U' F D' B U2 R' B L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 B2 U F2 U' F2


----------



## rubik2005 (May 30, 2021)

Goal: Sub 15
Cube: RS3M
*Avg: 16.00  * 

1. 15.63 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B D L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R D2 F2 L D R 
2. 13.23 L B U2 R' B L' F2 L' U D2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 D R2 U2 B 
3. 14.44 F L2 U2 L' U' R D' B' L2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 
4. (DNF(13.89)) R' U' F' L2 U L' B' D' R B D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 
5. 14.22 U D L' U' F' U F' D' B U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 D2 L D2 
6. (11.30) L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 L' U R D R2 B' L2 F L 
7. 20.82 F2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B' F U L' D2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 B D 
8. 17.68 U2 B' D' F2 L2 U L2 D2 U' B2 F2 L D R2 B' R' U2 F' U' 
9. 16.01 R2 F' D2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 B' F2 D' B2 R B L D L' U2 R2 
10. 14.08 U' B U' F2 R' L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 L D2 L' B2 F L' 
11. 16.22 B D' F' U' L F U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F' U' 
12. 17.63 F B U' F D' B U2 R' B L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 B2 U F2 U' F2


----------



## somecuber23 (Jun 2, 2021)

Goal: Sub 12
Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-01
*avg of 12: 11.60 (3/3)*

Time List:
12.04, 10.73, 11.43, 11.47, (10.63), 12.10, 10.67, 12.97, (13.70), 11.88, 11.16, 11.56

Next goal gonna be hard


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 6, 2021)

Week 63 Results:
@rubik2005 sub-15 - Ao12: 16.00 (0/3)
@somecuber23 sub-12 - Ao12: 11.60 *(3/3) TIME FOR A NEW GOAL!*

Week 64 Scrambles:
1. U' F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R B F2 L' D F2 R D B2 
2. B2 D' F' R2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F2 U L D L' D F' L 
3. F' L' U2 R' U2 R D2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 D' L D2 B R U' F' R2 
4. B2 D' B' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 F U2 F U2 D R' B' U F2 R D 
5. F2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 U B2 F' L' U' F2 L B' R' 
6. B' L' U2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B D' B2 F D' L' F2 D' 
7. U2 L2 B R U B2 D' F' D U2 L2 B2 L F2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 L 
8. D' B' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B2 L D R2 F D L R D 
9. D2 B L F2 R B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R F' U' L2 D2 L' F L' 
10. U' L U D' F2 U L U2 D2 B D2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 F2 R B 
11. R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L R F' U' R' D' B' D2 R' 
12. U2 D2 R' L' B U' R' D' L2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 U2 F R2 D B'


----------



## somecuber23 (Jun 6, 2021)

Goal: Sub-11
Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-06
avg of 12: 11.52 (0/3)

Time List:
10.96, 10.60, 11.89, 11.21, 11.10, 12.89, (13.12), 11.70, 11.20, 11.72, (10.53), 11.88

Good start


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Goal:* Sub-17
> *Cube:* Dayan Tengyun v2 M
> *Method:* CFOP
> 
> ...


Here's my previous one; I'm 1/3 so far.

*Goal:* Sub-17
*Cube:* Dayan Tengyun v2 M
*Method:* CFOP

*1.* 15.27
*2.* 12.88
*3.* 13.85
*4.* 15.90
*5.* 15.56
*6.* (11.89)
*7.* 13.58
*8.* 14.76
*9.* (17.91)
*10.* 14.32
*11.* 13.96
*12.* 14.50
*Average:* 14.46 (2/3)


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 13, 2021)

Week 64 Results:
@somecuber23 sub-11 - Ao12: 11.52 (0/3)
@BenChristman1 sub-17 - Ao12: 14.46 (2/3)

Week 65 Scrambles:
1. D2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 B U2 F L' F' R' U L U2 L F' R2 
2. U2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U' B U F' L2 U R' B L F' 
3. F2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 F R2 B2 L' B2 D L' F R' 
4. R B2 U2 R U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F L' F U' F D U' B F 
5. D R2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F' U L2 U R B' L R' B2 F' 
6. F' U2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 B' U' L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 
7. L D' B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 L' F2 U L2 D F R' U B 
8. U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B U' F D U R' U2 R D' 
9. B2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 D L2 U2 L2 F L' F R2 D' B' R' U2 B D' 
10. L' U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 L D2 F' U L2 R' U B' F2 R2 F 
11. U B2 D2 B' U' D R U' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 
12. D' R' U' D' F2 D L F U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 13, 2021)

*Goal:* Sub-17
*Cube:* Dayan Tengyun v2 M
*Method:* CFOP

*1.* 13.24
*2.* (11.65)
*3.* 13.05
*4.* 15.49
*5.* 16.20
*6.* 14.03
*7.* 13.32
*8.* 13.13
*9.* (22.78+)
*10.* 18.46
*11.* 15.05
*12.* 13.10
*Average:* 14.51 (3/3)


----------



## somecuber23 (Jun 14, 2021)

Goal: Sub-11 (0/3)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-13
avg of 12: 12.03

Time List:
11.88, 12.50, 11.46, 12.19, 10.95, 11.14, 11.99, 13.10, (9.82), (16.30), 12.59, 12.48

Disasterclass


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 14, 2021)

*Goal*: Sub 15
*Cube*: 11 Duo
*Average*: 14.76 (1/3)

1. 14.62 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 B U2 F L' F' R' U L U2 L F' R2 
2. 17.32 U2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U' B U F' L2 U R' B L F' 
3. 15.76 F2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 F R2 B2 L' B2 D L' F R' 
4. 15.93 R B2 U2 R U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F L' F U' F D U' B F 
5. 16.98 D R2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F' U L2 U R B' L R' B2 F' 
6. 14.62 F' U2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 B' U' L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 
7. 12.38 L D' B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 L' F2 U L2 D F R' U B 
8. 15.30 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B U' F D U R' U2 R D' 
9. 11.97 B2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 D L2 U2 L2 F L' F R2 D' B' R' U2 B D' 
10. (11.96) L' U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 L D2 F' U L2 R' U B' F2 R2 F 
11. 12.71 U B2 D2 B' U' D R U' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 
12. (17.97) D' R' U' D' F2 D L F U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F'


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jun 15, 2021)

Goal: Sub 8.5
Cube: WRM

*avg of 12: *8.21

Time List:
1. 8.27 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 B U2 F L' F' R' U L U2 L F' R2 
2. 6.82 U2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U' B U F' L2 U R' B L F' 
3. (11.59) F2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 F R2 B2 L' B2 D L' F R' 
4. 8.09 R B2 U2 R U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F L' F U' F D U' B F 
5. 9.90 D R2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F' U L2 U R B' L R' B2 F' 
6. (6.39) F' U2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 B' U' L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 
7. 8.70 L D' B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 L' F2 U L2 D F R' U B 
8. 7.18 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B U' F D U R' U2 R D' 
9. 7.92 B2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 D L2 U2 L2 F L' F R2 D' B' R' U2 B D' 
10. 7.59 L' U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 L D2 F' U L2 R' U B' F2 R2 F 
11. 8.39 U B2 D2 B' U' D R U' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 
12. 9.22 D' R' U' D' F2 D L F U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F'

I haven't done one of these in forever but I think sub 8.5 is a good place to restart


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 1, 2021)

ok gonna restart this:

week 65 scrambles:
1. U F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U F' D U R' F U2 R 
2. U2 R' U2 R F2 R B2 L F2 R B2 L' U' B L' R' U' B L2 B D' 
3. F U' B U2 L D' R L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' D' B2 
4. U B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R' F L2 U B2 F' D2 U' L' F2 
5. U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F R' U2 B' L' B' R 
6. F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 F' L2 B2 U R U2 
7. B2 U F2 U L2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' R F2 U B' R B L B2 
8. F D R' B2 L2 U F2 R B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
9. R' L2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' L R' D F' U' B' U 
10. F L' D R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' R U' B2 L2 F D' B' F' 
11. F' R U2 R D F D2 B2 R F2 U R2 F2 U2 D' B2 D R2 U2 
12. U' L D R L2 B2 R B U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' 

same rules(sub x thrice a row means you graduate)

my attempt:

Goal: sub 18
Cube: QiYi Warrior S
Method: Mehta
Ao12: 17.89

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-01
avg of 12: 17.89

Time List:
1. 16.72 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U F' D U R' F U2 R 
2. 19.19 U2 R' U2 R F2 R B2 L F2 R B2 L' U' B L' R' U' B L2 B D' 
3. 16.79 F U' B U2 L D' R L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' D' B2 
4. (22.35) U B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R' F L2 U B2 F' D2 U' L' F2 
5. (11.56) U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F R' U2 B' L' B' R 
6. 15.72 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 F' L2 B2 U R U2 
7. 20.15 B2 U F2 U L2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' R F2 U B' R B L B2 
8. 17.57 F D R' B2 L2 U F2 R B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
9. 21.00 R' L2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' L R' D F' U' B' U 
10. 19.51 F L' D R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' R U' B2 L2 F D' B' F' 
11. 17.79 F' R U2 R D F D2 B2 R F2 U R2 F2 U2 D' B2 D R2 U2 
12. 14.43 U' L D R L2 B2 R B U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F'

using cstimer because cubedesk doesn't support bulk scramble input
pretty good start and nice sub 10 fail, but screwed up in the end


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 1, 2021)

Goal: Sub 12.5
Cube: WR M/ WR M 2020
Method: CFOP/ZZ
1. U F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U F' D U R' F U2 R---11.59
2. U2 R' U2 R F2 R B2 L F2 R B2 L' U' B L' R' U' B L2 B D'--17.80
3. F U' B U2 L D' R L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' D' B2---14.73
4. U B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R' F L2 U B2 F' D2 U' L' F2--12.92
5. U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F R' U2 B' L' B' R---10.39
6. F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 F' L2 B2 U R U2---14.11
7. B2 U F2 U L2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' R F2 U B' R B L B2---16.67
8. F D R' B2 L2 U F2 R B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2---14.18
9. R' L2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' L R' D F' U' B' U---16.51
10. F L' D R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' R U' B2 L2 F D' B' F'---11.24
11. F' R U2 R D F D2 B2 R F2 U R2 F2 U2 D' B2 D R2 U2---12.56
12. U' L D R L2 B2 R B U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F'-11.17
Avg:13.57
I'm really rusty.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 1, 2021)

Goal: Sub-16
Cube: Qiyi MS
Method: CFOP/FreeFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-01
avg of 12: 15.596

Time List:
1. 16.780 
2. 14.370 
3. 13.680 
4. 13.410 
5. 15.000 
6. 15.680 
7. 14.620 
8. 17.520 
9. 17.530 
10. (11.320) 
11. (18.300) 
12. 17.370 

1. U F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U F' D U R' F U2 R
2. U2 R' U2 R F2 R B2 L F2 R B2 L' U' B L' R' U' B L2 B D'
3. F U' B U2 L D' R L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' D' B2
4. U B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R' F L2 U B2 F' D2 U' L' F2
5. U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F R' U2 B' L' B' R
6. F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 F' L2 B2 U R U2
7. B2 U F2 U L2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' R F2 U B' R B L B2
8. F D R' B2 L2 U F2 R B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2
9. R' L2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' L R' D F' U' B' U
10. F L' D R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' R U' B2 L2 F D' B' F'
11. F' R U2 R D F D2 B2 R F2 U R2 F2 U2 D' B2 D R2 U2
12. U' L D R L2 B2 R B U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U'


Started out well but then I started getting extremely cold and my hands would stop shaking. Locked up a bunch on the last few solves. Still sub-16.

(1/3)


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 2, 2021)

Goal: sub-10 on stackmat (I'm bad with it)
Cube: WR M
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-02
avg of 12: 9.87

Time List:
1. 12.02 R' F' B L' U2 R2 U' B' R' F B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 
2. 7.33 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 D F2 B D R' U' L2 D2 F' D U2 L' 
3. 10.57 B' D' B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 U2 F U' B' U' B' F L' 
4. 10.16 R' B R2 L2 D B L U' R' F2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 L F2 
5. 8.44 U B' F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' F R U' R F' D' 
6. (7.07) D' U2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B' U2 F R2 U F' L R' U' F2 L U 
7. 9.14 R2 F R D2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U' L2 R2 F' U B U B2 
8. 12.42 F' D R2 F D2 R' U L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 U2 B' R2 L2 F' D' R 
9. 9.64 D2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 F' D U' B2 R B' U F' D' B 
10. 9.10 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R D' F L2 R' B L D' U' 
11. (12.68) F B D B U' L' D' B' F2 L2 B2 L' B2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' 
12. 9.90 D F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 B R F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R' U

Some good and bad times, but it was pretty good. (1/3)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 2, 2021)

*Goal:* Sub-16
*Cube:* Dayan Tengyun v2 M
*Method:* CFOP

*1.* 14.40
*2.* 13.09
*3.* (12.23)
*4.* 15.23
*5.* 15.55
*6.* 15.60
*7.* 15.15
*8.* 13.45
*9.* (16.69)
*10.* 14.27
*11.* 15.79
*12.* 14.00
*Average:* 14.65 (1/3)


----------



## somecuber23 (Nov 3, 2021)

Goal: Sub-12
Cube: WR M
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-02
*avg of 12: 11.73 (1/3)*

Time List:
12.76, 12.15, 10.90, (9.58), 10.65, (16.30), 11.32, 11.97, 13.93, 10.61, 10.68, 12.32

Improved since last time which is nice


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 3, 2021)

Goal : Sub-20
Cube : Thunderclap V3 M
Method : CFOP


Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-03
avg of 12: 20.57

Time List:
1. (15.01) U F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U F' D U R' F U2 R 
2. 21.94 U2 R' U2 R F2 R B2 L F2 R B2 L' U' B L' R' U' B L2 B D' 
3. 22.38 F U' B U2 L D' R L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' D' B2 
4. 19.62 U B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R' F L2 U B2 F' D2 U' L' F2 
5. 20.99 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F R' U2 B' L' B' R 
6. 18.13 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 F' L2 B2 U R U2 
7. 23.95 B2 U F2 U L2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' R F2 U B' R B L B2 
8. 19.29 F D R' B2 L2 U F2 R B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
9. 18.09 R' L2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' L R' D F' U' B' U 
10. 23.50 F L' D R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' R U' B2 L2 F D' B' F' 
11. 17.77 F' R U2 R D F D2 B2 R F2 U R2 F2 U2 D' B2 D R2 U2 
12. (24.00) U' L D R L2 B2 R B U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F'

Some really lucky and good times, but still far away from being complete sub-20, hopefully next week!


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 16, 2021)

Goal: sub 7.5
Cube: 11M Pro
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-15
avg of 12: 7.77

Time List:
1. 7.51 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U F' D U R' F U2 R 
2. 7.39 U2 R' U2 R F2 R B2 L F2 R B2 L' U' B L' R' U' B L2 B D' 
3. 7.31 F U' B U2 L D' R L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' D' B2 
4. 6.81 U B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R' F L2 U B2 F' D2 U' L' F2 
5. 7.38 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F R' U2 B' L' B' R 
6. (5.44) F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 F' L2 B2 U R U2 
7. 8.63 B2 U F2 U L2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' R F2 U B' R B L B2 
8. (9.40) F D R' B2 L2 U F2 R B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
9. 8.74 R' L2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' L R' D F' U' B' U 
10. 6.85 F L' D R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' R U' B2 L2 F D' B' F' 
11. 8.00 F' R U2 R D F D2 B2 R F2 U R2 F2 U2 D' B2 D R2 U2 
12. 9.09 U' L D R L2 B2 R B U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F'


----------

